# What's For DINNER Tonight?



## Jill (Feb 7, 2013)

*What is on your menu for dinner tonight?




*

Tonight, our dinner is a recipe based on one that I got right here on LB from" dixie_belle "





What I did, based on her recipe...

*Chicken & Stuffing Casserole:*


1 large boneless / skinless chicken breast or thighs, cut into bite size pieces
1.5 cups of broccoli florets (or other veggie that you like)
1 can Creamy soup (your choice)
1/4 cup cooking sherry
8oz cheese (swiss for us -- use what your like)
2 tbs minced onion

In a mixing bowl, combine broccoli or your other choice of veggie, minced onion (if you like it!), condensed canned soup (cream of chicken, cream of mushroom, cheddar cheese or whatever you prefer), and raw chicken breast or thighs that you have cut into bit size pieces
Pour the above into a casserole dish that you have sprayed with cooking spray (ie,Pam)
Top this mixture with your choice of cheese
Prepare "Stove Top" or other stuffing mix as per the package, then spoon this over your mixture that you toped with cheese
Back approximately 1hr on 350
ENJOY
We're eating this with peas and carrots and apple sauce (I used unsweetened apple sauce +splenda + equal + cinnamon + a dash of salt) on the side. Feel like I could eat it now





*SOOOOO... what do you plan to fix and enjoy for tonight's dinner??? *


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm going to make stuffed chicken breasts





Stuffing:

Fresh baby spinach - steamed & chopped

Fresh lemon juice

1 clove garlic, finely chopped

Pine nuts, chopped

Fat free feta cheese

Mrs. Dash's original blend seasoning

Fresh ground pepper.

Mix stuffing together, set aside. Season outside of chicken breast with Mrs. Dash's and fresh ground pepper. Make an opening in the chicken breast for the stuffing (cut about 2/3 through), then stuff with spinach stuffing. Cook 350 for about 30-45 minutes.

Healthy, low calorie, low sodium and YUMMY!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Feb 16, 2013)

My mom usually makes a big meal (including a meat [beef/ham/chicken/venison], two sides [usually mashed potatoes and corn or green beans], buns/bread, and sometimes dessert) Or she'll make soup/pasta with garlic bread etc. We have a big family so she makes alot. Usual slow cooker meals and she makes supper like this every week day besides friday, and for dinner/lunch on sunday. She's sick right now though, so tonight we're havin pizza!


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2013)

Jill said:


> *What is on your menu for dinner tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS is up again tonight! Lately, I have been sending dinners over to a friend and hoping she will like it as much as H and I do!!!


----------



## chandab (Aug 1, 2013)

I made meatball bake, found the recipe on food.com http://www.food.com/recipe/meatball-bake-272671 I also made a huge batch of meatballs for the first time, and its the best tasting hamburger I've eaten in awhile; they were great plain right out of the oven. I froze half of them for later.


----------



## dixie_belle (Aug 2, 2013)

I harvested a bunch of tomatoes from my garden so I am having my preacher and his wife over for meatballs and spaghetti (made from scratch by yours truly). I decided to use ground turkey instead of ground beef because it's a tad better for us and they'll probably never notice. I skinned the tomatoes and then I've been stewing them down since 10:00 this morning. I added the cooked meatballs about an hour ago so they'll be really flavorable by 5:00. And I'll have some garlic bread with it and some home made blueberry coffee cake for dessert.

The house smells soooooo good. They better be plenty hungry because I made a lot. (I wanted to use all the tomatoes because a bunch more are getting ripe.)


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2013)

Today, I'm going to put in a version of a cola pot roast with lots of Vidalia onions. Making some egg noodles and peas & carrots to go with it. I wish I had it ready NOW! Hungry enough to eat it even though it's early morning (got up at 1am, urgh...)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 3, 2013)

Well this one will be a first for me. I have zuccinni, yellow squash and tomatoes coming out of my ears I'm always looking for a new recipt. So tonight I'm fixing Romen noodles chicken flavor, with chopped veggies added. We'll see how it tastes. Really could go without all the salt, but whatever it sounds easy and quick.


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 3, 2013)

I had supper with m daughter tonight it feels weird not to cook but it was soooo good! she made a really delicious pork loin roast and some garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 4, 2013)

HEALTHY SWEET AND SPICY PEANUT PASTA STIR FRY

10 oz whole wheat thin spaghetti

1 tsp grated orange zest

2/3 cup fresh squeezed orange juice

1/2 tsp stevia

6 tbsp low sodium soy sauce

2 tbsp cider vinegar

2 tsp grated peeled gingerroot

1/2 tsp red pepper flakes

1 c dry roasted unsalted peanuts

2 tsp toasted sesame oil

4 c small broccoli florets (make sure no larger than 3/4")

2 medium carrots cut into matchstick strips

1 large onion cut into 1" strips

1. Cook spaghetti according to directions. Drain. Set aside.

2. In small bowl whisk orange zest, orange juice, stevia, soy sauce, vinegar, ginger root, and red pepper flakes. Set aside.

3.. Heat a large non-stick skillet over medium heat. Cook the peanuts for 2 minutes, stirring often. Transfer to a plate.

4. In same skillet heat the oil, swirling to coat bottom. Cook broccoli, carrot, onion, and bell pepper for 6 minutes. Transfer to large bowl, stir in pasta and peanuts. Cover to keep warm.

5. In same skillet heat the orange juice mixture over medium heat to a boil. Cook for 2 minutes, stirring constantly.

6. Pour over pasta mixture. Stir to blend. Enjoy your healthy meal!


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2013)

ALL these things sound wonderful! For us tonight, it's a "take and bake" pizza with everything, green beans, and a tossed salad.


----------



## chandab (Aug 5, 2013)

We had pizza last night, although we went out for it (we were going to have it at home, but Shayne decided we should go out).


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 6, 2013)

lamb chops


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2013)

Tonight, it's going to be oven BBQ chicken thighs, mixed veggies and probably rice-a-roni.


----------



## chandab (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a fridge full of left-overs to work with, so tonight will probably be Bisquick chicken pot pie; then I have enough cooked hamburger to make spaghetti or pasta hotdish for 2-3 meals at least.


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you have a recipe for the pot pie? I love pot pie!!!


----------



## chandab (Aug 12, 2013)

Jill said:


> Do you have a recipe for the pot pie? I love pot pie!!!


I got it off the Bisquick box, its called Easy Chicken Pot pie. Its not a full crust, but we find it to be very good. If you don't have Bisquick handy, or its not on your box, let me know and I'll send you the recipe.


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2013)

It sounds good, because pot pie always sounds good!!! I'm looking now................. Does this look about right? I'm ready to eat it anytime





*Easy Bisquick Chicken Pot Pie*



*INGREDIENTS:*


1 cup cooked chicken, cut into bite sized pieces 
1 2/3 cups frozen vegetables, thawed 
1 (10 ounce) can cream of chicken soup (I use low sodium) 
1 cup Bisquick reduced-fat baking mix (regular Bisquick will work too) 
1/2 cup nonfat milk or 1/2 cup milk 
1 egg 
 

*DIRECTIONS:*


Preheat oven to 400°F.
Mix chicken, veggies and cream of chicken soup together and spread into bottom of non greased 9-inch round glass pie pan.
Mix remaining ingredients (Bisquick, milk and egg) and pour on top of chicken mixture.
Bake in oven for 30 minutes or until top turns golden brown.


----------



## chandab (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep, that's it. I usually end up using a can of no salt added mixed veggies (well drained) cause Shayne doesn't like how crunchy/firm frozen green beans are. And, more often than not, I end up using cream of mushroom soup cause its always in the cupboard. Didn't know they made reduced fat Bisquick, my recipe came off the regular box, so uses regular milk and Bisquick. We love it. I've even made beef pot pie with left-over cut up roast beef and it turns out good too.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 13, 2013)

I love, love bisquick chicken pot pie, you know you can also make beef pot pie the same way using the mushroom soup or your own home made gravy. It's a great meal to make easy fast filling and warm, did I forget comforting.

For tonight, since I'm running low on groceries, go tomorrow, I'm having mystery meat! Well it is either hamburger or sausage, got it out of the freezer and it wasn't marked. I'm roasting some home grown tomatoes and zuccinni in the oven with parm cheese. I'll brown the mystery meat, drain add to the top, serve over rice. Sometimes my day before grocery day meals turn out tasting really good, hope this one does. Just had blood work down and my chlestoral is good, you would think that meals like this would put it over the top. Also good thing I'm happy with myself, cause meals like this just make me more fluffy.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 15, 2013)

Had pizza last night too. Tonight we had my version of "Southwest Chicken White Chili" (for 2-3) 2-15 oz. cans of Bush Great Northern Beans (dump it all in) I-Lg. can chunk white chicken breast (like Swanson) Pepper to taste 1 teasp. cilantro (dried) 1 teasp. cumin (powdered). Smash some of the beans. Stir. Heat slowly. Just before serving, mix about 1 Tablesp. of cornstarch with enough water to make a "soup" of it. Add to bean mixture. Stir til thickened some. Serve. Good with cornbread on the side.


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2013)

That sounds good!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 17, 2013)

I usually cook something every night, we hardly ever go out, but, I have s colicy horse I need to keep an eye on and hubby is working on firewood for the winter. Busy little ants stocking up for winter around here. Anyhow, we are having good old fashioned hot dogs and beans! Yes beans out of a can, not home made. Actually looking forward to this.


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2013)

I also love beans and franks


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 17, 2013)

Performancemini said:


> Had pizza last night too. Tonight we had my version of "Southwest Chicken White Chili" (for 2-3) 2-15 oz. cans of Bush Great Northern Beans (dump it all in) I-Lg. can chunk white chicken breast (like Swanson) Pepper to taste 1 teasp. cilantro (dried) 1 teasp. cumin (powdered). Smash some of the beans. Stir. Heat slowly. Just before serving, mix about 1 Tablesp. of cornstarch with enough water to make a "soup" of it. Add to bean mixture. Stir til thickened some. Serve. Good with cornbread on the side.


I love White Chili also. I always add green chiles. I have not tried cilantro in it, but now I will. Thanks.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 17, 2013)

The only reason I don't add chiles is that I have IBS, so that's a little too spicy. But the cumin and cilantro gives it a nice SW taste; I also add pepper for a bit more bite. I actually don't really measure, just eyeball it most of the time. It can be adjusted to taste.

I also make my husband pork chops and beans. I do the oven 350. Put the chops in a baking dish. Add Bush pork and beans (whatever style you like) over the top (and any extras you like, such as more brown sugar and mustard, or whatever), then bake.


----------



## chandab (Aug 17, 2013)

Chicken and rice for supper tonight. No recipe, just throwing the chicken in the oven (boneless breasts) til cooked and throwing some white rice on the stove (hubby won't eat brown rice) plus peas.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm going to have to try the pork chops and beans, sounds yummy


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2013)

I got a pork roast today that I look forward to later this week. Tonight... totally lazy, again. Carryout pizza (will be good for breakfast or lunch as well tomorrow, though!).


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 18, 2013)

I always forget to put anything out to thaw it seems. Tonight I was to lazy to micro-defrost too. So I made (organic) mac and cheese with tiny minced ham in it and added peas to mine (hubby's peas separate-he hates peas in with the rest).

He was cooking tonight too, for a potluck at his job tomorrow. One of his favorite dishes that came on a Leanin' Tree Birthday card I gave him one year (funny-tomorrow's his birthday!) Here it is:

COWBOY BUBBLE BATH

(durn tootin')

1 Lb. Bacon

(hubby sometimes adds 1 Lb. of cooked ground beef too)

3 Jalapeno peppers-finely chopped

1 each: green, red, and yellow Bell peppers, chopped

2 large onions, chopped

2-15 oz. cans Kidney beans

2-15 oz. cans Great Northern or Navy beans

1-15 oz. can Black beans

1-15 oz. can Pinto beans

1-15 oz. can Butter beans

1/2 cup dark Molasses

1 Tablespoon liquid smoke

Salt and Pepper to taste

Crisp bacon in a very large Dutch oven (or large skillet if oven baking). Crumble and set aside. Pour off excess fat and lightly fry all peppers and onion in about 2 Tablespoons of the bacon drippings. Partially drain all beans and save the drained liquid to add to the beans later, if necessary. Combine all the ingrediants in the Dutch oven (or in a large roasting pan if baking). Bake at 350 degrees for 3 hours. If stovetop, simmer 2-3 hours, stirring occasionally. Can also cook in a very large crockpot on LOW for 6-8 hours.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL! That sounds really good but I might need to make it when I don't have client appointments looming!


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 19, 2013)

It makes quite a lot too! But it freezes pretty well too. Yeah, with IBS, I can't really eat it, just a taste. I just love the name/title! Tickles me! Old open range cowboys must have been a noisy bunch LOL!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2013)

Here tonight it's oven BBQ chicken, pasta, and salad


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 19, 2013)

Here tonight for us it is meat loaf, potatoes and carrots, then I can take the left overs and make slow cooker chili tomorrow.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh! I will have to remember to make a bigger meatloaf and do the slow cooker chili ! Tonight is my husband's birthday. Our son (32) wanted to take us out for his birthday, but he started a from-scratch cheesecake for his work tomorrow and then remembered it takes 1 1/2 hours to bake! So he is going to get carry-out Lasagna (mostocolli for me) and bread from a GREAT italian restaraunt for us all! Yummm!


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 19, 2013)

Add on: Turns out the cheesecake wasn't for my son's work; it was my husband's Birthday dessert, with cherries on top. Nice to have a son that's a good cook! He'll be doing pulled pork in his smoker for a party we will have in October.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 20, 2013)

Rainbow trout fried in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 20, 2013)

This is a fun thread! Love reading everyone's meals-and it gives me ideas for us too. Tonight was BBQ's (the hamburger with brown sugar, mustard, katsup and worchestershire sauce kind), homemade "cottage fries" (round french fries) in the oven, and french cut green beans. There's still some leftover cherry cheesecake too.

I have sweet italian sausage out for tomorrow night; but I am not sure what to do with it (besides cook and slap em in buns). Recipes anybody?


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2013)

Parmesan crusted chicken, green beans, rice and tossed salad tonight


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 21, 2013)

For your sausage, I like to cut mine in round slices, and cook with onions, any kind of peppers, any type of squash, any left over veggies, just throw it all in my cast iron skillet, serve over rice or noodles.

Tonight we are having pork chops, rice and black eyed peas. Since I have tomatoes comeing out of my ears, I'm going to start a sauce around one and use up some hot peppers that I need to use up before they go bad. The guys will like to use that on top of their chops.


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2013)

Last night, I cooked a pork tenderloin that was mesquite marinated. The flavor was good (it came pre-packaged in the marinade), but I think I cooked it too long. My mom makes pork tenderloin sometimes and hers is always so good, but she has a medical procedure yesterday so I didn't bend her ear as to how she cooks it. I have another one, and will before I make it. Had it with mashed potatoes, peas & carrots, and a big salad.

We've been sending food over to a friend and it's been a lot more fun really now that there's someone else to share the food with and it's not easy to cook for only two people, so it's a help, too, that she is eating from our kitchen






Today, I want to make this "Lazy Egg" thing I saw on the internet that you make in muffin cups. It looks pretty neat, and I hear it's pretty good, too!

*LAZY EGGS*


Spray each muffin well with nonstick spray.
Place a slice of ham in the bottom of each muffin well....	
Place about a teaspoon or so of diced tomatoes on top of the ham.
Sprinkle some shredded cheddar cheese over the tomatoes.
Break one egg into each spot.Sprinkle a little bit of salt and pepper on each.
Bake at 180/350 degrees for 18-20 minutes or until the yolks are as firm as you desire and the whites are cooked through.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 24, 2013)

Tonight is slocooker Waldorf Astoria Stew. I don't where I got this recipe and I have had it awhile and it is absolutely delicious!!! We even serve it to company. You all have got to try it at least once!

SloCooker WALDORF ASTORIA STEW

3# stewing beef, cubed

1 medium onion, chopped

1 cup celery, sliced

2 cups carrots, sliced

4 medium potatoes, cubed

3 Tablespoons of Minute Tapioca

1 Tablespoon sugar

1 Tablespoon salt (I cut it to 1/2)

1/2 teaspoon pepper

10 3/4 oz. tomato juice

1/3 cup water

Layer the beef (browned if desired), onion, celery, carrots, and potatoes in the slocooker. Sprinkle with seasonings and tapioca. Add the tomato juice and water. Cover and cook on LOW for 7-9 hours.

We serve it with homemade baking powder biscuits and tossed salad. Or artisan french rolls.


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2013)

^ that sounds so good!!!

Here tonight, it's going to be turkey chili, tossed salad, and beer bread


----------



## chandab (Aug 25, 2013)

Easy lasagna for dinner tonight. Found a recipe and I almost have all the ingredients. Just hamburger, jar of spaghetti sauce, lasagna noodles, water, mozzarella cheese and parmesan cheese. The only cheese I have is a mix, but I'm going to make it any way. It'll be something different to make with hamburger, and I need to use up the lasagna noodles.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 26, 2013)

I have used that Lasagna recipe. I like it cuz it's quicker and easier than the original recipes. I have used different cheeses in it too.

Tonight we had chicken breasts over angel hair and marinara sauce with mozzarella cheese melted on top and french style green beans.


----------



## chandab (Aug 26, 2013)

It wasn't bad, and he had seconds so must have been pretty good. Just glad to have a different recipe for hamburger; I'm so sick of hamburger, but we have lots of it, so must find things to do with it (especially just browned, crumbled hamburger).


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2013)

Jill said:


> It sounds good, because pot pie always sounds good!!! I'm looking now................. Does this look about right? I'm ready to eat it anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying this tonight!


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2013)

Just a small update... I am making the chicken in the crock pot now, and think I will have 2 thighs left over... would like to think of something to do with them, but if I can't... a bigger potpie, figuring the dogs will get some leftovers (??? ideas ???).

The other day on TV, I saw this "Pepperoni Casserole" that sounded very good and used zucchini along with those cork screw pasta noodles. I don't ever crave zucchini, but love how it cut the carbs in the casserole. It had tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, onions, garlic, etc. in it and looked easy to make. I plan to make it soon and if it turns out good, I will post all the details


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2013)

Jill said:


> Last night, I cooked a pork tenderloin that was mesquite marinated. The flavor was good (it came pre-packaged in the marinade), but I think I cooked it too long. My mom makes pork tenderloin sometimes and hers is always so good, but she has a medical procedure yesterday so I didn't bend her ear as to how she cooks it. I have another one, and will before I make it. Had it with mashed potatoes, peas & carrots, and a big salad.
> 
> We've been sending food over to a friend and it's been a lot more fun really now that there's someone else to share the food with and it's not easy to cook for only two people, so it's a help, too, that she is eating from our kitchen
> 
> ...


We had this over the weekend, and it was good, but I do think it would be better w/o the tomatoes (canned / diced when I made it) and H agreed. Will be trying it again, breaking his yokes and leaving mine runny. When I made it the first time, I slightly scrambled each egg before putting it in the cup with the canadian bacon, tomatoes and cheese.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 28, 2013)

Tonight we are having steak, baked potatoes, and fried green tomatoes.

I spent most of today in town, it was mammo time! Then I went shopping since it is raining.

I'm sure most of you already know how to make fried green tomatoes, but here is my way.

I take several good sized green tomatoes, slice, dip into beat egg wash then dip into equal parts of flour and corn meal, with added salt, pepper and peprika. I frie till golden brown and serve with ranch dressing. really good.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh, man, that sounds GOOD!!!

We are having a quiche my mom made, potato pancakes that my mom made, and a tossed salad I slapped together. Easy night, but my mom's sooooo good a cook







Riverrose28 said:


> Tonight we are having steak, baked potatoes, and fried green tomatoes.
> I spent most of today in town, it was mammo time! Then I went shopping since it is raining.
> I'm sure most of you already know how to make fried green tomatoes, but here is my way.
> I take several good sized green tomatoes, slice, dip into beat egg wash then dip into equal parts of flour and corn meal, with added salt, pepper and peprika. I frie till golden brown and serve with ranch dressing. really good.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 28, 2013)

I keep meaning to try fried green tomatoes and just never get around to it! They sound good. I remember reading the Little House on the Prairie books and Ma made a green tomato pie that tasted like apple. I think she made it like it was apples. Want to try that too.

Tonight I made BBQ Meatballs in the oven with mashed potatoes and green beans. I actually had a little Lemon Pepper chicken tenderloin with a meatball.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 30, 2013)

Last night I cooked a chicken whole in the oven, and surrounded it with quarted potatoes, and sliced carrots. So I have some of it left over, so, tonight I'm makeing chicken stew in the slow cooker. I already started it. I took all the remaining meat cut into chunks, pototoes cut smaller, added some of the fat from the drippings from last night, added chopped onion, and two cups of hot water and a bullion cube. I'll let that cook all day on low, then add a can of mixed veggies, take out some of the liquid and make a gravy with milk, add that back in. Now that I think of it, I think I'll also make some buscuits to have with. Poor mans meal, but good and filling.


----------



## chandab (Aug 30, 2013)

Riverrose28 said:


> Last night I cooked a chicken whole in the oven, and surrounded it with quarted potatoes, and sliced carrots. So I have some of it left over, so, tonight I'm makeing chicken stew in the slow cooker. I already started it. I took all the remaining meat cut into chunks, pototoes cut smaller, added some of the fat from the drippings from last night, added chopped onion, and two cups of hot water and a bullion cube. I'll let that cook all day on low, then add a can of mixed veggies, take out some of the liquid and make a gravy with milk, add that back in. Now that I think of it, I think I'll also make some buscuits to have with. Poor mans meal, but good and filling.


All of this sounds very yummy.

I have hamburger in the fridge, but have no idea what to make with it. Might just make plain ole hamburgers and call it good.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 30, 2013)

Just can't seem to get motivated to cook much anymore. Tonight I made baked mosstocoli (can't spell it!) with mozzerella on top. And sourdough bread and "butter" (SmartBalance). Need to dig out the recipe box and favorite cookbooks and start making weekly menus again I guess!


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2013)

Here tonight, it's *Pepperoni and Cheese Casserole* (first time I've made it), green beans or peas & carrots, and a tossed salad.

Hopefully this will turn out well, and I like that it has zucchini in it, which will go a good ways toward cutting the carbs in the pasta, and get more fiber and veggies in it. My sister has been trying to get her kids to eat more kinds of food and slipping in new veggies, so if this is good, they may like it as well.

Apparently, you can make this with* sausage *instead of pepperoni, or _*whatever kind of meat *_you like.

*Pepperoni and Cheese Casserole*

*Ingredients:*


Canola oil
Kosher salt
One 1-pound box rotini pasta
1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium zucchini, chopped
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
One 6-ounce package sliced pepperoni, roughly chopped
One 28-ounce can chopped tomatoes (I first saw this recipe on TV "Sandra's Money Saving Meals" on the Food Channel, and when I watched her do it just now again, she does not drain the tomatoes)
6 fresh basil leaves, chopped (I am going to use some from my spice jar)
Freshly ground black pepper (I hate pepper, so will omit)
1 cup shredded mozzarella (I'm using part skim and grating it myself)
1/2 cup breadcrumbs (planning to omit)

*Directions:*

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 9-by-13-inch baking dish with 1 teaspoon oil.Bring a large pasta pot of water to a boil over high heat. Add a big pinch of salt and the pasta. Cover and return the water to a boil. Remove the cover and cook for 5 minutes. The pasta will not be completely cooked through.Meanwhile, in a large skillet over medium-high heat, add 1 tablespoon oil. When it is hot, add the onions and zucchini and cook until they are softened and brown slightly, about 5 minutes. Add the garlic and pepperoni and cook for another minute. Add the tomatoes and basil and simmer for 5 minutes. Taste and adjust the seasoning with salt and pepper. Reserve 1 cup of the tomato sauce for another use, such as Round 2 Recipe Garlic Bread Pizza.Stir in the pasta and cheese into the skillet. Pour into the prepared baking dish and smooth out the top. Sprinkle the breadcrumbs evenly over the top and drizzle with the 1 tablespoon oil. Bake until the top is browned and the casserole is bubbling, 20 to 25 minutes.

I think I am going to add one diced green pepper because I need to use some of those up, and will put that in when I sauté the onions and zucchini. Also, I think I will sprinkle some Parmesan cheese on top of it before baking.

This is a picture of what I hope it will look like


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2013)

FYI, this stuff was really good!!!





I'm excited to "cut the pasta carbs" in other dishes, too, with zucchini (and / or squash -- unsure if they would work the same but zucchini sure seems to with a red based dish).

Wanting to do a ham or bacon white sauce pasta dish (using ziti tube pasta), and planning to use my two remaining zucchinis to see if that turns out.

If so, a great way to cut carbs, reduce calories, and add fiber.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 1, 2013)

Jill said:


> Here tonight, it's *Pepperoni and Cheese Casserole* (first time I've made it), green beans or peas & carrots, and a tossed salad.
> 
> Hopefully this will turn out well, and I like that it has zucchini in it, which will go a good ways toward cutting the carbs in the pasta, and get more fiber and veggies in it. My sister has been trying to get her kids to eat more kinds of food and slipping in new veggies, so if this is good, they may like it as well.
> 
> ...


I will have to try this one but with sausage. My husband loves sausage. Since we are on a health kick the pasta will have to be wheat pasta but I know we would enjoy this dish.

For me fresh basil leaves spice up a pasta dish like nothing else will. I skipped planting herbs this year, although I do have rosemary that never stops growing. Anyway, I bought a pack of fresh basil yesterday. I have been making a pasta sauce in the processor that has tomatoes, olive oil, garlic, basil, sun dried tomatoes, and if you can believe this *dates!* It is sweet, aromatic, fresh, and simply yummy.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 2, 2013)

A couple of nights ago I cooked us a *PORTERHOUSE STEAK *to share. It has been literally too hot here to grill on the outdoor grill...lately it is 106 degrees in the shade. So this weekend before buying this pretty steak I first went to K Mart and purchased a cast iron stovetop grill with a flat iron and came home and cooked it on the stove in the comfort of the kitchen. I seasoned it with Montreal steak seasoning and cooked it 8 minutes on each side with the flat iron pressing it down. It was better than what you get at a steak restaurant. The pan costs just under $17 so I feel it was a good purchase. It will be perfect for cooking Panini sandwiches or even grilling asparagus and other veggies.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 2, 2013)

That sounds delicious! Tonight we had what I labeled "Scout's Looks Like Slop, but Tastes Better" (ughh, huh?). I peeled and diced potatoes and cooked them. Steamed some mixed veggies. Browned up some ground beef, added butter, flour, thyme, basil, pepper, and garlic. Stirred in some chicken broth and simmered and stirred to make a little sauce and added in the veggies and potatoes. Not too bad! Made cornbread to go with it. The guy's actually cleaned it up! Must have been the name, as they were both scouts!

Tomorrow I am going to throw some pork chops in the crockpot to slocook. Not sure what else I am going to do yet to go with them though.


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2013)

Oven BBQ chicken, baby carrots, green beans and maybe mashed cauliflower


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 3, 2013)

_I cooked a flank steak last night. It was broiled in the oven after having marinated several hours in a sauce whipped up with honey, soy sauce, garlic, ginger, and lime juice. Tonight the leftover will be just barely reheated and placed atop of a *CHAYOTE SALAD*. Chayote is a Mexican squash. Other ingredients in the salad will be bell pepper, jalapenos, avocado, and cheese. It will be tossed with a homemade cilantro vinaigrette. A complete meal, and oh how I love cilantro, avocado, and steak!_


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not going to be home until late this evening, so I'm making some big salads ahead of time tonight. Baby lettuce, cucumbers, tomatoes, mushrooms, sweet yellow pepper, shredded cheese, hardboiled eggs, and bacon. Some Hawaiian bread, too


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 4, 2013)

Decided to do the White Chili with Chicken again tonight. Then I am going to do a large meatloaf tomorrow night and then use the leftovers in the crockpot for chili like earlier in the thread. Ahhh, 3 nights taken care of-that's better!


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2013)

Tonight, it's "Grown Up Beans & Franks" (just loaded with grilled diced bell peppers, grilled diced onions, and grilled sliced hot dogs), tossed salad, and sugar free banana pudding.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yesterday the weather was so nice, I stayed out most of the day, and fixed grilled cheese sandwiches for us for dinner. Tonight is a football night,(Go Ravens) so I'm makeing another simple dinner. Steak, and baked potatoes, and I think I'll fry up an eggplant that hubby picked last night. I took a pork roast out for tommorrow night, so I can put the leftovers in the crockpot on Sat. and make pulled pork sandwiches, but I like mine with slaw and am all out of cabbage and freash carrots, so I'll get hubby to pick some up on his way home from work.

When I roast my pork roast I don't use any rub, just put into a pan add salt & pepper and roast till done in a 350 degree oven. Not sure yet what veggies I'll fix.

For my pulled pork, I take the left over roast, uncut, usually half, and rub with a mixture of brown sugar, small amount of vinagar, white, salt, pepper, let it cook for a couple of hours on high, then I turn to low and add honey BBQ sauce and finish cooking all day, I pull it apart before going out to feed horses and keep it cooking, so when we are done with chores it is more then ready.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to make my guy sausage gravy and biscuits tonight. Homemade gravy and homemade baking powder biscuits. Not sure what I will have with it. Probably a green veggie. Maybe I can talk him into firing up the coals outside and his dutch oven and doing a "dump" cake.


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2013)

This evening, H is getting hay, so it will be where he may eat late, and God knows I don't want to wait too long for dinner (ha-ha!). So for tonight, I'm making H, our friend and myself some "cold plates" with tuna salad, a bacon-ranch pasta salad (that's .loaded with cucumber and tomatoes to cut some of the carbs and calories), white grapes, and fruity Greek yogurt for our friend and I, and cheese for H. That way it can stay in the fridges until we're ready to eat, which will most likely be three different times between the group of us three!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 9, 2013)

It's Monday night football, so we are having cheesburgers made with ground chuck served with homegrown tomatoes, yum!


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 9, 2013)

I forgot about cold plates. My husband will eat a nice chef's salad with lettuce, meats, shredded carrots, hard boiled egg, croutons if we have them, crumbled bacon if we have it, but leave off the tomatoes for him (not me, and add cukes too!). He won't do tuna, chicken, egg, or potatoe salads though (yummm!).

Tonight we did BBQ with ground beef, Ole Salty Potatoe chips (like kettle chips) and green peas. He's flipping the game on off and on, but zeroing in on "Shark Tank" , another of his favorites.


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2013)

Tonight, it's kinda "second verse, same as the first."

H ended up moving equipment around yesterday and only got one load of hay. He's planning on bring load after load home until dark this afternoon / evening.

So, cold plates again. This time for him, it will be about the same. For P and I, I think some hard boiled eggs, a some baby carrots and sliced sweet peppers (with ranch or something to dip),, greek yogurt, grapes... And probably some Hawaiian buns that should be eaten.

Planning on actually cooking SOMETHING tomorrow (chicken or pork ternderloin). But, I like cold plates and I think H and P do, too. Easy to eat and have it taste like it should at whatever time you get the chance to eat!

-- on a side note, I got some microwavable, dishwashable DIVIDED plates on eBay for a great price. I think if the lids aren't washed on the top shelf of the dishwasher, they warp. But they are handy to send food to our friend (H runs it over). I can keep it closed with rubber bands or masking tape, or even probably plastic wrap instead of a lid. I love these though for the cold plates the last day or so because it's easy to make us each our own "special" one and they obviously are also super for hot meals. Normally H and I eat hot meals together so wouldn't use a divided plate, but for things to be eaten later, pretty nifty! It was like $15 for a set of four including shipping


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a couple of divided plates and hubby uses them to take leftover lunch into work as when heated in the microwave the food doesn't run. The heat is back here, gone is our lovely fall like weather, I had to turn to air back on, so I'm going to keep cooking simple. Tonight I'm baking chicken leg quarters in the oven, enough for two meals. I'll serve with rice and a veggie tonight, then tomorrow I'm making a chicken salad with lettece, tomatoes. Tomorrow is supposed to be really hot so a cold meal will be appreciated, and icecream for dessert.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 11, 2013)

We had pizza last night. Tonight I am going to thaw out some "leftovers" in the freezer and make H some meatballs, marinara sauce (all in the freezer) over mostocolli pasta. There's enough for one (watch my son show up-more pasta, less sauce and meatballs per guy! LOL!). I'm not sure what I am going to have yet. Grocery day is 4 days away yet; but I am going to get things for cold plates. That all sounds good. This is supposed to be our last day for hot hot weather. Back to the 70's tomorrow (hurray) and even some 60's coming up.


----------



## chandab (Sep 11, 2013)

Gonna have steak tonight, and since I don't have any potatoes, I'm making up a packaged mac and cheese side dish with bacon in it. And, I'll figure out a veggie later.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2013)

Roast pork loin, a combo of mashed cauliflower and mashed potatoes (honestly taste better than "just' mashed potatoes to me and cut the carbs and calories by a lot), sautéed zucchini, and slightly glazed baby carrots


----------



## chandab (Sep 12, 2013)

Tonight is crockpot round steak with mushroom gravy (just throw a can of cream of mushroom soup in the pot), served over hot noodles. When I make it, I make lots, so we have left-over; I use two packages of round steak (ours are around 2# packages, at least that's what I told the guy when he butchered our heifer), a big can of cream of mushroom soup, a regular can of sliced mushrooms and season to taste.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 12, 2013)

OH that steak with mushrooms in the crockpot sounds so good. Do you slice it first, or just put in individual portions, or cook it whole, then slice? Sounds like something I need to cook.

Tonight it is pork chops served with pasta salad and peas and carrots. Hubby has to go pick up the hay wagon so he can pick up hay early Sat. morning. It is our fair weekend and our hay guy will be going to the fair and so will we on Sat.


----------



## chandab (Sep 12, 2013)

The guy who processes our home raised beef cuts the round steak into roughly hand sized pieces (I could lay one on my hand and it would cover my palm and fingers, roughly; some are bigger, some are smaller). I brown the meat in a frying pan first, then layer it in the crockpot; the whole small can of mushrooms juice and all goes in first, then a layer of meat, season, layer of mushroom soup, layer of meat, season, layer of mushroom soup. I cook it on low all day; I put it in at about 8 this morning, we probably won't eat til 7-8 tonight (Shayne's combining wheat, so works til about dark if he doesn't wet out). I'll warn you though, the mushroom soup looks gross during the cooking process, almost looks curdled for awhile, then it'll kind of blend with the beef juices. And, we actually like the gravy portion a bit better as left-overs, as it'll thicken. If I'm ambitious, I'll cut up the left-over meat, into bite-size pieces and mix the left-over noodles, meat, peas and gravy together, and have one-dish left-overs. [if I'm not ambitious, I leave the meat in large pieces in a separate container in the fridge and mix the rest together and reheat as two parts for future meals (usually get 2-3 meals out of this dish, since I cook two packages of the round steak).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for responding, we don't raise beef but buy from the butcher shop about 7 miles up the road, just a country store, so to speak. We love the round steak, and yes hand size portions work great, that means I can cut a whole one in half. There are only three of us here, Me, Hubby, and my farm helper. I love dinners were I can cook in the crockpot and then have dinner the next day too. Working on a farm is hard enough without slaving over a hot stove. I'm going to try this soon. Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2013)

Tomorrow, I'm planning to use the left over pork tenderloin (which I will cube) for that bisquick "chicken" (turned pork!) pot pie. I think that would work well??? Hoping so, because I liked it the first time for sure and it would be something to do with the balance as we cannot eat it all and I like to "re do" what's leftover whenever possible because we seem to eat it better that way.

Anyone have an opinion of it cubed pork tenderloin would be an acceptable swap for cubed chicken? I think I will use peas, carrots, and freshly sautéed mushrooms as the potpie veggies.

Thanks!!!


----------



## chandab (Sep 12, 2013)

Jill, I don't see why you can't use pork in the pot pie, I use left-over roast beef. I usually only have cream of mushroom soup on hand, so that's all I ever use for the "gravy"; but if you have it, there is always cream of chicken or cream of celery to try. [There are probably other cream soups out there that would liven up the dish, but I have to stick with what MR Picky will eat.


----------



## chandab (Sep 12, 2013)

Terry, there are only two of us, and I like left-overs, so cook lots when I make this dish.




I think I put 6 of those hand size pieces of round steak in the crock pot this morning (might have been 7, one package had a couple smaller pieces in it); I usually only eat one piece of meat, but Shayne will have two (which is why cutting up the left-overs and mixing all together works better for us for left-overs, otherwise Shayne eats mostly meat and I end up eating lots of noodles with sauce






).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 13, 2013)

Your Shayne sounds like my farm help, he is a big meat eater. I'm going to make this tomorrow night or Sunday. Today we need to go to a viewing so we are having takeout, just don't know what kind yet. Tomorrow hubby is getting hay early, then we are going to the fair, so after eating a bunch of junky fair food, I may not want to cook, we'll see.

Jill, I've made that pie with pork and used cream of chicken soup and mixed veggies. I think the mushroom soup sounds good, or creme of broccolli or creme of celery.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 13, 2013)

I would think you could use ANY meat pretty much for pot pie. My Mom's stepfather, when I was a little girl, raised show rabbits for meat and fur. I'm sure we had pot pie of them. I know we had them "fried" and "baked". They always told my little sister and I it was chicken; but I got old enough to figure out the shapes and size weren't right, plus the taste was some different. That ended that-we weren't eating the "bunnies"-no way, no how!!! (Can't figure out how my Grandmother cooked them (fried or baked) so well. I have tried and they just don't taste right. I used to be able to find rabbit in the meat dept. but not now. Wonder if a meat processing place that also sells some might have it, hmmmm?

Tonight I have a sirloin steak marinating. My son likes to throw together his own marinades. Just tries stuff. So that's what I am doing-I have mixed some balsamic vinegar, brown sugar, minced onion and a little lemon juice together with a little water for marinade. Smells good! Then I am going to bake some large Idahos and make a scalloped corn souffle. We love this recipe. It came out of the Central States Pony Club's 'Favorites From Our Stables' cookbook. This recipe was donated by Anne Brumm from AGS Stables.

Scalloped Corn Souffle

1 can cream corn

1 can whole kernel corn (don't drain)

1 box Jiffy (or Martha White) corn muffin mix

1 stick of butter, melted

1 cup sour cream

1 egg

Mix all the ingredients together. Put in a casserole dish-no lid. Bake at 350 for 1 hour. YUMMM!!!


----------



## chandab (Sep 15, 2013)

Meatball soup. I made up a new batch of meatballs this afternoon, and made soup with them. Turned out pretty good. He liked it, so it could have been too bad.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2013)

^^^ Everything sounds yummy!!! ^^^

Today, I am making oven BBQ chicken thighs with the skins removed (will use those to make some dog food, I think),. and my first attempt at cutting the carbs of one of H and my favorites -- crock pot mac & cheese. I'm planning to put in a head of cauliflower and some zucchini. Hope it's good... Green beans and probably a small tossed salad to round it out.

H has a doctor's appointment today. Just routine, but I get pretty worked up and since I took over the cooking, I have lost a lot of weight, but I think he's kinda gained some. So just trying to keep him, me and our friend, Priscilla, healthy yet well fed. God knows, I'm going to be stalking our voicemail to hear how his blood work comes back!!!

He cracks me up, though... He cannot eat today until dinner, because his doctor's appointment is after work at 2:45pm. I barely remembered what I told him I was planning for today until before he left for work, he told me he set the crock pot (for the mac & cheese) out! I just hope he thinks it tastes good!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 17, 2013)

I had dental work for a crown on an upper molar today and a temporary crown on- so soft food tonight. I am going to make Homemade Chicken Noodle Soup and Baking Powder Biscuits.

Chicken Noodle Soup

1 t. vegetable oil

1/2 c. minced onion

1/2 c. diced carrots

1/2 c. sliced celery

1/4 t. minced garlic

1/8 c. cornstarch

1/4 t. dried oregano flakes

3 c. reduced sodium chicken broth

2.c. peeled diced potatoes

1/4 c. chopped cooked chicken

1/2 c. milk

1 c. uncooked soup noodles

Heat oil over medium heat in a large saucepan. Add onion, carrots, celery and garlic. Cook until onions are tender, about 3-5 minutes. Sprinkle cornstarch and oregano over vegetables and cook and stir about 1 minute. Stir in broth and potatoes. Cover and cook until tender, about 20 minutes. Add chicken, milk and noodles. Cover and simmer until noodles are tender, about 10 minutes.

This soup has a slightly creamy broth that is very tasty. You can also substitute rice for the noodles.

1


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 18, 2013)

Night before last I made the beef and noodles recipe with the mushroom soup, it was really good. I used one half of a london broil then last night I made vegtable beef soup with the other half.

The weather here has been cool and perfect for working outside, so I got a bee in my bonnet and decided to strip all the stalls in the big barn and the stallion barn. It took me all day, and then I rebedded them, so needless to say I can barely walk today. I'm glad I made enough soup for two meals, cause we are having it again tonight with grands biscuits. When I work outside I am so gratful for my slow cooker.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 19, 2013)

Husband couldn't wait to get home, so we stopped at Culver's. Fish dinner for him and a kid's chicken tender meal for me Hee Hee! Tomorrow night I am planning to make Skillet Chicken Stew. It's quick and easy. The little trick for taste is a bit of cornstarch and katsup at the end. It has chunks of chicken breast, carrots, potatoes, onion, SWEET POTATO and celery. It isn't really 'soupy'. Rather more thick like goulash is. I'll make my baking powder biscuits. I can't loose any weight by making them though. It's hard to stop eating them-especially while they are hot or warm!


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2013)

That soup sounds awesome and I've been in the mood to make some chicken soup. Going to making some soon!!!

That crock pot mac & cheese that I tried to modify and cut the calories and carbs with cauliflower did not turn out well. I only tasted it because I was coming down with some kind of bug by the time it was ready to eat. While H has eaten it 4x since I've made it, each time, he has declared he doesn't like it. Since I am pretty much someone who deliberately hordes food, he has SO MANY choices even when I'm home too late to cook or not feeling good (each day this week until today!), I'm not sure why he keeps deciding to eat it! NEXT time, I'm just going to use "my" normal recipe for crock pot mac & cheese (it is SOOOOO good!), but at the time it's ready to eat, either serve it with low carb sides, or mix in some low carb sides to mine (like steamed broccoli, etc.).

TONIGHT, it should be at least partially fool proof. Hamburgers, salad and depending on what recipes I can find either oven fries (bad!) or oven fried zucchini "chips" or "fries" (less bad -- but not sure if I have the stuff on hand or if they will be good to eat).


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey, what's going on with the not feeling well? I keep getting real mild abdominal cramps each night and some during the day. Of course, I do have IBS, so that probably explains mine. Except is has been fairly dormant for years thanks to Probiotics! I think it's stress stress stress again. I have an IBS cookbook, but IBS is a goofy things, some people can tolerate things others can't. There's always bread and water (or toast and tea),


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2013)

I just had a bug, aches pains low fever. It's no fun feeling bad!


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 20, 2013)

Hope you are feeling better! Definitely not fun feeling bad!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, I'm feeling better and can't hardly wait to eat dinner... which is hamburgers again tonight, with some waffle fries and a salad. I am HUNGRY!


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 22, 2013)

We went to a 4-H Fun Day yesterday-all day. It was a bit chilly with the wind, but still nice. They had in-hand, ride and drive classes (all size equines). So we decided to get a carry-out pizza for supper and bought a ready to eat cherry pie. Tonight I have Butterfly pork chops in the crockpot. Cut up some Yukon Gold potatoes, put the chops and salt and pepper on top and then pour cream of potatoe soup over the top (bit of milk and water to thin it). Neither of us like mushrooms, so we don't use cream of mushroom soup like my recipe called for and H. doesn't like celery, which would have been my next pick. Figured with the potatoes, might as well use cream of potatoe!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2013)

Chicken legs, probably a combo of oven baked BBQ and oven "fried", mashed potato-cauliflower cross (Idahoian mix + head of cauliflower -- seriously cuts the calories, the carbs, and makes it from like 3 servings into 6, which reheat great!), and some honey glazed fresh baby carrots



Maybe salads for H and our friend, P. I already ate a HUGE salad for lunch.


----------



## chandab (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know what yet, but something out of hamburger. We have lots of hamburger, so eat lots of hamburger (and other beef cuts).


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2013)

We are having cheeseburgers, oven waffle fries, and salad. I'd like to say I'm going to try and eat mostly salad, but it just doesn't feel like that kind of a day to me


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2013)

Our hamburger turned out not to still be good, despite the date. So we went out for dinner and that was good.

Tonight, I have a speaking engagement in Northern VA and won't be home until late. Debating do I pack a sandwich or hit a drive through on the way home! I *should* pack a sandwich!

Tomorrow, I'd like to make some chicken veggie soup in the crock pot, salad and some kind of muffins. It is soup weather here!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 24, 2013)

You are so right about it being soup weather, We had roast chicken with potates and corn last night. I was having a serious bad OA day, and hubby had to open the shrink wrap on the chicken and chop the taters. I haven't been able to take any anti-inflamatory meds since June, becuase I now have an ulcer from taking them for so many years. My poor fingers look like fat sausage links, my back and hips were screaming at me, can't wait for medicare to kick in which happens in Dec. so I can get my hips done.

Anyway I figured the OA pain was worse so last night I took a pill and another one this morning, much better at least my blood pressure has gone down, and the pain is bearable, so I have stopped trembling.

Tonnight we are having chicken pot pie, I don't have any buscuit mix so I'm topping it with grands. Should be good.


----------



## romewhip (Sep 24, 2013)

Tonite it'll be squash soup and cheese toast. The weather suddenly turned to fall over the weekend, so I made a big pot of Butternut squash soup.

I'll probably start a pork roast in the crock pot tomorrow, maybe the next day. Fall brings on the cooking!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 24, 2013)

That's not fair, we need your recipe for squash soup!


----------



## romewhip (Sep 24, 2013)

LOL! It's the easiest thing ever, sadly I don't really have a 'recipe' for it. Here's what I usually make up:

Squash Soup

1 large Butternut squash, peeled and seeded and cut into 1" chunks

1 medium yellow onion diced small

3 large Yukon Gold potatoes peeled and cut into 1" chunks

1/4 C butter

Half N Half to taste

48z chicken stock

Saute onions on medium low heat until carmelized slightly- turned a little brown. Add chicken stock, squash, and potatoes and bring to a low boil. Turn heat down and simmer until squash and potatoes are tender. You can leave the soup chunky, or I usually use a stick blender and make it pretty smooth. Add enough half and half to make creamy, and heat back through. I usually use a pint of half and half. Makes a huge batch- and can be frozen too.

Can be served with shredded swiss cheese and bacon bits for extra yummy...


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness that sounds so yummy, do you think I could substitute condensed milk for half and half? I'm one of those cooks that hardly ever measures anything, just add a little of this and a little of that. I really need to make this soup, sounds so wonderful!


----------



## romewhip (Sep 24, 2013)

I've never tried condensed milk, if it isn't sweetened it might work. Or try evaporated milk?


----------



## chandab (Sep 24, 2013)

Not sure what I'm going to make to go with, but I just made up a batch of meatballs to have for supper. We have tons of hamburger, and I really like the meatballs, so they are probably going to become my go to hamburger dish. I'll probably end up making my hubby's favorites sides to go with hamburger; mashed potatoes, gravy and green beans. I don't like gravy, but now that I'm making meatballs I like this meal much better than when it was just with browned ground hamburger.

I think I'm going to start to improve my lunches when I'm here by myself, and eat some meatballs with a veggie for a side. I have yummy assortments of frozen veggies to heat to go with, so just need to do it. Lunch is usually just a sandwich, or maybe mac and cheese, or something else equally quick to make.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 24, 2013)

Chandab-we are on a similar roll! We had spaghetti and meatballs tonight and are having hamburgers, potato wedges and veggie tomorrow night! I think Friday night I will make Chicken Parmesan with angel hair spaghetti.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2013)

Terry, I hope you are feeling better this morning!!!

For this chicken veggie soup I'm making, I'm putting peas, carrots, maybe 1/2 a cup of corn (need to use it), some fresh celery, and possibly some sliced fresh mushrooms in it. Of course, chicken and chicken stock, and seasoning. Would Vidalia onions go okay in it? I have some that could be used... I thought I'd ask my mom, too, but you guys would also know if it's a yes or a no for chicken veggie soup.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't see why you couldn't put your valdalia onion in-but I am not sure how much; since we are not big onion users and I am not real sure on the taste and potency of a valdalia.

I got a little creative with my hamburgers tonight. I added some katsup, mustard, pepper and shredded cheddar cheese and mixed it in well. Well-guess I could have left the mustard out, or at least cut the amount. You could definitely taste it. I didn't think it was too bad; but my son didn't especially like it (he at it though)-but he doesn't use mustard on his burgers anyway. They sure were nice and moist though! Had the baked potato wedges, some summer squash and made the guys Bush brand baked beans (original and added "Secret Six BBQ sauce).

Tomorrow night's going to be Potato Soup and Cornbread.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm feeling much better, thanks for asking. We had pork chops, hoppen john and spinich last night. Hoppen john is just rice smothered in black eyed peas, love it.

Tonight I fixing a roast mashed taters, gravy and a veggie, think I may make peas. Then tomorrow I'll use the left overs and make vegtable beef soup in the slow cooker.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2013)

I swear, I want to come to some of your houses for dinner




!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah! Who wants to cook when it sounds like visiting around to other homes could provide some of the tastiest meals ever!!!

(tonight's Chicken Parmegian and Angel Hair spaghetti and bakery potato rolls).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 27, 2013)

OMG! What is your recipe for chicken Parm? And, do you have one for eggplant parm, we have lots of egg plant.

I do live close enough to Jill to have her for dinner, but dang, the rest of you are pretty far away!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 27, 2013)

Jill--

I saw this recipe on Pinterest and it made me think of you and your cauliflower recipes.

http://www.persnicketyplates.com/2013/04/buffalo-cauliflower.html


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 27, 2013)

Actually I don't have a "real" recipe for the Chicken Parm. I just do my Grandmother's a pinch and this and a pinch of that method.

I usually take boneless skinless chicken breasts. Pound them thin. Dip them in some beaten egg and milk (or you could use buttermilk) and then in either a fine breadcrumb or panko or a flour/cornmeal mixture with salt and pepper. Cook in about 1-2 T. oil (I am usually only cooking for 2) until done and crispy browned. I cook angel hair pasta and make my own spaghetti sauce. Then I take the chicken out on a plate and sprinkle real shredded parmesan and "nuke" a few seconds to slightly melt OR I use a slice of Mozzerella or Havarti cheese and do the same. Put pasta on the side and cover it all with the sauce!


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm making something "similar" (at least by name) tonight... Parmesan Crusted Chicken (see below), peas / carrots / mushrooms, some kind of fettuccine, probably a tossed salad and an apple dump cake w/ no sugar added apple pie filling





*Parmesan Crusted Chicken*

Ingredients
1/2 cup mayonnaise _(I am using GREEK YOGURT instead of mayo -- saves a ton in fat and calories)_

1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves (about 1-1/4 lbs.)
4 tsp. Italian seasoned dry bread crumbs
 Directions
Preheat oven to 425°.
Combine mayonnaise (or GREEK YOGURT) with cheese in medium bowl. Arrange chicken on baking sheet. Evenly top with Mayonnaise mixture, then sprinkle with bread crumbs.
Bake until chicken is thoroughly cooked, about 20 minutes.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 28, 2013)

That would be even better for me (IBS) with the yogurt (though mayo is ok on me) and the baking is a plus too! yummm!

Tonight we are going the easy route with grilled cheese, baked french fries and a veggie.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 29, 2013)

Tonight we are having beef stew, as I had some beef left over. I'm cooking it in the slow cooker.

Last night we were naughty! We trimmed hooves yesterday, plus all the usual horse stuff and everyone was sore and tired. So hubby went to town and picked up some fried chicken wings and shrimp fried rice. So not good for us, but oh so good.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 29, 2013)

I didn't make the grilled cheese last night as I felt "icky". Made chicken noodle soup (just broth, noodles and a mini can of chicken breast) and bakery rolls.

Tonight I am going to make Hot Ham and Cheese Buns with a veggie and salads. (Slices of Deli Ham on a Hamburger bun or Kaiser Roll with a few strips of Bacon -regular or turkey-and a slice of cheddar cheese or two; wrap in foil and bake 350 for about 15 minutes til warm and cheese is all melty gooey. Yummmmmmmm!).

RiverRose: I DO have a recipe for Eggplant Parm

Baked Eggplant Parmesan with Linguini

1 c. flour

1 t. salt

1 t. pepper

2 eggs

1/4 c. water

1 t. dried oregano

3 c. panko breadcrumbs

2 medium eggplants

1/2 a lemon

1/4 c. olive oil

4 ounces fresh mozzerella

1 pound linguini

4 c. Marinara sauce

Preheat oven to 400. combine flour, salt and pepper in a medium bowl. Whisk together the eggs and water in another bowl. Combine the panko and oregano in a third bowl. Remove the stem and bottom of the eggplant and cut 1/2-inch thick slices lengthwise. Rub the cut portions of the eggplant with the lemon wedge to stop browning. Dip the eggplant in the flour and dust off the excess; dip the floured eggplant into the egg mixture and then the panko. Set aside on a large plate and repeat with the remaining eggplant. Meanwhile, heat 1 T. of the olive oil in a heavy cast iron dutch oven or skillet on medium heat. Working in batches, brown the breaded eggplants for about 3 minutes on each side, being careful not to crowd the pan. Transfer to a baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining eggplant, using 1 T. of olive oil for each batch. Top each eggplant with a thin slice of fresh mozzerella and bake for 15 minutes. Bring 3 qts. of water to a boil. Cook the linguini according to package instructions. Drain. Divide the linguini evenly on 8 warm serving plates, cover with 1/2 c. heated sauce and top with the eggplant parm. serve.

Also:

Meaty Eggplant Casserole

2 eggplants, sliced diagonally

2 t. salt

1/4 c. plus 1 T. olive oil

1 pound ground beef

2 large onions, thinly sliced

3 tomatoes, peeled and chopped (or one 14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes)

2 T. tomato paste

2 cloves garlic, crushed

1 t. allspice

1 t. sugar

salt to taste

Nonstick cooking spray

1/2 c. feta cheese (or mozzerella as my H. doesn't like feta)

Sprinke both sides of the eggplant slices with the salt. Pile the slices in a colander, cover them with a small plate and weight. Leave for 20 minutes. Rinse with water and press dry with a towel. Heat a griddle or nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Brush both sides of each eggplant slice with olive oil and cook for about 4 minutes per side. In a nonstick skillet cook the ground beef over medium heat until browned. Drain off excess fat. Set aside. Cook the onions in remaining olive oil until soft and pale yellow, about 6 minutes. Add the tomatoes, paste, and garlic; season with the allspice and sugar and salt to taste. Cook the sauce for 5 minutes. Return the ground beef to pan and stir. Preheat oven to 350. Spray a large glass casserole dish with nonstick cooking spray. Layer the eggplant and sauce mixture in the casserole dish, starting with the eggplant and finishing with sauce. Bake for 20 minutes. Crumble cheese on top and bake 5 minutes more. Allow to rest 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to send these eggplant recipes to my mom! She loves eggplant... And believe it or not, my first "going steady" boyfriend was nicknamed / known by all as Eggplant!

Tonight here it will be some left over lemon-herb pork loin (it was delicious the other day!), that mixture of mashed potatoes / mashed cauliflower (to cut the carbs way down), chicken gravy unless I find a can of pork gravy in the pantry, buttered baby carrots, and tossed salad.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 2, 2013)

Yum yum! Buttered baby carrots! I did H. a pork roast in the crockpot for last night. Put it in there with a can of root beer and 1 1/2 cups of favorite BBQ sauce mixed together and cooked about 10 hours on low. Took out and shredded meat and added a little more BBQ sauce and piled on buns.

Late this afternoon I am going to the apple/pumpkin orchard with my Mom, sister, niece and her 3 kids. So tonight is take-out pizza. Plan to do "Pepsi Chicken" tomorrow night.

I like using the crockpot because I have gotten lazy LOL!


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2013)

I love just about anything from the crock pot!

The grocery store I like seems to always have 1# bags of baby carrots for like $.59, and I love them, too. They actually are fairly low carb, too... 5 servings per bag (but I probably eat two servings of them LOL!), 8 total carbs but 3 are fiber, so only net 5 carbs per serving. I knew they didn't spike my blood sugar, but always just assumed they were quite a bit higher in carbs than they turned out to be. Plus, I like that they put more color on the plate. I think if it's got "a lotta color", it's probably healthier. But I could use that same argument to justify a bowl of Fruit Loops or something similar, which I also love




Those are like a rainbow in a bowl


----------



## chandab (Oct 2, 2013)

T-Bone and baked potato tonight.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2013)

Ham steak, buttered mixed veggies, cheese spaetzle (sp?) pasta side, and a tossed salad


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 3, 2013)

What is cheese speatlz, I didn't even spell it like you did?

I'm making spagetti tonight, I can't believe it but I'm tired of chicken, and our beef order is't ready for pickup yet.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2013)

It's a German pasta dish. I only recently started making it (from a mix). It is REALLY good. Here's a link (the exact kind I've been making but I do doctor it a bit with onions or more mushrooms):

https://www.aldi.us/en/weekly-specials/special-buys-for-sept-18/sept-18-detail/ps/p/deutsche-kueche-assorted-egg-spaetzle/


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am so happy, picked up our beef order yesterday, so tonight I'm having some very juicy hamburgers with homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2013)

That sounds SO YUMMY!!! I'm not happy with the tomatoes we've been getting at the grocery store, and had plans earlier this year to do our own veggie garden. However, that never happened. Still ready to dig into our burgers soon, but would LOVE to have some nice tomatoes to go with them


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2013)

This morning, we had a late big breakfast with eggs, turkey sausage, potatoes, etc.

Tonight, we're having:


Pork Schnitzel (pounded breaded pork cutlet that I bought frozen and ready to cook)
Mushroom Spaetzle (from a mix that I'm doctoring)
Buttered baby carrots
Green beans
Tossed salad
Pumpkin cheesecake

On a German kick lately!


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^ was really good, but probably not as healthy as possible!! But ohhhh so yum and nearly effortless.

For tonight, I think it's going to be a thin crust "take & bake" pizza with a lot of veggies on it and a big tossed salad.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, well, well, last Saturday my youngest daughter went to a wedding. So I had the pleasure of having my grandson here, that night we made southern fried chicken legs, he want mac and cheese, kraft out of a box, and we had green beans. I have green beans coming out of my ears, since the second crop is coming in. I had steak and baked sweat potatoes on Sunday, and since I had four chicken legs left over from Sat. I baked them tonight with onion, green beans and then added rice for sort of a cassarole. Sadley I don't feel like eating. Farm help said it was good.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 7, 2013)

Feel better RiverRose! I am kind of off again on again too. Tonight I made a Ham steak with brown sugar and mustard and baked french fries, salads (teeny tiny ones) and we each had a chocolate chip cookie.

I have a small rump roast in the 'fridge to slocook for italian beef sandwiches for tomorrow night. Not sure what I'll make with them.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2013)

Being bad, again, tonight... hamburgers, oven fries, and a salad. I'll be a better girl tomorrow


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 9, 2013)

Didn't feel like doing the Italian beef sandwiches (they are on for tonight instead). I did the Chicken, rice and broccoli skillet that's on the back of the Minute Rice box. My son likes it a lot. My H. so-so.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2013)

I saw a recipe recently about how to make Asian Sloppy Joes and veggie loaded fried rice. It looked really good and easy. IF I can remember to try it and it's as good as it looked, I will pass it along


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 9, 2013)

don't feel bad Jill,I was also a bad girl last night. I made meatloaf, try to limit it to once a month, because I would eat it once a week if I could. Also had baked taters and green beans.

Tonight we're having a pork roast, it's been in the slow cooker all day, as I've been canning and freezing green beans. I also had a friend come by and we picked some for her. I'm also fixing cabbage and taters.

I should have left overs so I can make pulled bbq pork sandwiches tomorrow. I have to take my truck in for my winter checkup, so I can run to the store after. I also have three egg plant, so I need to buy supplies to make eggplant parm.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 9, 2013)

Computers! I was typing away and must have leaned on something and zing! I was back to the main forum chat page! So I gotta' start over!

The Italian beef sandwiches came out pretty good. We had it on bakery brat buns with melty mozzarella (H added some catsup???). And some sweet baked beans and baked potato wedges.

Tomorrow I am doing slocooker Waldorf Astoria Stew. I think I posted the recipe earlier; but I can't remember. If I didn't I should because it is a real tasty stew! Ah-Ha! Found it! It's on page 5!


----------



## chandab (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I'll be making meatballs for supper, if I have the time (lots to catch up on this afternoon); and if so, hubby wants mashed potatoes and gravy with them.


----------



## chandab (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas for left-over meatballs?


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 12, 2013)

We make meatball subs out of the leftovers (hot dog or brat buns, spaghetti sauce or pizza sauce and mozzarella melted over, lots of napkins!!!). I have also mashed the leftovers and threw them in the spaghetti or chili sauce! Or make a brown gravy and wide noodles and you have a goulash kind of.

I made chicken quesidillas (? however it's spelled) last night that were a flop with both of us. Oh well! Tonight I am making Chili and Cornbread.


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2013)

I ended up making meatball soup, different recipe than last time and he wasn't thrilled, but ate enough to fill up.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 13, 2013)

_tonight we had sirlion steak, broiled with garlic and butter, mashed pototes with onion gravy and of course green beans. Since I have green beans coming out of my ears. Come on corn!_


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 13, 2013)

Keeping along the lines of eating light and healthy I have made chicken breast dishes the last two evenings. Today I learned the trick to pounding the chicken breast halves thin enough for the recipes so that me and my counter top are not wearing chicken fragments. I put the chicken on a cutting board, put on an apron, and took it outside and pounded away with the meat tenderizer until the chicken breast pieces had doubled in size.

Tonight was *CHICKEN SCHNITZEL* and let me tell you...it was super easy and super yummy.

4 boneless chicken breast halves

2 egg whites, slightly beaten

1/2 cup seasoned bread crumbs

2 T. butter

juice of 1 lemon

salt

Pound chicken breasts until very thin and doubled in size.

Dip into egg whites. Place bread crumbs on a plate.

Press both sides of chicken into crumbs.

Melt margarine in non-stick skillet and cook chicken over medium heat 3 minutes on each side.

Remove to serving plate.

Squeeze lemon juice over chicken. Sprinkle with salt. Enjoy!

The other recipe earlier this week was *OPEN FACE CHICKEN CORDON BLUE. *It was also easy and yummy. I am too sleepy to type it now but will do later. Good night. Sleep tight.


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2013)

Gosh, I am LOVING some of what you all are having!!! We normally eat mostly chicken as our meat (most nights), but I have been on a hamburger / beef kick lately, though I know that is not good for us. Tonight, it's going to be something I can make out of the hamburger I mixed up (and we ate from) last night with seasonings... it was cheeseburgers last night, and I bet that's what it is tonight as well. AND I'd be lying if I said I didn't like cheeseburgers. I'm maybe, though, thinking of making them out as patties but serving with a pasta dish and some kind of veggie? Not sure... I already mixed in (yesterday) minced onion, Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, a little parsley, and some garlic... So hungry right now, it nearly hurts!


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 14, 2013)

Jill,

You could take the seasoned hamburger meat and make a *SHEPHERD'S PIE:*

2 potatoes, peeled, quartered and boiled

3/4 c. milk (for me almond milk or coconut milk)

1 can mixed vegetables

Mash boiled potatoes with milk, salt, and pepper. Brown the meat and onions; drain off fat. Place meat mixture in a baking dish. Top with the mixed vegetables. Smooth the mashed potatoes over the top. Bake at 350 for 25 minutes.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is the recipe I used earlier this week for *Open Face Chicken Cordon Blue.*

*4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves*

*1 T. butter*

*1/2 t. pepper*

*4 slices sandwich sliced ham*

*4 slices Swiss cheese*

*Pound chicken to flatten. Melt butter in nonstick skillet over medium heat. Cook chick 1 minute on each side. Sprinkle with pepper. Place in a baking pan. Top each piece of chicken with a slice of ham. Pour pan drippings over chicken. Cover with foil and bake at 375 for 25 minutes. Top each piece with a slice of cheese. Cover and bake 5 more minutes. *


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 15, 2013)

Vickie, your recipes would be good for me and my IBS since they use egg whites and no real frying. I am going to try them! I use rice milk mostly. I do use some almond milk; but if I use it all the time I seem to have a little trouble with it. I can alternate I guess. I would be interested in seeing a few more of your recipes. Have any for fish? Like cod or whitefish? (I don't like sea bass or orange roughy and some of them-I have picky fish tastes LOL!).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 16, 2013)

Tonight hubby is bowling for diebetics, its a fund raiser they do once a year. So I'm just fixing sloppy joes for me and Darryl. I do have left over chicken from last night as we had roast chicken and fried egg plant, so tomorrow I'm making chicken and dumplings with potatoes. Sat. I'll be on my own as hubby and Darryl are taking horses to NC so, I will fix what ever I want, yeah, maybe steakums, or my fave which is hamburgers.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 16, 2013)

Did it again, lost the reply I was typing. Where do my fingers go!?? Anyway, did Vickiegee's recipe for chicken schnitzel using chicken tenders and got lazy and made instant mashed potatoes and canned yellow wax beans. We all ate it up though!

Last night I made the Turkey (ground) pasta soup and had bread and butter with it. That went well too.

Not sure about tomorrow night. Didn't put anything out. Maybe something with ground beef? Hmmm.


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, this afternoon we ran to town for groceries, so ate at McDonald's; I had a chicken wrap. Tomorrow it'll be soft tacos; we have hamburger, but did have to pick-up lettuce, tomatoes and shells at the store. HOpe I have shredded cheese in the freezer.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 21, 2013)

Well; our Barn Party was yesterday. My son did his pulled pork and it was a SMASH HIT (again). Though this time we had a little left over (hurray!). We got 25 lbs. of pork shoulder, bone in. He did a rub on it that is his mixture (basically McCormick's seasoned salt; he likes their's for the flavor the best; and adds pepper, chili powder, garlic powder and something else, forgot). Then that sits in the fridge for 24 hours (my fridge will smell like the rub for days!). Then he smokes/cooks it in his smoker wrapped in foil and keeps it warm until serving time. Peels off the outside fat and heavy seasoning and takes the bone out and any heavy fat pieces, then chops and pulls it all apart. Puts out BBQ sauce of one or several kinds and buns. YUMMMMMMMMMMMMO! Then we had sweet seasoned baked beans (crockpot); chips and dip, Nacho chips, cookies, candy corn, apple and pumpkin pies, fudge (my hubby's homemade contribution), and "puppy chow" and coffee, bottled water and soda pop. And the minis in their stalls looking on and getting pats and a few treats. Lots of good fellowship.

Had leftovers for supper and I don't know what tonight. Maybe leftover again if H. doesn't mind!


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2013)

Pizza (grocery store "take and bake" kind) and salad, I think...

Later this week, I want to make a meat loaf, which I've done before but not very well... I'm going to make a thread in case someone can help me out with recipes and directions!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 24, 2013)

Last night I made one of my faves. Since the kids are all gone, cause they won't eat it.

I made fried chicken livers with onion, served over rice, yum.

Tonight we are having steak, baked potatoe and brocolli.


----------



## chandab (Oct 24, 2013)

Tonight... Meatballs, mashed potatoes, corn and gravy (gravy is for hubby, I don't like it).


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 25, 2013)

I made a BIG meatloaf last night (with mashed potatoes and fruit). So I am going to cut up the remained into 'square meatballs' tonight and serve with spaghetti.


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2013)

SUPER hungry tonight, and instead of meatloaf (bumped to Sunday!), we're having steak, potatoes, and salad. Only another hour and a half before I can dig in... but who's counting the minutes (me!). HUNGRY


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 26, 2013)

We had our club's Banquet and meeting today. The meal is at noon. The place we held it served a buffet of tossed salad, italian pasta salad, rolls, mixed vegetable medley, mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, noodles, beef gravy, beef tips, and fried chicken and brownies for dessert. So, we weren't too hungry tonight. I made grilled cheese, potato chips and peaches for supper. Not sure about tomorrow night, as usual I didn't put anything out to thaw!


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2013)

I enjoy thinking about food so much. I'm not sure if I wish, or wish I didn't, wake up every day and having one of my first thoughts be "what are we going to eat?" (plus "when can I go back to sleep?"). LOL! Definitely a food addict.

"Today" (AM), I'm going to try this quick quiche thing. When my mom makes it, it is perfect and you add flour or bisquick to the quiche mixture, and it makes a very light crust. It's great when my mom makes it, but the texture is not ever right when I do it (or at least not half as good as the texture of her quick quiche). I am going to see if I can do it better this morning. I've been wanting to share it here, and if I could make it like my Mom does, I would have shared it a couple months ago. It is really good. Probably some baby carrots and bread pudding with it. 

Dinner, I think, will be steak, baked sweet potatoes, and salad. I haven't made that meatloaf that I have been planning yet. Had to freeze the ground beef but it will be up soon.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 27, 2013)

Tonight I ended up pulling out some ground beef and cooking it up and adding cubed potatoes, corn, tomato juice, water, salt, pepper, basil, a little sugar and some chili powder. It came out pretty good. I made baking powder biscuits to go with it.

For tomorrow night I put out a couple pork chops for H. and I will have??? (I'm not a big pork fan). Wednesday is grocery day and I have made a two week menu out this time. So hopefully I will thaw things and keep us eating pretty good LOL!


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2013)

^^^ That sounds good to me!

Tonight, I just am making (a/k/a heating) this store bought "boneless rib shaped": entrée with some baby carrots, green beans, and mashed potatoes. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't ready to eat it right now, though!

That quick quiche thing FINALLY turned out in my oven good enough to pass along, so I will post how I made it tonight or tomorrow, in case anyone else wants to give it a shot. The texture was much better than I'd had before and I used some biscuit / Bisquick mix to make it. It was pretty yummy


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2013)

The rib thing was not very good.

Tonight, it will be ham steak, crock pot mac & cheese, broccoli and applesauce


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 29, 2013)

Made clam chowder last night (Boston style). I thicken mine before adding cream because my guy likes his thick but as a child we ate it unthickened and I like it both ways. It turned out great and I will have some for lunch today



, also sent some in my husbands lunch for him to heat up at work. Tonight.... don't know... maybe hamburgers (one of hubby's favs) or something made with ground beef-maybe grnd beef in mushroom gravy over noodles.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 30, 2013)

does anyone have a recipe for corn chowder?

Last night we had chicken strips, sweet potatoes and peas, tonight we are have chicken pot pie with buisquick as I have two chicken breasts left over from last night.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 30, 2013)

I made the ground beef with gravy/noodles and peas with carrots (both home grown) and we had buns with it. My son and his girlfriend came for supper and she liked it so much she asked how I made it. I had forgotten what it was like to not have a million meals worth of experience and recipes to fall back on.

To make corn chowder I cook some onion (chopped) in olive oil in a dutch oven or stock pot just until its clear. Add cubed potatoes, chopped up cooked bacon or ham, and chicken stock (or water with chicken bovril/oxo) then I add a bit of grated carrot (for colour) some kernel corn (I use frozen but if I could get it I would cut fresh corn from the cob) and cook it until the potatoes are tender. Then I add a can of cream corn. I mix milk with corn starch (or flour but then it must cook longer to cook the flour) and add that, stirring until it is thick and hot. Salt and pepper to taste and serve with buttered buns.

oops, edited to add - I also chop celery up to saute with the onions


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for the recipe, I have never made this before, but just put up lots of corn, so thought I would give it a try. I will have to remember when I go shopping to pick up bacon and carrots as I'm all out. Since I'll be using corn on the cob, do you think that five will be enough, as I put them in the freezer five to a bag, or will I need more? Thanks again.


----------



## Jill (Oct 31, 2013)

Being kind of bad tonight. Steak, baked sweet potatoes, and tossed salad.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 31, 2013)

Riverrose, 5 should be lots I would think if they are average sized cobs. Of course it depends on how many you are feeding/how big a pot you are filling. If you make extra you can freeze it before you ad the milk and thickener. BTW, when I say milk I will sometimes use canned milk or cream but if I use milk it must be at least as much milk as stock (preferably more than) or it won't be very creamy like a good chowder should be. You can adjust corn, potato, etc. amounts based on what you have and what you like , more or less is up to your preference.

Jill, what is so bad about that?



That sounds delicious to me. I will be doing canned soup and sandwiches tonight since we go for lunch on Thursday and I spend the day with my special needs daughter and get home late.


----------



## Jill (Oct 31, 2013)

I just think I've been making us too much red meat lately, but have been craving it like crazy for awhile. We usually eat chicken and fish, but lately I think too much red meat.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 31, 2013)

mmmmm, I like red meat lol. We no longer have any cattle and have to go talk to our neighbours and see if any of them have a dry cow or a steer that they want to sell us. I prefer my red meat grass fed and have heard recently that grass fed may not be hard on our health the way grain fattened is. Seems like a good way to justify my inclination to eat steak often  We raise our own chicken (and next year we will do turkeys again as well) so I eat a lot of that, in soups, stews, stirfrys and also roasted and very occasionally pan fried. I only eat fish once a month or so, don't like most of it, just halibut(very $$) and fresh trout really. I can eat others but don't love them, but I do love sea food. Hmmm, this is making me hungry and wish for something more than soup and sandwiches tonight.


----------



## chandab (Oct 31, 2013)

I like my homegrown, grass-fed beef way better than anything store bought; I hate buying beef at the store now that I've tasted the homegrown stuff. When we eat out, I almost always eat chicken or fish, cause the beef in restaurants is nothing like ours.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 31, 2013)

LOL, yep, I have the same problem when it comes to buying chicken. The roaster/fryers in the grocery stores look anorexic to me and have no flavour at all. The beef is pricey and fatty and somehow the flavour is just off, flat or something. Every now and again we get the idea we don't want to raise our own any more since we have no kids at home but one year with out and we can't wait to do it ourselves. I think a couple of cows may be in our future lol. When we eat out its hamburgers, chinese or pizza, if we want a nice dinner we go for sea food (which is still not what it could be - its far better at the coast and fresher- but at least we can't do it better ourselves)


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2013)

Tonight here, I think it's going to be smoked turkey, mashed potatoes w/ gravy, peas & carrots...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 1, 2013)

shhh, don't tell my husband you an get smoked turkey. LOL He loves smoked meats and next thing he will want to try smoking one of our chickens. He would have already done it if he had thought of it I'm sure. LOL.

Last night was egg salad with ham sandwiches, no soup. Tonight... not sure yet probably fish with rice and green beans. I had trouble getting anyone to eat green beans until I started sauteing them in olive oil/butter (can't use the butter right off or it will scorch before the beans are ready) with plenty of garlic and then finishing them by pouring some soy sauce on them and steaming them until they are tender. Now beans are a family favourite.


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't have any idea if this smoked turkey will taste good yet! It just sounded good when I saw it on our favorite store's weekly flyer



I'll report back in with the results. What I've got is a package of smoked turkey legs, and a package of boneless smoked turkey breast with sun dried tomatoes. Not sure which it is for tonight... I'll probably let Harvey choose it since it's just a matter of heating it, and I've already picked the sides.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, please do let me know.



If you enjoy it I will (what can I say I like him to have things he enjoys  ) tell him about it and see if he wants to give it a try. A whole bird will take a while but its only one if we don't like it and since it won't be quick it will be a special treat to make if he does.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 2, 2013)

I made lasagna for a 13 X 9 inch pan and put it into two metal loaf pans. Froze one and baked the other for H. or H. and my son if he comes by. I have been having bits of trouble off and on for the last number of days with my IBS; so am not eating much or right. I just ate a little carton of yogurt (probiotics), but it is already making my insides gurgle and feel off. Sigh!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2013)

The smoked turkey legs were REALLY good, but kind of a PITA because I didn't want the skin on mine and wanted to eat it with a fork... so de-skinned and deboned them after warming them. Probably should have done that the other way around. Will eat them again and even though three of us ate from the two legs, there's a lot left over and will be using the bones towards making stock / water / rice to go into the homemade wet dog food. (will take the bones out, but use them to add flavor as it boils).


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2013)

Performancemini said:


> I made lasagna for a 13 X 9 inch pan and put it into two metal loaf pans. Froze one and baked the other for H. or H. and my son if he comes by. I have been having bits of trouble off and on for the last number of days with my IBS; so am not eating much or right. I just ate a little carton of yogurt (probiotics), but it is already making my insides gurgle and feel off. Sigh!


Lasgana sounds so good to me right now. Have you tried those pill form probiotics, or Bromelain (sp?). It comes from fresh, not canned, pineapple and it really does aid in digestion for me. I also like that Kifer (another sp?!) yogurt type drink which has a lot of additional probiotics in it compared to yogurt ACCORDING to the label -- so who knows. I just know when I have it on hand, I want to drink too much of it because it tastes really good to me



I have trouble digesting much meat I think, and when I'm on business trips, it's always a lot easier, but I also end up eating a lot of fresh pineapple at those things since they always have it around. When I put it together with why I felt better despite otherwise kinda eating bad on those trips, I looked into pineapple, and found out that it is good for digestion and that you can buy capsules with the Bromelain enzyme in it, which is apparently the reason it helps.


----------



## crookedhalo09 (Nov 3, 2013)

My sister is coming to stay the night tonight, and my husband will be at work, so we'll probably just order in some pizza or something.


----------



## chandab (Nov 3, 2013)

Left-overs, I made Rigatoni the other night, and we'll eat that again tonight. Last night we had bacon cheeseburgers.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 3, 2013)

Jill: I think I can do pineapple ok, so maybe I try a bit of that more often. Never tried the Kefir. I can't use any yogurt that isn't skim milk type as I can't digest most dairy with the IBS. I usually use a powdered Probiotic I purchase from USANA. It is a very good product. I know papaya is supposed to be good for digestion too. I bought one once, but I think it was over ripe, it smelled bad inside. I know poultry and fish are the best for me over beef and pork, but I can eat the others when things are going well.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 4, 2013)

Dinner tonight for us is my next to the last jar of homemade sauerkraut with some weenies cooked in it, along with some mashed potatoes and corn. My grand mom always served it that way so I always have as well. We love it and have it maybe twice a year.


----------



## romewhip (Nov 4, 2013)

I got fancy last night- made Madras Curry Chicken for the first time in years. I'd be fine with it being spicier, but I'd forgotten how tasty it is.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I am going back to the beginning of the thread and note all the meal ideas we would eat and copy any recipes too! There are so many yummy things on here!

Tonight I made the guys thick cut pork loin chops baked in the oven with a dijon style sauce brushed over them. I had salmon. We had one of those microwave steamer packages of wild rice with broccoli and julienne carrots. Tomorrow night is another new recipe: Slocooker Cheese Tortellini Soup. We will see how that one comes out.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 6, 2013)

Interesting to see the variety of every day foods people make for dinner.




Its easy to think that the old standbys for one person are the same for the next.

I made chicken soup last night from one of our home grown roosters. I started the chicken boiling in the morning and once it was done let it cool and pulled all the meat from the bones. I set the breast meat aside for chicken salad sandwiches for tomorrow and then chopped the rest up. Added it back into the stock along with home grown carrots, peas, onion and store bought celery. Topped up the pot with water added a bit of liquid bovril (oxo) in both chicken and, for better/deeper flavour, beef, some poultry seasoning and pepper and when it was all cooked added some fine egg noodles. It is one of those meals that my guy loves and it seems to be even better because so much of it is home grown.


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2013)

I love hearing all the different things people fix for dinner, too!

Tonight, I'm doing one of those quick (makes it's own light crust) quiches with sausage, caramelized onions, and cheddar cheese, with baby carrots, maybe some "tater tots", and a cherry dump cake for dessert. I'm super hungry right about now


----------



## chandab (Nov 7, 2013)

I have some left-over chicken, so I think Bisquick Easy Chicken Pot pie is in order for supper.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 7, 2013)

I love tater tots! (though they might not be the best for IBS) My H. doesn't like them though. Not sure why not, they are like shaped hash browns kind of LOL! (and he likes hash browns). The slocooker cheese tortellini soup was pretty good; but we decided we would like it better with beef tortellini probably.

I put out some chicken tenderloin strips for supper. I think I will brown and chop them. Use a micro steamer bag of red baby potatoes and green beans I have in the freezer and toss it all together.

Tomorrow night is slocooker Waldorf Astoria stew (I think). If I have time to get it on. We are trailering two of the minis to the vets' clinic at 8 am for dental work (warmer there). Our old gelding looks to have an abcess/sinus problem.


----------



## Tab (Nov 7, 2013)

This time of year is good for a basic potato soup. Just prepare the potatoes like you would for mashed potatoes, peeling is optional. Onion cooked in butter, boil potatoes in swanson chicken broth, salt and pepper to taste, also add some real bacon bits and mozzarella cheese before you serve. Delicious and very hard to screw up! Carrots are optional, as well.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 7, 2013)

Performancemini said:


> I put out some chicken tenderloin strips for supper. I think I will brown and chop them. Use a micro steamer bag of red baby potatoes and green beans I have in the freezer and toss it all together.


Okay, I have to ask. What the heck is chicken tenderloin? I know what tenderloin is on a cow but I have butchered a lot of chickens and the only spot even remotely similar to tenderloin would give you a small silver dollar sized piece of meat not a strip. I have been seeing ads referring to chicken tenderloin and I am confused. Is this just a name someone stuck on chicken strips for marketing purposes or am I less informed than I think?


----------



## chandab (Nov 7, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Okay, I have to ask. What the heck is chicken tenderloin? I know what tenderloin is on a cow but I have butchered a lot of chickens and the only spot even remotely similar to tenderloin would give you a small silver dollar sized piece of meat not a strip. I have been seeing ads referring to chicken tenderloin and I am confused. Is this just a name someone stuck on chicken strips for marketing purposes or am I less informed than I think?


I might be wrong, but what I've seen labeled as chicken tenderloin, just looks like breasts cut into long strips.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2013)

Tonight we are having pork tenderloin (bbq seasoning) from the crock pot, apple sauce, mixed veggies, and some kind of starchy or stuffing type of side.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 8, 2013)

Yep. The store just labels strips of chicken breast (boneless, skinless) as 'chicken tenderloins'. Makes a faster 'stir fry' I guess. Bet they charge more. I never computed it though!

Wish Hubby would get back home! That Waldorf Astoria Stew smells WONDERFUL!!!! And I made corn muffins to go with. I could eat without him, but.......

Potato soup sounds good. H. likes that alot.


----------



## chandab (Nov 8, 2013)

Boring supper here, just frozen pizza, our usual Friday supper (unless we happen to go out).


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 8, 2013)

I asked H. about using our gift card to Olive Garden tomorrow night. Saturdays are so busy there though. Plus, not sure when H. will get home. He's working. We'll see.


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2013)

Everything sounds good including frozen pizza!

I always call my husband H for short, but I am thinking of it as H for Harvey vs husband, but he is both





Not sure what's up for tonight yet, but the pork was pretty good yesterday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 9, 2013)

I made chili in the slow cooker last night. Not sure what I'm making tonight, getting lazy. Hubby brought home shrimp fried rice Thursday night it was a wonderful treat and no dishes.


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2013)

Crustless quiche with sausage, onion, green pepper, and cheddar. Sides are carrots and broccoli.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've got corn chowder simmering on the stove now, going to serve it with corn bread. Looking forward to dinner tonight.

Last night we had bbq'd chicken legs with roasted green breans, onions, patatoes, butter & garlic & cheddar cheese.


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2013)

Smoked turkey breast, stuffing, gravy, green beans, carrots and corn


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 10, 2013)

RiverRose, that sounds so good! Both my husband and I decided we were just too tired to go anywhere last night; so I grabbed a container of frozen leftover spaghetti sauce from the freezer and reheated it and put it over angel hair pasta and buttered up some bread. That was supper. (H. had ice cream with hot fudge sauce for dessert).

Tonight I am planning rib eye steaks with mashed potatoes and green beans. We are going to the movies with a gift card in a few minutes. (so H. will load up on popcorn there LOL!).


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2013)

Bad again tonight... Steak, sweet potato, broccoli, corn. I'm enthusiastic the last few months because I can share what we make with a friend of ours. Our dogs act like they hit the lottery if they hear a can pop open!!! Our friend is a late onset type 2 diabetes person, who is very physically active and underweight. Her blood sugar numbers have come way into line, and her endocrinologist can't get over it. I think for her, she's so busy, it's more that she has "ready to eat" food on hand when she's hungry, vs. what she's really eating almost. She's for sure not the typical case, but I think a lot of times, she would come into her house after her "real" job and after feeding and working horses, and just not feel like making something. It's feeling good to have another person to share the food we make with for sure! And she went from a very scary A1C reading, to normal, just with the not all that low carb food I've sent over. I know this is off topic, but I am feeling blessed that a friendship has been renewed, and that there's a way I can help out


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2013)

Tonight it's going to be lemon & garlic pork loin with onions from the crock pot, stuffing, broccoli, and probably carrots. I'm so not good at coming up with new side dishes!


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 12, 2013)

Tried a new jar sauce last night. Didn't care a lot for it. For Tonight I am supposed to make chicken soup in the cockpot. I need to get it going. Plan on making a dessert. I just don't feel much like cooking right now. I have plenty of time, just no motivation except that I might not feel like cooking tonight. So it would be nice if it's ready.

I think it is because my 'bum' ankle is acting up. We were making slow progress forward. Most of the foot and ankle seem pretty good. But that achilles tendon area and around the bottom of the outside ankle bone seem to have 'given in' over the weekend. My PT wants me to go see the ortho Dr. so off I go today. Haven't had an MRI on it. I think that's what he's thinking now. Fine, but I hope I don't end up with surgery! (I don't want the pain meds. - I don't always react well to stuff - hate meds!!!).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 12, 2013)

We had a ham, Caesar salad and buns Sunday night and saved the juice from the ham and the bone. Tonight it will be ham soup as per my husbands request. I haven't made ham soup before but we really love soups and I can think of lots of ingredients that will make it yummy. I'm not sure yet if I'll make it like a chowder or use tomatoes and make it more of a simple stew. With it we will use up the last of our buns and then its black cherry icecream for desert if we decide we want any.


----------



## chandab (Nov 12, 2013)

meatballs, scalloped potatoes and green beans for tonight; might be an odd combination, but I wanted something simple (the meatballs are left-over and the potatoes are out of a box).


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 13, 2013)

Here I am typing after midnight. Yum, you all have made me hungry. Sounds good. I think I may do meatballs, mashed potatoes with gravy and a veggie tonight and thaw some spareribs to crockpot for Thursday night so far. Friday needs to be grocery day badly; but it will be interesting. Went to my Dr.'s appt. and he put me in a boot-non weight bearing for now until we get an MRI done and see what's what (figures). The non weight bearing sucks. My breast hurts where the crutch rubs when I move and I think the muscles there might be a bit bruised and/or strained from hauling myself around. Still hoping I don't need surgery on it. Bahhh!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 13, 2013)

Performancemini said:


> Here I am typing after midnight. Yum, you all have made me hungry. Sounds good. I think I may do meatballs, mashed potatoes with gravy and a veggie tonight and thaw some spareribs to crockpot for Thursday night so far. Friday needs to be grocery day badly; but it will be interesting. Went to my Dr.'s appt. and he put me in a boot-non weight bearing for now until we get an MRI done and see what's what (figures). The non weight bearing sucks. My breast hurts where the crutch rubs when I move and I think the muscles there might be a bit bruised and/or strained from hauling myself around. Still hoping I don't need surgery on it. Bahhh!!!


Sounds like your crutches might not be adjusted right for you. I needed crutches when in college, in 24 hours I was bruised from armpit down and same area on my arm on both sides; all because they gave me too short of crutches (I'm 5'10", the crutches they gave me couldn't go any taller). I dumped the crutches and hobbled with out, but weight bearing wasn't a huge issue for my problem.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 13, 2013)

Chandab: Thanks, I will have them check them when I go back in (couple days I think) and have them check how I am using them too. (kind of got off the thread with this, sorry.).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are struggling Performancemini. It sucks when our body slows us down, I am very impatient with anything that gets in the way of my life.

Made the soup last night so it was very much like minestrone (at least in my mind lol) ham, tomatoes, green and brown beans, onions, celery, carrots and pasta shells with Italian seasoning and garlic. Very filling. Tonight it will probably be left overs but I might make some pork side ribs (with rice and a green salad) if I get home early enough.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 14, 2013)

THAT sounds good! I love soup when it's cold (with bread or toast to dip in it).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 14, 2013)

Cold? I can't say I am a fan of cold soup



unless its vichyssoise (pureed potato leek soup) I haven't tried gazpacho (cold tomato - sorta) but either way I doubt I could talk my husband into eating soup cold even if it was meant to be served that way lol. We are traditionalists I guess.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 15, 2013)

Last night we had chicken wings cooked in olive oil, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob.

Tonight it is going to be pork chops, rice and black eyed peas.

I haven't made up my mind about Saturday night, but on Racheal Rae she is making mashed potatoes with blue cheese and ranch dressing, looks good.


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't know what I'm making for supper tonight, but I have a bit of browned hamburger in the fridge and also a pack of thawed hamburger, so probably something with hamburger. I don't know about hubby, but I've really been enjoying the homemade meatballs when I make them, so I've made them quite a bit lately. Took a few from the last batch to my mom the other day, and she thoroughly enjoyed them; she had been buying the frozen meatballs and thought they were good, til she tried homemade from homegrown beef.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 15, 2013)

There is really no comparison is there.



chandab said:


> she had been buying the frozen meatballs and thought they were good, til she tried homemade from homegrown beef.


There is really no comparison is there? First, the homegrown beef is so much tastier than what comes from feed those huge factory farm style feed lots and then anything homemade has so much more flavour and often a nicer texture too than what is pre-made. The bonus is you know what you are eating and its likely to be cleaner and not make you sick.

I have done very little cooking this week. My husband has been working 12 hour days and has been so tired when he gets home he just wants a sandwhich or something reheated. Maybe tonight I'll make a full meal. Perhaps I'll try my hand a home made pizza if I can find a recipe for the crust some where.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 15, 2013)

Reignmaker; don't know if you were pulling my leg or if it was the way I worded my sentance. I meant I loved soup when it's cold OUT. Never had cold soup either. Doesn't sound real appetizing. Maybe one of those cold fruit soups; though they sound more like a dessert.

We are all out of grass fed beef. Our friend raises his own small herd of Hereford or Hereford cross steers each year. We had a quarter early on (obviously not enough, should have went half, but it was spoken for). Then he had a small heifer that he decided was going to be too small for breeding, so he had her butchered. We got half of her. She wasn't that great. I think the bigger steers must have banged her around too much LOL! She was kind of tougher and the flavor wasn't as good. The first one was GREAT! I told my husband to put dibs on a half for next time!

I think we are having take-out pizza tonight. Need to shop. Have to have hubby go with to push the cart. Don't care for that "moonboot" they gave me to wear since I am not suppose to walk in it as yet. Actually, THAT thing makes my achilles tendon hurt. The ankle support and shoe didn't. It just ached and my outside ankle was getting too sore. Had my MRI yesterday. I get the results Monday. Appreciate any prayers that I don't need surgery.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh... LMAO, Performancemini, yes, I misunderstood you



I thought you were talking about the temperature of the soup. But yes, we really enjoy soups, stews and chowders when the weather is cool and like you we like to have something to dip in it. We like to entertain by having what we call 'soup night' where we make 2 or 3 varieties and invite friends and family, my husband likes my soups so much he keeps trying to talk me into offering soup days at work and charging the guys a fee for a bowl of soup and a bun. I am actually considering trying it.

I'll sure keep you in my thoughts, hope you don't need surgery and the problem can be cleared up with some meds and a little physio or just resting the foot.


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, I'm not feeling hungry tonight, so not sure I'm making anything really. But I have plans for tomorrow





... Going to make this huge ham "steak" (1 inch or so and big around), some crock pot mac & cheese, broccoli and baby carrots. Will probably make it more as a lunch and send our friend a plate that she can heat for lunch or dinner.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 15, 2013)

Performance mini, I hope you don't need surgery, but if you do please let us know so we can support you. I've been in one of those awful boots, they rubbed something awful. Funny, I had the area one show and had to wear that thing. First was a ten hour drive to NY, then I had to let my daughter show in most of my classes, couldn't trot to save my soul, then bath horses after classes with the baggies on was terrable. Oh well.

On Racheal Rae today she fixed some mashed potatoes that sound so tasty I'll share, cause I think I'm gonna make then tomorrow. Of course you need mashed potatoes but then she added blue cheese, ranch dressing in the package, chopped shallots and chives, salt and pepper, sounds yummy.


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I have done very little cooking this week. My husband has been working 12 hour days and has been so tired when he gets home he just wants a sandwhich or something reheated. Maybe tonight I'll make a full meal. Perhaps I'll try my hand a home made pizza if I can find a recipe for the crust some where.


Don't know if you have a bread machine, but I do (Wedding gift), and it has a recipe for pizza crust that we really like, its supposed to make 3 medium pizzas, but I make one big, thick crust pizza. [i have a huge pizza pan, my dad got it at his favorite take-N-bake shop well over 20 years ago.]


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm jealous of the pan, I only have a small one that came with a set of cookie sheets and muffin tins. I did have a bread machine but I gave it to my son and his girl friend because I never used it. I am happy to make bread from scratch and prefer the texture. I'm thinking I should look on line for a recipe.


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2013)

My MIL just uses cookie sheets to make pizza. I can certainly copy the bread machine recipe for you (although, it'll be too late for tonight), I wouldn't know if anything needs to change to do it by hand.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 16, 2013)

I ended up making the ribs and rice I'd planned earlier in the week. I would love to see the crust recipe if you feel like typing it out. Do you bake it then fill it or fill it raw and then bake it? It seems like preheating the pan may help keep the crust from being raw in the middle when the filling is done. I haven't ever made a 'from scratch' pizza but I am determined to learn because I really like pizza but don't care for the frozen ones at all.


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2013)

The directions don't say to pre-cook the crust, but I throw it in the oven for 5 minutes to start baking, then pull it out and top it. I might just scan the recipe and do it that way, but it won't be til after morning chores.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 16, 2013)

I am trying a crockpot recipe by Emeril. It's called Pot Roast Dianne. It's the "sauce" that makes it different. It calls for cooking on High for 7 hours. Hmmm, sounds like a long time on High. I am going to go to the Library in a bit, so I think I will put in on Low while I am gone. Husband will be late, as usual, for supper; so it still has plenty of time to cook. There will definitely be leftovers as I went a bit overboard on the size of the chuck roast for just 2. Maybe I will slice it for hot sandwiches for tomorrow's lunch. It's supposed to be windy and rainy tomorrow; maybe even some damaging winds (what else is new in the Midwest).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 16, 2013)

No rush, Chanda.




Whenever you get the time/inclination. Good to know about the pre baking, 5 minutes +- seems like a workable time. Just enough time to get the topping sliced and ready.


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2013)

I decided to make homemade pizza tonight, so scanned the recipe while I had the booklet out.

This is for a bread machine, so I don't know what adjustments in the steps might need to be made to make it by hand; but I think the only thing the machine does is mix the dough for this recipe, so shouldn't be too bad. And, I just use regular flour; works just fine for pizza crust (at least it has for me).

Recipe says 15-20 minutes to cook the pizza, I usually bake the crust for 5 minutes, then add the toppings and then bake at least 15 minutes.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks, it shouldn't be too much trouble to switch that recipe to hand made instead of machine. The machine really only does the mixing and kneading as you say.



Now all I have to do is assemble the toppings I want to use. I want to give it a try this coming week, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2013)

Last night my dough was a little stickier than usual, so I had a hard time pressing it out onto the pan (I don't have a rolling pin), but it still baked up really well and the pizza was very good. We raise beef, so our usual topping is hamburger; making our pizza just sauce, hamburger and cheese; its about all hubby likes on his pizza (well, any kind of meat), sometimes I'll add mushrooms and/or black olives to half for myself.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 17, 2013)

I like mushrooms, olives,green peppers, onions, shrimp, salami or pepperoni,ham, and of course cheese. I like a lot of different toppings and flavours when I can. I will have to go to the store an get some of the stuff since I don't have it in my fridge (canned shrimp for instance) I'd really like to try it tonight but it is snowing like mad here and I don't know if I'm going to be going anywhere in this.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2013)

AS usual, this thread is making me feel super hungry for dinner even though it's early morning! Tonight, I think we're having spaghetti with jarred sauce but I'm adding onions, green peppers, mushrooms, garlic, and turkey sausage to it, and a tossed salad.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 18, 2013)

That sounds really good Jill. I don't know what I'm making tonight. It depends on if I am eating alone I guess. My husbands bosses (the big brass from head office) are in town today to discuss his new position, wages and responsibilities and talk to the crew here so they might want him to go out for dinner if they stay the night. If I'm alone it will be left overs or a sandwich (I'll pretend I'm eating your yummy spaghetti and salad






)


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2013)

Tacos.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 18, 2013)

Turkey chili and cornbread tonight. Tomorrow night chicken and "Stovetop" stuffing.

Update on the ankle/foot. Had the MRI Thursday. Went today for the results. Well, I am one of the great mysteries I guess. They don't know why I am not healing fast enough (this originally happened back in mid July; though I didn't go to them until about 8 weeks ago. Was elsewhere) so they are sending me to their ankle/foot specialists there (thought that was who I WAS seeing---oh well). Anyway-no breaks, no tears. Though the report says something about scarring on one (or two) ligaments. What he basically says is most of my foot/ankle is one big collection of bone bruises, which must include some of the ligaments too, along with the achilles tendon area. No seperation of the achilles tendon. So-on crutches, off foot until further notice. OK. But our Health Savings Account is sure being sucked dry! (Physical Therapists must get paid more per hour than Dr.s!!!).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 19, 2013)

Well that sounds like really good news Performancemini, it sounds as tho there is no permanent damage and it is just mostly a matter of giving it enough time to heal. Hope the new specialist can give you some definitive answers that allow you to be done with doctor's visits and just heal and get on with your life.

Supper last night was perogis, fried in bacon and onions and topped with cheese. I wasn't very hungry so I only ate 3 and then had an orange, and when he finally got home at 8pm neither was my husband so he took leftovers in his lunch today. You'd think we might have been since he was given a raise yesterday (well it was confirmed) and good news makes us want to celebrate



Of course the raise came with a new job and more work but its what he wanted to do so he's happy about it. It was a good day all round really, my son is being offered an apprenticeship and the company will put him thro whatever courses he wants to take. That is better than a raise any day and will be worth far more to him in years to come.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 19, 2013)

tonight for us is Spaghetti with garlic bread and a salad!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 19, 2013)

I like that, I may just do that too. I have some home made sauce from my tomatoes this past summer and home grown garlic that turned out really nice. Add some mushrooms and make meatballs and we have a meal.


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2013)

We just had spaghetti the other night; but I'm thinking of meatballs and mac&cheese, if the hamburger is thawed enough to make meatballs, if not, I'll just make hamburgers.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2013)

Store bought ribs, mashed potatoes, carrots (am I not addicted?), and green beans


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 20, 2013)

The spaghetti and meat balls was a big YES from my husband.



Tonight it will be something with chicken. I'm leaning towards cutting some breasts into chunks and marinating them, then making kabobs and rice. I have whole fresh mushrooms in the fridge and sweet red peppers to make them and I can serve them with the left over rice in the fridge.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 20, 2013)

I am doing the spaghetti and meatballs tomorrow night and an apple cobbler. Tonight is to be potato soup.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 20, 2013)

oh I absolutely love potatoe soup. I make it like a chowder with bacon and celery and cream/milk. My husband likes it if I thicken it (I usually use some corn starch) Potato soup is the base for vegetable chowder and clam chowder too. Darn it Pfrmncmini now you've go me wanting soup for supper tonight. LOL, maybe I'll safe that for Friday night supper and use the chicken breasts I have already thawed.

I love the fact that this thread gives me inspiration, the worst part of cooking every night is trying to decide what to make. You all give me some of the best ideas.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2013)

I think I like potato ANYTHING. It would be hard to do something to a potato that I wouldn't like


----------



## romewhip (Nov 20, 2013)

I never met a potato I didn't like....

Baked Potato Soup

A bunch of potatoes- depends on how many you're feeding, big batch or small batch. For a small batch I'd use half a dozen medium-to-large size potatoes.

Quart of chicken stock

Tub of sour cream (not the little one)

Shredded cheddar cheese

diced chives

bacon bits (homemade- crisp bacon and chop into little bits)

Bake potatoes in the oven just like making regular baked potatoes. I wrap mine in foil, but that's not necessary.

When baked let cool slightly, and peel into a large soup pot. The skins will mostly just slip off.

Mash coarsely with a wooden spoon or fork, and add chicken stock just to make a thick soup, but enough not to be a stew.

Heat completely, and add salt and pepper to taste. When hot add tub of sour cream and stir in. You can also add half n half, if desired.

Serve hot with cheese, chives, and bacon bits on top or on the side.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, that's why I think I keep coming back on to this thread too-for the inspiration! Unfortunately for me, with the IBS, I can't make my potato soup with milk. I use chicken broth and rice milk (gives it the 'white' color). Sometimes when I am lazy, I cheat and don't bake the potatoes and do a few more substitutions. Here's the recipe:

Best Baked Potato Soup (IBS friendly)

2-3 Medium Potatoes

2 T. dairy-free (I still use butter or marg.) margarine

1/2 c. diced onion

2 T. flour

4 c. chicken broth

2 c. water

1/4 c. cornstarch

1 c. instant mashed potato flakes

1/2 t. salt

1/2 t. pepper

1/4 t. basil

1/8 t. thyme

1 c. rice milk (you could use regular milk, skim, etc.)

Wash and microwave the potatoes (or bake at 400 til done). Cool while preparing the rest. Melt margarine, saute onions until golden brown. Add flour to make a roux. Add broth, water, cornstarch, instant potato flakes, and seasonings. Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes.

Peel skin from potatoes and dice. Add potatoes and milk to soup. Bring back to boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes or until thick.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 21, 2013)

I stood at the sink on the good leg and did a Humungous pile of dishes. My leg and foot got so tired I didn't feel like trying to manage the crutches, etc. to do the potato soup. So we really treated ourselves and had pizza DELIVERED!!! Still plan on the spaghetti and meatballs and apple cobbler tonight though.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2013)

Tonight, and probably as leftovers tomorrow night ("lunch" is a family Thanksgiving thing at my sister's house), we are having:


Beer Crock Pot Chicken (never made it before but it's simple and my mom says it's really good... it's just boneless skinless chicken breasts, beer, and seasoning. I'm adding some minced onion along with salt, garlic powder, pepper, and oregano (recipe calls for all but the onion))
Prince Edward Veggie Mix (green beans, wax beans, carrots)
Corn
Stuffing
Small tossed salads
Fresh baked chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 22, 2013)

Jill, I see you enjoy beans



In our house serving green beans (or yellow or purple if I grew them that colour) left a very limited number of eaters happy. My son and I like them but my son only likes them cold from the can (I know- weird but what can you do  ) Then I started sauteing them with garlic (in either margarine/butter mix or bacon fat- which is the favourite) and when they were ready adding a small amount of soy sauce to them. Now I have trouble making enough to cover just my husband and I. I've done this with canned beans and fresh beans (they take longer to cook lol) and would like to try it with frozen but haven't yet. Anyway, just a variation I thought I'd pass along.

Our newest favourite vegie is brussels sprouts(up to now I was the only one willing to eat brussels sprouts) sauteed in bacon fat then sprinkled with crumbled bacon.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 23, 2013)

Ended up making pasta with meat sauce the other night and skipped the apple cobbler. Last night made hamburgers, baked beans and cranberry sauce and made the apple cobbler. I have the crockpot going today with BBQ chicken legs/thighs in it. I think I will do mashed potatoes and corn to go with it. Tomorrow night is supposed to be Minestrone soup with beef tortellini in it. Probably some bakery rolls to go with it.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2013)

For tonight, I think it's going to be steak, scalloped potatoes, a low carb side, and tossed salad.


----------



## chandab (Nov 24, 2013)

Beef and noodles, I think; cooked a roast the other night, so lots of roast beef to work with. Roast beef sandwiches for lunch today.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 25, 2013)

We're in the middle of a cold snap, so Sat. I made slow cooker chili, then last night we had round steak, baked potatoes, corn on the cob and broccoli. Tonight I serving home made veggie beef soup since I have left over steak. I'm making it in the slow cooker. I cut the steak into squares add a cup of beef broth, puree a can of tomatoes, add salt and pepper and simmer most of the day. Before I go out to feed horses their dinner I add mixed veggies, either frozen or canned, easy peezy.

I have to take a horse pill size tablet once a week for my osteoporosis, so I need to take it with a large meal, preferably in the morning with a full glass of water, so we have decided to have a big breakfast on Sunday mornings. Since it was cold out I made sauage and gravy served on grands buscuits yesterday and scrambled eggs, had to mention it cause it was so yummy. Not for anyone on a diet.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 25, 2013)

The beef torellini soup was good. Tonight I am reheating a loaf pan of lasagna I froze. I am afraid it might be a bit watery. We'll see. I might have something else. I am having a bit of IBS again. Tomorrow night I planned on tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches. I am not sure my husband will like the tomato soup; so I may throw some pasta shells in it. I haven't had tomato soup and grilled cheese for eons. I used to like to dip the sandwich in the soup.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh yummy and the memories, as a catholic, we seemed to have tomatoe soup and grilled cheese alot on Fridays, sometimes, tuna. Brings back memories for me.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 25, 2013)

Grilled cheese and tomato soup is our classic cold fall day lunch here. And yes, dipping the sandwich in the soup is a must



I'm either making home made cream of mushroom soup or potato soup tonight. I'd like to make cheese biscuits to go with but my husband has decided he needs to reduce his bread intake and I feel that would be sabotaging his efforts.


----------



## romewhip (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh man I'm hungry now! I had knee surgery on Thursday, and have been eating frozen meals or can soup. I'm already tired of them! I'll do a little turkey dinner on Thanksgiving, can't wait.


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2013)

For tonight, it's the same as last night (maybe I didn't post -- but it isn't all that creative!). Spaghetti with turkey sausage to which I added some jarred sauce, onions, green peppers, etc. Salad, and some cheese bread that I need to "skip".

Tomorrow is probably worse but I can hardly wait. It's like KID FOOD. Battered fish, boxed mac & cheese (the "good kind" (with the semi liquid cheese packet) sauce), apple sauce, and probably green beans. Sorry if I'm flaunting my kitchen expertise, and all of the food is store brand. Yet, I'll be thinking of it all night, because that's just what I do.

I I do have ideas for Thursday and Friday (more traditional menu items, and we had my family's celebration this past weekend). SO, the dinner for tonight and tomorrow won't be the same as a nything we'll be eating, which is good! I send food to a friend most days, and the day after Thanksgiving to some other friends. Thursday will be some smoked turkey and lower carb sides. Friday will be ham and maube some higher carb things.


----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2013)

Cheap, store bought chicken and turkey pot pies. We moved cows home from fall pasture today, and I didn't remember to thaw anything out ahead (and don't feel like cooking anyway).


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2013)

Pot pie always sounds good to me, Chanda!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 27, 2013)

Jill said:


> Pot pie always sounds good to me, Chanda!!!


Well these were just the cheap Swanson's pot pies that are like 80 cents. The Bisquick easy pot pie is much better, but requires having something to put in it.


----------



## romewhip (Nov 27, 2013)

What's everyone making for Thanksgiving?

I'm doing a much smaller dinner than usual, since I'm still recovering and will have just one friend over.

Roast turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, gravy, peas n mushrooms, maybe Brussels sprouts in my famous wine and cheese sauce, maybe homemade rolls, and an apple pie.

All from scratch- meaning I'm nuts! At least I can do a lot of the prep sitting down.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmmm. Sitting down. Do you have a 'hitch in your giddy-up' too Romewhip? I have been posting on here about my bum ankle. So my hubby did a lot of leg work for me last night and today too. (Digging out bowls, putting things in the oven and out, cleaning up, etc.). For those who asked to be kept up on my saga: I went to the new ankle specialist yesterday. She said that the MRI was clearing showing inflammation around many of the small bones in the ankle top of the foot area with contusions still in some of the bones. All of which should have healed by now. Also she said the swelling (which I guess is from the inflammation) and the color of my foot is not great either (circulations OK I guess). SO what she is diagnosing I guess is Chronic Pain Syndrome; my body not realizing that it is not still injured like it was and it is continuing the fight. She put me in a CAST, non-weight bearing, keep the crutches for 2 weeks (guess that could be worse) and on prednisone for 6 days (6 tabs, 5, 4, 3, etc.). Then we take it off and see--- no change and I guess I get to see a pain managment Dr. next! Shuewww~ anybody been there, done that?

As for today's family dinner. (at my sister's) We had turkey, ham, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, home canned green and yellow beans, salad, guachamole/tomato salad, rolls, cornbread, strawberry bavarian, pumpkin and apple pie and brownies. If you couldn't find something you liked-well-go hungry, right! My sister figured the meat right on because there were barely any leftovers. So we left them to her as it was at her house and she bought the meat. My husband and I are going to have some beef tortellini in spaghetti sauce, cornbread and pumpkin pie for supper. In fact, I better go out and throw it together! Hope ya' all had a super nice day however you celebrated it!


----------



## chandab (Nov 28, 2013)

We had pretty much the usual Thanksgiving day fair for noon dinner, and we are still so stuffed, that I didn't make supper. I ate some of the fruit salad I missed at noon and that's about it. and, I'm still full; although, I still want something to eat, I just don't know what.


----------



## romewhip (Nov 29, 2013)

I do have a hitch in my gitalong, I had knee surgery a week ago to repair some damage I'd done. I didn't get to the Brussels sprouts or rolls, but made everything else and ate my dinner with my knee on ice. Too much food to be hungry for supper, so we'll have it for dinner again today.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 29, 2013)

Husband took me 'crutchin' for groceries this afternoon and we got a sirloin steak and baker potatoes for supper tonight and what ever veggie I pull out of the freezer (close my eyes and grab!). Of course, there's some pumpkin pie still left and he bought a can of whip cream at the store. I am probably going to cheat and have a sliver.

Shopping with husband is interesting as he adds things not on the list to the cart (that aren't for his lunches at work). And I was trying to save dollars of course with Christmas coming up and the medical bills. I had to have him put back Chinet plates (for the kids at Christmas-no, I have plates already!), paper bathroom cups (I get those at the dollar store, a lot cheaper), CAT FOOD!!!!!???? We DON'T have a cat! We do? A barn cat? When? Hmmm, as soon as you keep feeding it so it stays around?! Okay-he likes cats. Fine, don't put the cat food back on the shelf! It was fun!


----------



## chandab (Nov 29, 2013)

We're having frozen pizza, Albertson's store brand of rising crust, three meat I think.

And, yes, always interesting when hubby helps with grocery shopping. Gotta love a hubby with a soft spot for kitties.


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2013)

Had and loved them!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 1, 2013)

Took our gift cards from Chili's (from LAST Christmas!) and went out to eat tonight. I had the Turkey on Texas toast with the provolone and tomato and mayo. The fries are good. Seasoned just enough that I can eat them without it bothering me. Husband had the "Big Bites Burger" with the fries and onion strings. Yumm~ he had dessert at home later, a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 1, 2013)

Used the leftover sirloin tonight to make vegetable beef soup with. I had oyster crackers with it and some potato chips (???). Husband had bread and butter and ice cream. We went to the movies today and saw Disney's "Frozen"-cute.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys, I tried to post last night but my stupid dial up, AOL, kept cutting me off. I'll try now and hope for the best. We didn't cook on thanksgiving, we went to my youngest daughters house. We had all the usual, and very good conversation. Hubby pulled a muscle in his back on Wed. putting wood into the woodstove before work and came home from work early, one less to help with farm chores. Farm help went to his sisters for the day, and slept in on Fri. morning, too much partying. No holiday for me. So I did cook turky breasts, stuffing, potatos, candied sweet potatoes and gravy on Fri. Then yesterday I boiled the carcass and also made turkey salad, I'm using the stock from the carcass to make turkey and dumplings with potatoes and white beans.

For the white bean recipe, I soak half a bag overnight. Then in a skillet I fry three strips of bacon, add one chopped onion, two chopped celery stalks, two chopped carrots. simmer for just a few then add to slow cooker, add two cups turky stock and the beans, cook on high for four hours then turn down on low till ready to serve. Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday, even though as women it seems like we don't stop working, even on holidays.


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2013)

For tonight here, it's ham steak, "deluxe" boxed mac & cheese and a couple-few low carb side veggies


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 4, 2013)

I made a shepherds pie last night. Hamburger, bacon pieces (lol, the ground meat was very lean and needed some help) onion, garlic,black pepper, celery and carrots in a creamy beef gravy(flour, water, beef bovril, worchestershire sauce, and milk) then topped with baked potatoes that I peeled and mashed with Caesar dressing then I topped it all with cheese and baked it until the cheese began to go golden. I will have leftovers for lunch today



because I don't know how to cook for 2 and always make enough to feed a family of 6.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi all; I am really really blue today with this cast and crutches and the prognosis so far. Cast comes off the 11th and I am marking the days off on the cast; but I am pretty much housebound. There is just nowhere to go and nothing to do. Plus it is really cold and windy today. They are predicting the first REAL snow (least 3") Sunday/Monday. Hope our deck doesn't get icy or snow packed. That make it a hazard to get out. It's hard to do much with crutches it seems to me. I think I will feel some better when the cast comes off. I feel trapped all over!

I made a chicken stew by throwing some chicken breast chunks, potatoes and green beans together in chicken stock and adding my herbs and thickening it.

Tonight I am going to make meatballs and make a meatball sandwich for my husband and just a few meatballs and some instant

mashed potatoes for me. It's hard to cook.


----------



## chandab (Dec 5, 2013)

Fish sticks and waffle-cut fries here tonight.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 5, 2013)

Left over Kraft dinner and carrot sticks



I'm all alone for dinner again, my husband is working late with one of the bosses from head office. Last night it was about 10 pm when he finally got home (and hadn't had supper yet)


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 6, 2013)

My husband does construction on the side, so sometimes I eat alone too. Tonight for one. I reheated the meatballs and sauce for lunch and for some reason they didn't sit well. So tonight I ate two pieces of toast and some gingerale. I hope he calls so I can tell him to stop and get himself something; otherwise he will probably end up with cereal!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 6, 2013)

Tonight my guy is on his way home "early" (compared to lately since it is only 7pm now lol) and he is bringing wor wonton soup from our favorite restaurant.



I haven't had it in ages and am really looking forward to it and actually sharing a meal with him even if it is nearly 8pm by the time he arrives with it. It gets lonely eating alone and I feel bad for him after a long day having reheated/leftovers in front of the tv.


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2013)

Today, I'm making us some turkey chili (like red / "regular" chili, but with ground turkey white / dark meat -- I don't like it with only ground turkey breast). Planning to load it up with lots of bell peppers and onions, and to use "baked bean" types of beans, since I hate kidney beans. Maybe one of those jiffy cheesy spoon bread things to go with it as well.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 7, 2013)

That sounds good Jill! Reignmaker, you and I seem to have the same working husband and meal things going on! I always feel bad if he gets stuck with reheated stuff too. Even in the crockpot on 'keep warm' the food just doesn't seem to hold up or taste the same. I hate cooking twice, but I get starved usually if I have to wait. Mine usually doesn't get home until anywhere from 6:30-8:30 or 9. Last night it was 10:15! And of course, he's working again all day today, which may go past supper too, just not as late. I shouldn't complain though; most of his side jobs lately have been real little ones. With me not working we really need the extra of course.

I am thinking of making 'loose meat' sandwiches tonight (browned ground beef and add your condiments) and maybe some white cheddar mac and cheese. Awww, carbs!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, it's 8 pm and husband's still not home. Made the mac and cheese and a few peas and ate it. Forget the sandwiches. I guess he gets warmed over mac and cheese unless he stops and gets himself something. (He often picks up lasagna).


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought the chili was really good, and will be eating it again today. I didn't realize H had picked up a nice loaf of French bread AND sour dough rolls... So I did not make the jiffy bread thing, just sliced up some of the French bread. I made an apple dump cake, too, and it was yum. It was all easy, too, of course, or I wouldn't be able to make it LOL!


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2013)

Speaking of apples, I think I need to make an apple crisp; when I do, I eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Yum!


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2013)

Last night / yesterday, I made this "beer chicken" thing that is good + super easy.

I put it in the crock pot. Just rinse and season the chicken as you like (I actually use some steak seasoning and a tiny bit of garlic powder -- but I think whatever is to your taste would be perfect). I added some fresh, sliced mushrooms that needed to be used. Then mix up some beer (I actually hate to drink beer, so am not judge as to what would be best -- been making it with this "apple ale" beer stuff), some dried minced onion (if you like) and cream of chicken soup (or cream of mushroom soup or even cheese soup would probably be good, too). Pour that mixture over the chicken (breasts, thighs, whatever but I have only tried it w/ boneless / skinless chicken). How much of the soup and beer depends on how much chicken, but when I make it, it's 1 can of soup to one bottle of beer.

We also had some packaged stuffing mix, mashed potatoes, peas, and (can you tell I'm hooked) baby carrots. The sauce from the chicken makes sort of a gravy so you will probably want some kind of a stuffing, potato, rice, noodles or toast to put it over. It was good and tonight = leftovers!

Maybe some cheeseburgers tomorrow, though






PS I also "made" some chocolate chip cookies, but they were just the pull apart and bake kind -- they are better than what I can make by scratch or even packaged mix!


----------



## chandab (Dec 10, 2013)

Thinking BLTs for supper tonight, have all the ingredients today, so good day to do it before its no good or I eat a salad instead.


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2013)

Tonight, I sliced up a pre-cooked smoked turkey breast w/ sundried tomatoes (will just heat it a bit), and it tasted really good when I sampled it! Making a Jiffy Cornbread spoon bread thing to go with it (corn bread mix, sour cream, butter, canned corn, cheddar cheese -- all kindsa healthy stuff LOL! ... and meets my "easy" requirement), and some mixed veggies. Will turn the left over turkey into sandwiches for tomorrow's lunch, I think





I've had a couple of these smoked turkey breast with sundried tomatoes for awhile, but they came in shrink wrap and don't need to be used actually until February (or later, if frozen). I didn't think I liked sundried tomatoes so had been putting off trying this (H picked it out). We've already loved the smoked turkey breast (w/o sundried tomatoes) and the smoked turkey legs. Excited to eat this tonight and share it with H and our friend.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 11, 2013)

Mmm, that corn bread sounds yummy. I made a big batch of chili yesterday for my husband to take to work with him today. Enough for the entire crew plus a batch of cheese buns (from scratch but not real happy with the cheesey-ness of them)and sent a couple of dozen of those. It is snowing like mad here, already a good foot of fresh snowfall on the ground and more coming so now I'm wishing I had saved myself a bowl of that chili for my lunch lol. Supper tonight is going to be ground beef in mushroom gravy over pasta shells and pan fried brussels sprouts with bacon I think.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 11, 2013)

Chicken with (instant) mashed potatoes, green beans, and rolls. I think I will do pasta shells with spaghetti sauce and either ground beef or meatballs for tomorrow night.


----------



## chandab (Dec 11, 2013)

Left-over hamburgers tonight. Something from left-over browned ground tomorrow; probably spaghetti.


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2013)

All of that sounds good, and I cannot make homemade mashed potatoes that taste as good as those Idahoan instant kind. They are really good, especially with milk vs. water!

Tonight, I think it will be cheeseburgers here. Hopefully, I can find some French fries or tater tots in the freezer! I won't be home until a little later than normal, and I'm kinda never not in the mood for a cheeseburger


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, I like the Idahoan brand instant potatoes the best. I have tried others and the flavor just doesn't seem as good. The Idahoan's still do taste instant, but not icky instant. I use butter and milk (that little bit of milk doesn't seem to bother my IBS).

Well, girls; I got my 2 week cast off yesterday. Back in the "moonboot" and crutches yet. Dr. wants me to walk only with as much weight on it as is comfortable with no pain. 10 days and back to her. I am trying to be positive, but not too successful. I think she will end up sending me to the pain management Dr. anyway. I found a video on Youtube that explained the Chronic Pain Syndrome and how it works in the Brain's stem and how to try to change it; but it sounds like a tough process. Basically, it sounds like the brainstem is stuck in the 'flight, fight, freeze' process. The trick is not to cover up or such the symptoms, but to 'reboot' (the used a computor as an example) the brainstem by by somehow putting the pain area on 'hold' and hoping the brain reverses back to normal on the pain issue-or something to that effect. That's why I said it makes sense, but it's confusing too. I guess that's why she put me in the cast for 2 weeks. It pretty much immobilized the ankle and the prednizone to get the inflammation down. But I have a couple real painful spots yet. And this morning the foot was back to that weird shade of pinky-blue that she told me that it gets with this syndrome. I don't know. Wish it wasn't winter so I could get myself our and distract myself more. Crutches and snow and ice just don't mix. Thanks for letting me rattle on on this thread about it. I should have started it under the Back Porch, but somehow I got started here with it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm happy to hear you are out of the cast but sure wanted to hear the pain was gone or mostly and things looked more hopeful for you. Hang in there, maybe its happening in winter because you will be off you feet more (not out doing things to distract yourself from the pain) I wish for your Christmas miracle that it doesn't take nearly as long as you fear to get things back to normal.

on subject of food, I am not a fan of instant potatoes, in fact I don't love instant anything. I will eat it to be polite but other than instant soup (Cup a Soup) I don't buy many things that are like that. I do use boxed stuffing mix but as the bread component in meatloaf not as stuffing. My mother used instant mashed potatoes as a thickener for soups/stews/chowders but I find it all tastes artificial.


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2013)

Made up my mind, we're having spaghetti.


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2013)

I think it's hamburgers / cheeseburgers again tonight, but maybe sort of make them like steak. That saves the carbs from the bun and opens my mind up to more potential side dishes. We have some more that needs to be eaten so I'm pretty sure that's what's happening tonight.

With instant potatoes, I never did used to like them, but these Idahoan kind taste so much better than instant used to, and better than the other brands I've tried. I probably boil the real potatoes too long or something, but they always turn out grainy when I make them from scratch, but really good with this particular brand.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2013)

Tonight, it's probably going to be beef stroganoff made with ground beef. I haven't made it in a lot of years, but we used to like I and I had started to thaw it out ground beef before buying the store pressed seasoned hamburger patties we ate the last two days. Will serve it over egg noodles with a mixture of green and wax beans, and not sure what else... Maybe no sugar added cinnamon apple sauce


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 14, 2013)

I will have to do a stroganoff again soon. My husband would enjoy that. I have just started to use the instant potatoes kind of a lot because of the ankle thing. So hard to cook and move around on the crutches. Last night husband brought home pizza. I was really hungry for it! Not sure of tonight's meal; but I have a rack of spareribs out for Sunday night. I am going to "BBQ" them in the crockpot per "Emeril's" recipe I have.


----------



## chandab (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a sirloin roast in the crock pot for supper, will add potatoes to the pot soon and then throw some green beans on the stove just before supper. Will probably make beef barley soup with the left-overs and if I'm really ambitious, make a loaf of bread in the bread machine.


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2013)

For tonight here, I'm making some spaghetti sauce with some Italian sausage, green peppers, onions and mushrooms, seasoning, and then some jarred sauce. "Whole grain" pasta to go with it, a tossed salad, and some French bread. I'm not going to the office today and am currently working on the sauce





HOWEVER, since we've all eaten the beef stroganoff at least a couple times in a row, I think the remainder of that including the egg noodles will be going to our big dogs tonight. Hopefully they will like it as much as we did and it won't be too bad for them! They could hit like the double lotto jackpot as there is some left over pizza up for grabs as well


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2013)

PS -- the full confession possibly involves some pull apart and bake chocolate chip cookies... Better than anything I've tried to make from scratch, however, no one I'm feeding "needs" those, but we all like them a lot!


----------



## chandab (Dec 16, 2013)

made the soup last night, and will probably have it again tonight.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 16, 2013)

Didn't do the Emeril ribs Sunday; but put them on today. They smell great (too bad my IBS acted up big time today, I'll only get a taste). I think I will do mashed potatoes and a veggie with them. Hubby took me to the library yesterday and then we went grocery shopping. Had a late lunch at the grocery store's little cafe. Ended up just making sandwiches for supper- grilled a crazy little combo of cheese, ham and eggs (jumbo breakfast "muffins" LOL!). I think tomorrow night I am going to make potato soup with ham.


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2013)

We have leftover spaghetti for tonight, along with salad. I restrained myself yesterday and didn't bake the cookies, but I may not have as much self control this evening


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I'll try a quiche with shrimp for dinner. I made a huge crock of clam chowder last night for the crew where my husband and son work to have for lunch today as well as cheese biscuits to go with it. Saved a little for myself for lunch too.


----------



## chandab (Dec 18, 2013)

Hubby asked for tuna and mac for supper, so that's what we are having. First time I heard about it, I thought ick, but its actually pretty good. Just mac and cheese with tuna added; I always go for Kraft Mac and cheese, so one can of tuna (drained) per box of mac and cheese. Prepare mac and cheese as usual, then add tuna, leave on stove long enough to heat tuna through and serve.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, I'm going to try the mac & cheese with tuna, that sounds yum, I've made it before with sliced hot dogs, polish sausage and ground beef, but not tried it with tuna, I love tuna.

Tonight it is rump roast, it is cooking right now in my slow cooker, I added a can of french oinion soup and a couple teaspoons of steak sauce. I'll cook it all day, then before feeding the horses I'll take the raost out, let it rest a few minutes, while it is resting, I'll take out a quarter cup of the liquid and make a roo in a cup then add that back in, stir, then slice the roast and add it back in. When I'm done feeding horses I'll serve it with mashed taters. delicious and simple.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 19, 2013)

Last night Hubby wanted to use a gift card we had for Longhorn Steakhouse. We just had one open up this past week. (we already have a Lone Star and a Texas Road House, both good). The steaks we had were wonderful. Very tender. I had to ask the manager how they did their mashed potatoes. They were real, not instant. I was guessing cream instead of milk; but he said they put some sour cream in them and fresh finely minced parsley for color. My husband thought it was chives, but I told him there was no flavor so I thought it might be parsley.

I like mac and cheese with tuna too. I like to add peas to mine too. My husband will only eat tuna in a sandwich and only mayo, no other mix-ins. When we were first married I used to make tuna casserole at least once a week. He sure was sweet. He ate it and never told me he disliked it! Now he would probable eat a few bites and quietly take it to the kitchen. So I just make stuff like that for my own lunches instead.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys are making me hungry lol. Maybe I need to go eat some breakfast. For mashed potatoes I will often add cream cheese (the new flavoured ones are great for this!) or ranch dressing in place of milk or cream. They turn out so creamy and flavourful even I like them and I am not a big fan of potatoes normally (except to eat them raw lol)


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm trying to figure it out now. I've got a cold and not much of an appetite, but still will probably want to eat something. Trying to figure out what H and our friend would like as well, but that requires minimal effort on my part. I have slacked off a couple of days already feeling all cold-y. Urgh... but at least H is bringing me home a new bottle of Nyquil!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like he should bring home pizza and your favorite canned or dry chicken noodle soup so you can heat, serve and rest!

We have chicken breasts cooked in balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper; baked beans (Bush brand) and a steamer mix of squash, red pepper, carrots, onions and asparagus mix veggies (which hubby wrinkled his nose at, but I liked it).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 19, 2013)

Ahh, Nyquil, the blessing of our time. I swear the stuff is magic (so its probably terrible for us



) Hope you are feeling better soon Jill.

I don't know what I'm doing for dinner, probably left overs, hubby is working late and I don't feel like cooking (or eating actually)


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2013)

I've put it off for two nights, so tonight, I'm finally going to make a batch of meatballs, but no idea what I'm going to make to go with.

I have food thawing in the fridge for Monday lunch, we are preg-checking cows, so I have to feed the crew; I'm making stew. And, I have stuff thawing for Christmas day. We go to the in-laws Christmas Eve for supper and gifts there, my MIL makes a scrabbled egg dinner; then Christmas Day we go to Mom's for brunch and gifts there and usually have scrambled egg brunch, so... This year, I offered to make Chicken and Dumplings for Christmas lunch at Mom's house, give her a break on cooking and me a break on scrambled eggs. They aren't complicated, just need to cook the chicken up ahead of time and haul the ingredients in and use her stove. It'll be a nice change. [i'm really not a big enough fan of scrambled eggs to eat them two days in a row, but I have for the last probably 11 years. Really don't know why I didn't do something sooner, other than laziness.]


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes! What's on your Christmas menus?!! Christmas Eve is supposed to be here; but I am a bit worried what the weather and road conditions are going to be. We had freezing rain last night. Tomorrow and Sunday are to be snow, at least 3-6", maybe more. So that will need cleaning up. And as you all know, that will mean ice and snow pack roads out in our country areas. Plus we don't have a plow my Hubby will have to hire someone to clean up our driveways for Christmas Eve and all. Monday I scheduled for a Dr. appt. for my ankle too. I am going to worry about my Mom and her gentleman friend driving out here as they are in their early 80's.

Anyway. For Christmas Eve we are to have Roast Beef (I am going to crockpot it), small pork tenderloin (roasting in the oven), mashed potatoes, glazed carrots, (my sister's) home-canned green and wax beans, tossed salad, rolls, ensalada de noche buena and tres leche cake (in honor of my son's girlfriend, who was born and raised in Mexico), cookies (homemade shortbread and iced sugar cut-outs) and those little rolo/pretzel/pecan candies they are showing in the magazines.

Chrismas Day Hubby and I are usually on our own, so we will figure something out then. Otherwise, sometimes my Mom invites us to her and her gentleman friend's for lunch.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 20, 2013)

I won't be cooking for Christmas dinner again this year (I kinda miss it) but for Christmas eve I will make a ham, garlic mashed potatoes, cream corn, brussels sprouts fried with bacon, a salad and buns. Desert will be icecream and/or the Christmas baking I have done. Not long now.


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm feeling about the same, but super dopey from the Nyquil! Urgh.

Today is H's and my anniversary (both of our first date (28yrs) and our marriage (10yrs) -- I didn't want to rush things!). I'm making us some nice steaks, loaded baked potatoes and salads. I was "starving" earlier today but now feel like nothing sounds good enough to eat. Hoping my appetite returns because I am making the steaks regardless.

For Christmas, I think it will be crock pot turkey breast and the fixin's. I'm wanting to limit the carbs and make sure it's colorful. Maybe mashed cauliflower, peas, carrots, cranberry sauce (loaded with sugar but no one eats A LOT of that), mixed green / wax beans... And will probably have to bust out a box of stove top stuffing, because that's just mandatory for holidays. Hoping it will taste good, and looking forward to fixing it.

However, I have been contemplating Lasagna instead. Not sure. It will be just H and I for Christmas, but will send food to our friend. I can load it up with sauce and cheese and bell peppers, and add salad, etc., to keep the carbs in check.

H's family does Christmas on Christmas Eve, and my family was planning to do it tomorrow until my cold got in the way -- no one wants to catch it and Mom and I are going to AZ for a couple days (26th-28th -- helping her navigate to see her BFF that she hasn't seen in person in about 40 years, a surprise for her friend's birthday!) ... IMO, flying is the pits regardless but I know from experience, it's a lot worse if you have a cold and I don't want my Mom to get mine before the trip, and neither does she! So our family Christmas get together will probably be 2 weekends after Christmas. Phew, got more time to wrap the presents!!! But to that get together, I plan to bring salad, "Prince Edward Medley" mixed veggies, and donuts from this amazing local bakery.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jill, I hope you feel better soon, hate having a cold. My two grandsons are coming up from Florida to spen Christmas here at my youngest daughters house. She is taking them sking. So we are not doing Christmas until the 28th at her house. She hasn't decided on the menu yet, but I'm sure I'll be making something to bring. Around here I usually cook a ham on Christmas Eve, potato sald, mac salad, and green salad, so we can eat when we get hungry and all the cooking is already done. Leaves Christmas day open for church or visiting.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 21, 2013)

Riverrose; I like your menu and schedule. Every year it's a bit of a stress because my sister's daughter has to spread herself out among her husband's relatives both Christmas Eve and the whole of Christmas Day and that evening! We have to squeeze in where we can. My Mother has always claimed Christmas Eve since we were little girls. But my niece's relative have no "give" to them. They don't seem to care that my niece has family too that want to spend some of the holiday with them and their little ones. Every Christmas Eve they have to eat (sparingly), open gifts right away after and run. Kind of spoils the pleasure and peace of it. This year (crutches and all) I am hosting Christmas Eve. To try to help a little, I said we would eat about 5 pm (and hour earlier than usual). My sister asks if we can't eat at 3:30!!!!! So they can spend more time. That's not lunch or supper as far as the rest of us are concerned. So I told her that it just doesn't work for the guys schedules. I can do 4:30 (it'll probably still be 5) and come early for visiting. We will still have to rush gift giving. My sister gets early Christmas morning to spend a LITTLE time with her daughter and grandkids. They come over for a breakfast and gifts there. I just had to vent about greedy relatives/in-laws/etc. that won't work with the other side!

GOODNESS! I lost track of the thread again! Sorry.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 23, 2013)

Had pan-fried steak, white cheddar mac n cheese and string beans the other night. Tonight was just BBQ's with ground beef and steak fries (Ore Ida frozen).

Got the Dr. appt. tomorrow (Mon.) afternoon-big deal, she's just going to refer me to a pain managment Dr. now (can you tell I am down about all this again?). Fell flat because of the stupid crutches twice today! Those things are dangerous!

Anyway, don't know what I am going to make for supper. I think I will try to get Hubby to stop for something. I have a Christmas cake and deviled eggs to make for Christmas Eve. So I would rather not cook.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 23, 2013)

This weekend was Christmas for my family. After having it Saturday at my niece's with lots of extended family having chili, seafood etoufee, and tons of snacks I was looking forward to Sunday with my boys and their wives and children at my small home with a small crowd. I even invited their Dad and his wife because my youngest son just thinks he does not have the time to go to "so many places." I cooked a pork loin (heavily seasoned with home-grown herbs), garlic mashed potatoes, gravy, green bean bundles, wheat rolls, cheese log, cookies, brownies, deviled eggs, garden salad, and bought a delish Edward's pie. This was blessed holiday season. I having been cooking snacks for my office all week. I seem to be the only one in the Christmas spirit. Same went with Thanksgiving...I cooked Buffalo Wing Soup for my office. It really is the greatest thing since sliced bread. I cooked it for my boys families after Thanksgiving and they loved it. Since I did not have a kitchen last year due to water damage I am loving cooking this year!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 23, 2013)

Stopped at Culvers tonight. I had a butterburger and a side salad. Hubby had the Fish Dinner (and some custard of coarse!).

Got my Tres Leche cake half finished. I guess I will be staying up to finish it. I want it completely cool before putting the filling in and icing it. Decided to skip the deviled eggs. I like them a lot, but there will be plenty to eat.

Niece texted and said they want to come early to visit because NOW they have to be at her husband's family even earlier. OH WELL! Told her OK and the kids could have their gifts when they come. If they can't stay to eat that's ok too. Next year I think we will just plan a dinner and if they make it, they make and if they don't, they don't. Stuff like that happens I guess. We will enjoy the evening anyway. I am looking forward to it and the company.

Going to the Pain Dr. Friday. They said I have got to start getting back on that foot or I never will. Wonder of wonders, I actually was able to hobble fairly well (considering) for a while tonight on it (Praise God!!!). Only used one crutch too!

Enjoy your next two days!


----------



## chandab (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not cooking, but we always have scrambled eggs with bacon plus dessert for Christmas Eve dinner at the in laws.

And, I have my chicken cooked and ready to make chicken and dumplings tomorrow for noon meal at Mom's.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 25, 2013)

Leftovers! Tonight I am going to take some of the leftover roast beef and make a stew or soup. Probably with potatoes and carrots or mix veggies, maybe some noodles. Whatever I feel like throwing in when I get going.

I had some of the leftover salad for lunch with some leftover King's Hawaiian rolls and a tuna fish sandwich.

I am going to freeze the rest of the roast beef and the pork tenderloin. There a quite a bit of mashed potatoes leftover (I went overboard). Those could be frozen, couldn't they?


----------



## chandab (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't know how well the mashed potatoes will freeze, but I want to say I've seen mashed potatoes in the freezer section. You could always make them into patties, then when you defrost them, fry up the patties like hashbrown patties.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, I'm all cooked out again, LOL! Last night we had baked cod (hubby is not fond of baked fish, but I am not supposed to have fried). I mixed rice milk (probably could have used a little regular milk), dijon mustard and melted butter and pour it in a baking dish. Put fillets in and turned them in it. Baked for 15 minutes. Then sprinkled with seasoned Panko crumbs and drizzled with butter and baked a little longer. Threw together pasta shells with a "chicken gravy" and string beans. Surprisingly, Hubby cleaned his plate!

Hey! Went to the Pain Management Dr. yesterday too. I guess I don't have Chronic Pain Syndrome it seems. Not enough of the correct symptoms! I guess what's going on is that I do have osteopenia and osteoporosis and it is causing extremely slow healing in my foot and ankle. And since the injury I have been going back and forth between walking on it and not walking on it. The walking on it is keeping it from healing (and I did a LOT of walking on it in the beginning). So NOW I am back to NOT walking on it again. I think he is hoping it heals in 1-2 months time. The Dr. suggested a knee scooter for at home. It would free up my hands more and be easier on my hips and knees I guess? I am thinking of getting one. Hate to spend more money (out of pocket or insurance) but these crutches are so sucky! I am SO tired of all this, but glad I don't have the chronic stuff, though I suppose this means my ankle will be more apt to be injured in the future if I am not careful. But I am hoping I am walking again in April!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 28, 2013)

That is (in its way) wonderful news!

I haven't cooked a meal since Christmas eve. Today I will make fresh mushroom soup and we'll have it with the left over potato buns I made to take to my BIL/SIL's for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 29, 2013)

Husband took me grocery shopping today. We bought the store's pizzaria pizza for lunch. I made BBQ's, baked french fries and corn for supper. Plans for New Year's Eve; we stay in. In the past we usually have steak; but this year we bought the pizzeria's italian for then-lasagna for husband and mostecolli for me and their Italian salad. They had put fresh out, so it will be good for Tuesday night yet kept in the 'fridge.

If the weather and roads are good-I asked my Mom and he gentleman to lunch New Year's Day. Not much to do then. I am going to put out cold cuts, cheese, condiments, bread and buns, potato salad, baked beans, cranberry sauce and sour cream and a dutch apple pie for dessert. It's supposed to be -20 to -23 tonight and tomorrow night. My husband put the horses in. They line up at the gates when it get like this. They aren't dumb. They know it will be warmer inside. Supposed to get a little more snow too. They ARE calling for 'several measurable inches' of snow for New Year's Eve though, so my Mom might not get out. So doesn't like winter either. We "board" her little mini here, as she lives in town, so she doesn't get to see him much. The roads get pretty ice/snow out here, as you all know from being in the same boat. Well, hubby and I will have a nice lunch either way, I guess.


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm making some spaghetti sauce today with turkey sausage and will serve it over linguine with salad, some garlic cheese bread (H loves that stuff), and this sugar free pudding / cream cheese thing for dessert.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 30, 2013)

Home made chicken noodle or cream of chicken soup tonight (as per my husbands request




) to use up the last of the chicken in the fridge. Tomorrow probably something with the left over turkey or ham lol. Maybe turkey pot pie which we both enjoy and can be frozen if I make an extra. I'm out of the fresh potato buns I made so I will probably make biscuits to go with tonight or just some store bought multi grain bread.


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2013)

That sounds good!!! It's the best time of year for soup


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes it is. Soup in fall and winter, salad in spring and summer. I actually think I like soup season best



even tho salads are quicker to make.


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2013)

For us tonight, it's going to be steak, baked potatoes, salad... maybe something for dessert


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 31, 2013)

mmmm, I'd love to have a nice steak tonight. Unfortunately our beef is still on the hoof so it will be more than a month probably before I have a good steak in my deep freeze again. Tonight we are going to my BIL/SILs for spaghetti and birthday cake.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 31, 2013)

We are getting snow again. Going to have the lasagna/mostocolli and italian salad tonight. Had the Turkey soup last night. My IBS had acted up big, so I used tomato juice instead of diced tomatoes to make it a little more soluble and skipped the beans.

Turkey Pasta Soup

1/2 cup small pasta shells

1/2 pound lean ground turkey

1 small onion, chopped

1/2 garlic clove, minced

3 cups chicken broth

1-15 oz. can white navy or cannellini beans, drained

1-14 oz. can diced tomatoes

1 teasp. each of dried basil and oregano

1/2 teasp. pepper

1/4 teasp. salt

Cook pasta according to package directions. Meanwhile, in pot, cook the turkey, onion and garlic until meat is cooked through, and drain. Stir in broth, beans, tomatoes with juice and seasonings. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered 10 minutes. Drain pasta and add to soup. Cook 5 minutes longer. 4 servings.

Here's another we enjoy that's easy. It's not truly chowder, but somewhat like it.

Creamy Chicken Corn Chowder (for 2)

1 cup chicken broth

2/3 cup cubed, peeled potato

1/2 cup frozen corn

1/4 teasp. minced garlic

1/8 teasp. dried marjoram

1/8 teasp. dried thyme

1/8 teasp. pepper

2 Tablesp. flour

2/3 cup milk

2 oz. shredded chedder

2/3 cup cooked cubed chicken

Combine broth, potatoes, corn, garlic, marjoram, thyme and pepper in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 15-20 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Combine flour and milk until smooth. Gradually add to vegetable mixture. Bring to boil; cook and stir 2 minutes or until slightly thickened. Reduce heat. Stir in cheese until meltedd. Add chicken. Heat through.

And to go with it we sometimes have:

Cheddar and Chive Biscuits (makes about 8)

1/4 cup milk 3 Tablesp. beaten egg, divided 1 cup flour 3/4 teasp. baking powder 1/4 teasp.salt 1/8 teasp. pepper 6 Tablesp. cold butter, cubed 2 Tablesp. minced chives (fresh or dried) 1 tsp. water 1 Tblsp. shredded cheddar cheese

In Small bowl combine milk and 2 T. of egg. set aside. In another bowl, combine flour, baking powder, salt and pepper. Cut in butter until it is coarse crumbs. Stir in milk mixture until just moistened. Stir in cheese and chives. Turn onto lightly floured surface and knead 8-10 times. Pat or roll out to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut with a 2 inch round biscuit cutter. Place on baking sheet sprayed with non-stick spray. Combine remaining egg and water and brush onto biscuits. Sprinkle with additional cheese. Bake in preheated 425 degree oven 8-12 minutes or until golden brown. Serve hot.


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2014)

Today, I have a thing in the crock pot... these HUGE plump chicken breasts that I cut into large chunks, cream of chicken soup, couple cans of drained sliced muchrooms, some sherry, some parsley, some dried minced onions... It smells really good already but it just went in (on low). Will make some sides, one starchy and a couple low carb ones.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year! We have a tradition here so tonight this is our menu. Pork chops, hoppen john, which is rice and black eyed peas, and broccoli for the greens. Yum, looking forward to dinner already, but first the Rose Bowl Parade, yeah!


----------



## chandab (Jan 1, 2014)

Jill, that sounds about like the beef I make in the crockpot. Mine is made with round steak (browned before putting it in the pot), cream of mush soup, mushrooms and seasoning (I skip the sherry); and we serve it over noodles.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, we got snow..not huge, but enough, about 4-8 inches in the area. The neighbors are back from their Christmas vacation in California. He brought over his little International tractor and gave my husband a fairly quick lesson in working the rear plow and front bucket on it and let him use it to plow our drives. I think he just finished. We paid $75.00 twice already for plowing jobs. So this is nice. I know hubby will try to give him gas money, but he never will take it. (we'll get them a gift dinner card probably).

So my Mom can't get out for our New Year's Day lunch. So we will just do up the sandwiches, potato salad and pie for ourselves. I think I am going to make potato soup tonight and cut up some canadian bacon in it (I'll add peas to my bowl after, since hubby doesn't like peas in his soup).


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2014)

I wish we had snow! I know, I'm crazy! I love snow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes Jill, I think maybe you need to see a doctor about that! If you lived in one of the colder regions of north america you would be less enamoured of that white crud lol. Still, even I have to admit that it makes the world beautiful to look at. Its just a pain to move around in and if it weren't for my wonderful husband and his bobcat the horses would be hard pressed to move around much since we've already gotten over 2 feet of it. Want some? LOL


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2014)

H and I _should _be eating the left over crock pot chicken thing, which was good but a lot like what I usually make chicken into!

What I think we will be eating is some store bought stuffed meatballs (hope they are good!), some butter sauce fettuccine from a mix, some green beans straight out of the can, and a "spring mix" lettuce (from a store-bought box) and grape tomato salad. It's going to be a super easy dinner, but I'm looking forward to digging into it


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh Jill, you can have ALL the snow here and the ice too. And the temps! (well, maybe not the temps, I don't wish bad things to you). Then at least I could get out with this bum foot and crutches. I am not thrilled with theses minus temps coming up, but I guess they are common in some areas anyway. January is such a boring month anyway.

I think I am going to try a sort of shepard's pie tonight with leftovers. I have roast beef from Christmas (freezer) and the mashed potatoes and I will make a gravy and add mixed veggies-I hope. You never know. It is so hard to do things on these crutches. Hubby is supposed to inquire at work about a knee scooter to borrow from someone who just got off it (if she has it-).


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 2, 2014)

Nahhhh. The potatoes looked a little funky after thawing out. Maybe just discolored like potatoes get when they sit out of water; but I didn't want to take a chance. Didn't look appetizing anyway. I think I will grind the roast beef slightly and just throw it in some spaghetti sauce and have pasta. Brrrrr! It's getting cold!


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 3, 2014)

Actually, the shredded roast beef was a little funky in spaghetti sauce too, LOL!

What a day! I wasn't bored at least! And I did get out (in the garage). I was preparing to make cookies. Had the oven preheated and was starting to cut them out; when my oven went beep, beep, beep-whoa! The digital plate read EO F5. I shut it off fast. Got the appliance book and it said call the service Dept. IMMEDIATELY. Yeah, right, they put me on hold for 10 minutes. I gave up and called the non-emergency fire dept. number because it seemed wrong-hot and kind of wirey. They came out (I crutched OK out of the house with the dog to the garage-put him in the car). Seems the top coil wasn't shutting off-so it was staying at like 500 degrees! It's pulled away from the wall and unplugged. So it's service tech time and/or new stove. They pulled that section of counter out too (boy is it gross behind there!). I guess I will be crockpot, electric skillet and micro cooking for a bit. Hubby wants to go out tonight-but the temps are dangerous and the wind is picking up bad-gusts to 30 mph and drifting. Not sure that is a good idea after all. I don't really want him to start the woodburning stove either with the wind. (I always get anxious about carbon monoxide-especially after today's fun). Didn't put anything out-but the microwave could thaw it and the electric skillet can cook it. I'm sure we won't starve. I will have to see what happens. I bet he insists on going out-he always says 'YOU aren't driving, I am- so quit your worrying!'. It going to be a long 7 days with the weather coming up. I hate January (and winter).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 3, 2014)

Yikes, thats scary! I wonder if our husbands are distant cousins or something lol. Mine says the same things to me about driving on winter roads. We are delivering a cow (well 2 actually) to the butcher this afternoon so we'll eat out for sure. I'm thinking Chinese, we haven't done that for awhile now.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, I anxious nagged him out of going back out. He said he wasn't worried, but knew with my boot and crutches it was harder for me. It's just so awful cold and he DID start the wood stove. Wind gusts are picking up now too.

So, he got the electric skillet down for me and we made grilled cheese sandwiches and opened a can of cranberry sauce and had big dill pickle slices. There's some pumpkin and some dutch apple pie left yet too. Should still be good, it's in the fridge yet. Didn't put anything in the fridge to thaw. I should. Supposed to get some blowy snow tomorrow. Not a lot though I think. He might want to go out to eat then.


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2014)

Those store bought meatballs are really good. We'll have them again. The seasoning was really good but I did bake them a little too long and the mozzarella cheese ran out of them... still the flavor, seasoning and texture were good.

Yesterday, I made a quick quiche with a light crust (it makes it by just adding biscuit mix, like Bisquick or other brand, to the egg mixture). I put swiss cheese, green peppers,, onions and sausage in it, too, and it was really good. Made bread pudding and broccoli, too. I never get why sometimes the texture of this is really good, and sometimes it's not as smooth. This time turned out good and I'm going to try to remember what I did differently from the times it doesn't turn out good. It always tastes good, but maybe I cook it longer than it needs to be sometimes (and maybe sometimes the mixture comes out of the fridge so goes in colder and other times, I've let it set on the stove a big to come down to room temperature and that's the factor I can't seem to figure out?!?

Today, we are eating at my sisters and I'm bringing this green bean / wax bean / baby carrot mixed veggies (easy and low carb), and to cancel out the health factor of those, I will also be bringing this super yummy donuts from a bakery in Culpeper. They are those yeast risen kind with chocolate frosting and butter cream filling. They are my mom's all time favorite food (yet she's like a size TWO -- unfair!). Mom is bringing chicken marsalla (sp?) that she makes really well and some mashed cauliflower which tastes like mashed potatoes. Robin is making a winter tossed salad thing and bread. We're getting together to celebrate Christmas which we had to postpone doing when I got a cold and also my birthday. Woo-hoo, I like celebrating the annual 29th each year




Seriously need to look into an upgrade since I've celebrated it now for 17 years in a row but the annual 39th just doesn't feel as much fun.

AND, of course, since I have had all this extra time to wrap Christmas presents for my sister's family, I have not wrapped anything yet. I'm thinking H will help me (hoping so!). I don't like to wrap presents...

Those store bought meatballs are really good. We'll have them again.

Yesterday, I made a quick quiche with a light crust (it makes it by just adding biscuit mix, like Bisquick or other brand, to the egg mixture. I put swiss cheese, green peppers,, onions and sausage in it, too, and it was really good. Made bread pudding and broccoli, too.

Today, we are eating at my sisters and I'm bringing this green bean / wax bean / baby carrot mixed veggies (easy and low carb), and to cancel out the health factor of those, I will also be bringing this super yummy donuts from a bakery in Culpeper. They are those yeast risen kind with chocolate frosting and butter cream filling. They are my mom's all time favorite food (yet she's like a size TWO -- unfair!). Mom is bringing chicken marsalla (sp?) that she makes really well and some mashed cauliflower which tastes like mashed potatoes. Robin is making a winter tossed salad thing and bread. We're getting together to celebrate Christmas which we had to postpone doing when I got a cold and also my birthday. Woo-hoo, I like celebrating the annual 29th each year




Seriously need to look into an upgrade since I've celebrated it now for 17 years in a row but the annual 39th just doesn't feel as much fun.

AND, of course, since I have had all this extra time to wrap Christmas presents for my sister's family, I have not wrapped anything yet. I'm thinking H will help me (hoping so!). I don't like to wrap presents...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL, you are repeating yourself 

Those donuts you describe sound like what we call 'Boston Cream' donuts. They have a gooey pudding like filling and chocolate glaze. Your meal sounds like it will be delicious. Something for every taste. I have no idea what I'll be cooking tonight, all I can think of is the steaks that we will have in a few weeks lol. Fat lot of good that does me right now.

Happy Birthday Jill!

Pretty soon I'll be old enough to use my mothers formula (she would flip the numbers so 53 became 35 lol) when she was 83 she told people she was 38


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday too Jill!

Yeah-the bit of snow turned into a lot more snow! So tonight I used the electric skillet and made omelets with orange bell pepper, tomato, and chives and toast with jam.

For tomorrow night I am going to try to figure out how to do mac n' cheese (boxed) boil it in the electric skillet and pour the water off and do the rest? Or can it be made in the crockpot in a shorter time??? Then I will add some ham or something to it. Veggie. Hmmm.


----------



## chandab (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think box mac and cheese would work in the crock pot, but the electric skillet would probably work, it would be kind of like doing Hamburger Helper with an extra step or two. [boil the water and cook the mac; drain off the water and then add the milk, butter and mix.]


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, my friends





I think my computer had the hiccups the other day!

For tonight, I plan to make a chicken stir fry thing, that I haven't made in ages. I'll need to look It up, but you coat the bite size chicken pieces in corn starch and I remember when I was into it (and kept eating it back then 'til we were sick of it), it's just like that corn starch coated chicken, some frozen stir-fry style veggies, Asian sauce, and rice or (my favorire) linguine. I remember when we used to make it, I felt like I'd never want Chinese carry out again, because it was so good


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 5, 2014)

I did the mac n cheese in the electric skillet tonight. I buy an organic brand called "Annie's". Had the white cheddar and mini shells tonight. Worked good. Got the water boiling at 350 and added the pasta. Ended up leaving the cover off and turning it down so it just simmered. Had to cook it a little longer, but not much. The water had pretty much cooked down; so I just added a tablespoon of butter and a little milk and mixed in the cheese. Then I mixed in a little shredded chicken breast and some salt, pepper and parsley flakes. Peas on the side for my H and mixed in for me. Then some salads. Not bad!

Tomorrow night I will do a small sirloin on our George Foreman and use the skillet for a side (potatoes or rice?) and the microwave again for a veggie. This is working out OK. I'm getting the hang of getting everything or almost everything out and measured, etc. before I start cooking-makes it a little easier with the crutches.

Hope this super-freeze spell breaks quick and that's the end of the -30 and worse. Illinois is usually only -20's at the worse. The blowing has kept the roads bad with the extreme cold. H. did take me to a movie today to get me/us out. We saw 'Saving Mr. Banks'. Much better than I had expected. Fun, funny and sad. I shed a few tears at the end. Worth seeing.


----------



## Jill (Jan 6, 2014)

Tonight, it will be either oven BBQ chicken breast or that Hellmann's Parmesan crusted chicken... which ever _pans_ out (haha) will be with chicken egg noodles (from a mix that I'll doctor up), steamed broccoli, mixed veggies, and tossed salad w/ baby lettuce, cucumber, and grape tomatoes


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 6, 2014)

I wouldn't have minded eating with you tonight Jill! That sounded good!

We did have the steak, fries and string beans. Did the steak on our George Foreman grill, the fries in the electric skillet in a little oil and the beans in the microwave. Not bad. I might even keep cooking this way sometimes. There seems to be less clean up this way. Maybe it's my imagination though!

Tomorrow night I am thinking of using the electric skillet again and cooking angel hair pasta; putting it aside; then cooking some slices of chicken breast; putting them aside; and then making a chicken gravy and then putting it all together and heating it up. Peas on the side again for H. and mine in after.


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm going to try yesterday's dinner goal tonight. I ended up not feeling hungry, so it was leftovers for H.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope you aren't unwell, Jill.

I will be having beef stew and cornmeal muffins tonight since I am cooking a huge pot for the guys where my husband works for their lunch tomorrow. I've got the meat cooking now and will cut it into smaller pieces once it is tender (the butcher left the chunks quite large and I prefer them smaller) then I'll be adding the vegies, potatoes, spices/herbs and making the gravy. Muffins will be last thing so we at least get them fresh from the oven lol. I could skip the stew (even tho I love it too) and just eat fresh warm muffins, mmmm.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 7, 2014)

The fries in the electric skillet were OK; but I think next time I would use a little less oil yet. They weren't really oily (except the paper towels did absorb a lot.), but when you are used to baked not fried there is a difference. The little steak was just right. (I usually get well done well done-ie. dry). I ALMOST got it medium-well which is what my husband likes and I am learning to like.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 7, 2014)

I think there is a knack to cooking in an electric frying pan. My mother used to turn out some really yummy meals from hers but I only use mine for basic stuff usually, like bacon and eggs or pancakes. Getting steaks right seems to be a challenge for me too. I come from a long line of, "cook that thing until it cries uncle" people and I really don't care for well done steak (aka shoe leather) My husband's boss (well he was the boss, now his boss is not at this branch since he change positions



) makes a really great steak. I asked him his secret and he says it needs to be at room temperature before its cooked. Once we get our beef back from the butcher I'm going to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 7, 2014)

The new stove comes Friday. That's why I am using the electric skillet, crockpot, geo. foreman and microwave.

Tonight with the crutches and what I made; it didn't turn out too well-edible-but not real appealing. I cooked angel hair pasta in the electric skillet like I did the macaroni the other night. The water had cooked down to quite low and I added strips of chicken breast after removing the pasta and putting it aside, covered, to wait. When the chicken was cooked, I quickly cut it up. Then I made a roux and added chicken broth and seasonings for gravy (there were brown bits from the chicken). Unfortunately, with these ole crutches it was hard to get around quickly and carry things (H. wasn't home yet) and the pan got a bit too brown a few times (added water) and some of the pasta had stuck in there. So it had a bit of a slightly too browned taste and look.

Well tomorrow I am going to use the crockpot and do my Turkey Pasta soup in it. I know that will come out. We will have to have bread and butter with it since I can't bake any cornbread (don't like microwave "cake" stuff much).


----------



## Jill (Jan 8, 2014)

We had the parmesan chicken thing last night.

Tonight, it's going to be oven BBQ chicken breasts, and probably like some sweet potatoes, green beans and small salads.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 8, 2014)

Yummm! I am coming over again Jill!!!! That sounds really good.


----------



## romewhip (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm having a cooking frenzy for some reason- and we aren't in the bitter cold weather like most folks!

Made Shepherd's Pie, I have pork marinating for char siu Chinese BBQ, and chicken soaking in buttermilk for fried chicken.

Living alone I hardly ever cook like this, but these all make plenty of leftovers so I won't cook again for probably two weeks.


----------



## chandab (Jan 8, 2014)

Making spaghetti for supper. Had some left-over browned ground beef, so spaghetti is an easy fix and tasty.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 9, 2014)

H. got home again so late from his side-job that the supper wasn't very appealing anymore, even in the crockpot. So he did cereal again. I decided to night I will just make whatever's here and that looks good to me for myself and do something for him when I know he's heading home. Maybe some navy bean soup (the quick kind from a can-spiced up). (don't really like feeding him beans though, LOL!).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 9, 2014)

I ate alone tonight too. I made Ginger Teriyaki Chicken and Rice. Hopefully he is home soon and wants it reheated. Normally I just wait but tonight I was hungry so I went ahead and made it.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 9, 2014)

Well I didn't have to eat alone. H. came home on time tonight. We made cheeseburgers, corn and cranberry sauce. He brought himself home a piece of pie from his favorite restaurant for homemade pie (lucky him!). Stove comes tomorrow. I am still a bit nervous about it. Probably won't use the oven for a while after 'the incident', plus I have to learn how to use the convection oven part of the oven anyway.

I put out a couple pork steaks for H. tomorrow night and a piece of salmon for me (H. doesn't like salmon). Maybe rice. I have a package of rose rice I haven't used. I have read that rose rice is quite nice, light and delicate. We'll see.


----------



## chandab (Jan 10, 2014)

We ate at the Chinese restaurant in town tonight, we ran late, so just ate before coming home. They have such wonderful food, I'm still full.


----------



## Jill (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm feeling extra lazy today. I think dinner will be frozen pizza, canned corn and green beans. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't looking forward to it, though




Hopefully, I'll do a better job tomorrow


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't tried 'rose rice', let us know what you think of it. I love trying different types of rice, in fact I didn't care for rice until I discovered there were more than plain old "Uncle Ben's Converted rice (converted to what I ask you ?) and Minute Rice. Both of which are as interesting to eat as paste IMO. lol. I found a product called multigrain rice last time I shopped. I thought it would be a variety of rices but its actually rice with a variety of other grains. I'm curious to try it but haven't made a meal with it yet. I think it will be full of flavour tho and as long as my rice loving husband doesn't say "its not rice!" and dislike it it should be a healthy addition to our diets.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 10, 2014)

I usually just make plain rice, so it's boring. But there are a lot of recipes online and I am going to start trying some. I have used Arborio rice a lot. I have a recipe for using it in the oven. It ends up pretty creamy. I use Italian herbs in that one. That rice likes to absorb a lot of liquid. I have also used Basmati rice which is good. Jasmine rice is very nice. It is more delicate in texture and flavor. I really need to start getting more creative with the rices, because there is a lot you can do with them by adding seasonings and/or veggies, etc. compared to potatoes.

My new stove came. The delivery team from Sears were real nice. They hooked it up, leveled it and showed me things and explained and asked if I had questions. Then they turned the oven on and set the timer to burn off the factory oils or whatever (phew!). I cracked a window and turned on the ceiling fan-but like they said-you don't want that smell as a taste in your first food from there!

I still probably won't use the oven for awhile. I am nervous after my brush with the old one. But my husband said it WAS 14 years old.


----------



## Jill (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm glad your new stove came!!!

Ours is a flat top hand me down from H's parents', but I love it and it matches our other appliances and counter top (blue corian (sp)). I hope it lasts a long time, but it's hardly new at this point in time!

Tonight here, it's going to be a store bought chicken breast that was pre-cooked and I sliced up (it was shrink wrapped but not frozen) with some chicken gravy (from a jar but I'll doctor it with some parsley, mushroom and minced onion), green beans (my "old faithful" since I never get tired of them and they are not very high in calories and nearly no carbs), and some mashed potatoes.

TOMORROW, I hope to make some homemade ham and bean soup which I will load up with celery, carrots, diced green peppers and onions, some chicken stock, carrot juice (makes it a little sweet), ETC. The first time I made it, H said he wouldn't want to eat it, but he ate like 3 bowls the first night! It is super easy to make and I think pretty healthy. He really loves it now and I haven't made it since I've been sending food over to our friend. She ate some bean soup that she liked a lot a couple months ago at a horse auction and I've been looking forward to sending her some of my homemade version of it ever since. It goes so good with cornbread muffins which I will be "making" thanks to the Jiffy box I've got on hand





I'm looking forward to dicing up the veggies for the soup! But, then, I shouldn't probably be flaunting all these fun things I look forward to



Our four legged babies, good food I can work on making, a roof over our heads, and fun books to read (or especially listen to) are about all it takes to make me feel happy


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, the menu changed again last night. H. went to his side job and stayed late to get it finished (so I have no clue were he's at today!). I made my salmon (with brown sugar, mustard and a little Worchestershire sauce), instant mashed and cranberry sauce. When H. got home and did chores it was 9 pm-so I opened a can of navy beans, smashed 'em up some, diced up some deli ham, and added s/p, thyme, basil and cilantro. He liked that.

So tonight I must get those chops cooked (for H.). Not sure what I will have. Want to make the rice too.


----------



## Jill (Jan 11, 2014)

I love salmon, as long as it's not smoked. I bet your dinner is really good!!!

Right now, I have a fruit dump cake in the oven and will be putting the already cooked chicken breast thing in to warm before long. Instant mashed (Idahoan brand that I make with milk (vs. water), parsley and butter) and just (again!) canned green beans, one of my best friends, and canned corn.

TOMORROW, I am going to do a better job. I'm already soaking beans to make this easy but good ham and bean soup



(we need a spoon smiley face for soup LOL!).


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 11, 2014)

Made the chops for H. and made a salmon patty for me. Had california blend veggies. Did the rose rice plain. It seems to be kind of a sticky rice (unless I cooked it wrong). It was good though. Had a light flavor. I only did it plain and added a small pat of butter and salt and pepper to my serving.

Not sure what I will do tomorrow (need groceries). I need to get out of this house, but our whole drive is nothing but ice. H. has trouble keeping himself up on it. Don't know how he'd support me and himself to get me to and in the car. Gee, this winter! (and these crutches!).


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 12, 2014)

Our "go to" fish dish used to be my copycat version of Carino's jalapeno trout. I fix it for my husband on special request when the supermarket has fresh trout.Today it got bumped into second place fish by barbeque salmon. My husband has been stopping on his bi-weekly trips home by a meat market that sells grassfed beef and every kind of meat that is hormone free, dye free, etc. This weekend he brought in 4 nice pieces of Norwegian salmon that were slightly under .5 pound each. I immediately dived into my cookbooks and in the South Beach Diet Cookbook found a recipe for the barbeque salmon. I cooked three of the pieces and saved one for me to try up a different way tomorrow. OMG, this was to die for! The recipe comes from the China Grill in Miami Beach. We each savored our piece and he has one left for lunch tomorrow. I will have to check out more recipes from this chef, Keyvan Behnam. We had corn on the cob to go with it. The sauce you baste it with while grilling is made out of blended barbeque sauce, rice wine vinegar, scallions, and ginger. It is served over a sautéed bed of cabbage, radicchio, mushrooms that are deglazed with sake. It is then sprinkled with chives and surrounded by dots of a Chinese mustard sauce made with mayo, Dijon, rice wine vinegar, and chopped scallions. Sounds fancy but it only took about 20 minutes to prepare and since I am such a foodie I already had the ingredients. I gained a few pounds over the holidays so I am thinking of trying lots more of the recipes in this cookbook. When I bought it some years back I was more like somebody watching exercise on tv while eating a box of cookies. Now I am going to _actually use it a lot. _I think the only other recipe I used out of it before today was for frittatas. Now that I am giving it a serious look I can see me seriously shopping for the ingredients in some of the other recipes and giving them a try. This salmon was mmmm, mmmm, good.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 12, 2014)

I like salmon and that sounds really Good! For the "bed" I would have to omit a couple ingrediants I can't have or don't like, but I don't think it would alter it too much.

I am using my Lifetime cookware PROPERLY now and tonight's supper was good and H. cleaned it up (he usually just doesn't seem to eat that good, and I think it's partly my preparation of it). We had pan-fried Sirloin steak (no oil-just Medium hot pan) with s/p and Worchestershire sauce. String beans cooked with just 1 Tablespoon of water (steamed them-yum! they were frozen and tasted garden picked!) and baked potatoes, finished off how we each liked them.

Tomorrow night I am going to make my favorite Easy Chicken Noodle soup.


----------



## Jill (Jan 13, 2014)

That ham and bean soup tastes really good, but the beans are too hard. I used a bag of "15 Bean Mix", which to me is really pretty with all the colors. I did soak the beans a full day and had them in the pot with the rest of the ingredients (1# of ham steak, 2 boxes of chicken stock, 1 bottle of carrot juice, 1 drained can of diced tomatoes, 2 diced green peppers, 1 diced purple onion, 1 diced white onion, a bunch of diced celery, some garlic, some parsley...). Flavor is great, and in addition to the long-term bean soaking, the soup was on "LOW" on the stove in a huge pot from morning until late evening last night. It's on the stove again now, hoping I can soften up those beans. It really tastes good, but those beans are hard. I don't know what I did wrong, or if beans from dried are supposed to be hard? I don't remember them being hard when I used basic dried white beans for this recipe. So, anyway, it's up again tonight with either some fresh cornbread (what we made for it last night) or some other kind of muffin.


----------



## chandab (Jan 13, 2014)

Meatballs tonight. Just don't know what I'm going to have with them. I'm sure hubby would say mashed potatoes and gravy, but I don't like gravy and not really in the mood for potatoes. Thinking Pasta Roni or Mac and Cheese.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 13, 2014)

I have heard that dry beans will not soften if tomatoes are added to early. I don't know if its true but I have had trouble with hard beans even after hours of soaking then cooking when I made baked beans and this is what I was told. Someday I'll try it again and see if its true.

We had ham and whole wheat/cheese biscuits last night with a ceasar salad. My son and his girlfriend joined us. Lots of ham left so we'll have something with ham tonight.


----------



## Jill (Jan 14, 2014)

That may be what I did wrong. The bean soup did soften up yesterday, but I left it on the stove on low for hours (from the morning until dinner time, just stirring it occasionally). I think I'm having more of it for lunch today.

Tonight, we're having some store bought (shrink wrapped) smoked turkey breast that has this sundried tomato crust on it. It's good but a little spicy. I like it better w/o the sundried tomato crust and am thinking about simply rinsing it off! Green beans, corn, and sweet potatoes


----------



## Jill (Jan 14, 2014)

Chanda, we're probably having meatballs tomorrow exactly with the same kind of pasta side. I am terrible at coming up with "new" side dishes, but the ones I like, I can eat over and over again and always love them.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 14, 2014)

We had the chicken noodle soup last night, which is somewhat creamy as you start with a teaspoon of oil and then soften some bits of onion, carrot, celery and garlic in it and then add flour and oregano and then the broth. It was good. I made baking powder biscuits to go with it. The new oven still leaves a hint of an odor in the air; but it is the newness I guess. Baked well. The biscuits were light, fluffy and flaky. Not carb friendly, but so yummy!

Tonight is pan-"fried" chicken and I think I will do mashed or boiled potatoes, maybe gravy and a veggie or two.

Tomorrow night will be fish. H. doesn't care for baked or pan cooked fish much, but if I get the flavorings right he eats it. He prefers fried of course and likes to get the fish at Culvers. I am not sure what I am going make with the fish. I don't think rice. I could do pan-"fry" the Ore-Ida fries or bake them or maybe I will do mac n cheese. That would fill H. up, since he won't eat much of the fish. And a veggie of course.


----------



## dixie_belle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yesterday was a yucky day. I went out to the freezer and stood there in the door, scratching my head wondering what the heck I was going to cook for dinner (a typical occurrence at our house, sigh). I finally took two pork steaks out of the freezer. As they were thawing, I was then faced with the decision of exactly how I was going to prepare them (more head scratching). Finally I had a eureka moment. PORK FRIED RICE. I cut up the pork steaks into little tiny pieces, pan fried them, added some frozen corn, peas, carrots, rice, the little cheater package of seasonings, some eggs and soy sauce. It was an all inclusive meal and I didn't have to cook anything else to go with it. AND, there is plenty left over for another dinner.

So today I am off to stand in front of the freezer door.....again. Sigh.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 15, 2014)

Hubby didn't have to eat the fish tonight! I managed to get out today; but while at Walmart I locked my purse and keys in the car! It was 4 pm. I had to call him to come unlock me. By the time he could get there it was almost 5 pm. So we decided to use one of three gift cards he had to go out and eat. I chose Longhorn Steakhouse again. Had the same thing I had last time (so did he) Yum Yum!

Their mashed potatoes are so good-they whip some sour cream into them with fresh minced parsley. So good!

H. says go ahead and do the fish tomorrow night.


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, we loved the stuffed meatballs last night, and our 9mos Great Pyrenees x Golden Retriever, Diesel, loved the leftovers for breakfast.

I've got a client appointment this afternoon, but before I leave, I plan to put some beer chicken in the crock pot, and hope to come up with a recipe that will make use of my whole sweet potatoes. Will aim for a low carb veggie side dish, but may not be able to resist baking more cookies!


----------



## romewhip (Jan 16, 2014)

I got on another cooking jag, but this one ended in disaster! LOL

I made a lovely and delicious roast pork loin, and while I had the oven going I mixed up meatloaf. I didn't quite have my regular ingredients, so I just threw some stuff together. A little of this, a little of that. Got them cooked, smelled wonderful, they looked good. Sliced off a little piece- YUCK! Soooooo salty and just didn't taste good, and the bit of Italian sausage in there had a really strong flavor. I don't think I've had a kitchen disaster like that since I forgot to put the eggs in the brownies. Makes me mad I wasted 3# of meat, I won't even feed it to the dogs, it's too salty.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I am going to nix the fish and just make mac n cheese and hamburger patties. I suppose H. will want his patty on a bun-he's real skinny, but I don't think he really needs that many carbs. Oh well. He smoked us out with the wood stove last night. Ugh! And now it's really windy tonight. I suppose he will light it again. I can't wait til summer so we aren't using that stove anymore. If there is no real wind I don't mind, but other wise-forget it. My stomach's been off since last night, but I think it's the IBS (course I thought it was from the smoke last night). I could just give him PB and J LOL and make me toast and tea!


----------



## dixie_belle (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, I woke up this morning to a light coating of snow/ice outside. It's in the 20's and not scheduled to get much warmer. Sigh. I got out my recipe book, looked over everything and promptly put it away, opting for Chicken Tortilla Soup for dinner tonight. If it's going to be cold, that's what I want. I've got two chicken breasts thawing even as I speak....er....type. We'll have that with a little sour cream and grated cheese and it'll make a dandy supper.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 17, 2014)

I cheated and stopped on my way home last night (I have been housebound due to road conditions for a full month and finally got out to see my daughter and take her visiting yesterday) and picked up sandwiches from Subway (which may be a Canadian only chain I don't know) and a pop each. I got seafood in garlic bread for my husband and chicken terriyaki with sweet onion sauce in garlic bread for me. I could finish mine so will have that for lunch today



Tonight I will probably make something with eggs (maybe a crustless quiche) with a salad or we'll have left overs.


----------



## chandab (Jan 17, 2014)

Nope Subway is in the US, too; and its wonderful. Might be a difference in the sandwiches they offer, but Subway is great.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 17, 2014)

Interesting, I wonder if there is any difference in menus. Do you also have Quiznos? Same type of place but slightly different menu, sandwiches are predesigned, you don't need to tell them what to add what to leave out. Really like there sandwiches but love the vegies I can add at Subway. I always get everything except hot peppers and olives (used to get those to but my tastes have changed) no matter what kind of sandwich I choose.


----------



## chandab (Jan 17, 2014)

I know I've heard of Quiznos, but I've not seen one, it could be a regional thing (I live in the sticks, so don't have much of anything). The biggest difference might be the condiments available.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 18, 2014)

We have Quiznos. Both Illinois and Wisconsin, so I am sure there are more in the U.S. since they are franchises.

I felt kind of "off" last night and just had some toast and Sprite. May H. scrambled eggs and cheese and toast. Not too filling for a working guy, but he put up with it. I am going to make pot roast tonight with a small chuck steak. And planning on lasagna for H. tomorrow night. I will probably eat a little of that. It's snowing here today. Supposed to get anywhere from 2-6 inches, depending on the area (like they can really predict it anyway). I think it will be over 2 because it is going at it pretty good. Finer flakes, but I can't see the neighbor's across the field except for the faint shadow of the pine trees. (probably an 1/8 of a mile maybe).


----------



## Jill (Jan 18, 2014)

We had Subway for dinner last night, too



We both love it.

Earlier today, I made an "old faithful"... quick quiche (with turkey bacon, green peppers, purple onions & cheddar). Oven baked some waffle fries and a fruit dump cake. It was good, but kinda all the same color on the outside, and I hate when that happens. Dinner will most likely be left overs of the quick quiche (re-heats great), and _____________ (I'm not sure!).

Looking forward to getting through the canned pie filling I have stock piled so I can use either frozen or fresh berries to make the dump cake like my mom does it now. That will cut down on the sugar calories for sure. Love the recipe but would like to cut some of the sugar out of it for sure.


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2014)

Tonight, I'm making some oven BBQ chicken legs, roasted sliced white potatoes w/ parsley, onion salt and olive oil, some mixed veggies (from frozen: corn, carrots & green beans), and some creamed peas (using some cream cheese I have on hand). . Trying to stop running the same side dishes into the ground, but not sure if we'll like these sides or not. Guess I'll know in a few more hours


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2014)

PS I might throw in all my cards and also make some "soda biscuits" using some Redd's Apple Ale vs. 7Up. No idea if it would taste good, but I love beer bread, only hate how heavy it comes out. I feel like I swallowed a rock when I eat it, so I was thinking about that soda biscuit recipe, which turns out so extra light. Not that we need to stack on more carbs, but I'm feeling a little creative


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 19, 2014)

The pot roast was real good. I made gravy out of it too. Didn't make the lasagna tonight though. We had a really late lunch; so I just made BBQ's and fries and green beans for supper instead. Tomorrow night is beef stew with some of the roast beef left from Christmas that i froze.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 20, 2014)

We had chicken breasts and ceasar salad last night. I cooked dinner and my husband and our son's girl friend made homemade croutons. They used three big loaves of Italian bread with thick slices (which they cut up into cubes) and flavoured them with garlic and other herbs/spices that appealed. I don't care for any bread that is dried out lol, but the both really like croutons and they had a lot of laughs doing it. Seems like a really good way for them to bond a bit and create some memories together.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2014)

It's reheated leftovers from last night here, but I am looking forward to chowing down!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi all, haven't posted in a while, I have dial up and a hot spot that I rent from Verizon. I don't like to use the hot spot too much if I can avoid it cause it uses minutes. Our phone service has been iffy, seems like every time it rains or snows the phone has background noise and won't let me sign on to my internet. I called the phone compay repair number twice and they keep telling me that it is not in the lines but in my house. We were driving to the store the other day and noticed that a car/truck has crashed into one of the phone boxes on our road, so I will need to make yet another phone call after this current snow storm passes. Anyway! I had to share this with you all. Last week I saw a recipe on Racheal Rea so I tried it and it was really good as I'm always looking to jazz up side dishes.

Roasted brussel sprouts: Preheat oven to 400, if using freash sprounts, wash and boil for a few minutes just till they start to soften.

Using a cooking sheet or shallow baking pan, drizzel in olive oil and coat using paper towel. When the sprouts have softened some drain and run them under cool water so you can handle them, cut them in half and spread in the baking pan, I use chopped garlic but you could use freash, I used two teaspoons, and put that over the sprouts then drizzled more olive oil on top. I baked till they were browned. Hubby and I loved them, and the guy that helps on the farm doesn't like brussel sprouts but he ate a small amount and said they were OK. Hope there aren't too many typos in this, but using my hot spot I have to use internet ex. and the font is so tiny I can barely see it.


----------



## dixie_belle (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday I was outside in a long sleeve t-shirt working in my shrub beds and I woke up to snow this morning, and falling temperatures. We won't be going anywhere with all this snow and cold weather so....homemade lasagna! We'll have a late lunch/early dinner. I've been brewing and stewing in the kitchen all morning and it's finally all together. I'll pop it in the oven and we'll eat in 30 minutes or so. Can't wait.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 21, 2014)

Last night we had roast beef cooked with carrots and I made mashed potatoes using sour cream, yum. Had lots of left overs so since it is now snowing as expected, I put on a slow cooker filled with home made vegtable beef soup. We'll have that tonight with crackers.

i used four slices of beef, cut into small cubes

pureed a quart jar of canned tomatoes, and added pepper, no salt as hubby can't have it, and some onion flakes and garlic.

After that cooked for four hours I added two cans of mixed veggies, I'm sure you could use frozen.

I love this soup on a cold winters day.

I also now have some sliced beef for sandwiches if the powere goes out, or hubby can take it for lunch.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2014)

All the food you gals make always sounds so good!

Tonight, I'm planning to make pork chops that I have on hand + ? I'm tempted to do a crock pot mac & cheese w/ some low carb sides...


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 22, 2014)

H. worked late last night. Working not as late tonight; but he has the horses in (until ???) due to the frigid temps again. Last night he skipped stall cleaning, so tonight he will clean stalls, so he will still be in late.

I just had a baked potato, some slices of deli turkey and a dill pickle last night. Had a 'stuck on crutches' melt down again, H. had canned baked beans and made himself a turkey and grilled cheese sandwich. I have the crockpot going for tonight with swiss steak and potatoes with a tomato juice gravy. Out of carrots, so I will make a veggie on the stove or 'nuke' it.

Tomorrow's high is supposed to be 0 with a - wind chill. Tonight and overnight the wind is supposed to gust up to 30-45 miles per hour; so I am going to try to keep H. from lighting the wood stove. That's to gusty for overnight; it'll smoke us out! He gets so chilled cleaning stalls from having to make the trips to the manure pile outside!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not at all sure what I will make tonight. My husband was home sick yesterday so we ate pretty light, salad and leftovers/ crackers/cheese, that kind of thing. I baked fresh bread/buns and made meatballs in a BBQ sauce for the guys where he works for lunch today. so he'll have a big lunch. Might just make sandwiches for tonight or maybe a soup if I can decide on one I feel like making and eating.


----------



## chandab (Jan 23, 2014)

We were away from home, so I got to shop Walmart and Big R (like TSC), and we ate at the Chinese Restaurant, it was so good.


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2014)

The oven baked BBQ pork chops last night were good, and I loaded up on creamed peas, green beans, and corn... but had to eat some rice-a-roni as well. I'm only human






I saved one raw pork chop (only about 1/2-3/4 inch thick) and cooked it for my "breakfast" around 9am, but at that point, I've been up so long, it feels like time for something other than cereal. I never did make one in the skillet before, so had to look it up. I just rinsed it and then lightly coated it in some biscuit mix (that was handier than the flour and I figured about the same?). Put a little Smart Balance "butter" in the pan and melted it and had the skilled medium-high. Cooked it about 2-3mins on each side and OMG, it was really, really good. I wish I had more of it to make tonight. Ate it with the left over veggies





Tonight, since I don't have more pork chops on hand, we're just doing subway. Seafood sub for me, and not sure what H will pick for himself. I hope to put forth a better effort for tomorrow's dinner


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 23, 2014)

Have a flank steak out for tonight. Going to fix it like the Lifetime cookware book suggests. Probably do Ore-Ida fries in the oven to go with and a veggie or two. I have a small roast thawing for tomorrow night. Unless I save it for Saturday. Everybody's mentioning Subway-maybe I will stop and get Subway for tomorrow night. There's one at the truck stop a mile around the corner from us. I think I can guess one for H. I know he has ordered the cold cut combo before. I usually get the turkey. They will have to be cold because I don't know H.'s time schedule again.


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2014)

I for sure



Subway. There are more of them around us, and on our commute home, than anything else.

At least here in our area, for January, each Foot Long (too much!), is only $5, not just select ones but all of them. I like to get cold ones anyway, but for sure at that price, when if it's cold, it's just as good the next day and can send it in H's lunch or eat it for "breakfast" myself the next day





However, I am still, _seriously_, wishing I had some more pork chops to pan fry


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2014)

Oven "fried" boneless / skinless chicken breast, green bean / wax bean / baby carrot mixture, some kind of pasta side or mashed potatoes w/ gravy, and maybe applesauce


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 24, 2014)

I think we are going out for dinner tonight - probably chinese (thank you chandab for making me crave it lol) since our beef is ready for pick -up at the butcher and that means we will be out and about at dinner time. Leftovers last night again since my husband worked late, didn't get in until after 8:30. I had some of the ham and pasta soup I made Wednesday and he had a salad with some canned salmon.


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2014)

Now I'm not sure if I'm going to make the chicken after all. Just not hungry enough for tonight. Maybe soup!


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 24, 2014)

The flank steak was sort of tough. I know you have to cook it right. I didn't do Subway tonight. Lots of blowing snow and wind gusts tween 30-40 mph. H. is late. I made mostecolli-plain jane type. Tomorrow night the roast. Jill-I still wish we were neighbors and I could eat at your house most nights LOL!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2014)

Aw thanks! I never make anything hard or fancy, but love to eat. The chicken was really good, but I thought we'd picked up boneless / skinless breasts. It turned out, we have bought regular breasts so I took the skin off and left the bone in. it still was way more moist and good than when we get it deboned, so now for a lot of things, I will opt for the same kind again and just skin them before using.

Tonight, I think I'm going to thaw out some chili I'd made before and turn it into a chili mac casserole, maybe with some cornbread too and some kind of sides... probably the same boring green beans and corn, but I can't think of what else would go well with chili mac and don't have salad stuff on hand.


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2014)

PS I also made a quick quiche over the weekend with turkey sausage, frozen pepper strips, onions, and cheddar and it was super good and extra easy! Had it with mandarin oranges and oven fries.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 27, 2014)

This weather's getting to me! Don't even feel like eating sometimes.

The roast was good. Very tender. Had fries and fruit with it. Last night we just threw a frozen pizza in the oven. I am going to make vegetable beef soup with the leftover roast tonight (I think) with some Pillsbury crescent rolls. If I can get up the motivation, I might make some cookies-snickerdoodles maybe.

We are getting a quarter of one of our friend's steers. I wish it was a half, but we could only afford a quarter right now. Maybe we can get a half later this spring. He will have more. I think he raises them or butchers them in rotation somehow??? I don't know how it works. The first one we had was wonderful. They are grass fed (great hay too-I have seen it) and no hormones, etc. The second was a little heifer that he felt was too small to breed. She was kind of tough and not the best flavor. I think the bigger ones must have beat up on her, LOL!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2014)

I love roast, and frozen pizza. Honestly, there's only a few foods I don't think I like or some I just can't / won't make myself try (like escargot, beef tongue, octopus). We will be eating a take-and-bake deli pizza one night this week. It's in the fridge now and I'm looking forward for when we'll eat it





Was thinking before when I make chili mac, it gets a little dry. I cooked the macaroni until it was firmer than I like and then just mixed it up and have it in the pot with the chili to cook / heat on low awhile. Figuring the pasta will absorb more moisture and the "casserole" (uncasseroled) won't get dry. I don't even think I want cheese on mine, but I can melt it over H's and P's.

Sorta wish it was dinner time now. I ate breakfast/lunch (same meal) too early maybe!)


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 27, 2014)

I really like the chili/mac idea. I have some chili in my deep freeze that I will do that with I think. Good idea



Tonight we are having tbone steaks, first try of our new beef so here's hoping it is tasty, I find the younger animals have less flavour than the older ones but there is a fine line between best flavour and the tenderness I want. We'll have baked potatoes and green salad with them or, if I find time to precook the potatoes and eggs, I'll make potato salad and green beans instead.


----------



## chandab (Jan 27, 2014)

All this talk of chili, I think I'll take out the little bowl of left-over chili I have in the freezer and have it for my lunch tomorrow. [shayne can have canned soup.]


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2014)

The chili mac was good and I did it in the pot for awhile then put it in a casserole pan. I baked it until it was pretty hot, then put some shredded cheese on top and baked it a tiny bit longer until that melted. Had it with carrots and green beans, and I had added some diced tomatoes and more green peppers to the chili. I don't think the plate had many carbs in it because it was mostly chili and veggies and the chili mac didn't have much "mac", but I think people could make it to their taste or preference easy as can be. There's a ton so that for left overs tonight, but will aim to make some different sides and maybe cancel out the general low-carbness of it and make some cornbread muffins


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 28, 2014)

The steaks we had last night were fantastic! Yum, so tender and really nice flavour. Made me want to make them again tonight but I won't. I try to keep our red meat down to only a few times a week even tho I love it so much. Today I am making a chicken stew for the guys lunch tomorrow and we'll have that for supper. I will either make biscuits or corn meal muffins to go with it. The guys like both and so do I so we'll see which I feel like making. I might make some orange waffles for my son and his gf's deep freeze too. They like to have them frozen and just pull one out and toast it for breakfast and since I'm going to cooking up a mess in my kitchen I might as well do it all.


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2014)

Bisquick's Easy Chicken pot pie for supper tonight. Have lots of left over chicken from the other night, so probably enough to make soup too, or maybe I'll try some chopped chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 28, 2014)

I saved the breast meat today for making chicken salad sandwiches later in the week (probably Thursday nite) I just chop it up add celery and green onions and mayo along with a little salt and pepper. Easy and quick and my husband loves the stuff, he even eats it on crackers if there is enough after we have the sandwiches.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 28, 2014)

I made Stouffer's spaghetti and meatballs for me and Lasagna for H. and Pepperidge Farm Garlic Toast. I really shouldn't each the prepackaged stuff with my IBS though. I have a little sirloin for tomorrow night and I think I will do baked french fries and a veggie with it. It's grocery week. I think I will maybe purchase more poultry. Meat is so high priced now though-well, all groceries are.


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2014)

Performancemini said:


> It's grocery week. I think I will maybe purchase more poultry. Meat is so high priced now though-well, all groceries are.


I just got a few groceries yesterday, and Albertson's had boneless, skinless chicken breasts for $1.88/pound (don't know about elsewhere, but that's pretty cheap here for chicken breasts).


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2014)

We eat chicken a lot, and also turkey. I usually like that better than red meat. We also eat pork often but am having mixed feelings over it late. Sometimes fish but that usually is from frozen and often breaded so I know that probably cancels out the health benefits pretty effectively






Tonight, I don't have anything! I do, but nothing to really make. I had a 6pm client meeting but that ended up rescheduling this morning (bad weather). So now I'm home with frozen chicken that I will make tomorrow. SO tonight, that "take and bake" pizza is up! Yum


----------



## chandab (Jan 29, 2014)

We eat lots of red meat, but we raise Red AngusX cattle; so eat homegrown beef. Store bought meat doesn't hold a candle to homegrown, there is no comparison. I'm not a fan of pork, and Shayne is allergic, so we don't eat it. We eat some chicken, and a bit of fish; but like you the fish is frozen and breaded usually, although the Gorton's pan fish is good (frozen, but less breading). [Forget what those Gorton's fish products are actually called, but I know the packaging, Shayne doesn't like them.]


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2014)

I know the kind you're talking about, Chanda, and we like that kind of fish, too



I love red meat, but try not to eat it as often as I'd like. Nothing better than a really rare steak for dinner


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 29, 2014)

chandab said:


> We eat lots of red meat, but we raise Red AngusX cattle; so eat homegrown beef. Store bought meat doesn't hold a candle to homegrown, there is no comparison. I'm not a fan of pork, and Shayne is allergic, so we don't eat it. We eat some chicken, and a bit of fish; but like you the fish is frozen and breaded usually, although the Gorton's pan fish is good (frozen, but less breading). [Forget what those Gorton's fish products are actually called, but I know the packaging, Shayne doesn't like them.]


You are so right, chandab! I buy almost no meat in the stores. I am not comfortable with factory style farming practices anyway and it really does something to the flavour. I love beef, grass fed not grain fattened and would eat that 5 nights a week if it weren't supposed to be hard on the arteries. We buy the beef from neighbours since we don't have our own cattle anymore, we raise our own chicken and will raise turkeys this year too. We would raise our own pork but all we like is a pork chop or steak 2 or 3 times a year, the ribs, bacon and ham so we'd end up with a lot we wouldn't eat. So every now and again I buy what we like usually when its on sale. We buy fish usually, the type that is pan ready with a coating or flavouring on it. We used to know a guy who went ocean fishing and he would trade fish for beef. We'd get red snapper and a variety of other fish and best of all he'd give use halibut. I don't really care for most fish but I love halibut. Unfortunately he has moved so we don't get that anymore. Other than that I only buy pre-skinned/deboned chicken breasts (because they are quick and easy if I'm too lazy to cook or forget to take something out) and occasionally a garlic coil (which my husband loves) , smokies or weiners.


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2014)

Tonight it's oven baked teriyaki boneless / skinless chicken breasts (just using the Shake & Bake mix, but that makes the chicken so tasty and super juicy), mixed veggie thing (green beans / wax beans / baby carrots), and mashed potatoes. Maybe some corn.


----------



## chandab (Jan 30, 2014)

Soft Shell tacos. Lots of hamburger in the freezer and happen to have a package thawed out. Shayne was in town, so picked up the lettuce, tomatoes and cheese needed.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 31, 2014)

Didn't get groceries! Frustrating, because I could go, shop in the motorized cart and a lot of the stuff, and have the store load them; but no way to get it all in the house at home on the crutches! Hope H. takes the hint from tonight that we are super low on food stuffs. I cooked his last package of Bacon up (I can eat BLT's, but can't stand cooking Bacon because when I was PG it was the one thing that the smell of made me sick). I froze some and left a little out for supper. We had scrambled eggs with chives, bacon, shoestring potatoes, and california mix veggies (added extra broccoli since H. likes brocolli but dislikes cauliflower and only eats some carrots). Don't know what I will make tomorrow night. There are still pork steaks in the freezer, but I don't eat them. I think there is still a salmon fillet-I can eat that. Guess we are still good for another night or so if I have to. Surprising what you can find if you dig around. Might be a little odd-but it's food.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 31, 2014)

I had quinoa and fish last night. No vegies but I did eat a bowl of berries (strawberries, raspberries, blueberries and blackberries.) Husband came home late again (this new position he has at work is just too much for one guy IMO - of course that might be because he is training someone for his old position as well as the shipper/receiver and trying to clean up the mess left by the last guy) I feel so bad for him having to work 12 hour days but all I can do is try to help him relax when he is at home. Anyway, he just had a salmon sandwich and a glass of gingerale for dinner, insisted that was all he wanted. 'sigh' Tonight I'll make something with the ground beef we just got back. Probably scramble fry it and add in a mushroom/onion gravy then serve it with rice since I am out of potatoes. Along with that I'll probably cook some of the broccoli and cauliflower I grew last summer and froze. At least it is a meal that reheats nicely so even if he's really late again he can have something more than a sandwich.


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2014)

Tonight, I'm making a "Tangy Slow Cooker Pork Roast" from a recipe on AllRecipes.com that I hope will turn out well. This morning, I'm making a quick quiche with sweet bell peppers and onions with oven fries and fruit salad


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2014)

Shoot, lazy me! After I filled up on quick quiche (which we ended up having with lightly glazed (honey) baby carrots and bread pouding vs. what I'd originally planned), I felt like I'd never be hungry again and didn't get the pork roast going. Probably okay, though. I'll make THAT tomorrow and I always like to make something "special" (which only means different than the usual) for the Super Bowl (yawn to me, but H loves it!). Plus, I think H can make the pork into pulled pork sandwiches for the week if he wants, so maybe it's better timing anyhow. Despite how full I _was_, now I'm going to go see what I can make on the fly for dinner. Pretty hungry right about now


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 1, 2014)

I got the Subways last night; but then I felt kind of "off" again and only ate some of the baked crinkle fries I made and drank some Sprite. I think the weather, sitting around stuck inside and being so out of groceries here has just got to me. I made some cinnamon rolls (just baking powder biscuits really) this morning and we enjoyed those. I made a BL for lunch (out of tomato, LOL!) and that sat OK. Hubby said he would take me grocery shopping either tonight or tomorrow. I found 3 little chicken tenders in the freezer, so I could make soup with veggies and noodles. That would be interesting at least.


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2014)

Soup is good! Especially with chicken. That's what I crave when I feel "off".

What did you have from Subway? Sometimes I feel off after that as well, and my favorite thing from there is a seafood sub. I've thrown a few out over the years, thinking they were spoiled, but also, I think the #1 cause of "food poisoning" is actually lettuce. You can't wash out what is w/in the leaf... Iceberg lettuce (which is what they have at our Subways) and I do not get along.

Also, I do think there is some science about chicken soup helping people to heal. I make it sometimes, but with my skills, and my ability to "grow" a recipe beyond the container I plan to make it in, I really don't think I can beat what comes in a can or an envelope





I hope you are feeling better soon. We had a horse "off" this morning, and one of our favorites (Lou, driving mare who is now 20). She's fine now, but I wonder if for me when I feel off, if it's not also related to weather changes. I think if it does impact our animals (and I know it does), it also impacts us.


----------



## chandab (Feb 1, 2014)

Steak for supper tonight, I think its a T-bone, but could be a Rib steak. Instant flavored potatoes and creamed corn.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a turkey Subway on Italian with lettuce, tomato and pickle. But I only ate about two inches of it. My "taster" may have been off anyway. Actually I usually do skip the lettuce out like that. Tonight's soup wasn't very good either. I was out of my rice milk and even regular milk that I wanted to add to the broth to make a creamier looking base. I just used more chicken broth and cornstarch (out of flour too). It just didn't look or taste all that great. Had cranberry sauce with it. That tasted good to me. Should have made some baked fries again I guess. We are going shopping tomorrow. (After H. plows us and the neighbors drives again). (Then we are supposed to get -maybe major- more snow Tuesday; so he can do it again, sometime).


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 2, 2014)

Whoo-hoo! Went to the grocery store! Now there's more choices of food to make meals! But we went late afternoon, so I am going to make cheeseburgers, steak fries, and veggies for supper (maybe a salad too). We had lunch in the cafe/pizzaria/salad bar at the grocery store. Only the cafeteria line was closed already. I had mix of pasta salads from the salad bar (macaroni, tortellini and tuna with peppers). Hubby had pepperoni pizza and an Italian salad.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 3, 2014)

We shopped yesterday too. Had lunch out with our son, I had popcorn shrimp and yam fries (and something called freckled lemonade to drink- lemonade with sliced strawberries in syrup - yummy) and then we just had mushroom soup and a bun for dinner last night because we just weren't that hungry. I had put beef ribs in the crock pot yesterday morning so I will put bbq sauce on them and broil them tonight and we'll eat those with rice for supper along with a veggie. probably a green salad since we have fresh lettuce etc and I like to use it up in the first week after we get it to be sure it stays fresh.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 3, 2014)

Last night I made a new dish of veal scaloppini with artichoke hearts. I will do this again!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 4, 2014)

H. is working late again. Doesn't get home til around 8 and then does the horses, so we don't eat until like 8:30 pm. I don't care for this. I don't really feel like making a meal this time of night. I need to make a list of my favorite crockpot meals that stay tasty a long time (otherwise they taste blechh by the time H. gets to them).

Last night I ended up making grilled cheese, baked potatoes and peas and cranberry sauce. Tasted good and was fast.

I am planning Lasagna tonight. I was going to do it in the crockpot and then I forgot to start it, so it's too late now. I will have to do it the regular way. So I will have to find out when H. may be home so I can time it right. I have Pepperidge Farm frozen garlic toast left to go with it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 4, 2014)

Assuming I can find the recipe since I haven't made it in years, I am making sloppy Joes for the guys lunch tomorrow. So we'll have that for dinner tonight too I suppose. Just have to decide what type of bread I'm making to go as buns with it. What I really feel like eating tonight is a chicken stir fry but that won't do for the guys lunch so I'll have to wait until tomorrow night, or Friday if we decide we aren't hungry enough for it tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2014)

Tonight, turkey tenderloin, baby carrots, green beans, and mashed potatoes. Tomorrow will be a repeat because my last client meeting starts at 6pm and there's a lot of left overs for H and our friend.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know what to make, groceries or no groceries. I guess I am tired of making supper at almost bedtime or making mine and eating alone and then reheating his. I guess I am also bummed again with this ankle/foot and stuff. I started PT with some flexing and strengthening exercises. She said my crutches have been adjusted wrong-too short. Now my right elbow aches like arthritis. Then I have been carrying things in my left hand, pushing the crutch into my side and bruised a rib there. To top it off then, I went to the library and got too many books so the bag was real heavy. Half way to the car it felt like something went POP on that rib. So I went to immediate care and they did x-rays. No cracks. I guess I pulled the muscle/s over that rib. So now it REALLY hurts when I move, reach, or cough. AND, my usually normal blood pressure read 161 over 84. I went to Walgreen's the next morning and the pharmasist took my BP again. It was 141 over 78. She said since I have had a 'traumatic injury' (foot) for so long and not been able to be active that that could be the cause for the readings. But she said to check it again in 4 weeks and see how it is. (My Mom has a machine because she checks hers most days, so if I am up that way, she can check it too). The rib is making things even harder; but the BP thing is making me kind of nervous. I hope it goes down more. Pharmasist said Dr.'s are usually put you on med's if it's over 140. What all this has to do with food I don't know-except I don't feel like trying to cook!


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry about the ill-fitting crutches, irritated ribs and BP. The one and only time I was on crutches, they didn't give me a tall enough pair, so they couldn't be adjusted long enough for me and I was bruised from armpit to waist on both sides within 24 hours, and since my injury wasn't horrible, I told them where they could stick their crutches and went to hobbling around.

As to supper, I'm not sure, but it'll be hamburger something. Found a recipe that calls for stewed tomatoes, which I don't have, but do have plenty of diced tomatoes (and tomato sauce); anyone know if they can be substituted in a recipe?


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 5, 2014)

I would think you could substitute the diced tomatoes. Probably make it a touch different, but not much. Could probably use tomato sauce too. I think how it is seasoned would be a factor to make it similar to the original recipe in taste anyway.


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks. I did finally do a google search, and the main difference seems to be the size of the tomato chunks and the seasoning (stewed has some, plain diced doesn't). I think I'll be fine for this recipe.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 5, 2014)

The biggest difference between diced and stewed tomatoes is that stewed has onions, peppers and garlic (as well as sometimes other spices if its italian or chili stewed rather than just regular stewed tomatoes) Diced is just canned tomatoes that are diced rather than whole. I use all of them interchangeably and just add what I like to make up for the differences, so more garlic etc. with the diced.


----------



## chandab (Feb 6, 2014)

I had diced, and based on the cookbook (its a Cowboy cookbook), I added a little taco sauce to the tomatoes for flavoring (and to make up the roughly tablespoon shortage of tomatoes), should have added a little more. It turned out pretty good, it was something a bit different to do with hamburger and he ate seconds.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I will make some oven BBQ pork chops tonight with some rice-a-roni and some veggies


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow! H. just pulled in at 5:30 tonight! No side job I guess. Now I have to figure out supper for us both, LOL!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 7, 2014)

lol, isn't it funny we miss them, wish they were home earlier etc. and them when they do get home at a more normal time we are caught completely off guard. I made a teriyaki ginger chicken stir fry last night. I wish I had some left overs for my lunch but my husband asked for them so I'll have to find something else. Unlike him I have the entire fridge and pantry to choose from so it seemed fair.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 7, 2014)

I quick thawed a small sirloin in the microwave and made Idahoan instant loaded mashed potatoes (ewwww, sulfites!) and baby white corn kernals and chocolate chip cookies. Our quarter beef is ready. H. took the day off from his regular job, but went to his side job. I hope he doesn't forget the beef. If he doesn't pull a lated working side job day, then he'll get a little more rest. I bet he goes back there tomorrow too (supposed to snow-again-maybe 1-3 inches, like they can predict right!). Didn't put anything out again. Guess I will quick thaw in microwave again!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 8, 2014)

Decided to put something to thaw last night. I put out a big slice of cod. Not sure what all we'll have with it yet. I have a recipe to make it with a little lemon and herbs that is nice. H. is picking up the beef today too.


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2014)

I've got turkey chili in the crockpot


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 9, 2014)

Yum, sounds good! H. didn't pick up the beef yesterday after all. I didn't put anything out and am trying to decide between turkey cutlets or some little rib eye steaks. I think H. would pick the steaks, but I am leaning toward the turkey. Maybe the turkey since we have done a lot of beef lately.


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2014)

Tonight, we're having "chili mac" with some shredded cheddar cheese, green beans and carrots (to cut the carbs). I'd hoped that this would be "it" for the chili, which is good, but this is the 3rd night in a row. There will be more so I guess I'll be freezing some chili mac for later use. Still... I'm hungry for it! Chili and spaghetti seem to be one of the few things we could eat many days in a row and still like it.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2014)

I really need to come up with some new "tricks". I keep making the same things over and over... tonight, it will be some kind of oven baked chicken (either BBQ or "fried"), some left over baby carrots, peas (probably, but if not then green beans or broccoli -- something green), and mashed potatoes. I still love the stuff, but am not sure if H and P don't get tired of the same stuff repeatedly...





We cannot eat all the chicken tonight, so I will hold half back for tomorrow, and hope to come up with some different sides to go with the chicken. I got an email the other day from AllRecipes.com with chicken dinner recipes so maybe I need to pull that up, or make that stuffing / chicken bake thing which H did used to love and I've not made in forever


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 11, 2014)

Pulled out the last package of leftover Christmas roast beef to thaw. I am going to make stew tonight. I just posted in the Back Porch that I have had it with this -0 and below weather. My Mom's therm on her car gave out yesterday. My husband thinks the trans on the truck needs something (oww, sounds scary) and when I started to follow him in this morning my car (which we left-stupidly-sit out last night in the - temps) the temp gage went clear up to the red, no heat, and so H. takes my car into work (guess he made it). Don't know what we are going to do now. He was going to go get the beef tonight too. Maybe I should give them a call and just let them know what's happening, but we will be getting that meat soon. Hope you all are managing.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 11, 2014)

Haven't been on much lately, this crazy winter weather is taking its toll on me. I'm totally exhausted and not sleeping well as I can't seem to shut my brain off. Actually haven't been making anything for dinner that is special or difficult, just same ole, same ole. Since we are expecting another storm, yet again, I'm roasting some beef tonight with carrots, broccolli and potatoes. Then slow cooker vegtable beef soup tomorrow, or if we lose power roast beef sandwiches, I'll play the weather by ear since the weather people can't make up their minds, how much which path or even when it will arrive. Just trying to survive this never ending winter. Thinking of baking some bread, hmmm.


----------



## chandab (Feb 11, 2014)

Crock Pot beef and noodles tonight. The round steak, mushrooms and cream of mushroom soup are in the crock pot cooking, now; and at supper time I'll cook up some noodles to serve it over.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 11, 2014)

We had steak, pan fries, asparagus and green salad on Sunday and then last night I used the left over pan fries to make a nice creamy potato and bacon soup. Tonight I'm planning to make a quiche to use up some of the eggs in my fridge. The chickens slow down in this cold weather but I still get over a dozen a week from 6 hens and we just don't really eat that many. I don't really love eggs or anything made from them like omelets but I'll eat quiche and my husband likes it.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm envious of you all with soup and stew. This is the weather for it! I decided to do oven BBQ chicken (again) but with broccoli and mac & cheese, to which I plan to add some peas to make it a little healthier... and some left over carrots.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 11, 2014)

Jill, why don't you do a soup with your leftover BBQ chicken? Something like a southwestern tortilla soup or something maybe? Just a thought.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 12, 2014)

Did the beef stew last night. H. asked for cake, I made a box vanilla and he wanted coconut icing. I ate a piece last night and one late morning today. I have been trying to make myself get back on a better food kick. One SMALL piece last night should have been all the treat I needed.

I threw a box of mac and cheese on the counter for tonight. Maybe I will chunk some chicken breast into it with veggies and a salad. Not sure. Put some ground beef out for tomorrow night, but I'm not sure what I am going to do with it yet.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 12, 2014)

I took ground beef out for tonight. I'm planning to scramble fry it and add some mushrooms, garlic, onions, mushroom soup and a bit of beef bovril(oxo) to make a gravy and serve it over ramen noodles. I tried it once before over the ramen noodles and we loved it so I thought I'd cook it that way again.

Sent left over quiche for my husband's lunch today and added enough for my son as well. He texted me at noon to tell me how good it was. Nice




, I think its always nice to know someone enjoyed what you've cooked.


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd only used enough chicken breast (boneless / skinless) to make one dinner for the three off us the other day, and with the rest of the chicken I did a crock pot thing that tasted good. Not sure what we'll eat tonight. TONS of snow here, and I am wishing I'd saved back part of the chicken for soup, because this is for sure soup weather... I got up WAY too early so I think it's waaaay past time to eat



something!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 13, 2014)

Just made BBQ ground beef sandwiches, baked beans, fries and yellow squash and zucchini chips. Hmmmm, now what for tomorrow night? Maybe potatoe soup!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2014)

I made speghetti sauce yesterday with turkey sausage and lots of peppers and onions. It turned out really good and will be eating more of it today I honestly want to eat it for breakfast, it's so good


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's what we had the other day. Perfect for cold weather.

Tex Mex Bake

1 pound ground beef

1 can whole kernel corn

1 cup chopped onions

1 cup salsa

1 teaspoon cumin

1 package corn muffin mix

Brown beef in a skillet. Drain fat. Add corn, salsa, onions and cumin. Cover and simmer until onions are tender. Pour into baking dish.

Prepare muffin mix according to package directions. Carefully spread batter over beef mixture, making sure entire surface is covered.

Bake 20-25 minutes at 400 degrees until golden brown.


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2014)

^^^ Oh my gosh, that sounds good! I wish I had seen your idea earlier. I already mixed up our ground beef for hamburgers tomorrow, but am wanting to try this soon! We did have spaghetti for breakfast (yes, I know that's weird!) and for tonight it's got to frozen pizza and side veggies. Don't hate me for how fancy I am... I'm really looking forward to chowing down


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 15, 2014)

No potato soup. I decided to throw a Tombstone Pizza in (ok, but not our favorite) and make salads; but H. wanted to grocery shop so we did that. I thought we would eat at the cafe again; but no. Turns out H. had stopped at Culver's and got a burger and drink. He had went and picked our beef up at the processor's. So when we got home (at 9 pm) I had cereal and blueberries and toast with almond butter. I have some chicken sausage out for tonight but not sure what to do with it. We don't have any peppers. I bought some quinoa to try, and I have some orzo. I have those super skinny rice noodles too; I haven't tried them. I can't do soy sauce either. Limits how I can do the recipes. I went to a program on the FODMAP food program. It's supposed to be very helpful to people with digestive issues in most cases. My gastro doctor suggested it too. It kind of eliminates lactose and sugars, except for table sugar and 100% pure maple syrups. Also suggests gluten free. But after 2-3 months you can start trying to introduce the eliminated groups back in to see if you in particular tolerate them. The gluten free doesn't thrill me. I have never thought breads bothered me much; but maybe in moderation. I know I can't tolerate whole wheat much. I am just going to go at it bit at a time.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 16, 2014)

Just cooked the sausage up plain and crisp. Made mashed potatoes and gravy and broccoli with cheese. I think I am going to feed him the pizza tonight.


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 16, 2014)

Baked chicken tonight with mac and cheese (hubby's favorite) and green beans with new potatoes (my favorite).


----------



## chandab (Feb 16, 2014)

Rib Steak and corn on the cob.


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't know. I need to "triage" (sp?) our options LOL! We have some more ground beef, and some thawed chicken thighs... If they both need to be cooked today, then I'll be making one thing for the dogs and another for us (but I just did make dog food the other day, but don't like to waste meat). We shall see...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 17, 2014)

Last night was a sirloin roast with gravy served as hot beef sandwiches. Tonight I think I'll make a salmon casserole with asparagus rather than peas. We haven't had one in ages and I like to vary meats, not have beef every night (or beef/chicken/beef/chicken lol) Besides, the casserole is easy and Mondays are busy days with catching up on household chores, stripping stalls etc.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 17, 2014)

Mmmmm, salmon. My husband dislikes salmon. I love salmon loaf or salmon patties.

Tonight is rib eyes, baked potatoes, veggie and garlic bread.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd trade you, lol. You can eat the salmon and I'll have your steak. I love a good steak. Too bad I had beef last night but maybe Wednesday I might make a steak, if I can remember to take the dang thing out of the freezer to thaw.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 17, 2014)

I always end up thawing them in the microwave because I forget to take anything out too!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 18, 2014)

I will thaw ground beef or even a chicken breast in the microwave but I find that steaks are better (they cook up more tender) if they are room temperature before cooking which means they need time to completely thaw and warm up. In the microwave that always means the edges are cooked already when I do it


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2014)

Chicken stir fry with lots of veggies and some crab Rangoon that's just from frozen. Sugar free pudding for dessert


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 18, 2014)

H. had quite the night last night (you can read about it in "the back porch" thread under the griping about the weather section). Anyway, working and plowing two properties; he didn't get in until MIDNIGHT! I ended up cutting up his steak into cubes and cubing a big baker potato and making soup with them in V8 juice with herbs. Then he never ate it, he was too tired. Drank a mug of hot cocoa and went to bed. He might get it reheated when he gets home tonight.

I haven't felt the best today, so I think I will make chicken broth and those little pasta rings for soup and some toast. I think I have been snacking way too much. Good news on the foot/ankle-I am putting about 3/4 of my weight on it now (with crutches and the boot). Making progress that way. Will need work to strengthen it and get flexibility back. I enjoyed crutching and plopping through the wet and mushy dirt and gravel to the garage this afternoon on my own. Didn't need H. to pull the car up to the house today a least!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, that figures! H. pulls in early, no side job tonight. So I skipped the soup and made spaghetti and bread.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL. never mind Performancemini, my husband called me at 6pm to say he'd be home at 6:30 and oh btw he invited a co-worker to come for dinner too. I was scrambling around to pull together something more than the left overs I'd planned to get cleaned up. We ended up with meatloaf, garlic mashed potaotoes and cream corn, not exactly a gourmet meal and it wasn't ready until nearly 7:30 but really, what did he expect after all those nights of coming in at 8:30 or 9 pm. The co-worker has been here before and was fine with anything she didn't have to cook and thrilled to have company for the evening since her husband was out of town (he is gone for 10 days then home for 4 on a steady rotation right now. Sometimes he's away for 21 days and then home for 6) and she gets lonely with only her cat for company.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, that sounded good! I bet she enjoyed it all. Our neighbor's husband is a trucker and is on a week and off a week or a weekend; so I know what you mean. She has two cats and two big dogs for company (a Dobie and a mix that's supposed to be Great Dane and Boxer).

I just put out a couple of the little chicken breast tenders out. Maybe I'll make Chicken Corn Chowder. I'll ask H. when he comes in what he wants me to do (but he'll probable say his standard 'whatevers easy').


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2014)

Red beans and rice with turkey sausage and lots of diced tomatoes, bell peppers and onions


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep. H. said 'whatever is easy'. So I told him I was thinking chicken corn chowder and he turned his nose up at it! LOL! Well, that is easy. Anyway, he said just brown it up and make instant potatoes and a vegetable. That's fast and I'm hungry. So, OK.

I am thinking soup and grilled cheese tonight. Just in case we get the wintery mix and the winds. That sounds like a good meal for a night like that.


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2014)

Homemade chicken and dumplings, one of Shayne's favorites, and much easier than I ever thought...


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2014)

Leftovers of last night, but it was good and actually better the next day


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 21, 2014)

Tonight was hamburgers, shoestring french fries, string beans, cranberry sauce and dill slices. (H. loves the cranberry sauce. He eats it like it's ice cream!).


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2014)

Thawing a couple steaks, thinking of slicing them up and stir frying them and then adding some veggies and rice and calling it supper for something different.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 22, 2014)

Drat! I didn't put anything out either. Maybe I will get a round steak out and do the same. Only probably won't do stir fry. Maybe more like a steak with orzo and veggies type of thing. I have to do the online recipe search again.

Well, husband wanted to use our local Lino's Italian restaurant gift certificate. It's a lovely place. Old world atmosphere. Well, there was a 45 to one hour waiting time so we decided we didn't want to wait. We went around back to their carry out section and I waited in the car while H. went in and ordered and waited for the Pizza special (large pizza, Italian salad for 2-3 and 2 liters of pop). Got home and they had got the order backwards. It was supposed to be half pepperoni and all over sausage. They did all over pepperoni and half sausage. I don't like pepperoni, so I had to pick it off. Actually if i have to eat pepperoni, theirs is not too bad. It was nice. Son was in the work shop part of the barn working on a car. He stopped inside to wash up, so he had some pizza. Still enough enough left for H. to reheat for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm making a crustless quiche this morning with turkey bacon and carmelized onions and will probably have some oven fries and oranges with it. Tonight, oven BBQ chicken thighs (boneless / skinless), mashed potatoes, green beans and corn. H can take left over chicken for lunch tomorrow


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 23, 2014)

I picked up a pot roast (on sale) and will put it in my slow cooker with some carrots and a thick brown gravy. I usually put sliced taters in there, but I think I'll make smashed potatoes tonight and put the gravy on top. This way I can watch the nascar race, even if it is rain delayed and not be stuck in the kitchen.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't know again. Nothing out again. I better put a few things in to thaw for the next couple of days. Maybe slow cooker things. I stopped at the grocery after church and got a chicken salad sandwich, cookie and tea for lunch. Now I have a sort of 'tummy ache'. Either ate too fast or I need to watch what I am eating closer, like I said before. H. just warmed up the leftover pizza for his lunch. Smells good, but I don't want any. He's going to a movie that I don't care to see. I think I will cut out my Mother's costume.


----------



## chandab (Feb 23, 2014)

Left over spaghetti tonight, and tomorrow I'll be in town, so probably bring home chicken from the deli for supper.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, I pulled out some chicken breast tenderloins. Ended up defrosting them slightly in the microwave and cutting them up in small bite size pieces. I made an Amish recipe I had got for Chicken Dumplings. Oh gosh was it good! Pretty easy too. Here's the recipe:

2 cups chopped mix of vegetables (potatoes, carrots, celery and onion)

1 cup chopped chicken

1 cup chicken broth

salt and pepper to taste

Cook the vegetables in enough water to cover until soft, about 15 minutes. Place the chicken in a 3 quart saucepan or stockpot and cover with the broth. Add salt and pepper to taste. Heat to boiling and cook until the chicken is done, about 10-15 minutes. Add the vegetables and liquid and bring back to a boil before adding Dumplings.

Dumplings:

1 1/2 cup flour

1 1/3 cup butter, softened

1 teaspoon salt

2 teaspoons baking powder

2 teaspoons sugar

milk

Combine flour, butter, salt, baking powder and sugar. Add enough milk to make a stiff dough. Drop by spoonfuls (dumplings expand) in boiling chicken mixture. Cover. Reduce heat. Cook for 20 minutes. Do Not Lift Cover til done.

Tomorrow night H. has to go out of town and won't be back until news time. So I will have a light supper.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm making turkey chili later today that will be in the slow cooker after I make it up until dinner time. Going to load it up with tons of bell peppers, onions and diced tomatoes



Probably bake some sour dough rolls to go with it as well.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 25, 2014)

Beef stew tonight.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 25, 2014)

I made a kind of chicken pot pie last night. Cubed chicken breast browned in olive oil, onions, celery, mushrooms and sweet red peppers then added some cream cheese until it was melted and blended in a can of mushroom soup with some chicken stock and poultry seasoning and pepper. After it was all mixed well I put it in a casserole dish and topped it with biscuit dough made with a bit extra milk (about the consistency of muffin batter) so it could be dropped from a spoon rather than rolled. It turned out really well and my husband had seconds even tho he didn't make it home until after 8 (poor guy) .

Tonight, I was thinking steaks and ??? but if he is late again that won't work well... maybe I should just do paninis and soup.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2014)

We're still working on the chili. Making salad and corn muffins to go with it tonight.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 25, 2014)

Beef stew's cooking and boy does it smell good! I made an amish cake called 'cake that doesn't last long'. It called for a tube or loaf pan. I used a loaf pan. It was supposed to bake for an hour and 15 minutes. It sure wasn't done~I ended up taking it out after an hour and 45 minutes and I don't think it is done yet. I may have to toss it. I might try it in a bundt pan next time. It has crushed pineapple, chopped nuts (I used pecans) and bananas in it. Smells good.


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2014)

I won't be home until around 6pm tonight (and it's H's bday!), so it's probably going to be something like frozen pizza and veggies. Will make something better tomorrow, though.


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been sick these last four days or so. Poor hubby has had left overs or whatever he could scrounge from the fridge (you know he's not going to cook). This morning I have finally joined the ranks of the living, although I couldn't taste my morning coffee. Sigh. So, while I'm feeling better, I now can't taste anything. BUT, I will take something out of the freezer and cook dinner tonight as we are now officially out of left-overs and if I eat raisin bran for another dinner I'm going to scream!!! I have a new recipe for beef tips. I thought maybe I"d try it. But then if it's really good, I won't be able to taste it so how will I know? Guess I'll have to rely on hubby's taste buds.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 26, 2014)

Going to make pork steak for H. tonight and tuna melt for me. Tomorrow night I think I may make sweet n sour meatballs.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 27, 2014)

I put the sweet n sour meatballs over this rice noodle stuff I bought to try. YUCK! They are these super fine noodles, almost like thread. Forget the name. I figured H. wouldn't like them; but was hoping I would. They just look and tasted pasty. I didn't over cook them. We had mixed veg. H. ate the meatballs and veg. He just finished off two bowls of cereal to hold him overnight.


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2014)

I've tried rice noodles, too, and wasn't that crazy about them




I had high hopes!

Yesterday, H wanted oven BBQ chicken and sides for his "birthday" (I was a day late in making that meal), and he took leftover chicken for his lunch today.

This evening, he's going to be home late and I think I'm just going to play the "frozen pizza and canned veggie card" again. That works because we both like it and it doesn't take any pre-prep to make.

Tomorrow, I am going to do better in terms of effort and healthiness and make some bean soup in the crock pot


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 1, 2014)

We went grocery shopping last night, so ate in there cafeteria/pizzaria. I had their salad bar. Mixed salad and goodies with tuna salad. H. had BBQ pulled pork (which he said was so-so), mashed potatoes, dressing and scalloped corn.

Tonight is meatless spaghetti and garlic bread. My son brought over home made tamales (pork). His girlfriend/fiance was born and raised in Mexico, so she cooks a lot of dishes like that. He said she uses banana leaves to cook or steam them in??? She must be able to get them in the Latin grocers here??? Or maybe he said that's how her mother cooked them. Not sure. He said they are a little spicy, but not too too much. I will have to see if I can eat them (because of my IBS). She knows I can't eat much of some things. I want to at least taste!


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2014)

Frozen pizza for supper tonight.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2014)

I think we're going to have a Mexican pizza for dinner tonight.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 2, 2014)

Last night we had beef tips with gravy over egg noodles. It was actually left over from a couple of nights ago. It was a new recipe that I was trying out. The first night it was just so-so. (Don't you know I tossed the recipe, didn't think it was worth keeping) Then last night, after a day or two in the fridge, it was wonderful. But the hunt continues for a wonderful beef tips recipe.

Tonight we are having home made lasagna that I made and froze.

I've discovered that I have made all these wonderful meals for emergencies and carefully packaged and labeled them and put them in the freezer. Where they have languished since making them. I finally took stock of what was in there and have made the decision that emergency or not, it's time to start eating them. Besides, I'm still really under the weather and don't feel like cooking. Hence the lasagna tonight.

I've got all kinds of different soups and stews and several batches of spaghetti sauce in there, as well, so we'll be eating some of that in these next few days.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 2, 2014)

Dixie Belle; I think feeling unwell and this 'long winter' weather could qualify for somewhat of an emergency. And of course you don't want you foods to be in the freezer for too too long. Eat up! LOL!

I am just going to make hamburgers tonight, but I am going to make baked sweet potato fries to go with them.

Good news on the bad ankle/foot issue; I have graduated to walking with one crutch and a little with no crutches (at home and only a few feet now and then). I still have to take both crutches when I go out. But it's a start. And I have to listen to my body (ankle) as far as how often and how long. I will probably be in the boot for a while longer though, until we get the ankle stronger and more flexible. My heel is still tender too. But hey! it seems to be making progress.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2014)

Tonight, it is going to be a deli take and bake Mexican pizza. Also some green beans and corn, and I made a no-bake cheesecake with strawberry topping. Minimal effort, but it should taste pretty good





It sounds like we're in for some bad winter weather. Hoping we've got electical power tomorrow! Otherwise, I guess it will be sandwiches


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 3, 2014)

We had lasagna last night. OK, so I cheated. It was homemade, but it was out of the freezer. That counts, though, right?? And I made a cherry pie for us to snack on since we're going to be snowed in for the next two days. While I really should be making some kind of stew or soup for dinner, quite frankly, I'm sick of all that cold weather food so I think I'll make blackened tilapia tonight. I could make a baked potato to go with it and it should be good.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 3, 2014)

I made whipped sweet potatoes last night instead of fries. Then I made a peach coffee cake.

Tonight is a new recipe. BBQ chicken roll ups. It takes a can of pizza dough you roll out smooth. Mix a large can of chicken breast with your favorite BBQ sauce and spread over dough. Roll up and slice (like you do for cinnamon rolls or such) and bake. I am going to make some salads to go with it. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 4, 2014)

The BBQ chicken roll ups didn't go over at all. The dough didn't really get baked enough inside close to the chicken. My husband didn't really like the chicken like that anyway. Tossed that recipe. Tonight is potato soup with ham and cheese sauce.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 4, 2014)

Those roll ups sound interesting. I wonder if a person could make them with some other type of crust. Maybe a biscuit dough.... hmmm just thinking I think if I had some left over pork roast or beef I would try shredding it, mixing it with some bbq sauce and then spreading it on a thin biscuit crust and rolling. They'd make great finger food if they worked.

I made a roast chicken with stuffing, cranberry sauce and beans last night. Oh mustn't forget the gravy that my guy loves so much lol. it seemed to take forever for the chicken to cook tho. I didn't finish cleaning up dinner dishes until about 8:30 and it didn't take us all that long to eat so I think we must have sat down around 8. I was ravenous by then.

I'm not sure what I'll do tonight, maybe just left overs... or a chicken stir fry with teriyaki sauce and rice. I'll have to see if my husband will be home or not, his boss is in town and may want him to go out for dinner.


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2014)

I made some spaghetti sauce with Italian sausage and put in the crock pot on low for the day. Will probably have it with salad and scour dough bread



Busy day tomorrow so it will be slated for round two tomorrow.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 5, 2014)

Chicken, mashed potatoes and a veg tonight. I MIGHT make chocolate chip cookies if I get motivated.

Hey! Have to tell you. They are letting me try wearing my shoeS and walking. No boot, no crutches. I started last night. My heel still has a tender spot that I will have to monitor. And I will have to see how the rest goes too. Boy, are things tight and wobbly. My toes are stiff and it is ouchy putting the shoe on. My knee is a bit achy and twingy. My first few steps felt like I was going downhill! Weird! Now I have to watch because I sometimes spraddle so I am weaving side to side; or else "clump" a little, and I don't need to-I just need to smooth it out and stay slow. I hope I continue well and don't have to back up too far again.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, I hope I have not screwed my ankle back up. Walked around in my shoes off and all all day. Sometimes my heel ached and sometimes it didn't. Had aches and stings and twinges here and there off and on. Hope I only over did it and things are OK tomorrow. Tonight My ankle was swollen up behind both ankle bones. I iced it. Rest of the foot looked ok. But my heel is twinging off and on. My ankle and the outside of my foot ache a lot. Sure hope I haven't agravated something and have to start over or something. Banging my head against the wall, pulling hair, Yahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 6, 2014)

Performancemini, do you also have one of those light ankle braces that is basically just two white spoon looking supports connected by a piece of plastic? They put me in one when my cast and boot came off, it helped with rehab alot, and I still have it just in case I twist it again. It has velcro straps that wrap around your leg and ankle to adjust for swelling.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, I have one (mine's black), but they don't want me to wear it. They said something about needing to get the ligaments and stuff flexing again. This morning the foot looks back to normal. Ankle is the tiniest puffy under the bone, but it looks that way now anyway. I can feel a few twinges in the areas around the ankle bones, which I know are ligament areas. I think I just did WAY too much yesterday. My husband said to just stay off of it today and let it rest (so I am going to use the boot and crutches today). I have PT tomorrow.

Not sure what's for supper tonight. I might pull a couple of steaks out of the freezer. Made the chocolate chip cookies yesterday. Yummm! Gonna' get fatttttttttttt!!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 6, 2014)

I hope your foot is just giving you a bit of pain because it is weak from not being used and after a few days you will see it gradually improving until it is good as new.

I made pizza for dinner tonight. Its still in the oven and this is the first time I've made a pizza crust from scratch, I have my doubts about the crust, it seemed coarser than I like in spite of prolonged kneading. Well, we'll see how it is once its done I guess. Maybe I'll try one of the other *bazillion* recipes for crust next time if I don't like this one. lol


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 6, 2014)

I am going to make swiss steak tomorrow night with some cube steaks. With tomato gravy and potatoes and carrots.


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2014)

It's going to be a busy day today, so something easy / quick for dinner. Probably fish fillets with either oven fries or boxed Mac & cheese and some veggies


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 7, 2014)

Performancemini, hope your ankle and foot feels better soon.

Last night I fixed a ham steak sliced it into four pieces, opened a can of yams, and made creamed corn, since I have so many bags in the freezer that I need to use up.

Tonight is my favorite, meat loaf with roasted potatoes and carrots, yum. It is so bad for me and full of calories that it is a treat as we don't have it often.

Since it is the holy season I have stocked up on some frozen fish but would appreciate any freash fish recipes that you all would kindly share.


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm making this sweet and tangy pork roast in the crock pot (it's so good and so easy -- http://allrecipes.com/recipe/tangy-slow-cooker-pork-roast/ ) with baby carrots, peas, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 8, 2014)

Tonight we had a light dinner....breakfast burritos and home made hash browns. I love breakfast, I just don't eat in the mornings so when I have a need for breakfast food, we have it for dinner. And I love anything wrapped in a flour tortilla. I've been known to sauté onions and mushrooms and roll them in a flour tortilla for dinner.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 8, 2014)

I made the chicken and dumplings again, but I cooked up some soup noodles and dumped in the bottom of the bowls for extra.


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2014)

The crock pot pork roast was good and leftovers tonight, plus we froze half of it raw. H brought home a 5# one (urgh).

For the early part of today, a quick quiche that makes it's own crust (easy recipe:http://www.cooks.com/recipe/cu9e47sd/bisquick-quiche.html -- making ours with ham, onion and cheddar), oven fries and fresh pineapple.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 9, 2014)

I always get excited about a recipe and then realize it calls for a lot of milk. Can't have it. Some recipes don't do as well with my rice milk I use sometimes. I can't do the soy milk (which is thicker based). Rice milk is basically like using water. I usually try to cut it down by a 1/4 of the recipe.

Jill: do you think if I used the rice milk in you easy Quiche recipe it would work? It would be like adding water basically in place of the milk.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 10, 2014)

Yesterday hubby and some friends went to a car show in Nashville. That's like 2 hours from here. I really didn't expect him home for dinner so I didn't plan on anything. I figured I'd have a bowl of cereal and a bagel. What happens? He turns up around 2:00 pm. What? Everything was frozen. I had no plan. And I was up to my waist in quilt fabric as I had been sewing/cutting all day. I cranked out grilled cheese sandwiches. Yes, that's right folks, I gave my husband a sandwich for dinner. And you know what? It was good. I haven't had one in...well....forever. That'll teach him to come home unexpectedly. LOL


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 10, 2014)

My husband loves grilled cheese. He asks for one every Sunday for lunch. It's his standard suggestion for anytime I don't feel like making anything!

Tonight it's cheeseburgers. Not sure what I will do with them. A veggie and ???


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 10, 2014)

Tonight we are having chicken fried steak and country gravy, served with mashed potatoes and green beans. I would prefer to have broccoli but I'm all out, got plenty of green beans left. Pretty soon we will be putting the plants in the ground, they are just seedlings now in the window. I can't wait for freash veggies.


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2014)

Beef and noodles for supper tonight. Cooked a roast the other day for sandwich meat, and set aside all the little chunks for beef and noodles.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2014)

For the quiche, I think the rice milk could work, but you may want to add some butter or margarine. from what I have read, some people think it works better with whole milk then reduced fat milk. So maybe you would need to be at some fat to the rice milk? I have made it was 2 percent milk, and my mom has made it was a combination of skim and fat free half and half. my mom's is lower fat but tastes better than mine. I'm thinking of me fat make it work, and not sure that milk has enough fat? If you can work it out, it's yummy, easy and nutritious option for any time of day





Tonight here, it's going to be chicken stuffing casserole with some carb friendly veggie sides


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 11, 2014)

ohhh, thank you Chandra, beef and noodles sounds good. I had no idea what I was making tonight lol, now I'll thaw some grnd beef and make a gravy with it to serve over noodles. Perfect, it reheats well if my guy is late again. which is more than I can say for the chicken stir fry I made last night, poor husband, the veggies in it are just limp once its reheated.

For quiche I use cream cheese (spreadable) rather than milk and find my texture is better (firmer which I like) but I see no reason you can't make something similar with out dairy. I make fritatas with no milk, just eggs, veggies, potatoes, meat and herbs/spices. they are an excellent way to use up leftovers and extra eggs and mine have no crust so its almost like a baked omelet.


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2014)

I have hamburger thawing, but no idea what we'll have for supper; might skip cooking and just reheat the beef and noodles from last night.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 11, 2014)

I will have to play with the quiche recipe and see what I can come up with. It sounds so good and my husband likes eggs.

Last night I felt "icky" again, so I made him the cheeseburger and green beans. That was it, poor guy. I had a small bowl of cereal and a piece of cinnamon toast.

I have stew meat out for tonight that is thawed. I think it will be ok for one more day (put it in to thaw Sunday night). I think I will cook and crumle the other beef patty and make spaghetti tonight. Won't be a lot of meat, but it will do.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 11, 2014)

Tonight I'm fixing what I call box and bag dinner. I putting a box of fish with lemon and pepper in the oven, I'm adding a bag of orida fries and onion rings. Wa La, dinner is ready. Tomorrow we are having rain and storms so I'm making slow cooker chili.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 12, 2014)

Ended up making chili mac with the stew meat. I cheated and used tomato juice for the base. It didn't come out very good. I guess I wasn't in the mood to cook again. I ate mine. H. had a side job. Unforetunely it spoiled supper for him. He had to clean out a friend's stopped up plumbing. He said it gushed out "sewage" (his wording) and smelled SO bad. It was all he could smell even when he got home. He ended up snacking on cheese and crackers. It's all he could tolerate. (I assume his stomach got a little off from the job).

Tonight I am planning something we haven't had in ages and ages (my son used to love it when he was 2-5 years old especially). Good old mac n cheese with turkey hot dogs sliced up in it. And a veggie and salad I think.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2014)

Oven BBQ chicken breast, mac & cheese and green beans. Easy, but we like it anyway


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm making soup from the last of the roast chicken in my fridge and I picked up a small loaf (they called it a soup bowl loaf ) of sourdough bread to eat with it. I have a new part time/temporary job making hot lunch once a week at our local Child Development Center (they have physio, speech and occupational therapists to help special needs kids and their parents among other things) for their day cares. Today was my first day/orientation and I think I'll enjoy it. It goes til the end of June, I am just filling in for the regular cook who is on medical leave and pays a pretty decent rate - altho I only worked 2 hours today and will not work more than 6 hours a week so I won't be getting rich at it  Anyway I didn't feel like making 2 big meals so soup and bread it is for tonight.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 12, 2014)

Last summer my tomato plants went crazy and made more tomatoes than I could eat and give away. I made pots and pots of spaghetti sauce using the tomatoes and then froze it in Ziploc bags. Tonight I took one of those bags out, made some meatballs and a batch of corn bread and we had homemade sauce over shells. It tastes so different when you use fresh ingredients rather than opening a jar of something.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 13, 2014)

Dixie, we get lots of tomatoes too, but I can them. I use them in sauces and soups, sometimes puree them like I did yesterday to use in my slow cooker chili. Sure saves money and tastes so much better then store bought.

Tonight we are having ham, cabbage and boiled potatoes, need to use up our frozen cabbage from last years garden. Tomorrow is going to be busy, I'm going to an auction in the morning and then to have birthday cake with my grandson, so I'll probably bring home take out or have box and bag dinner, which will be either frozen fish, chicken or fries out of a bag.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2014)

I didn't get around to making the oven barbecued chicken last night, so tonight I have chicken in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup and onion soup mix. We will also be eating mashed potatoes, green beans, and baby carrots. Not that I need the carbohydrates, but I think I'm also going to heat some Hawaiian buns to go with it. The chicken breast I'm using are huge, so maybe we'll have leftovers tomorrow... maybe with egg noodles instead of potatoes that time around


----------



## chandab (Mar 13, 2014)

Something from hamburger tonight, I'm sure; probably Hamburger Helper of some sort.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 15, 2014)

We have a little, local grocery store that sometimes puts meat on sale. Yesterday I went and picked up a really nice beef roast for $3 a pound....what??? It's huge so I'll cut it in half and put some in the freezer since there are only two of us at the house. Today I'll put it in the crock pot with some onions and carrots and then make oven parmesan potatoes. I also picked up one of those packages of sauce I've seen on TV. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2014)

I made split pea soup yesterday and it turned out really yummy. I put hamsteak, onions, celery, and carrots in it. We had banana bread and salads with it and probably will have some more of it tonight.

Going to make quick quiche for a late breakfast later this morning.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 17, 2014)

well 'guys'- i won't be doing much of my own cooking for awhile. my posts keep turning into injury reports. got the official release from my boot to shoes and one to no crutch thursday. friday i got took out by a runaway (extreme wind) shopping cart. i broke my hand! knuckle and long bone below pinkie on my writing hand. gee! help!


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2014)

Here you go:


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 17, 2014)

OM goodness, I'm so sorry. You are just having such a time lately. I do hope your hand gives you far less trouble than your foot did and you are back to your risky life of handling shopping carts and waving at mailmen-sorry can't help myself, that is just such a crazy thing to have had happen to you and I'm sure you need special care right now, has your guardian angel taken a vacation or maybe drinking?



I think maybe Chanda has the right idea.


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm going to put a turkey breast in the crock pot and make some yummy, easy sides to go with it tonight


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 18, 2014)

Tonight - beef paprika over egg noodles (the slipperiest noodles in the world). And I'll probably have some sort of dinner rolls with it (just to sop up the gravy - which is to die for)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh heavens to Betsy! Poor Performancemini, so sorry you have been injured yet again, you are certainly have a rough time of it. I certainly hope you heal fast. Wish you lived closer, I could cook for you, love to cook and love to have people eat it.

tonight we are having pork chops, rice and peas. I think tomorrow I'm going to make chicken and white beans.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks to all of you. i don't mind the "chuckle" comments; they make me laugh and smile. just got a cast on today. 3 weeks and then 2 weeks in a splint. compared to the ankle that's not so bad. H brought home yummy pizza and salad the first night, brought me a fish sandwich Sunday night and made BBQ's and corn last night. Poor tired guy! ilook funny eating-like a toddler. can't use my 'writing hand', so i am scooping my food like a 3 year old! LOL! my

fingers stick out of the cast, so i can kind of use them; but no real pressure-that hurts.

Chandab- love the bubble wrap pic. our mini club secretary suggested the same thing!


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2014)

Don't know what kind of splint you'll need, but I have a couple wrist splints, the kind that really offer support are canvas with the metal spoon in them. Those with elastic and the metal spoon really don't do anything, as you can flex right through the elastic. I know it sounds funny, but I want to say the kind I last got from the physical therapist office was called a Cock-up Splint.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 19, 2014)

Now my foot/ankle are aching pretty bad-actually- pinkie finger too a little. But the weather is yuck again! Cold, damp and windy-so that's probably why. I have had a very sore spot on the bad ankle the last 3 days. I think I may had bopped with the crutch when I fell and did my hand in. No discoloration or swelling-just sore. They decided to have me come in Monday and see the Dr.- it's only about a week or so earlier than I was supposed to again.

Last night my husband helped me cook (or maybe I actually helped him). We had chicken noodle soup with big wide noodles and crescent. I am afraid I "squawked" at him several times. He was trying dump everything at once! (must be the boy scout in him-what works with a 'dump cake' must work for everything?!!!). And the crescent rolls he rolled from either end. He said 'what's the difference, they'll bake and eat the same.' Guess that's right! LOL!!!

Tonight he's got a side job and i'm not sure when he'll get home. I can't open cans-pop tops included. There's lots I can't open.I have found ways to do some. Guess I will have to have H open a few things and refrigerate them for me!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2014)

You do a good job keeping your sense of humor and I know that helps a lot





I'm making an old faithful today -- spaghetti sauce. Going to try and not make a ton because I want to make another thing I probably make too often this weekend (chilli with ground turkey).


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 20, 2014)

I am cheerful around other people, but not so much alone-which I am a lot of the time since the foot and now hand are keeping me housebound a lot. Now I can't sew either-pah!

Last night H got home pretty early. He wasn't thrilled, but I had him make hot dogs (turkey) (and which we don't have very often) and baked beans and fruit. I think tonight I will do chicken parmesan. I can get the chicken on one handed-I've even already done an egg one handed. Not as neatly as a pro chef, but I did it. I've got some leftover sauce in the freezer. And I'll let H do the pasta. He'll have to drain it anyway. Ooops! He'llhave to cut my chix into pcs. for me to eat.

Got to quit typing. My shoulder gets tired!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 21, 2014)

Today is hubby's birthday so I'm fixing him a steak dinner. T bone and ore ida steak fries in the oven, asperigus,(I am awful at spelling). I'm also making him a coconut cake, it's his favorite.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2014)

We're having leftovers, but spaghetti is always better the day after and we put a hurting on it last night. More salad and sour dough bread, too


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 21, 2014)

H. made a bit of a mess over the top of my flat top stove. He put the pasta and water on the "TurboBoil" ring and boiled over almost half the stove! I told him it was fast.

I pulled some rib eyes out for tonight. Not sure what,s going with them. Ground beef for tomorrow night. Maybe meatballs. Or maybe beef soup in the crockpot.

H decided to take us out to the steak house for supper. Too bad my antibiotics decided to 'clear me out'. They said I could stop taking them. Hope I straighten right up. Gosh I hate drugs. I got to stop reading all the info on the computer on things like side effects and such.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope you're feeling better soon after getting off the antibiotics!

I'm making chili today using ground turkey. I want to get it going early and then have it do its thing in their crackpot. Salad and corn bread muffins to go with it. Will be eating chil for a few days


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 22, 2014)

I think maybe I will see if H will help me make Chili Soup (chili with meat, no beans and thinner sauce) for supper. Not sure if I have enough cornmeal for cornbread. Plain bread otherwise.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 22, 2014)

We went to Subway for lunch so I had a bowl of corn flakes for supper. Hubby is on his own.......he won't starve as there are lots of left overs in the fridge.


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2014)

Our dinner the next couple of nights will be that crock pot turkey chilli, salad, and some kind of bread or muffin.

For "brunch" today, it isd a muffin cup ham and egg thing I've wanted to try (link: http://thefinishedplate.com/ham-egg-cheese-cups/) with a hash brown bake I loaded up with bell peppers and onions to cut the carbs, and fruit salad.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 23, 2014)

Since I didn't cook last night, I thought I'd do some sort of fish tonight with skillet potatoes. It's gotta be something that doesn't need a lot of work because the race is on during dinner prep time. I know, I'm in Kentucky, I'm supposed to love basketball, but it's not gonna happen. Give me a good NASCAR race and I'm happy.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 23, 2014)

The Youth group at church had a baked Mostecolli lunch today. I ate with another horse lady. It was nice chatting around the table and I ate more than I thought I would. I should have gone for a dessert. They had some yummy looking stuff there.

Well, I guess it's the rib eyes tonight. Still not sure what with.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2014)

I think we'll have turkey chili, salad, and bread for a change tonight (LOL!). I will freeze most of the remaining tonight, but maybe keep out enough to make nachos for dinner tomorrow. I can probably cancel out every bit of healthy in the chili for that possible meal! But those nachos are really yummy


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 24, 2014)

Made a roast and served it over bread slices with gravy and lettuce chunks on the side (as well as pickles and cheese for my husband) on Friday and didn't cook again all weekend. In fact I even made him a roast beef and cheese sandwich for his lunch today and have enough left I might have the same. For tonight I'm not sure what to make. I was thinking of Caesar salad and grilled chicken breasts but chili sounds darn good. hmmm... decisions desicions lol.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 24, 2014)

thinking of runnng to the store and getting some ingrediants to try jill's quick bisquik quiche tonight!


----------



## chandab (Mar 24, 2014)

Albertson's deli baked chicken and salad.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, in the end I made neither chicken nor chili. Instead I made bacon and eggs and waffles. The waffles turned out great, helps that at the end of the day I am focused on cooking rather than all the other things like feeding animals that need to be taken care of in the morning lol. Of course I ate alone and my guy is still not home from work , I'll just make him fresh eggs and reheat everything else when he finally gets here.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I worked the turkey chili all I can, except I still want to eat it for lunch todaytoday which will take care of maybe 1/3 of what's left.

Dinner is going to be ham steak, green beans, carrots, and the leftovers from this hashbrown casserole I made on Sunday


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 25, 2014)

Didn't do the quiche. My ankle was aching so bad I didn,t want off the couch. H ended up making hot dogs and a veg.

I was thinking of making the quiche tonight; but those waffles sure sound good. H likes waffles and we haven't had them in ages!


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2014)

Personally, I'd never decline a waffle


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 25, 2014)

The thing I dislike the most about cooking every day is deciding what the heck to make. The best part of this thread for me is having everyone else's ideas to give me some choices that might not come to mind. And I agree Jill, can't imagine saying no to waffles lol, I think they are good with syrup or fruit or even with a meat and gravy to go on them.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 25, 2014)

Didn't do any of them. It seems a plus of the broken knuckle is H is tired of his own cooking or helping me to cook. We went out to the Longhorn steak house tonight. Oh gosh is it good there! Their steaks are so tender and flavorful. The mashed potatoes are the best I have ever had! Whipped up with some sour cream and fine minced parsley with a little puddle of real butter melting in the middle. Their salads have always been fresh and crisp with tasty dressings that are said to be made there. Tonight I had a fresh vegetable medley of thick chunks of yellow squash, zucchini, broccoli florets, carrot slivers and a few sugar snap peas. And sweet tea. No room for dessert-but they have some yummy looking ones. We'll have to get one to go sometime.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2014)

I will be home a little late today, so I think it's a frozen pizza and salads kind of a night


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 26, 2014)

It took me awhile to decide on what to fix tonight, seems I'm in a funky mood and don't feel like cooking. I love to cook but lately haven't felt like it, I think it is this weather with all the ups and downs in temps. and the snow, seems it never stops. Finally decided on meatloaf with roasted potatoes haven't decided on the veggie yet. I do have to make banana bread as I have some over ripe ones but I need to go to the country store and get some flour, I'm out.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 26, 2014)

Last night I pulled out the bar-b-q and we had grilled brats for dinner with skillet potatoes and baked beans. Even though it was freezing cold and had snowed in the morning, it was still really good. Makes me want warmer weather.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2014)

Shoot, I wish I could swing by both your places!


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2014)

It's going to be a little hectic today, so dinner's all about easy. Some frozen fish fillets, boxed pasta and a couple canned veggies. I'd be lying if I said I didn't like that kind of thing. For sure, I'm not a picky eater


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 27, 2014)

H made the hash brown potatoes and scrambled eggs with diced ham last night. It was very good. I think he really dislikes having to come home and cook. I will be glad to have my hand back in use so I can take that chore back over again for him (though I am enjoying eating someone else's cooking! LOL!).

And there is nothing planned for tonight. Maybe he won't mind doing the chicken noodle soup again and the crescent rolls. I should get something out of the freezer to thaw for tomorrow night .

Ended up pulling out some cube steaks and cooking them in V8 juice and herbs. Cooked some fat noodles; thickened the V8 "gravy" and added them to the pan. Baked up the crescent rolls. Not bad. Have hamburgers out for tomorrow night.


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2014)

Rib steak... With steak fries for me and macaroni salad for Shayne. And, maybe a little green salad if it didn't go bad when I forgot about it in the fridge.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2014)

For tonight, I've got this store bought bacon wrapped chicken breast thing I'm looking forward to cooking. Peas, corn and mashed potatoes to go with it


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 28, 2014)

Yours sounds good Jill. I don't know what I'm making but I took out a pound of grnd beef for tonight. Possibly something with pasta, I have some garlic bread that I could make so it might be spaghetti (husband loves his garlic bread lol), I'll see what appeals later in the day. Last night we had dinner at my son's gfriend's parent's house. We had a baked salmon (I am not a fan of most fish, including salmon, but it was very tasty) some potatoes/carrots and onions that were cubed and roasted, ceasar salad, broccoli and cauliflower, and a multi grain baguette. Good food and good company


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 30, 2014)

We made chicken vegetable noodle soup and corn bread last night. Not sure tonight. Feeling a little punkish again.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 30, 2014)

It's FINALLY not snowing or sleeting or below freezing, I can't believe it. To celebrate I grilled burgers. Made some skillet potatoes to go with them. Gosh but they were good. I thought I'd never be able to get the grill out again. ***doing the happy dance***


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been seeing the commercials for Subway's flat bread pizzas... Might. Not. Be. Able. To. Resist!!! (and if not tonight, soon, I'm sure!)


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah. They would tempt me for lunch! We had the last of our Lino's gift certificate last night. Pizza special (pizza, Italian salad and pop). H made a face- but only because he had to make the trip to go get it LOL!

H worked a little late and I just ate a hot dog. He did the same when he got home. Nice supper, huh? Got to get to the grocery store again. (but not when it's windy). Ankle's doing better. Walking without crutch/es. It's not real stable or flexible yet and tires easily, but it feels great to feel like I am getting back toward normal. One more week in the cast on my hand and two in a splint. Sure hope I'm done with injuries for a longggggggggg time!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 2, 2014)

I just had to share with you all. Went to Food Lion grocery store and they had potato encrusted cod on sale. I never had it before so bought two packages and you put it in the oven at 400 for 15 minutes, it was delicious and no work at all. I served it with rice and lima beans.


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2014)

We've got a Food Lion near us, so we'll be checking that out! I like it when we eat more chicken and fish over red meat, for health reasons. I'm currently contemplating how to make a edible tuna casserole. Never have made a real one (Tuna Helper excluded) but craving it!

Those Subway "flat bread" pizzas are no good. Probably the worst pizza I've ever tried. They look yummy in the commercial, but I think anything you can find in frozen pizza at the grocery store would hit the spot better. Plus, it has tons of carbs and I'm not even sure how they call it flat bread.


----------



## chandab (Apr 2, 2014)

There is always Tuna Helper, but when I was growing up, Mom made tuna casserole with a cream soup (probably cream of mushroom, that's what I use, but cream of celery would probably work too), peas, cooked noodles and tuna, seasoned however you like (for me just the soup does it, but Shayne salts everything); easy peasy and tastes pretty good. [i usually just cook the noodles, drain, add soup, peas and tuna, mix, heat and serve; but I bet it would be good topped with those crunchy onion things (over maybe even crushed chips) and thrown in the oven for half hour.]


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 2, 2014)

Chanda, your tuna casserole is almost identical to mine except I add a 1/4-1/2 tsp of thyme and some pepper to the mushroom soup and cook the noodles in chicken stock. I also include sauteed onion and celery. When its for someone other than just me and my husband I top it with buttered bread crumbs mixed with grated cheese and pop it in the oven until it is nicely golden.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 2, 2014)

I miss tuna casserole. H won't eat it. He likes his tuna with just mayo as a sandwich when he does eat it. Besides, before I got the hang of cooking more of a variety as a young bride, I tuna casseroled the daylights out of him! LOL!


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2014)

Tonight, it's oven bbq chicken with mashed potatoes, green beans, and corn


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 4, 2014)

It's fun to read everyone's meal menus- but I think this long winter has frozen and made our minds go dormant. As soon as I'm out of this cast and then the splint, I am going to start trying out recipes I ripped out of magazines during all this time. The really good ones I'll post on here for you all to try if it sounds pleasing to your palates!!! Nothing ritzy-just fun, tasty stuff.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 7, 2014)

I got my act together this past month and made some freezer meals as a "bad day backup" for when I was feeling overwhelmed and couldn't think about cooking.

Today is one of those days.

We are having vegetarian Vindaloo (a kind of curry) made in the slow cooker and served with Jasmine rice that will be made in my rice cooker.

Indian and Japanese cuisine is our comfort food, and nothing beats a hot curry on a rainy day.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 12, 2014)

Spring has sprung around here not too much time to cook, to busy reseeding pastures, cleaned neglected paddocks, brushing out dead hair, well you get the picture. think I'm going to ask hubby to go out and bring home chinese. We don't get any delivery here in the boonies. Happy Holiday ya all.


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2014)

On Friday, I made 2 batches of crock pot turkey chili. We celebrated my Dad's bday yesterday, and I brought that and these awesome donuts from a bakery in Culpeper. Even though it's never too long since I last made turkey chili, I knew I wanted to send the leftovers home with Mom & Dad, but we'd want some for us... So two batches but the friend we send food to thought it was the best I'd made. We are eating it again tonight with salad and bakery bread.

TOMORROW, we'll be having some tuna noodle casserole, which I've been craving for awhile. Planning to put peas in it and have it with baby carrots and apple sauce. Going to mix it up tonight so it just needs heating tomorrow.


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2014)

Made meatballs the other day, so having those tonight, just need to figure out what to have with them. Might make spaghetti and have spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2014)

Tonight is left-over tuna noodle casserole (which turned out good -- yay!), carrots, salad, and fresh pineapple.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2014)

I am doing hot lunches for a local children's centre and would like to offer them pineapple as a fruit one day but I really dislike it myself so I don't know how to select it or how to peel/core/cut up a fresh one. Anyone got any good pointers?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 15, 2014)

I went to the store today, and it's going to be: hot dogs and baked beans!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2014)

I love "beanie weanies", and that will be up here soon. One of my favorite comfort foods! I like to slice and brown the hot dogs and add in some green peppers and onions. Great with Jiffy muffins and a salad!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not good at cutting fresh pineapple, but I do love it. H cuts it here, but it has directions attached. T he fresh kind (vs canned) is supposed to be good for digestion.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, my digestion will have a better time of it if it isn't trying to hold down a food that makes me feel sick,lol. Still I want the kids to get the chance to experience different things and fresh pineapple is not something a lot of the families will buy for their kids to eat. At least now I can stand the smell and sight of pineapple with out feeling queasy so I think I can cut it up and offer it. I saw fresh precut slices in the grocery store today. I might just go that route. I fed them weiners and baked beans last week lol. Funny how it goes like that sometimes, everyone gets a craving for the same things. This week its pizza with carrot sticks and raw snap peas with apple and orange pieces for fruit.


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm going to polish off the rest of the tuna noodle casserole for "breakfast". Clearly, I can eat anything for breakfast



I won't be home from the office before 7pm or so due to a late appointment. I'm craving a McDonalds fish sandwich, and there is a Micky Dees right in the way home... And it's 2 for 1 on those now. I can't promise I'll bring one home to H! I don't even want to look up how many calories and bad things are in those sandwiches!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tonight baked flounder, haven't decided on sides yet, but I'm leaning towards some kind of taters.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 17, 2014)

Had the white chili with chicken last night with bakery 'butter bit' rolls.


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe that chicken stuffing casserole tonight. H loves that. He's been in the hospital for a few days, and I've not really cooked. A coworker accident my scliced his foot with a machete. It broke some bones and tore tendons. He had a 5hr surgery and got 2 plates and 12 pins put in. He'll be off work for 2mos it looks like now, but may need a 2nd surgery and if so then out longer. He will go stir crazy... But with him gone a few days, just was really busy, worried and not interested in cooking.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 19, 2014)

Went the old hot dog route again last night. Usually we rarely eat hot dogs. Maybe when I get full use of my hand again...

H had to help me this morning before he could leave for his job. Making slocooker beef stew, butter bits rolls and Bisquick cherry cobbler for tonight. Having my Mom and her gentleman over for supper-early Easter. Tomorrow night we are having my son and his fiance and the two kids over (saving my Mom and friend's nerves since the 6 year old is pretty hyper! LOL!). We are having chicken breasts (hopefully on the grill) and chicken nuggets for the 6 year old, buttered corn, cheesy party potatoes, deviled eggs and pound cake with fresh strawberries and whipped cream. Easter baskets for the kids.


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok, where is everyone and their dinner reports? It got pretty quite here the last week or so.

Really nothing new here, since we raise it, we eat a lot of beef, and I'm running out of ideas for preparing it that hubby will eat and don't bore me. Boring for tonight, but he likes it, he's getting sloppy joes, I think I'll east left-over pasta hotdish.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2014)

The other night I made Baked rissoles , which is very popular at home. And the best thing was there was leftovers last night which went down just as good.

Brown Rissoles on both sides then place in a casserole dish , Layer them with Onions, Zucchini, Cherry Tomatoes.

In bowl, combine the following- 1 can of chopped Tomatoes, 1 can of Tomato Soup, Dried Oregano, Fresh Basil, Salt & Pepper. Stir together then pour over the Rissoles and vegies.

Cook for 1 hour on 180 Degrees Celsius . So easy to make and tastes delicious.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 28, 2014)

OMG! Jill I just read your post. That is awful! Not only bad for him, but you know how men are when injured, you are in for trouble. Good luck and hang in there.

Last night we had southern fried chicken with country gravy, mashed taters and green beans. I'll be glad when I finally runn out of green beans. Looking so forward to zuccinni once it grows.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 28, 2014)

What are Rissoles? Sounded good.

I haven't been making anything real interesting. I am still wearing my hand splint, but started some PT for it. It sure is tender at the break site. I can do more with it though. We were also gone for 4 days to Midwest Horse Fair in Madison, Wi. The hotel had yummy breakfast choices. We ate out each night-so good.

I plan to start trying a few new recipes in the next two weeks though. I will let you know if anything is extra yummy or easy. It's windy windy and gray with rain predicted all week. Two of the minis had to be body clipped for horse fair, so they are stuck inside, blanketed. Yuck. H will be doing stalls all week. Not sure if I could manage. I can't use a lot of pressure on that hand yet in that way. I would like to help more again. H looks so wore out.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 28, 2014)

Jill, I'm sorry to hear about your husband's injury, wow, hope he heals quickly with no complications. Performancemini, how did you do at the show? Hope it was a lot of fun. I haven't made anything too interesting lately either. Cooked a turkey dinner on Easter Monday and then used the left overs for several days. Last night I made steak, mashed potatoes (with creamcheese and garlic) and green beans (which didn't cook thro properly so had a bit more crunch than I like but...) Tonight I might make something with chicken or maybe perogies as well as broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2014)

Rissoles are Minced meat, shredded carrots, onions . Like a hamburger patty only smaller and a lot fatter


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 28, 2014)

They sound yummy. I've never heard of them either.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 28, 2014)

I looked it up. They are minced meat, any kind, with onions and spices of choice. Patted into "meatballs" or little "cakes" and rolled in flour and/or breadcrumbs and fried in a little oil. (correct me if i'm wrong). Kind of croquettes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2014)

That's It , But I don't beadcrumb mine but Im sure they would taste just as good


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Apr 29, 2014)

I made this cheeseburger casserole recipe that I had pinned on pinterest. I don't eat meat, but my family loved it. It is very easy and you can make lots of healthy swaps in the recipe.

http://www.number-2-pencil.com/2013/06/26/one-pot-cheeseburger-casserole/


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 29, 2014)

That looks yummy. I need to cut back on beef some. I am not digesting it well again sometimes. Could easily sub ground turkey.

I have to cut the recipes down for just the two of us or in half and freeze some. Reiman publications used to put out a magazine called "cooking for two", but they discontinued it. Wish they hadn't-I really liked it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 30, 2014)

Supper last night was very simple, ceasar salad and garlic toast. Today I'm not at all sure, I'll have to think of something. I did hot lunch today (as every Wednesday) and made a *huge* batch of macaroni and cheese (from scratch), served with ham cubes, cucumber and sweet pepper slices, with frozen yogurt tubes for desert. A lot of the staff abandoned the lunch they brought from home in favour of old fashion 'comfort food' lol. Good thing I made so much


----------



## Debby - LB (May 1, 2014)

ooooh that looks good!


----------



## Performancemini (May 2, 2014)

Last night we tried a recipe called "Fake 'Em Out Lasagna", but I would just call it Baked Ravioli. You take a 27 oz. jar of your favorite spaghetti sauce, a 30 oz. bag of frozen cheese or meat tortellini and 2 cups of shredded mozzerella. Spray or oil lightly a 13 X 9 inch baking dish. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Mix the sauce and 1/2 cup water in a bowl. Spread 1 cup of the sauce mix in the baking dish. Spread half the bag of ravioli over it. Sprinkle 1/2 the cheese over. pour 1/2 the remaining sauce over. Then the rest of the ravioli. Then the last of the sauce. Cover with foil. Bake 35 minutes. Uncover. Sprinkle remaining cheese over. Leave uncovered. Bake 10 more minutes. Let stand 10 minutes before serving. Fast and easy anyway.

Tonight's an easy chicken pie with stuffing for a "crust". An Yogurt Pie for dessert. I think I put the pie on here before, but it's always a favorite and easy to do. Just a premade graham or shortbread crust. 1-3 oz. jello mixed with 2-6 oz. yogurts and 8 oz. of Cool Whip dessert topping folded in. Then chill for at least 2 hours. Lime jello with key lime yogurt; peach with peach; watch the "strong" jello flavors-like cherry, they are a bit overpowering. Oh, you can use Yoplait Whips" but fold it in slow and gentle and it doesn't firm as well; but the chocolate or chocolate raspberry with raspberry jello is good.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 2, 2014)

Now that sounds like a meal I could sell here lol. Yummy, especially the pie, I'll have to try to remember it next time I make dessert.


----------



## Performancemini (May 3, 2014)

I was surprised. H cleaned his plate last night, and it was a pretty generous helping too! I had put the peas and celery in that he usually doesn't like in one dish meals. I think he liked the stuffing topping. I went super easy and used Stovetop herb flavor. I was going to mix up my own to be healthier, but got lazy again. We each had a quarter wedge of the pie (oh the sugar content!).

Tonight is ham and noodles and any leftover pie,


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2014)

you are making some yummy food. I've been a real slouch larely, mostly "making" frozen pizza, salads, and sandwiches (and some of those were store deli bought!). Greek yogurt and protein bars are another staple. I love to cook, but just been too busy with everything to feel much like it most days.

Today, I made a big batch ofolf faithful, turkey chili. It smells great and we like to eat it for days in a row. I'm going to take some to our friend who likes it, too. Will have it with salad and sour dough bread for a few days and maybe make nachos of it one night.

Tomorrow I'm going to make a pasta salad using the veggies I put in spaghetti salad (lots of diced peppers, cucumbers, purple onion, and purple onion). I load it with the veggies to reduce the carbs and use bottled and powerered Italian dressing. You serve it cold and can put pepperoni or other meat to make it into a meal vs a side dish. This time, though,I'm planning to use either elbow macaroni, or corkscrew pasta... So I guess it won't be spaghetti salad this time!


----------



## chandab (May 3, 2014)

Just frozen pizza here tonight, and it sounds really good to me.


----------



## Performancemini (May 4, 2014)

Last night's Ham and Noodles was real Yummy. Had the bakery butter bits rolls. H and I ate hearty. Tonight we are trying an Amish recipe I found called "Just A Quickie":

1 pound ground beef

1 onion, diced

1-15 oz. can creamed corn

1 pkg. Instant mashed potatoes (4-6 servings)

Brown ground beef with onions. Mix in corn. Put in a casserole dish. Top with prepared instant potatoes. Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven for 20 minutes.

Sounds like it's a quick version of Shepard's Pie. Tomorrow night I am going to finally make that easy Quiche with the Bisquick. We have too many eggs and there's ham leftover to put in it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2014)

Yesterday I made a Coconut beef curry. Having it for dinner tonight , If its any good I will post the recipe tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2014)

I didn't make the spaghetti salad until early this morning before I left for the office, however,I think that will play a role when it comes to a late dinner tonight


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 6, 2014)

I haven't checked in in awhile, been very busy getting horses bathed and clipped for pictures.

Tonight we had hot dogs and beans, last night we had chicken strips and fries, all easy stuff, not sure what I'm fixing tomorrow, need to go to the feed store in the morning aqfter feeding, then bath two mares so they can clipped. Busy time of year


----------



## Performancemini (May 7, 2014)

I don't think I am ever going to actually try that quick Quiche! Made spaghetti and salads for supper last night instead. For tonight, I have country style pork "ribs" in the slocooker in BBQ sauce. Then baked potatoes and a veggie. Tomorrow night I am going to slocook chicken parmagiana.


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2014)

Well, I'm once again figuring I'm too lazy to cook tonight, and I MUST have planned it since I got some grocery store deli sub and wrap items on my way home today. Will be eating that tonight and tomorrow with some salads. We both like them, though, so not feeling too guilt ridden! Will be making some kind of crock pot chicken for Friday, though.


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2014)

I'm craving red beans and rice (the kind from a box). I like to add diced bell peppers, onion & canned tomatoes to it to cut the carbs and make it healthier, but so it's not too healthy (heaven forbid), I like to top it with melted cheddar cheese and sour cream! Planning to have that for dinner with tossed salads.


----------



## Performancemini (May 9, 2014)

Ended up not slocooking the chicken parmagiana. Did it on the stovetop. The chicken breast HALF that I cut in two was HUGE. They were each about 2 inches thick! They didn't really pound flat, so I cooked them slowly and they were good. H ate everything on his plate and had a big bowl of apple cobbler too. I like to see him eat good. He needs to.

Was going to get the Lino's Pizza Special tonight, but the ole pocketbook is getting close to having butterflies in it and payday's 5 days off-so ???? not sure what I am going to do tonight.


----------



## chandab (May 10, 2014)

We had frozen pizza tonight.


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2014)

One of my favourites ^ There are a lot of really good frozen pizzas now, no need for carryout and ready when you feel like eating.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 10, 2014)

We have an over abundance of eggs. I boiled about a dozen and a half yesterday. (Why does that make the house smell so bad???) Hubby will make his famous deviled eggs for church supper tonight. And we had egg salad sandwiches with chips for dinner last night. I must admit, I love egg salad. I never think to make it because I feel guilty having sandwiches for dinner, but every now and again I bite the bullet and we'll have a grilled sandwich of some kind or, like last night, egg salad. Gosh but it was wonderful.

Now I've got to get baking and make a chocolate sheet cake for church supper. It's supposed to be our annual "cast iron supper" where they build a roaring fire and everyone cooks in their cast iron pots but with all this rain, I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2014)

Hopefully, I'll be getting some crockpot chicken thing going soon, and if not then tomorrow (boneless / skinless chicken, cream of mushroom soup, onion soup mix, parsley, cooking wine, and sliced mushrooms). I love that kind of thing because it's easy, and with the sides I plan to fix, total comfort food.


----------



## Performancemini (May 10, 2014)

I made grilled chicken and cheese sandwiches last night. Then we just snacked on some popcorn later.

Tonight my Mom and sister and theirs are coming over. I have a beef sirloin tip roast in the slocooker. And some cheesy potatoes in the other slocooker. Then I am going to make some mix veggies and some biscuit. I made a sheet cake too. Even decorated it with my "injured" hand. Well, did ok up to a point and then suddenly-OWWW! - had to change to the right hand- did ok. It wasn't fancy anyway. I did the borders first, then wrote and then some rosebuds -that's when the hand went. I think partly because I had got down low on icing in the bag so I was squeezing it smaller and tighter. I imagine the muscles protested by then too. Not used to working too much yet. I can type two handed now too-but I feel the muscles getting fatiqued doing this too.

Tomorrow might my son and his fiance are supposed to be taking us out for supper. Haven't heard where yet.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2014)

As we are approaching winter and I seem to live on home made soups during winter, I got the soup pot out yesterday and made a BIG pot of Vegie soup. Any vegies you have in the fridge/Freezer work well. I just add Vegie stock and a couple of cans of chopped tomatoes heaps Of fresh and dried herbs and let it simmer for an hour or so. Then whats not eaten goes into the freezer for when I have one of those "Cant be bothered" nights.

Im sure we all have them


----------



## Performancemini (May 11, 2014)

My son took H and I to supper for Mother's Day to the Lone Star Steak House. His fiance and the two kids came too. It was nice. Had my usual for there. The 6 oz. bacon wrapped sirloin, garlic mashed potatoes and a salad. Yummy!


----------



## Performancemini (May 15, 2014)

Going to have potato soup with ham tonight. And cherry cobbler for dessert. BBQ's tomorrow night with baked beans and veggie.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2014)

Got home from work late last night, by the time I went out and fed and checked on the horses I had the "Cant be bothered" So had Maccas.

Tonight I think Ill use what ever Vegies I have in the Fridge and make a roasted Vegie Omelette and have it with some Garlic Bread.


----------



## Performancemini (May 16, 2014)

Ok Ryan. So I was going to ask 'what are Maccas', since I am from the U.S. But this time I decided to look it up first. I laughed! It's MCDONALD'S folks! Neat! The 'Golden Arches' are everywhere.


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2014)

I think baked beans w/ half smoke hotdog like thinks (not sure what they're called and too lazy yo go look!). Will add in lots of grilled onion and bell peppers and make us some tossed salad, too.

We are celebrating Mother's Day tomorrow with lunch for my mom at my sister's house. Tonight for that, I'm making broccoli salad (with raisins & bacon), a pasta salad with Italian dressing and tons of cucumber, colored bell peppers, and tomatoes, and a three bean salad (cheating with that one as it's canned but yummy). I'll be bringing doughnuts from the bakery we love and Robin, my sister, is making chicken salad with grapes and fresh bread.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 16, 2014)

We had tacos in soft flour shells, rice and beans. I don't know what I did differently, but they were incredibly good tonight. (maybe I was just hungry?) I don't like Mexican rice so I make saffron rice, instead.


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2014)

Made Doritos Taco Salad for lunch today, I'll probably have it for supper too, but Shayne will probably have the left over beef and noodles.


----------



## Performancemini (May 17, 2014)

Lino's Pizza Special with their Italian salad. Tomorrow night is supposed to be Salisbury steak. I am going to do it on the cheap and just use hamburger patties, instant mashed potatoes, make gravy and a veggie.


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2014)

Left-overs... Just not sure if it'll be the left-over beef and noodles or the left-over Dorito Taco salad. Both need to go soon, so one tonight, one tomorrow night; or perhaps a lunch in there.


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2014)

I'm not sure, i'm leaning towards frozen pizza and salad again. We're changing the water in our fish tanks, and I never wanna do food until that chore is done. But, we both like pizza and salad, and there's a broad selection of pizza in the freezer.

The broccoli salad from yesterday was good, so now I want to see how it is with turkey bacon and splenda vs sugar. I think it will still be good but a little healthier. Maybe I can try that later this week and if it's good, have it as kind of a go-to summer side dish.


----------



## Performancemini (May 19, 2014)

The hamburger salisbury steaks with gravy and potatoes actually went over well with H. He cleaned his plate again. That's pleasing.

Tonight is pasta shells with meatballs stuffed in them. Spaghetti sauce over the top and shredded mozzarella. Salads.

Had to edit: Forgot I was volunteering at the Library tonight. So I made myself a sandwich, chips and a cookie. Stopped at Subway and got H a sub, chips and some cookies.

Going to do chicken and rice casserole tomorrow night and then the pasta shell meal on Wednesday night.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 20, 2014)

Last night we had pork chops on the grill, smashed sweet potatoes and macaroni and cheese. OMG, either it was better than I remembered or else I was really hungry because everything tasted sooooo good.


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2014)

Oven BBQ pork chops and some sides here.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 20, 2014)

We had a long weekend here in Canada so our meals have been mostly BBQ with friends. Friday night we had special chow mein and wor wonton soup at one of our favourite restaurants then on Saturday night we had friends over and had steaks on the bbq along with chips, coleslaw and some of the 5 lbs of morels I picked on Friday. I cleaned them, dipped them in four/pepper and fried them in butter. I haven't had them in years and it was a nice trip down memory lane. When I was young food we could collect from the wild was a large part of our diet and it was amusing to me when I found that morels are now a high priced specialty item in some restaurants. Tonight, I think, maybe soup and sandwich, kinda like the idea of egg salad that someone else mentioned since I've got 4 dozen eggs in my fridge at the moment.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 20, 2014)

Tonight sloppy joe's and French fries. Nothing fancy, I'm tired.


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2014)

I love sloppy joes


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2014)

Last night I made an Italian Sausage One pot dish . Had Sundried tomatoes , onions garlic, fresh Basil and Parsley in it and gee it was lovely. I ended up doing it in the electric frypan. Added some fetta cheese at the last minute with some cooked rice and it was a winner. Think the recipe was on the taste website. I omitted the Capsicum and added sundried toms and an extra can of chopped tomatoes. Highly Recommend as it was easy to cook and tasted Gr8


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2014)

I'm making spaghetti sauce today with ground turkey. Will have it with linguini and tossed salads. Maybe will also make sugar free no bake cheese cake.


----------



## Performancemini (May 21, 2014)

Had the pasta shells with meatballs, sauce and cheese. The recipe called for frozen meatballs, jar sauce and the cheese. I think next time I will take the extra time to make homemade meatballs. I think it would taste better. Jar sauce is ok, but if I take the time for the meatballs, I might as well do the sauce from scratch too. Otherwise it went over pretty well.

Tomorrow night I am trying a stuffed French Toast recipe. Thicker bread and the stuffing is cream cheese and strawberry jam mixed together and then done up like a sandwich and dipped and cooked as for French Toast. Kind of fattening, but I think H will enjoy it. He often orders something like this when we go to one local restaurant.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 21, 2014)

Well its raining here so after making spaghetti and meat sauce for the kids today at work I came home and made a pot of home made chicken noodle soup. I include onions, celery and grated carrots so it covers all the food groups (except dairy lol). It was a soup kind of day.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 22, 2014)

I just put 1/2 a chicken, potatoes, onions, carrots and chicken gravy in the slow cooker. I won't have to do anything, except serve, tonight at dinner time. I won't even have to clean the slow cooker because I used a liner. LOVE modern conveniences!!!


----------



## Performancemini (May 22, 2014)

Skipped the French Toast. Going to do frozen pizza, salads and "I Want S'More" muffins.


----------



## chandab (May 22, 2014)

Fried everything... We had to run for parts, so ate at McDonald's. we got their new $10 meal deal: 20 nuggets, 2 cheeseburgers and fries. The dogs got a few nuggets when we got home.


----------



## Performancemini (May 23, 2014)

Nothing exciting tonight. Just Chicken Noodle soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Performancemini (May 24, 2014)

We went to a movie this afternoon and then H decided to stop at Applebee's for supper with a gift card he had. I had their fried chicken salad. Not bad. H had a steak, mashed garlic potatoes and fiesta corn (bit spicy he said). Then he ordered the Blue Ribbon Brownie for dessert. OMG! SOOOOOOOO good! I was going to have a bite and ended up eating half of one of the two small slices that are on the plate. Comes with two scoops of vanilla ice cream and drizzled with thick hot fudge sauce. If you have an Applebee's and have never tried this dessert, you really have to (it comes with two spoons for sharing). Is it ever rich and fudgy!


----------



## Performancemini (May 25, 2014)

Chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, sweet corn, and rolls.


----------



## chandab (May 25, 2014)

Left-over pasta hotdish for hubby; I'm not feeling that great today, so cup a chicken noodle soup and toast for me. yeah!


----------



## Performancemini (May 26, 2014)

Planning to make twice baked potatoes-loaded style tonight and a loaf of lemon yogurt bread.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 26, 2014)

Performancemini said:


> Chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, sweet corn, and rolls.


YUM! Can I come to your house for dinner? Pleeeease!


----------



## Performancemini (May 26, 2014)

Reignmaker; I would have loved to have you over. It would have been so fun to eat and talk.

The twice baked potatoes-loaded tonight were sooooooooo good! Wish they were quicker to make. Having to bake for an hour and then 'unstuff' em and mix up the middles and restuff and bake again for another 30 minutes-that's a long process; but sooo good!

We are having half rigatoni bolognese tomorrow night with 3-cheese garlic bread.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 26, 2014)

Lemon Yoghurt Bread- Yumm !!!!!! I think I am going to need that recipe


----------



## dixie_belle (May 27, 2014)

Last night hubby requested hot dogs on the grill. How easy is that?? And he likes them "blackened". I made some potato salad yesterday morning, burned....er....blackened two dogs on the grill and he was a happy camper. (Me, I wouldn't eat a hot dog if I were starving to death, but the potato salad was yummy)


----------



## chandab (May 27, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of hot dogs either, I only eat them like once a year, hubby could probably eat them weekly anyway. We had burgers on the grill last night. Will probably be left-overs tonight, depending on when I get home. Got some fencing to do today, but I won't start helping til after lunch; I have horse chores to do, two new geldings to walk, two bum calves to feed and a couple more things to get done.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2014)

Last night I made chicken Kievs and vegies. Tonight I think it will be a pasta dish of some kind as I have some Ravioli in the fridge. The sauce is yet to be decided


----------



## Performancemini (May 28, 2014)

The Lemon Yogurt Bread was a HUGE success! In fact, I didn't get much of it-my husband LOVED it and it was gone same day.

Here's the recipe Ryan and everyone:

Lemon Yogurt Bread

1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour

3/4 cup sugar

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon baking soda

1/4 teaspoon baking powder

1 egg

1 cup lemon yogurt

1/3 cup canola oil

1 Tablespoon lemon juice

In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, salt, baking soda and baking powder. In another bowl, combine the egg, yogurt, oil and lemon juice. Stir into dry ingrediants just until moistened.

Pour into an 8-in. x 4-in. x 2-in. loaf pan coated with nonsticking cooking spray or lightly with oil. Bake at 325 F for 45-50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pan to a wire rack.

Tonight we are having homemade Minestrone soup, French Onion drop biscuits and Key Lime Yogurt Pie (a Cool Whip pie).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 28, 2014)

That sounds yummy! How strong is the lemon flavour? My son ( and me as well ) loves anything lemon and this sounds right up his alley. I wonder how it would be with a lemon juice/sugar glaze.


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2014)

I'm making that chicken stuffing casserole (original post) with mixed veggies on the side




.


----------



## Performancemini (May 28, 2014)

The Lemon Yogurt Bread is mild in flavor and nice and moist and soft-kind of reminded me of pound cake without the butter LOL!

I wondered about glazing it too-but we liked it the way it was.

Wondering how the French Onion drop biscuits will be tonight. Have to let ya' all know.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Performancemini, I will be attempting to make that over the weekend. The French onion drop biscuits sound Gr8


----------



## Performancemini (May 29, 2014)

The french onion biscuits were a flop. Just didn't taste good. I didn't realize I had purchased Light french onion dip to use. Maybe that's why. I know with some recipes you can't substitute light items. I think I will look around for another recipe for these. It still sounds like it would be good. The soup was good.

Tonight is Skillet Chicken Stew and Cherry Chip Muffins (maraschino cherries and chocolate chips).


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2014)

I have more chicken breasts thawed and am making this "Pantry Raid Chicken Enchilada Casserole" from allrecipes.com. My mom's been raving about it and I've got the ingredients on hand


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 29, 2014)

Boy, all you guys are making my mouth water with your meals. I am lazy about cooking right now. There is so much to do that I tend to spend a lot of time out doors and just want to eat something right away at meal time. Since I can't afford to hire a chef I have to settle for things like canned soup and crackers lol. Tonight I'm getting fancy



we are having precooked ham (I might cut a slice and throw it in a frying pan to warm it up if hubby wants me too) salad (prepackaged) and a small round loaf of sourdough bread (from the store). We might have black cherry ice cream for desert if we want any after we eat.


----------



## Performancemini (May 30, 2014)

Well, I WAS going to grocery shop today. And since I have been making supper menus to go by-I am out of many many ingredients. BUT, yesterday my car decides to act stupid again! When I start it it makes loud rattling grinding noises. And when I hit a larger bump in the road something underneath rattles metallic-like (toward the front). ERGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!

Was supposed to make Pizza Bread for supper and salads. Actually, I DO have the ingredients for them, since I rearranged a few things last week.


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2014)

I'm a lazy girl tonight. Frozen fish fillets, green beans, (boxed) mac & cheese, and salad. Can't say I don't like that stuff!


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2014)

Homemade chicken stir fry using boneless skinless thighs and lots of bell pepper and onion





It's been a long time, but I used to make this a lot. You cut the chicken into chunks and coat it in cornstarch about 15mins before cooking it in medium-high skillet using a little vegetable oil then add in the veggies to desired doneness, use whatever jarred or homemade sauce you like at the end to coat, and it's better and lots fresher than carryout... Probably much healthier, too, but most of all super yummy





I don't think it reheats well, but is easy enough to make as much as you and yours will eat one meal at a time.

It goes great over rice or linguine pretending to be lomein.


----------



## Performancemini (May 31, 2014)

It's cheeseburger and fries for H tonight. I think I will make a chef's salad and fries for me. H may want the chef's salad with his burger and fries though (a small one).


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm making stir fry again today, but maybe with broccoli this time (if it's still good, I got the broccoli and then kind of forgot I had it!). The stir fry yesterday was really good.


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay, the broccoli is still good, but I've got a lot of it... I'm wondering if I should steam what we won't eat tonight (would that make it keep longer?). Will use some more onion and also canned mushrooms with it tonight. Not sure it would be a menu item at a local Chinese carryout, but so quick, easy and good. We have lots of jarred / bottled sauces, but if I don't run this quickly into the ground (when I like something a lot, it seems like I make it until we are sick of it), I want to try making my own stir fry sauces. Looking online, it seems like it's not hard and could be easily customised... Not to mention that it seems dumb that the sauce, not the chicken or veggies, is the most expensive item.

Also have "Blue Bunny" no sugar added and reduced fat ice cream for dessert. It is SO good. You don't know it's reduced anything, however, it's just 1/3 fewer calories than regular ice cream (I'd have thought it would be a better diet item). So not really low calorie, but just as good as the regular stuff with a bit less guilt


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 1, 2014)

We had (what was supposed to be) Lemon Chicken and Rice tonight. Went to make it and found I was out of rice! So I substituted past (mini penne and dumpling noodles, mixed, since I only had a tiny bit of both. Used them up that way.). Anyway-it was pretty good, but the sauce was a tad thin. I think the rice would have soaked it up. It still tasted good and we both ate it up.

I am glad H ate it well, as last night he ended up not eating. He spent the afternoon on a side job cutting down a tree and sectioning it and bringing it home. It was supposed to be 84 and ended up being 91! I think he had a bit of heat exhaustion and got dehydrated (though he is usually good at keeping hydrated). He ended up getting up in the night and "tossing his cookies" as it were. He is definitely pushing the limits for his body. We need the money, but he needs to back off somehow. At least now I can get out and feed and water the horses and mow the lawn (IF I can get the mower started. It's about 17 years old. Runs like a Deere-a very old Deere! LOL!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2014)

My Partners dad came down for a few weeks yesterday and brought the biggest pasta bake casserole with him. I must admit it was really nice not to have to cook for a change.

Guess that Holiday(my cooking) is over now so will be back to it after work. Im going to try and whip up a couple of big batches of soups this week so I can freeze portions. I often go to the supermarket/ bakery for bread to have with it.

I thought it would be really nice to attempt(and I use that word loosely) to make some home made bread. What are you favs ? looking for something that's easy and more importantly tasty.


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2014)

Stir fry, again, with chicken, peppers, onions, and carrot. Yummy!


----------



## chandab (Jun 4, 2014)

Rib Steak and baked potato, I think; that's what's thawing anyway.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 4, 2014)

Ryan, bread is really pretty easy. My mother always said to remember that you can't knead it too much (It is not possible to knead too much) The more time you spend kneading the finer the grain of your bread. But... if you are in a hurry you can try batter bread. Its almost as quick as biscuits. I make a potato bread that is awesome but must be planned for, a really quick and easy egg bread that is nice with soups and several others. For a few years we (my female relatives and myself) had what we called 'Monster dough' in our fridges and it made a nice bread but I have lost the recipe for the starter so don't make that anymore. If you are interested in any recipes just shout and I will be happy to share them (and I'm sure other bread makers here will too)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 4, 2014)

Reinmaker Miniatures that would be lovely. Something to accompany homemade Soups , and for the weekend when im sitting down having a cuppa.

I actually made the Cauliflower, Broccoli and cheese soup last night. I got the recipe off here. So easy to make and it tasted beautiful. Will definitely be making that one again. Not sure whos recipe it was , but it was a winner for sure.

Tonight , haven't thought that far ahead as yet. Its freezing here now, Autumn completely went who knows where this year. Summer to Winter very quickly. 15 and Raining today.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok, but remember you asked for it lol.

This is an excellent soft textured bun

2 Large eggs

1/4cup granulated sugar

1tsp salt

1/2 cup cooking oil (I use hard margarine here rather than oil)

1cup warm water

1cup warm milk (the water and milk should be comfortably warm -helps yeast grow - but not hot which will cook it)

1tsp sugar

1/2 cup warm water

1 x 1/4 oz (1 tbsp or 1 packet) dry yeast

8 1/4 (about) all purpose flour

I mix the yeast, 1 tsp sugar and 1/2 cup warm water together to let the yeast dissolve and begin to grow (use a bowl a bit bigger than you think you need or you might find yeast all over your counter)

beat eggs in large bowl, add in 1/4 cup sugar and salt . Add into that the warm milk and water as well as the oil (or margarine if you are using that) I will warm the water/milk in the microwave with the margarine to melt the margarine (you could replace the oil with butter too if you wanted)

Mix well then stir in dissolved yeast.

Work in flour until dough pulls away from the sides of the bowl then turn onto a floured surface and knead 8 - 10 minutes (or more or less -until you are satisfied) Until dough is smooth and elastic (not sticky) Place in a greased bowl turning once to grease the top. Cover with a tea towel and set in a cold oven with the light on and door closed for about 1.5 hours until doubled in size. Punch down, divide into egg sized pieces, shape into buns and place about 1.5" (4cm) apart on greased baking sheet (instead of grease I use parchment paper for easier clean up) Let stand in oven again for about 45 minutes until doubled in size. Bake at 375degrees F (190C) for about 20 minutes. For a soft crust wipe/brush tops with butter as soon as they come out of the oven.
Makes about 3 dozen buns

Egg Bread

1cup milk

1/4 cup butter or margarine

1/3 cup sugar

2tsp salt

1cup warm water

2tsp sugar

2x 1/4oz (2 tbsp - 2 pkgs - or 2 x 8g) dry yeast

2 large eggs (beaten well)

6.25 cups all purpose flour

The method is pretty much identical to the first recipe, warm milk. melt butter etc.

When first doubling is complete divide dough into 2 portions. Cut each portion into 3 equal pieces and roll pieces into ropes about 20 inches(50 cm) long. Then braid 33 ropes together and pinch ends under. Makes 2 braids. Cover and let rise again until doubled (about 45 minutes) then bake at 375F (190C) for about 30 minutes. Butter tops and cool on racks.

You can judge if bread loaves are done by tipping them into your hand and tapping the bottom, if they sound slightly hollow they are cooked thro.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 4, 2014)

Reignmaker: I would love to have your egg bread and one of your batter bread recipes.

Tonight I have round steak out and forgot to put it in the crockpot. H will be here in about 10 minutes. You know how round steak can be kind of tough or chewy! I think I will try cutting it in strips and "sauce" it somehow. H isn't big on stir fries (and I can't have soy or teriyaki and such sauces)-so I will have to think of something? Maybe philly steak sandwiches sort of? I have mozzerella cheese. And fat hot dog buns. Let ya' know what I come up with. Oops-here he comes-gotta' go cook!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 4, 2014)

Thankyou it will go lovely with the lamb shank soup im going to make on the weekend. Nothing better than "Homemade Bread"


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2014)

That sounds so good, Ryan! If I could only eat a few favourite foods the rest of my life, yeast bread would make the list. Back when bread machines were popular, I'd make it from "scratch", but the machine did all the work.

This is cheating more than using a bread machine and no one may think it's true (but it is)... The Walmart (yes, Walmart!) in-store bakeries in our area and probably others, too, has amazing dinner rolls. The oval and round ones that look braided on top are to die for. My sister clued me into them and I could eat them every day and still want more. They keep quite awhile, too.

I got a wok yesterday. I'd been using a regular skillet for stir fry. I think I'll make more again tonight but with different veggies and maybe those rolls vs pasta or rice.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been trying to eat less grains, so cauliflower is a new friend. I have made cauliflower "rice" before, but haven't tried it in a stir-fry. I'm sure it would be good though. Just grate the cauliflower with a cheese grater and saute.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 5, 2014)

I bought a box of white quinoa and still haven't tried it. I think I am going to start up my bread machine again. I love making it by hand too. I used to do it a lot. My Dad taught me. When he was alive he did it often. It was his one "cooking" skill. With my IBS I can't handle whole wheat and multi grain breads real well, but I want to try to eat better. The IBS symptoms have been flaring up some this past week. There is so much I can't have and veggies usually have to be cooked not raw. I can eat some. Balance! Going to have to start watching the meat selection (for me) too.

Last night I sliced the round steak in thin strips and kind of saute'd it in olive oil, shallots, garlic salt and pepper. We had pasta with butter, parmesan and parsley. Mix veg.

Tonight is ham steaks with yams (canned-oops) and a veg.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

I was so slack last night - I ordered Chinese from the local takeaway. Currently suffering from a head cold so was a good excuse not to cook.

Tonight will be Indonesian chicken curry, I made some recently and froze the rest. I make it from scratch. I make the paste and freeze it in little containers. Its a wonderful base for Curries, stirfrys & its also great to cover a roast chicken in and cook. I also stuff the chicken in baby spinach and the paste before cooking. your house will smell lovely.

Ill head to the market tomorrow and get some fresh fruit and vegies. don't think the weather is going to be too impressive here this weekend , so maybe a cooking weekend


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 5, 2014)

Ryan, I hope your head cold clears up quickly. Hate that stuffed up feeling! It may be wet and cool (talk to me about cold when you have tried a northern winter lol) there but at least the fire risk is down , right? We often hear on our TV news how large stretches of Australia are ablaze, I find fires so scary. We had one here one year, only about 500yds from our house.

Last night I parboiled some small potatoes and then chopped them and pan fried them with onion, garlic and farmers sausage. We had Motts Garden Cocktail with it. Tonight I'm just making some egg salad sandwiches since we went out for lunch.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Reignmaker Miniatures Im sure I will be fine in a couple of days.

Yes the fire risk has subsided thank goodness. We get some terrible fires during summer. The weather can be ruthless at times during summer here. I most often only go into work in the mornings (not that I am complaining ) during the extreme fire danger weather as I like to be home to hose down the horses and be here in case of grass fires.

500 Yards is a little to close to home for my liking. I cant imagine how cold it must be for you all during the northern winters, Im glad that you are seeing some sunshine finally. We don't get snow where I am , Just a lot of Rain and winds.

Have a Gr8 Weekend


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 6, 2014)

Made a strusel bundt cake yesterday. Tonight I made Italian meatballs on fat hot dog buns with pizza sauce and melted mozzerella over it all. And French fries and salads.

Tomorrow night is chicken, parmesan-parsley'd spaghetti and salads.


----------



## chandab (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, I ate well tonight, no idea what hubby ate. I was gone at a function, had homemade Italian food: chicken alfredo, pasta marinara, garlic rolls, salad, raw veggie tray, and a tiny piece of both lemon merengue and chocolate cream pie.


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2014)

Sweet & Sour chicken with steamed rice (I've finally mastered perfect steamed rice!), salads, maybe rolls (should resist / likely won't) and Blue Bunny no sugar added ice cream



.


----------



## dixie_belle (Jun 8, 2014)

Blackened swai (sorta like Asian catfish), green beans, rice pilaf, and cheddar biscuits. I make up a batch of the special blackening coating and it is enough for two meals for the two of us. I'll use half of it and then put the other half in a Ziploc bag. Since it's nothing but spices, it keeps really well in the bag. OMG was it good.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 9, 2014)

Made pasta and sauce. Then H asked me to make up a white cake mix he had purchased. So I did-and chocolate buttercream icing. He ate two HUGE pieces. So, being of little will power-so did I. And today my IBS is flaring up. Gosh, will I not learn (and remember). I went through this and much much worse in the past. I really must control myself if I want to stay more comfortable. A small 2 x 2" piece would have been best-but OH NO! sigh.


----------



## dixie_belle (Jun 9, 2014)

My husband does the same thing with cake so I make something I don't like. That way I'm not tempted. I've got a recipe for a killer carrot cake, which he loves, and which I am not even tempted to eat. (What, me eat a vegetable?? I think not!!) He says each piece is a serving of veggie so it's good for him. Yeah, right. LOL


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope you're feeling better soon! I don't have much will power either. One big weakness for me is ice cream, which I can eat a HUGE amount of. I do like that no sugar added Blue Bunny ice cream as much as the regular (maybe even more) but it is only 1/3 less calories and I basically like to eat a bucket size amount of it at once





The sugar alcohols in it also can give you bad gas if you "over endulge", as if there's any other way to eat ice cream. But if you stick with it, as I have, you will build up a tolerance and not have that problem anymore. I just love it when hard work and commitment to the task at hand (eating more ice cream) pays off


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 9, 2014)

Jill, I am so like you, I could Live off ice cream. Could easily Polish off a litre without giving it a second thought.

I was sick most of the weekend with the flu & the weather was horrid Sat and Sunday, so I made the most of it and did some cooking.

Made Lamb shank soup Sat , which turned out really well & there was plenty left over that I have frozen for another meal.

Sunday we had Ravioli (brought the pasta already made), made a chunky vegie sauce to go with it, tossed in olive oil, added some fetta and sundried tomatoes at the last minute before serving.

Monday I was really adventures , thought what's something I have never attempted to cook.? Crispy pork belly. Slow cooked for six hours. I cooked it in orange juice, red wine vinegar, cinnamon, soy, honey. Was really nice. I was a little hesitant when making the sauce up as when combined it was a little strong on the nose, but once cooked there was only a hint of most of the flavours. served with some roast vegies.

Going to try and make some fresh bread this weekend.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 10, 2014)

Ryan, you sound like a real home chef! Your posts make my mouth water.

Trying to build up eating the "trigger" foods usually doesn't work with my IBS. There are things I just can't eat or eat much of ...

I will have to make Hubby take these desserts to work the next day so I don't overeat. And make sure I only have a small share the day of. And I plan to make more, LOL! Yesterday I bought a Nestles Toll House cookbook-look out! Every recipe has a full page color picture of the finished product-if that doesn't make you want to bake (or 'no bake' as in the case of some)!

Last night I had chicken soup and a half a PBJ sandwich. Gave H a can (he was home from a side job WAY late) of loaded baked potato soup-and I loaded it with some more bacon and cheese besides.

Tonight I am baking chicken and supposed to do a vegetable couscous. Peach cobbler (here we go again-only this doesn't bother me as much).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi all, just got back from vacation, we went to Punta Cana, Dominican Republic. I ate so many different types of fish couldn't even name them all. Their lobster is different then ours though, most of the meat is in the body, none in the tail, but served the same way, steamed with butter, yum. So many different white fish dishes, and the rice and beans was to die for. Lots of steamed veggies with all type of peppers, made my cooking at home seem drab. Tonight we are having box dinner,(spagetti out of a box topped with sauce from a jar.) Oh well, I'll eat it, been out picking peas for hours this morning in the heat, awful, so tomorrow something with freash peas as a side dish, maybe colliflower as I need to cut more of that, like to wash, cut and place on baking pan coated with olive oil, then sprinkle olive oil on top with melted butter and garlic, roast till brown, yummy! Really need to go grocery shopping as all I have in the freezer for meat is beef. Love beef but can't eat it every day unless I want to have a heart attack. HAHA. Can't wait for egg plant to grow or zuccini, patience.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 11, 2014)

Still having some IBS issues. Made chicken and rice bake last night. Not sure what I will make tonight. It will be for H mostly and something 'digestable' for me.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 12, 2014)

Weather is horrid here at the moment, rain, rain and more rain. Cant think of anything else that would be better to do than some cooking over the weekend.

definitely going to try and make some bread and seeing the weather is what it is , some pumpkin soup I thinks in order. I know I have some Chicken thigh fillets in the freezer so think they will be used for some kind of slow cooker.

Performancemini hope you are feeling better


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pumpkin soup sounds like a really good bad weather dinner, pleas share your recipe. We have pumpkin planted so should have lots come fall.


----------



## dixie_belle (Jun 13, 2014)

Last night we had tacos, rice and beans. Sometimes I sure do miss living in Texas.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 13, 2014)

Not bad last night or today so far. Last night we had stew meat cut small cooked in all day in the crockpot. Very tender! (I ate VERY lightly of it) with mashed potatoes and cranberry sauce.

Tonight's a sirloin steak (light again as it seems beef is starting to be a small problem at times) rice and veg.

My grandniece is here working on learning new classes for showing our minis. We had smoked uncured turkey hot dogs for lunch. She has a scoop of choc. chip cookie dough ice cream too. It's grocery weekend, so there wasn't a lot to offer. We had peanut butter toast with our breakfasts.


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2014)

My husband, Harvey / H, is back in the hospital the past few days for IV antibiotics. He had to have an outpatient surgery about 10 days prior to reattach a tendon to his big toe, but it he got an infection. All related to his work injury 2mos ago when his foot was cut and basically shattered by a coworker's machete. Urgh, it just is hard to win for losing lately, but he may come home tomorrow ((hoping), and if so, I will cook us something nice...

Since it's just me, I haven't been cooking much, but have been eating yummy, easy comfort food (too-big sandwiches and wraps, pizza, frozen stuffers stuff (looooove that!), snacks, sweets, etc.)! I'm working harder with the chores tho so hopefully I'm not packing on the pounds while spoiling myself with all these not so good for me meals


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 16, 2014)

Jill I hope he makes a full recovery and is home with you soon. Great comfort food and I think we all agree that we partake in the same at times.

Weather isn't very nice here at the moment but im hoping that seeing as tho its horrible here that its now improving for you all in the other parts of the world.

I made a massive batch of curried sausages on the weekend and big pot of the lamb shank soup that I made the week before.

Riverrose My Pumpkin soup recipe is as follows.

Pumpkin Soup

Biggest soup pot/ bolier/ slow cooker you have.

Cut as much pumpkin up as you have.

You can use any type of Pumpkin you have.

Pumpkin (as much as you like/have)

2 potatoes- peeled and cut up and added to pumpkin. more potatoes the thicker it will turn out.

1 litre chicken stock

1 litre of water

2x teaspoons of ginger

1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon

Cream/ Sour Cream to serve

Combine onion , pumpkin and potato to the pot and cover with both stock and water.

Cook until soft

Remove the liquid and set aside.

Using a hand blender stick/ masher, mash until all mashed.

Add the Ginger and cinnamon and stir thru.

Add some of the remaining stock/water until you have the consistency you are happy with.

Stir in the cream / sour cream at the last minute before serving

You can add celery , sweet potato or any other vegies to this as it is quite a versatile recipe.

If you like it a touch sweeter add a tablespoon of honey.

Sprinkle with some fresh spring onions (shallots I think you call them)

Hope you like it


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you Ryan, I'll make this in the fall, sounds yummy.

Jill hope hubby feels better soon.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 16, 2014)

H wanted Lino's Pizza special last night. Son and his fiance and kids came over earlier for Father's Day. Brought him candy. (I think the kid's chose it). This morning H found a tick on himself (again) OOOOOOHHH, I HATE those things! Going to wash the sheets today! He was cutting and stacking wood yesterday. Maybe that's where it came from.

Grocery day! Then I will decide what's for supper.


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2014)

H is home as of late yesterday afternoon -- YAY!

I went back to a current faithful favourite, chicken stir fry with lots of bell peppers, onions, and mushrooms with a bottled teriyaki sauce. That's what he was in the mood for, and I like chopping up the veggies. Had it with salads and steamed rice.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 17, 2014)

Jill, that looks delish! I made a roast chicken, new potatoes and green beans (canned) last night . Tonight it will be left over chicken and Caesar salad.


----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2014)

Tacos. Beef of course, since I have plenty of beef.


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2014)

We've got leftover stir fry tonight. That corn starch on the chicken is the secret! I already cut up stir fry veggies for tomorrow, too, so we will have that again fresh. We'll still have left over raw chicken breast, so maybe that chicken stuffing casserole will be up next. I'm sure H hopes so! He loves it, but so do I


----------



## chandab (Jun 18, 2014)

Making chicken pot pie for supper, the easy Bisquick one.


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2014)

We're having leftover stir fry this evening, because I made too much yesterday. it's not as good left over but still pretty good. With salads and steamed rice. AND Blue Bunny no sugar added ice cream





Maybe will make that stuffing chicken casserole tomorrow, but what really is sounding good to me are tacos like Chanda had. I have some hamburger in the freezer, and lots of soft tortilla wraps.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 19, 2014)

We had mac and cheese with a turkey hot dog cut up in it and peas last night, along with salads. Not sure about tonight. Needs to be easy as I have to pick my grandniece up late to spend the night. She will spend tomorrow here to practice showing the minis. I plan to make a loaf of the lemon yogurt bread for tonight if I ever get up off my "duff" and do it. Also thought I would make my grandniece and I some chicken and macaroni salad for lunch tomorrow. It's already 2:00, so had better get husslin'.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 19, 2014)

Had a really late lunch yesterday so actually didn't have dinner. Ive got some Fresh salmon for dinner tonight and Im going to make a PPR salad to go with it.

(Pear, Parmasen & Rocket (Arugula) salad. Tastes so good and so easy to make. Throw all the ingredients in a bowl and for the dressing all it is is 1 tablespoon of olive oil and a good squeeze of lemon juice. I guarantee this goes with just about everything , and once you have had it , will become a regular on your weekly menu.


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2014)

Chicken stuffing casserole (maybe with some broccoli, onion and mushrooms in it, too, to sort of stretch the carbs), peas & carrots, and tossed salads


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 20, 2014)

OMG! Ryan's making me drool again! I am going to have to try that salad. It sounds so good.

We are having day after day rain. Cancelled picking my grandniece up last night. We had Thunderstorms with super heavy sheets of rain. You literally did need to part the rain like a curtain to look through it! She should have been here today though. No rain yet. It rains mostly evenings, late night and early morning.

I made a frozen pizza last night and we had the lemon yogurt bread. I made myself an egg salad sandwich for lunch today with some baby gerkins. For tonight I am thawing some leftover Rigatoni and meat sauce. I am going to make salads too. I might go make a Nestle chocolate chip recipe too. But,ish, I have ants! The teeny tiny little ones. I bought some of the Raid ant traps. The ones they carry back to the colony to kill it off. Hope they work fast! I hate bugs, insects, etc. (I know most have a job in the life circle, but I can't help it----and bees and wasps, etc. awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!).


----------



## dixie_belle (Jun 20, 2014)

Tonight we had left overs but last night we had friends over and I made homemade lasagna and banana pudding for dessert. I could barely move after dinner.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 22, 2014)

Made a Big pot of Pumpkin soup on Saturday so had that for Dinner Sat, Sunday and will have the remainder tonight. Got some chicken thigh fillets out of the freezer to make a chicken curry with. I have 2 small containers of the homemade curry paste I made late last year left so ill use them for the base of the curry. Ill make some Coconut rice to go with it and some Roti bread to soak up the sauce with .


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2014)

I made crock pot chilli yesterday, and will be having that with salads and bread or rolls the next few nights. This time I used lean ground beef. I usually make it with ground turkey. It tastes good


----------



## dixie_belle (Jun 23, 2014)

We had fish last evening, along with green beans I picked from my garden and new potatoes I dug up from the garden. Hubby had some rice pilaf under his fish.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 23, 2014)

Saturday night we had steak and fully loaded twice baked potatoes (yumm-o!). Last night was spaghetti. H was asking about Oatmeal cookies. I might make Nestles Oatmeal Scotchies sometime today.


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2014)

Well shoot, my mom surprised us today with a tuna noodle casserole, so I guess I'll freeze some chili, make some peas, and a salad. YUM!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2014)

I never knock back one of "mums" tuna Casseroles,





Made chicken curry last night so will be having that again tonight


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 25, 2014)

Been as busy as a bee picking shelling and canning spring peas. making zuccinni bread and still doing horse chores. Tonight we are having slow cooker pulled pork sandwiches with homemade slaw mad with zuccinni and carrots. I can hardly wait till after we feed horses but they come first. Hubby is not home from work yet, should be any minute they are calling for storms so I hope they hold off.

Jill how is your hubby?


----------



## dixie_belle (Jun 25, 2014)

It's so hot, who wants to cook? But if'n we are going to eat, one of us has got to cook it. So tonight, in an effort to not heat up the kitchen, I made turkey patties with mashed potatoes and brown gravy, and peas. Of course, I boiled over the pot with water and milk in it (of course) and then I had to scrub and scrub and scrub. But all is well that clean up well, I always say. LOL


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tonight its meatloaf with carrots and potatoes and fried zuccinni with ranch dressing.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, I've been feeling under the weather, nasty head cold that leaves me feeling really achy and tired so I've been pretty lax on meals of late. On Friday my husband came home from work and made me some soup, Saturday I made baked chicken legs (fried chicken style) and garlic toast and salad with barbeque ranch dressing. Sunday we ate out and Monday I made a quiche, cheese, green onion and shrimp. Tuesday night was ground beef in mushroom gravy with noodles and an apple for desert (had to fit a fruit/veg in there somehow



) last night left overs and probably the same tonight. I am feeling pouty about being sick while the sun shines. I don't see why I should have to do any chores when I can't find the energy to do any fun stuff






lol.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh I feel bad for you, I hate it when I feel really bad but have to force myself to do chores. The animals don't care if you feel like staying in bed. In fact if I'm not out of bed by a certain time in the morning the dogs whine like little kids, 7 days a week can't even sleep in on Sunday. Problem is I would be even more miserable if I didn't have my fur babies even though I complain about them all the time. Fun stuff, what is that?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 26, 2014)

LOL, I normally truly enjoy anytime I spend with my animals even cleaning and feeding but you are right, sometimes when you are sick or just tired or in a funk it would be good to have a day or two without the routine. I'm a pretty early riser as a rule, my big dog actually thinks I get up too early and just lays on her bed and looks at me with that "what! don't look at me, I'm still sleeping...really, see my head is on my bed", look, when I first get up. The little one wants breakfast and if I laze in bed for more than an hour beyond my normal time she will bark. Especially if she hears our voices (some weekends its nice now that the kids are grown to lay in bed and talk before we start our day) then she will get quite demanding. But without our animals I don't know what there would be to get out of bed for in the morning. I'm still feeling rough so I'm planning a nap today (a very rare thing for me, I have trouble letting myself sleep during the day) - first day in ages that I haven't had things scheduled.

Tonight I think I will make open faced salmon sandwiches, toasted with a grated cheese topping and probably tomato soup for my husband since he will probably think it is called for


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 26, 2014)

Last night we had Lamb Sausages and steamed vegies. Have no Idea what will be on the menu for tonight.

The weekend will have some cooking of some description as the weathers going to be Raining, Hailing and Storms.

The Fire will be lit and there may even be a glass or two of red wine involved


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok, wine and a fire... mind if we all pop in? Now I want to get a fire going in the back yard this weekend, enjoy a glass of refreshment and listen to the sounds of the evening.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 29, 2014)

Well it is way too hot here for any kind of fire. The whole place would burn to the ground. It is so hot during the day I went and bought yarn today to start on Christmas projects for the grand kids. With my copd I can't go out in the hot afternoons. Did get some grass cut this morning, now I'm in the airconditioning planning dinner. We are having prime rib steaks, yum, salad with home grown veggies and haven't yet decided what other side dish. Maybe I'll wander out and dig a few new potatoes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2014)

Just like here in Summer Riverrose28. Its winter here at the moment so the fire is going a lot inside.

Made some home made meat balls and cooked them with some chorizo , sundried tomatos and some Fetta. Grated some carrot and onion and threw them in also. Will be having that again tonight.

My little (well not so little) boxer Laila has had a terrible ear infection the last few days, had her at the Vet twice over the weekend (cant wait for that bill to arrive, after hours call out) her poor ears were so swollen. I don't have children tho most think I treat my dog like she is my child (Spoilt rotten)

As I headed off to work this morning the swelling seems to be subsiding which is good. She doesn't enjoy being inside when she could be running around the farm allday. Needless to say I had a very Lazy weekend looking after her. It was only 9-10 degrees Celsius for much of the weekend and raining on and off the whole time.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2014)

H is getting better but it's slow going and some setbacks. Actually with him at the doctor's now for check up on his progress.

Dinner tonight will be sausage, peppers and onions with pasta (rotini?), and tossed salad ☺


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2014)

Glad he is on the mend even if it is slow going.

Tonight its zuccinni spagetti, I've got the sauce in the slow cooker now, won't make the zucinni till the last minute.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 1, 2014)

We made something new (to us anyway lol) for dinner yesterday. We made beef dip. I used garlic baguettes which I browned garlic butter side down in a hot frying pan, we cut the roast (slow roasted all day in the broth) very thin and put white cheddar slices, beef and sweet mustard in the bun and dipped in the broth. We had guests and everyone raved. Yummy!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2014)

We haven't eaten yet, it has 15mins to simmer but smells super yummy!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 2, 2014)

Because of the heat and my health I'm a prisoner in the house. I'm fixing something quick. Pork chops, rice, black eyed peas and fried zuccinni with ranch dressing.


----------



## chandab (Jul 2, 2014)

Plain ol' hamburgers. I have lots of buns and lots of beef, going for simple. Cook on the George grill and we're good to go.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 2, 2014)

Tonight it will something inspired by Jill's picture. Macaroni and cheese (not KD) with onion and canned tomatoes and smokies (similar to a big wiener for those who don't know) cut up in it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 2, 2014)

Had mum over for a roast Chicken and Vegies on Tuesday night for her birthday. Had plenty of chicken left so used it in a Pasta dish last night for dinner.

Tonight (Thursday) im thinking ill raid the freezer for some left overs of some description. Sitting at my desk at work and I already know, or have decided that I cant be bothered cooking tonight.

The weathers going to be another stay indoors weekend. Rain , Hail and strong winds. Oh Goody !!!! Its a good thing I LOVE to cook


----------



## chandab (Jul 2, 2014)

Ryan, if you are a good cook, you can come cook for us anytime.



I'm tired of cooking, and I don't care for my hubby's cooking.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Chanda, I love to cook



not sure that its all good tho lol .


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2014)

Tonight, it's shrimp stir fry. I'm making it with sweet red and orange peppers, spring onions, green beans, and water chestnuts. It will be colorful if nothing else! Making the stir fry sauce myself too (kind of a lemony one). Having it with steamed rice (with a little butter, minced onion and parsley) and a baby spinache tossed salad. I already cut up the veggies.

The shrimp are from frozen but pre-cooked. We just get them in bags at Walmart and boil water then remove the water from the heat and put the shrimp in to hot water for a few minutes and then remove the tail. They are so tender and good! We like the medium size ones over the small and jumbo. It's amazing how good they are and go in all sorts of dishes with nearly no effort.

Anyone else like me, where you cannot ask me "what are you doing today?" Without me including details about the food I hope to eat?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 3, 2014)

Tonight I'm being treated to junk food! Hubby is bringing home Ledos steak and cheese subs, yum.

Tomorrow night I'm making egg plant lasagna.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 3, 2014)

Not sure what will be on the menu tonight. Tomorrow ill head off to the Market and buy the ingredients to make the paste I use in so many curries , stir frys etc.

So many ingredients in it and it takes a while to cook. But once its done I put it into little containers and into the freezer.

Last night I had little Egg and bacon Pies that I got from a place around the corner from work. They were not too bad at all. ill definitely be getting more for the freezer as they make a perfect resolution when you would really like a "night off" from Cooking .

Im a day earlier than most of you but have a lovely weekend


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2014)

Right now, I've got some spaghetti sauce in the crock pot. That over linguini with some salad and bread will be dinner tonight... maybe also some chocolate chip cookies. I may not be able to resist lol


----------



## chandab (Jul 5, 2014)

We went down to the bridge and BBQd steak with my in-laws. We provided the meat, they provided the fixins


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2014)

it will be leftovers here tonight. The spaghetti sauce over linguini, tossed salad, and bread.

For tomorrow, instead of freezing the sauce that's left over though, I think I'm going to make it into lasagna. That might have Harvey doing a happy dance!


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi everyone! I haven't been able to post or anything because our internet was out. They had to move our antenna. I think maybe the tree branches grew enough the last few years and got in the way to interfere.

Haven't made anything new and exciting lately. We've had good old pizza and spaghetti (though last night I added Italian chicken sausage to it) and chicken white chili, etc. Have made cookies twice. The oatmeal raisins got a little too brown, but they got eaten up. The other day I made chocolate cookies with mint chips in them. mmmmmmmm! The cookies turned out kind of like fudge brownies, so double mmmm! We went to a 4-H open driving show today. Forgot to put anything out, so I don't know what to make. H is going to body clip a horse, maybe two (wants me to do one-blech!). Personally I've had enough for the day. Our club's show is weekend after next, so he wants to get at least the one done while they are clean. That way the clipper blades will last longer.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 5, 2014)

I dug potatoes this morning and made potatoe salad, horses are feed, and hubby is outside grilling chicken right now. I'm not a big fan of grilled chicken but I'll eat it. Love hamburgers on the grill. Found out this morning squirrels are the bad guys eating our tomatoes.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm going to use the spaghetti sauce to make lasagna today. With salads and maybe some bread. Yum yum yum!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh, I dearly love potato salad! H won't eat it cuz he doesn't like mayo and he tried german potato salad but didn't like it either. Oh, well.

We both clipped the horses last night. I did the heads and along the manes and tail heads. He did the rest. Tuxedo went the fastest. He always seems to have the lightest coat and thinnest skin. He is the one who has a real arab look. Deeper dish, wider between the eyes, big dark eyes, longer neck, etc.

I made pizza and salads for supper. I had a "Boboli" thin crust and I put on a small can of a real tasty pizza sauce and topped it with pepperoni (H's side, I'm not a pepperoni fan) and some bits of turkey bacon all over and mozzerella. It was good! I like the turkey bacon on it a lot and H seemed to too.

I think I want to do twice baked potatoes tonight. But didn't put anything out to go with. I will have to micro-thaw something.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 7, 2014)

Tonight its flounder, baked. Fried zucinni and haven't figured out another side yet.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 7, 2014)

Baked Flounder - Love baked Flounder





Well I made some curry paste on the weekend , turned out lovely apart from I forgot to grind the pepper corns and Corriander seeds before adding it to the other ingredients. Still tastes good to.

Made a Honey Soy chicken Stirfry for dinner Sunday night & Last night we had a chicken korma Pie with steamed vegies.

I even made a cheesecake , was good but a little short on the biscuit base as when I took the case off from around the Cheesecake it crumbled .......

Tuna casserole and mashed potatoes tonight.


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2014)

We ate an early dinner today. I made sausage, onions, and bell peppers again. It also has tomatoes, mushrooms, and penne pasta. Harvey really likes it, and I think the friend we often send food to does as well. I like it, but I especially like that it doesn't heat up the whole kitchen since I can't make it in one big skillet.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ryan if you ever come to the states please come stay with me. We can exchange recipes.

Last night I cheated, we had chicken alfredo, and all I had to do was bake two breats and open a boxc of pasta alfredo, believe it or not it was good.

Tonight we are having pork chops baked zuccinni with mozzerela cheese.

I've got six pints of relish in the canner, got to get them out.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 9, 2014)

steaks and twice baked potatoes last night. LOVE those twiced baked taters! Frozen pizza tonight. Going to try another different brand again.


----------



## chandab (Jul 9, 2014)

Spaghetti or pasta hot dish, haven't decided, yet. Have browned hamburger in the fridge for the sauce, so not much to do to make either.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the Invite Riverrose I will keep it in mind






Made a vegie Laksa last night tasted similar to a Tom Kha soup.

Tonight I have some mince out of the freezer, will probably turn it into rissoles and bake them in tomato soup and serve with some vegies


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 10, 2014)

OH MY!! I read your post Ryan and my eyes saw "Tonight I have some MICE out of the freezer"



My first thought was how different your food choices were there lol.

I had a lazy night and made open face salmon sandwiches (canned salmon, green onion and mayo) topped with grated cheese and toasted. I had planned to make a cucumber salad to go with but we had an old friend drop in and my husband gave him the cucumber. I guess I will have to get another from the green house tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol I had MICE the other night............ Kidding





The only Mice I have are the field ones that insist on hanging out in the feed shed for the warmth.

Home grown Vegies- Nothing better I reckon !! Only thing is trying to find the time between work, Horses and life in general. Luckily I am a real home person, love my 10 Acres of Freedom.

My vegie garden is looking great (freshly weeded) ready for winter to disappear and spring to hit so I can get some seeds into the ground. Cucumber was one of my best growers last year so looking forward planting it again. ( a little more shade this time )


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 10, 2014)

Reignmaker, I like your open face salmon sandwich recipe. I'm the only one who'll eat it and I usually just add mayo and put it between bread, that gets old fast. And I rarely feel like doing salmon patties just for me. But your recipe is refreshing. I would like to eat salmon more often. I think this recipe will do it. I have tried Mackerel too and rather liked the flavor. But all they have around here is the big (14.5 oz.) cans and then I waste some.

I think the trying different frozen pizza brands is getting old. Last night's was a failure too. Not a horrible pizza, but not real good either. I think I will stick to splurging on our local restaurant, Lino's pizza special. (Large any topping, special Italian salad for 2, and a 2 liter bottle of soda of choice.).


----------



## chandab (Jul 10, 2014)

A little chicken stir fry for supper tonight, I think. Tomorrow, I think I'll make a big batch of meatballs up, so I can freeze some to have some quicky meals in the future.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

Made the baked rissoles last night, always a good winter meal when its raining and hailing outside.

Need to go shopping this weekend , so may be something easy tonight till Ive stocked the pantry.

Another weekend of rain and hail coming up (and plenty from what the weather lady is telling us)

Might try making a new soup and something else.

Im with You Chanda, Quicky meals are the best. I always cook extra with the intention of some of it going in the freezer for Quicky meals.

Performancemini- I Have tried some of the diff frozen pizzas we have in Aus over the years and agree with you some are ok, Others are about as tasty as the box they come in. That's a greal deal at your local Italian restaurant - Id be splurging there too.


----------



## chandab (Jul 11, 2014)

Made a double batch of meatballs today, froze half of them. Not sure what I'll make with them for supper tonight, but might make it simple and just eat some with butter noodles and a veggie of some sort.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 11, 2014)

Tonight I made chicken parmigiana, only I used mozzerella-and crescent rolls. Yesterday I made peanut butter chocolate chip cookies. I am NEVER going to lose any weight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2014)

It sounds like you all have been making some good dinners! I've felt icky the past couple of days so didn't make much, but feel better and hungry now!

I'm making us a shrimp Alfredo thing with egg noodles tonight. Will have baby carrots and steamed broccoli on the side, and a tossed salad. Super easy but also yummy!


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 12, 2014)

Kind of warm and sticky here. Supposed to have some possible severe thunderstorms. Some tornado watches out. I made "oven bun sandwiches". I take hamburger buns or croissants and put deli meat in (rotisserie chicken tonight) and top with cheese of choice. Wrap in aluminum foil and bake at 350 for 10-15 minutes. Also had buttered corn and cranberry sauce. I added a little cottage cheese and sliced tomato to my plate (H won't eat that).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 13, 2014)

We are having a hot spell right now too - 34C yesterday and at least that high today too. Can't do the conversion to F but it is stinkin' hot lol. at least for us. I like your oven buns, might just try those in the toaster oven which will not make my kitchen heat up. Of course I also have a panini maker which I forget about. Last night we stopped on our way home for chinese (Yum - leftovers today) Spent the afternoon at a local lake (about 45 minutes away) with our son and his girl then went back to town and went out for icecream so we ate really late - about 9 pm - which was better anyway since it was a little cooler by then.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 13, 2014)

Well performancemini & Reignmaker Minis,

I am more than happy if you would like to send some heat down to Australia. And I am happy to send some of the 9-11C temps up to you aswell.





Went to the market and the supermarket on the weekend & hoping that will last me a month before I have to go back. I love to cook but dislike having to go to the supermarket.

Saturday night I made a Mediterranean Stir fry. It consisted of Chicken , Onions, red capsicum (bell peppers I think you call them



) and some broccolini . Had that over rice and was quite nice.

Yesterday morning I got up early and cranked up the slow cooker. Diced Lamb and Vegies in a rich tomato Sauce. Added some Dried Basil and some Rosemary and I let it cook for 10 hours. the lamb literally fell apart in my Mouth.

Sorry if I am boring you all with my Winter recipes I know most of you are in the midst of Summer.

Hope your feeling better Jill


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 13, 2014)

Ryan; the winter recipes still sound yummy and can be stored away for our winter, or used anyway!

Well, Tuesday is my grocery day- so there's not much to choose from tonight. We decided on the last frozen pizza to try out. This one's a thin crust sausage. "Palermo's" made in Milwaukee, Wisconsin-so not so far from us.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 14, 2014)

LOL, Ryan you are not boring me, I love winter recipes and really don't much like cooking in summer very much. 9 -11C sounds heavenly right now, please feel free to send cool temperatures and even a bit of moisture my way. We are breaking records all over the province and in for a prolonged hot spell (according to Environment Canada - who is right about as often as most weather guessers lol) and our wildfire risk is extreme with 6 fires burning in the region - 53 in the province. The largest is 3800 hectares (don't know what a hectare is in comparison to an acre - more than I think), another is 1200 hectares and one is covering 4000km. Our air is full of smoke, the sun is red as is the moon (looked pretty cool when I looked at the supermoon we just had) and people with respiratory issues are being advised to stay indoors. So thinking about cooler weather is my favourite past time right now.





Made cucumber and white cheddar sandwiches last night for dinner and had it with many glasses of iced tea (sweet tea I think is what its called in the US)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 14, 2014)

I know how you feel, we have had some horrendous fires over the last few years. Black Saturday in 2009 killed 173 people and injured hundreds. Praying you all stay safe and cool over there





I will definitely be trying some of your sandwich creations when summer is here at the end of the year.

I had some cous cous last night with some chilli tuna, spring onions and some snow peas. Easy but nice





Take care





hectare is about 2.4 acres if I remember correctly ...........


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, I remember the fire in 2009. It was on our news every night and was just horrifying. We have been pretty lucky and the fires in our region haven't come close to our home (except the small 5 acre +- one someone lit on our property a few years back - terrifying) and we just have to contend with the smoke for the most part. have never heard of tuna chili. I am guessing it replaces the beef component of most chili con carne recipes with tuna ? Is the tuna not lost in the spice and beans? I watch a show occasionally on TV (I can't think of the name of it off hand) with an Australian chef who seems to make a lot of curry dishes. This has led me to believe curry and other spicy dishes are quite popular down under. Would that be because mutton was(is?) the least expensive and easiest acquired meat?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 14, 2014)

Its Tuna in a tin and is infused in chilli Oil. They come in diff size tins , little ones are perfect for sandwiches, pastas on dry crackers ect. I think the biggest brand we stock here is John west. im sure you will have it at the supermarket. if not let me know and ill post a couple for you to try


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll have a look this week when I shop. Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's hot here too, I've been staying in the house and doing horse chores early in the morning and late in the evening. Day before yesterday I roasted a chicken in the oven with potatoes and green beans and gravy. So last night I used the last of it to make stewed chicken and bisquick dumplings, more of a winter meal, but was so comforting and yummy. Tonight I'm making pork ribs in the oven and slaw made with zuccinni since we have it coming out of ears.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, I'm playing the lazy card tonight! Frozen fish, box macaroni and cheese, steamed broccoli and salads.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 15, 2014)

I am going to make Chef's salads and butter bits rolls. But since last time H asked "is that all?"




I am going to bake him a Stouffer's brand Lasagna to go with his.





Our club's show is this weekend, so on Friday night I think we will "jog" over to the nearby Culver's (mmm, fish!) and our club has a pizza supper on Saturday night after the show. It's free to club members and very reasonable to others showing who want to join in. Then Sunday night I am going to get Hubby to drive to the nearest family restaurant for supper after we are home and unloaded. They serve breakfast all day and have a big menu and pretty good food. I especially like their Turkey Melt. It's real roast Turkey, carved and put on rye bread with swiss cheese and then grilled. So good!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 15, 2014)

last night we had a chunky beef pie with steamed vegies and Mash. Tonight it will be homemade Pizzas. I will buy some pita bread on the way home from work. have heaps of ingredients I can put on them. ill dice up some sweet potato and bake it till soft (small cubes). Then let it cool . I really like it on mine , gives it a sweet taste.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 15, 2014)

Ryan I want to come for supper .... lol... you make the most interesting and varied meals.

I just grabbed a couple of steaks from the freezer today, that along with garlic toast and cucumber slices or some other quick vegie side will be dinner for us.


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2014)

Here it's going to be chicken stir fry, steamed rice, and toss salad. I'm so hungry


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 16, 2014)

Ham steak and twice baked potatoes and a veggie.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 16, 2014)

Last night I ended up having cannelloni on cous cous. Getting my tax done tonight so will be something easy for dinner that's if we have any power to cook anything. Storms on the way again


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 17, 2014)

Planning breakfast for supper: scrambled eggs, home fries and toast. H will probably make a face. It's OK if he orders it out for supper, but for some reason it's oddball at home-go figure.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like maybe our weather is finally cooling (what a relief) and I may actually cook a real meal tonight if it stays cool. I am thinking of new potatoes par boiled then cut in half and pan fried with onions, peppers and chicken chunks with garlic, oregano and pepper and perhaps other spices if something appeals (sometimes I just add garlic and poultry seasoning). Maybe a bit of salt if I think its flat but we tend to add almost no salt to our meals, there is usually lots in the food we get in our diets anyway. Served with a green salad from the lettuce/green onions, cucumbers and broccoli in my garden should be nice and easy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 17, 2014)

Had Tom Kha soup for dinner last night. Not sure what will be on the menu for dinner tonight. Might have to work late tonight so maybe something easy.

I have some steak in the freezer, might have them with some Potatoes and some Vegies.


----------



## chandab (Jul 17, 2014)

No idea what I'll make yet, but have thawed hamburger in the fridge, but just go with hamburgers, and make it easy on myself.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 18, 2014)

Well I was late getting home last night so instead of cooking I stopped at the store and picked up deli meat, wraps, cheese etc. and we had wraps for supper. I wasn't very hungry anyway since we went out for lunch with our daughter and I had what the restaurant calls a chicken club ( basically chicken breast, bacon, swiss cheese, lettuce and tomato in a hamburger bun) with onion rings. It was very good but I could eat it all, too much food. Its raining today (good for the forest fire issue but bad for anyone who's hay is still on the field) so I don't know what I will make tonight yet. Something more substantial I think.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 20, 2014)

Tonight is box night, haha, frozen fish, boxed pasta and I'll open a can of veggies.

Last night I made peas from the garden, mashed potatoes, also the patatoes came from the garden. and salisbary steak and gravy from banquet. hEY easy but good.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 20, 2014)

Just got back from our club's show a few hours ago. I'm trying to talk H into going to Longhorn Steakhouse for supper. I have enough in the checkbook. He says I don't; well, it won't leave a lot left in there when we are done-but I am hungry for a real good steak dinner. I am going to try again. Anyway-I don't want to cook, so I want to go somewhere (but not fast food). Maybe Machine Shed, that would be a little cheaper.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2014)

Any day showing deserves a night off cooking - Unless H wants to cook that is





Made a beef Slow cooker on sat so had that with mashed potatoes and peas sat night.

last night bought a couple of frozen pizzas. Cut up some other ingredients and put them on with some more cheeses. Made the frozen pizza taste a little bit more exciting than usual


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 21, 2014)

Found some Fish in the Freezer last night, steamed some vegies and had that with some Cous Cous. Easy meal and tasty.

Have no Idea what will be on the menu for tonight- Im Actually thinking of ordering Thai takeaway and having a night off from cooking. ill be late home from work today so by the time I get home and feed the horses, light the fire, stack some more wood it will be time to sit in front of the fire and defrost


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 22, 2014)

Last night was a 3 year olds birthday party so it was hot dogs and icecream cake. Tonight I made my husband one of his all time favorites from his childhood (not mine tho so I had a turkey/cheese/tomato sandwich) Prem and fresh tomatoes sandwich on white bread. We never eat white bread anymore unless I make it myself and then it has things like eggs or potatoes in it so not a complete fail nutritionally. For those who don't know what Prem is it also goes by Spam or luncheon meat. Its a canned loaf of meat that tastes a bit like ham. We had it with mushroom soup. Not a big meal but we were satisfied. Tomorrow I think it will be Caesar salad and chicken breasts unless I save that for later in the week.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 22, 2014)

So the Sunday evening after the show (Hubby worked hard to and showed hard-so he didn't have to cook LOL!) we ended up going to our local superb Italian restaurant, Lino's, for supper.



I had spaghetti and H had the mostocolli and meatballs (their sauce is yummy, slightly sweet and light) and tossed salads, Italian bread and ice cream for dessert (H had mine since I can't eat it). They make all their stuff from scratch (sauces, pasta, bread, most dressings, etc.) so it is SOOOOOOOO good.





Last night was Chicken White Chili and butter bits rolls. Tonight I will make spaghetti. Won't stand up to Lino's, but it is still good. It's 90+ today. We are supposed to get some nasty weather probably later today or tonight. But then it is supposed to cool off to 70's again. Our county fair is in two weeks. Long range shows high 80's-oh I hope not!!!



That arena's in full sun with a sand based footing. It gets so hot out there.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 22, 2014)

Last night we had round steak with cucumber/tomatoe salad and fried egg plant.

I took three boxes of zuchinni and one box of cucumbers to the senior center today, I'm getting tired of zuchinni anything. I've got 24 loaves of zuchinni bread in the freezer, and I've had it with parm cheese, made into boats with mozzarella chees,had it cooked in olive oil, fried with batter, fried with corn meal, the list goes on and on. Plus I have frozen some sliced for the winter, shame it is one of those veggies you just can't can, so I'm giving it away. I'm sure I'll have to eat it some more as the plants are still putting out, but I am tired of it. For tonight I'm not sure what I'm fixing been cleaning all day then went out and cut some weeds out of paddock. Maybe I'll just fix grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 23, 2014)

Decided to grab a Tombstone Pizza for tonight with salads. H will probably be bored with it; but I never know what time he's coming home and it get old trying to figure out what to cook (and I get hungry before he gets here usually). Tomorrow night's Organic uncured Turkey hot dogs (trying Applewood Farm brand this time) with oven fries and veggie.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't feel well tonight so C made his own dinner - wraps - and I haven't eaten. Hopefully this headache/upset stomach is from too much sun this afternoon and I'll be fine by morning.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds like sunstroke hope u feel better reinmaker miniatures .






I have little mini apricot chicken roasts for dinner tonight with some mini baked potatoes and vegies .


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks Ryan, I still have the headache this morning and no appetite (very unusual for me not to want to eat lol) but my stomach isn't upset and I have taken some pain reliever for the headache. I expect to feel myself soon. It helps that it is cool today and raining, no hot sun to contend with so I can't make things even worse by going outside, which of course I have to do to see to my animals. I'll be eating lunch out with my daughter today since this is the day my husband and I always see her. Tonight I think its a salad night, have to start using some of the lettuce in my garden.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 24, 2014)

Apart from catching up with your daughter and seeing the animals , take it easy and enjoy the cooler weather. Hope your better soon





Had little Lemon pepper roast with baked vegies last night , was very nice even tho I thought they were apricot when I took them out of the freezer. lol

Not sure what we will be hiving for dinner tonight , have a heap of vegies to get thru so may make some kind of veg soup


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 24, 2014)

Too funny, well, lemon pepper would suit me but my husband dislikes anything lemon so he would be happier with apricot.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2014)

Made a massive pot of vegie & lentil soup for dinner tonight , and most likely tomorrow night as well . Banana and chocolate bread in the oven . 8*c and raining so day in front of the fire


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2014)

I made a Bisquick quiche for breakfast this morning, with turkey sausage, onions, and green peppers. We liked it alot and will be having leftovers for dinner! With oven hash browns, French bread, and spinach salad.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2014)

This evening, I'm going to make a spaghetti pie. It's a lot like lasagna, and I can use the leftover spaghetti sauce that I didn't already freeze from a few days ago. With tossed salad, fresh cantaloupe, and bread.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 27, 2014)

I was going to have left over soup for dinner, but thinking I will freeze the rest of it . Have had it the last 2 nights and my taste buds are thinking differently today.

Will call into the supermarket on the way home from work and see what grabs my attention.


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2014)

We're going to be doing a repeat of last night. We have plenty of spaghetti pie left, and we liked it better than lasagna! Below is the recipe I based it on, but I used leftover spaghetti sauce that I had on hand. It's going to become a go to for us when we have leftover spaghetti sauce (which is frequently)  I'm going to try and balance out my calories by eating more salad and cantaloupe than spaghetti pie and bread, but I can't make a ironclad promise in this department!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/spaghetti-pie-ii/


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 28, 2014)

I like the recipe, simple and like you say a good way to use up that extra sauce. I'm too lazy to make lasagna anymore so we will have to try this as a substitute. I didn't cook all weekend, on Saturday we picked up a rotisserie chicken some salads and bread sticks at the grocery store and then on Sunday we stopped for supper (I had a Caesar salad with chicken) after going to a birthday party in the afternoon, the party was all deserts so we had eaten a piece of pie and a couple of cookies already and weren't terribly hungry. You know the saying, "life is uncertain, eat desert first" - seems like we tried that out on Sunday. Yup, Mom was right, it did ruin my dinner lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 29, 2014)

I agree that sounds great Jill, I will be definitely trying that





Reignmaker, that sounds like a great idea for dinner tonight. Chicken and salads it is


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 29, 2014)

Didn't have time to stop at the supermarket last night , severe weather warnings were issued and they were not far off, 25-30mls of rain in an hour. The heavens really opened !!

Had Mushroom and black pepper chicken kievs last night with sweet potato and steamed vegies.

Have Atlantic Salmon out for tonight, Grilled, chat potatoes, steamed vegies.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 30, 2014)

Made quesadillas last night, Haven't had them in ages. Served them with fresh carrots and cucumber slices from the garden. Today I am making quiche for the children's hot lunch program but I haven't the foggiest what I will make for us for dinner. Sometimes it seems that I spend all my time cooking. Barely finish cleaning up from one meal before its time to start on the next.


----------



## Jill (Jul 30, 2014)

Sausage, peppers, and onions with pasta tonight. Probably with some diced tomatoes and mushrooms included for color, less carbs, and flavor and alittle mozzarella cheese. Tossed salads, bread, and some really good seedless watermelon (I'll probably put too much salt on mine)! Sort of wish it was time for dinner now!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds yummy, Jill. But I have to ask, .. you put _salt _on your watermelon? I salt my apples sometimes, I've even added a tiny sprinkle to my cantaloupe but never met anyone who salts their watermelon.


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, I love it with salt. It's so good that way


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2014)

Tonight, I am making lemon chicken. I've never made it before so I hope it turns out good! Maybe with some peas & carrots, mashed potatoes and possibly corn.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 31, 2014)

Yum I have never thought about adding salt to apples or watermelon. When you think of it tho it makes sense, balance of sweet and salty. Thanks for the little tip Jill, I will be trying that





Had winds of 150ks yesterday and last night so dinner wasn't very exciting at all. I had a couple of sundried tom & pasta ready meals in the freezer so had them in between checking on the horses(even tho I know they are fine, just like to check as most of us do).

The night before was a little more extravagant- Salmon Wellington with mashed Potato and Steamed vegies. Id never had a salmon Wellington before but decided to give it a go. It was really nice and I will be making it again for sure.

Not sure what will be on the menu tonight as its just hit Fri here .

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2014)

We thought the lemon chicken was really good, and it was super easy. It's going to be a go to here! I actually have more chicken leg quarters that need to be used today, so I'm going to make some more and I think it will make nice wraps / roll ups later this weekend, plus dinner tonight. Though this time with rice instead of mashed potatoes and probably baby carrots and salad.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 2, 2014)

Been have a bit of IBS bouts off and on lately. Trying to watch what I eat and what's IN what I eat. Trying to do the FODMAPS diet (not weight loss diet, just eliminating foods that irritate gastro problems).

Had salmon the other night. Looked up Gordon Ramsay's Crispy Salmon. It's basic pan-grilling salmon. Though he has an easy viniagrette he puts over it before serving that I didn't get to doing. Still, it was good. Had baby red potatoes, quartered, cooked and then browned in olive oil with it and mix veggie.

Last night we went lazy and had turkey and cheese sandwiches, cottage cheese, and salads.

Tonight I am making H a T-bone steak and ???????? Me ?????


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2014)

I got up way too early! I'm not sure what's for dinner, but for breakfast I want to do another quick quiche this time with turkey bacon, onion, and some reduced fat cheese. Spinach salad with oranges and some kind of potatoes.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2014)

Dinner's going to be sausage (turkey), peppers, andonions with some pasta. It also has diced tomatoes and mushrooms. Also, as usual, a salad. Probably need to think about it more, so I can work up an appetite. Just not feeling hungry and that's not typical of me!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 4, 2014)

Had some chicken in the fridge that needed to be used. I really need to go food shopping so didn't have a lot to add to it. .

Found a packet base of butter chicken in the pantry and had some coconut cream. Added Onion and some peas and was quite impressed with the end result.

Not sure what I will be having tonight ,


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2014)

Since I wasn't very hungry, I lazied out last night after all and just did frozen pizza (which I did go to the trouble to bake at least LOL) and salad. I'll be home pretty late from client meetings tonight, but don't need to leave until the afternoon. So maybe the sausage and peppers thing will happen for lunch



. I already cut up the veggies which is the most time consuming part.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 5, 2014)

I bought my husband a rotisserie for his barbeque (for his birthday) and we put a rib roast on it. Stuffed little slits in it with roasted garlic and used Montreal steak spice as a rub. Served it with new potatoes, beets, carrots and Caesar salad. I was sooo good. We cooked it on Saturday and we just used the last of it in wraps for my husbands lunch. Tonight I don't really know what I'm making. I have to go shop for tomorrows hot lunch after he gets off work(my truck is giving me trouble) so maybe we'll stop at a restaurant for soup tonight.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been canning for weekes, today I've spent the whole day working with tomatoes. I have my nesco cooket on the counter filled with simmering sauce. It smells and tastes so good, I'm going to let it simmer all night and thicken, then tomorrow I will can it. For tonight I am sauteing some zuchinni and throwing some of this sauce on it and topping it with parm cheese. New just made up recipe so we shall see. No meat might not sit well with hubby, but whatever.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 6, 2014)

Last night I had some frozen salmon, had that with some Cous Cous.

Not sure what tonight will be . Will have to go to the supermarket on my way home from work.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 7, 2014)

Told you all I had to go shopping last night, Didn't quite make it lol......

Had some tin Tuna so had that with some Cous Cous and some chopped spring onions and some Kechap manis.

Ill shop tomorrow, so thinking it will be Take away of some sort tonight...

have a GR8 weekend everyone


----------



## chandab (Aug 7, 2014)

Tonight was Banquet chicken and left-over macaroni salad. [Last night, it was homemade meatballs I pulled out of the freeze, with a fresh batch of macaroni salad.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 8, 2014)

I had my yearly gyn thisw morning, now that I'm home I feel exhausted just from going to town and stopping at walmart. I picked up one of those giant pizzas for diner.


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2014)

I love those pizzas!

We're going to be having leftover lemon chicken this evening with some kinds of side dishes.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 8, 2014)

grilled some hamburgers on Wednesday for dinner, last night we just ate leftovers, I had soup, my husband had a burger. Tonight I am trying to think of something nicer since I am home all day. Was going to do chicken breasts but my husband wants to try rotisserie chicken on Saturday night so I'm back to square one. Maybe I'll do open faced cheese topped, toasted salmon sandwiches and a salad for tonight. Not fancy but we both like it, quick and easy.


----------



## chandab (Aug 8, 2014)

Hhhmmm. I have browned ground beef, maybe I'll be ambitious and make homemade pizza, if I have all the ingredients I need.


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm planning to make scrambled eggs with ham and cheese in big muffin cups, hash browns and maybe pancakes. I got up too early and now am ultra hungry!


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, I'm a bad, bad wife. I did make the above, which was super easy, especially since I omitted pancakes. Right now, I am heating frozen breaded butterfly shrimp and leftover hash brown casserole. While I know this cannot be healthy, it sounds really good right now. I've even got a peanut butter pie for later. Bad Jill!


----------



## chandab (Aug 9, 2014)

Bacon, eggs and toast for supper tonight, it was good.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 9, 2014)

My husband got a craving for chinese and since we missed lunch we stopped at a nearby restaurant at 4:30 and ordered wor wonton soup (wonton soup with shrimp, bbq pork, beef chicken and vegies - soo good) and special chowmein. Couldn't even begin to eat it all so I have left overs in my fridge. Tomorrow's lunch will be calling me all morning but for now I am still stuffed.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 11, 2014)

Made a Slow cooked lamb stew over the weekend, finishing it off last night. Love making meals that I can get a couple of nights dinners out of them.

ill have to get my thinking cap on for what to cook tonight


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 11, 2014)

Still haven't rotisseried the chicken, it will be Wednesday's dinner now. Tonight we had a chicken breast (cooked on the stove top with a bit of oil in the pan then water to steam it after it was browned. Along with it I steamed some fresh picked broccoli sprinkled it with grated cheese and we had raw cucumber slices and cherry tomatoes from the green house. The cherry tomatoes are a dark purple/brown and called chocolate, they are very nice, sweet, not too acidic.

Ryan, I was given some ground lamb on the weekend and am looking for good ways to use it. Any ideas? Nothing too spicy, no curry, my husband doesn't care for it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 12, 2014)

I grew some tomatoes like the ones you have in your greenhouse last year. I think they were called Russian purple or something similar. Gee they were tasty !!!

With the Lamb, how about making a Lamb & Vegie Pie ? If it was me id buy the pastry shell tho Im sure homemade pastry would taste much better.

Brown the lamb in a pan, add the onion & other vegies you like. Create the base for the sauce. You could use a gravy base with some tomato paste in it. Add some Thyme or rosemary ....

let it completely cool, you could make the filling the day before.

You could also make (excuse the spelling ) San Choy Bow ?? Chinese style filled lettuce cups .


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh the lamb and vegie pie sounds wonderful!! Don't know if I could convince my husband about the lettuce cups but maybe I could do wraps.

I was laughing to myself after posting last nite about the assumption I had made that being an Aussie meant you would know what to do with lamb. I think its a common meat there but having never been it is strictly based on TV and movies lol. Thanks for the ideas, as soon as we have a cooler day - they are coming right, we won't be roasting forever- I'm going to give the pie a try. I will buy the crust too, I haven't found that home made crusts are better really, just thicker. I do made a pocket type beef or chicken pie (a round folded over and closed around filling) that I have a great crust recipe for but in a pie plate or for tarts, I like purchased crust.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 12, 2014)

No you are very correct between Australia and New Zealand I think we export some ridiculous amount of Lamb per year. And yes we do eat a lot of it





Yeah the San choy bow was really a lighter meal option or more of a snack. You could also do a lamb and Veg lasagne. ?

Let me know how it turns out





I had Kranskys and Vegies last night for dinner. kranskys are not overly healthy as they are stuffed with cheese, don't have them very often but they are nice.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't have any idea what a Kransky is. LOL, sometimes there is such a difference between countries that speak the same language (well, sorta the same  you guys have sometimes tortured English almost as bad as our Newfies )


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 13, 2014)

A Kransky is a kind of sausage. Usually smoked. You can get cheese Kranskys aswell


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2014)

Earlier this morning, I got some turkey chili in the crock pot. Lots of green & colored bell peppers, diced onions, tomatoes, seasoning, and some beans. Can't wait for dinner


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 13, 2014)

I wonder if a Kransky is the same as what we call a 'smokie' They are a sausage that my husband likes to substitute for wieners(aka hot dogs) and they can be prepared the same way but the are a bit more... um... rustic I guess. Thicker, coarser and often with cheese or garlic added. Smokies, as the name indicates are smoked.

Tonight is rotisserie chicken, I have some baby beets, new potatoes and little carrots from the garden and we will have tomato wedges and cucumber slices with it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds very similar



. Butter chicken with rice last night .

Horse racing today won't be home till late so will be something easy for dinner


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2014)

Since I think I made enough to feed an army, it will be left over turkey chili again tonight (and surely tomorrow!)! But H, me (myself? Don't report me to the grammar police unless you want to keep them busy!) and our friend we send food to often like it so that's good.

For this morning, I'd like to make some scrambled egg muffin cups using turkey bacon. Hopefully that can hit the spot. It's a pretty quick breakfast, which matches my time frame, plus it's filling and low carb.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 14, 2014)

Last night we had pork chops and fried green tomatoes and eggplant. Since I roasted beef the night before we are having open faced roast beef sandwiches and mashed potatoes and gravy tonight. Not sure which veggie yet. I've been canning for weeks, putting up lots of sauces, made mixed veggies and got them canned yesterday so we can have hot soup during the winter. Still have tomatoes coming out of my ears thinking of canning some baked beans with them and adding brown sugar. I'm suppossed to mopping the kitchen right now, as I've made an aweful mess in there, but after getting everything off the floor and the stools out I needed to rest my back, so here I am. Got to back to it.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi: Haven't been on because we were a week at the county fair showing. Not sure what to do for a menu right now. H went and had his yearly physical. He still has to be on his cholesterol med, otherwise he just has "tennis elbow" now due to the years of carpentry type work, etc. But the Dr. told him he needs to gain some weight. He has a higher metabolism and is a workaholic and doesn't always eat right or take the time to eat. So I have to figure out how to feed him. Then I have been having my IBS flaring up. Today I had a root canal (never had one before, it was a foreward tooth-so didn't take as long) and it's abcessed so I am on an antibiotic (Clindomyacin) and it's adding to the running to the restroom. The Dentist wants me to see if I can take them for another 3 days at least (went 8 times today!!!!!!). I drank "Boost" for lunch.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm going to the grocery store this morning and will pick up some hamburger for dinner.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2014)

As I predicted, it's leftover turkey chili for us but we are hungry for it! I've got so much to do here (housework, dogs (I make their "wet" food), horses) tomorrow, but H is going to a family reunion. I made a spaghetti salad for him to take. I really need to go through the pantry and do some meal planning before I let stuff expire. I have very poor household organisational skills, but a probably crazy drive to horde food


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 15, 2014)

How do you make turkey chilli Jill . ?





We actually have gr8 weather today first sun in months , so I won't be planning dinner till it sets .





Will let you know what it ends up being .


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2014)

Ryan, I make just like with ground beef, but I use ground turkey instead. I like the 85% lean (white & dark meat) versus the all white meat turkey (seems too dry). I brown the turkey and drain it a bit to make it have less fat, add store bought chili seasoning packets, and put in lots of diced bell peppers and onions. I do like to microwave them a few minutes and drain off the water. Add in crushed tomatoes or tomato sauce and I like to use drained baked beans (I hate kidney beans). I let it go on low in the crock pot all day. It's all cooked (except the peppers and onions, which were just partly cooked in the microwave). It seems like the seasonings get better, and honestly, it tastes better the next day and the day after than the day you make it.

I don't have a real recipe. I just go until the crock pot is full, but then after we send a bunch to our friend and eat it the first day, there's room in the crock pot for me to add another can of beans (plus lots more room that I don't use up), and since I like them, I nearly do always add more beans. I also add a little Splenda or Stevia (no calorie sweeteners) to it and anything I make that is tomato based.

Crock pots are slow cookers. You all may have a different name for them? It's not really necessary to use for it, just convenient and I think helps the flavour of the chili. I like being able to make it up in the morning and knowing dinner's going to be ready with little additional effort in the evening. They are awesome for cooking meats so they are super tender, and for soups, sauces, stews and chili.

A lot of people make white chili with turkey or chicken, but I haven't ever tried to. Just basic red chili using turkey instead of beef.


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2014)

Harvey was not feeling very well when he got home from his family reunion yesterday, so we didnt finish off the chili. I plan to make some kind of a chili mac casserole thing onout of it this evening with maybe green beans or corn and salad.

I got up at 3am (thank you Diesel, my huge black and white Pyrenees cross for pretty much demanding to go out about then each morning), so I'm already "starving" before 6am. I have some a bit stale yeast rolls that I want to use for bread pudding (stale bread works best for it, but never tried it with yeast rolls), a quick nearly crustless quiche (with green peppers, onions and sausage from the freezer), and fresh pineapple.

I spend a lot of time contemplating what to eat next, but that's almost as much fun as eating the food!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Jill



Its 9am here and after reading that my mouth is watering. I am going to give it a go this weekend and let it cook all day.

Made a Chicken curry and a rather large lasagne on sunday. I have portioned it and frozen what was left over. Instead of making a stock standard lasagne I decided to put a few extra layers in and worked out a treat...

I added a layer of sliced Zuccini and a layer of thinly sliced sweet potato. Sundried tomatoes. I also crumbled fetta just under the bechamel sauce. lasagne isn't something I would usually make, but liked this variation and will be having it again


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 19, 2014)

"BRAT" diet for me yet (sigh), the antibiotic better not cause me any further troubles.






H is enjoying his occasional malts.



Waiting on his protein powder to come for breakfast drinks.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm getting ready to put together a soeghetti pie using sauce I took out of the freezer. It's easy and tastes a lot like lasagna.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2014)

PS, I thought I shared this before, but when I went here to refresh my memory as to how you make it, I couldn't find the post. I just bookmarked it on my tablet. I follow this "kinda", because I always make it with leftover homemade spaghetti sauce. It's easy and good. I'm out of salad ingredients so we'll have it with green beans and corn.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/spaghetti-pie-i/


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ryan, sometimes I make lasagna using eggplant slices instead of noodles, tastes real good. Performance mini hope you feel better soon. Have to share something I made last night out of desperation since I have tomatoes coming out of my ears.

I sliced an egg plant, boiled it for three minutes, drained and spread it out in a non-stick loaf pan. Topped it with two layers of sliced tomatoes.

in a small bowl I put a half cup of mayo and sprinkled in some parm cheese, I'm sure you could use most any cheese, but I had parm on hand. I stired it up then spread it on top of the tomatoes. Then I sprinkled on more parm and baked at 375 degrees till brown on top.

Hubby and farm help loved it. Sort of a variation of tomatoe pie but no crust.

Jill slow cookers are my favorites since we have horsey chores and not alot of time to cook.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 21, 2014)

GOOD GRIEF!!!




I may have to stay off of this site until I can eat regular again!



It's making me sooooo hungry!



Still on the "BRAT" diet.



Made H Stouffer's Lasagna tonight with a hot roll and a salad. He ate it up. I must be finally getting it right for him LOL!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 22, 2014)

Last night I used left over chicken to make stewed chicken with potatoes from the garden and dumplins made from busquik. It was yummy, there was some left over so I put it over the fur babies dog food this morning. They were so happy, wiggles all over! Tonight we are haveing-------wait for it---------

steak um sandwiches.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 25, 2014)

Had Roast beef Saturday night with roast vegies, very nice.

Sunday I used the left over roast to make a stirfry. Had never used the left over roast before as I thought it would be a bit tough !!

But it was actually really nice...

I have just eaten a very late Lunch at work (Vietnamese Pork Roll) so dinner maybe something easy tonight


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh I love roast beef especially with mashed potatoes and gravy, yum, so comforting. Last night I fixed southern fried chicken strips, using, egg and milk bath then dipped into flour and bread crumbs, fried, delicious. Also made mashed potatoes and gravy and green beans. Tonight we are having baked fish, mac and cheese, I'm cheating , using boxed, and more green beans. Can't you tell, tiss the season for green beans.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 26, 2014)

I picked up some fresh eggs on the way home from a local egg farm. I am usually very slack and just buy from the supermarket. "Never Again" !!

I usually opt for making an omelette when im fairly low on everything and need to go to the supermarket. Try and get rid of what I can before I do a food shop.

The eggs made such a BIG difference, they were very creamy and double the size of the eggs I had previously brought.

Not sure what ill be having tonight , I am sure when I stop at the supermarket on the way home from work Ill get a few ideas then


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 27, 2014)

I broke down a couple of years ago and bought some laying hens, I know what you mean about the difference in the eggs. When we first moved here there was a broken down hen house. Hubby rebuilt it and I had some pet chickens, cuchins for awhile, after they all died I just let the hen house go. When I decided I wanted some laying hens hubby built me a brand new hen house along side of the barn. The hens run loose and kill alot of the bad bugs that invade our gardens. There for awhile they stoppede laying eggs in the hen house and I couldn't find them. Finally found them under the loft stairs, had to throw them away. I have one hen that lays in a stall, and two more that lay in the big barn. It's summer here so I love a good omelete made with peppers and cheese.

Tonight I'm fixing stir fried beef in sweet peppers and brown gravy served over rice. I'm canning beans now so If I run out of room in the jars, I may have more beans as well, wish I had some cheddar to top the beans, oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 27, 2014)

I have often thought about chickens/hens for the farm. Unfortunately we have a lot of foxes that live in the gully near us. After seeing what they have done to the swans and geese that come swimming in the lake , I don't think it would be worth it and I don't think they would last very long. The foxes are so cunning I actually saw one playing with my 16.2 thoroughbred. It was the same colour as my boxer (dog) and I had to look twice.

My new neighbour actually called the police on us cause they thought it was my dog that eating there lambs. After I told him to look out in his paddock as the sun was coming up and to see the foxes eyeing off his lambs, he apologised quickly after that. Anyway enough of that , a little sidetracked........... Fresh eggs are fantastic





I had some left over Lasagne sauce in the freezer. Had that with some meatballs and pasta.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2014)

Been so busy! Tonight is just a take and bake deli pizza (Hawaiian) with corn, green beans and salad. I'll try to eat more veggies than pizza.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 28, 2014)

Had toast for dinner last night. Not overly appetising I know, I just couldn't be bothered cooking anything.

Unless I shop on the way home from work it will be toast again lol

Its Friday afternoon here today and we are just seeing the first glimpses of sun after a cold winter.

Might grab some fish and have it with salads tonight


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, it's another gourmet night here, haha. I'm making some store bought cheddar stuffed turkey sausage (look like hotdogs) with doctored up canned baked beans, box mix cornbread, and salad. Easy, maybe not super unhealthy, and hopefully will taste good. At the risk of really flaunting, I ate at Country Cookin' for lunch and it was yummy. (PS I'm for sure making fun with of myself!)

Hope you all have good dinners tonight and great holiday weekend food for those of us celebrating Labor Day!


----------



## chandab (Aug 29, 2014)

Left-over tacos tonight, gotta use up the lettuce and tomatoes and shells.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been planning to make tacos! Love them.

Last night, I put together a breakfast strata that has to set overnight. I've been planning to do it for a while, but never got my act together the night beforehand. I finally did and hope it turns out good. It has stale wheat bread (it calls for stale bread),eggs, milk, cheese, and turkey bacon. I'm making a potato dish as a side with green peppers, onions and mushrooms to cut the carbs and that will work as a side dish for dinner soon, too (it's a big casserole).

Even though I'm trying to cut carbs, always, I'm also in the mod for an ooey gooey dessert. I'm going to see what I can come up with to make. It's early morning, but I got up early enough that it feels like afternoon!


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow, the strata thing was really good! I'll be adding this to my recipe rotation. It is really easy but sets in the fridge 8hrs or overnight, so has to be put together ahead of time.

Will be eating leftovers tonight from last night with some of the potato dish from this morning. Oh, and I made brownies, too


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm having hamburgers for dinner. Just finished canning, sitting here watching Flicka with Tim McGraw


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2014)

Canning is something I aspire to do one day. We've got apple, peach, and plum trees, but nearly all goes unused. We've got crab apple, too, and a cherry (not wild). I'd like to do something to make use of what those trees do, and maybe eventually a garden for some veggies.

This morning, I made a real pig out of myself at a local buffet style restaurant. (County Cookin' -- just as fancy as it sounds but it's good!). I ate three veggie ommlettees, a salad, huge / giant waffle and some potatoes. Not sure I was ever more miserable from eating too much, but I'd be lying if I wasn't hoping to do it again tomorrow morning! I like their lunch as well. I don't think they have restaurants outside of VA, but there are for sure similair places all over. Just good food and easy to limit carbs but still spoil yourself.


----------



## chandab (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't know what kind of apples you have, but I've made applesauce and frozen it in the past. Fair amount of work peeling and coring all those apples, but the homemade sauce is so good compared to purchased. I really don't do anything special, just peel and core, cut into bit-size pieces (I like my mine chunky), toss in kettle with water and spices (usually just sugar and cinnamon for me, maybe a little apple pie spice), cook til softened, put into freezer containers and freeze. It's been so long, I can't recall if I have a recipe I follow or just wing it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 31, 2014)

Yum homemade Apple sauce is so much better than anything brought in a Jar....

Took a kilo of Chick thigh fillets out of the freezer Fri morning so was the base for what I had on the weekend.

Sat Night I made a really quick stir fry. Chicken, beans, onion, Capsicum, Mini Roma Tomatos,

Sunday Night I decided to make my own Crumb and crumb the remaining thigh fillets. I added, Rosemary and Parm cheese to the bread crumb with some rock salt and pepper. Shallow fried them and had with steamed Veg and a little beetroot chutney.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 31, 2014)

Ryan that sounds amazing! I love beets, don't care how they are served (well, not crazy about harvard beets but otherwise ...yum) I made chicken legs this week, breaded with a commercial coating (Garlic and Parmesan Shake and Bake) served with a green salad (from my own garden/greenhouse produce) and baby carrots boiled and buttered. Tonight we had left over spaghetti with ground beef and mushroom gravy and garden peas. It was shopping day so desert was a cinnamon bun. A special treat since I rarely have desert and the cinnamon buns are so calorie dense, but they are soft and fresh and sooo tasty lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 1, 2014)

There is nothing like a good cinnamon bun (with butter)





I made the chicken stirfry again last night as I had a couple of remaining thigh fillets ( I put the recipe up under the chicken section as I have become a rather big fan of it )

I have some salmon out for tonight. Will have it with some broccolini , mini chat potatoes & carrots .


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 2, 2014)

I took a skirt steak out of the freezer this morning and I'm making beef stir fry with sweet peppers since I have a bunch from the garden, and serving it over rice with brown gravy.

Last night I fixed really good green beans with some sweet peppers in olive oil with onions in a skillet, turned out real good.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 2, 2014)

You are making me wish I had planted green beans this year. The ones in the grocery store are over ripe, woody and a bit bitter




. I love green beans sauteed in olive oil with a garlic and topped with a bit of butter just before serving. Or they are nice done with bacon too.

I have some sliced roast beef that I found in my freezer and thought I'd better eat before it gets freezer burned. I am planning a gravy with it and serve it over brown and wild rice with carrots on the side but my vegie might change depending on what I feel like making when the time comes. I am serving the kids shepherds pie for hot lunch tomorrow so I want to do a lot of the prep work today. I might do it there and use up their fridge space lol, but it does tend to make me feel less like cooking another big meal once I prep for that one so sometimes its better to do it at home while I prepare my own dinner.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 6, 2014)

Our garden is alot of work, but it sure is providing for us. Tonight we are having stuffed green peppers corn on the cob and of course more green beans, but this time topped with cheese.


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, this morning I once again pigged out at this local buffet chain restaurant. The amount I can eat there really indicates I could nurse a career as a competitive eater... It hits the spot for me and I press my limit of "I'm so stuffed I could die" each time, and where will I want to eat one morning next weekend?

Before eating enough to be in a food coma this morning, I did get some crock pot chili going this time with ground beef (H says he likes that better than the ground turkey that I prefer). It was simply luck that one of his favorite meals coincides with the first Redskins game of the year. I don't follow football, so I didn't really plan it that way. However, I'm hoping to dig into a new audiobook and possibly get a foot rub after we eat a bunch of chili all while he's watching the Skins game!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL, Jill you have a great plan there.

I didn't get the meat and gravy done until yesterday. Good thing the meat didn't completely thaw until Friday (very cold meat keeper section in my fridge - sometimes not such a bad thing but annoying when I forget and try to thaw something for the same day)

Not sure what I'm making tonight but hamburger soup sounds good right now. I can serve it with fresh biscuits and it still only takes an hour to complete.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Morning All,

I have been interstate at a wedding over the weekend so I didn't have to cook a thing





It was very different to any wedding I have attended, enjoyable all the same.

It was set at the Northbridge Sailing Club down at Sydney harbour hence there was a boating/ regatta theme to the day.

There were plenty of starters to be shared and instead of individual meals for main meals there were share plate in the middle of the table.

I thought this was an excellent idea as it gave me the chance to sample everything lol

The King prawns lightly fried in shredded coconut were amazing , served with a lime aoli.

For the mains I enjoyed the slow cooked lamb, Moroccan chicken and also the salmon was really good.

By the time the main meals were cleared, I had poured my first glass of shiraz, then the cheese platter arrived shortly after.

Needless to say I didn't eat anything else for the rest of the day





I am such a sucker for a good cheese platter, id rather that than sweets.

Home now and back to reality lol


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2014)

You all are making me hungry!! Leftover chili tonight with salad and bread. I will pretend to try and stay out of the ice cream.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 9, 2014)

Made curried Sausages last night and have some left over for tonights meal. I will make a garlic bread and a salad to have with it.

I love Ice cream and NO ONE will stand between me and the container



I have a feeling your like this too Jill ?





Im a fairly healthy eater but when someone mentions Ice cream that disappears out the window very quickly lol


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yesterday I made homemade baked beans using navy beans and tomatoe juice and brown sugar, served them with cut up hot dogs, real simple, sweet and good.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 11, 2014)

I have trawling the freezer the last few days for left overs otherwise I end up forgetting about it and throw it out in the end.

I have some half Chickens out for dinner tonight and plenty of vegies in the fridge. Ill season and roast them, should be nice





My Sister in law is having a few people over tomorrow night for a Thai banquet so I promised Id give her a hand with the menu and help her prepare and cook.

We are having a few salads, Chicken Laksa, A Pork dip with Julienne vegies, and a couple of steamboats in the middle of the table. They are heated by hot rocks, the boat filled with stock and you can add meat and vegies of choice, doesn't take too long to cook . A few side sauces and plenty of coconut rice & Roti Bread.

Hungry just thinking about it


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 12, 2014)

My goodness that all sounds yummy. Tonight we are having chicen alfredo since I have two breasts left fro last night and I'm using boxed alfredo I think it is called pasta sides. For a side I'm making roasted corn with peppers.


----------



## chandab (Sep 12, 2014)

Cooked two roasts night before last for sandwiches for moving cows tomorrow, so busy chopping it up and making sandwich mix; have a little left, so perhaps just plain roast beef sandwiches for lunch today. Likely, frozen pizza for supper tonight.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2014)

Everythinwe are having homemade chicken breast strips

We are having homemade chicken breast strips (pan fried -- I've never made them before other than from frozen in the oven), mashed potatoes, and peas & carrots.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 16, 2014)

Has been a little on the slack side since the sun decided to show up after a cold winter. Busy Spraying and Mowing around the house....

Had Atlantic Salmon and Vegies last night , followed by cookies and cream Ice cream.





I will pick up a couple of Lamb back straps on the way home and have them in a greek salad. Easy and Tasty


----------



## chandab (Sep 16, 2014)

Beef and noodles tonight. Browned round steak, mushrooms (canned), cream of mushroom soup and spices go in the crock-pot; and when I get in from chores (or Shayne comes home) I'll cook some noodles to go with. So easy, and so good. I think the original recipe called for cooking sherry, but I don't keep that around, so I just leave the juice in the canned mushrooms, I know not the same, but it works for us.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 16, 2014)

Another Recipe Ill be trying ^^^^^^^^ Sounds really good Chanda ^^^^^^^


----------



## chandab (Sep 16, 2014)

Ryan, it's so simple, and tastes so good. It's probably on the Campbell's soup website, but I really don't know and can't remember where I got it. I think I have a copy of the recipe somewhere, but it's so simple, I don't even open the recipe box.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 17, 2014)

I soaked navy beans last night, so I'm going to try and make homemade beans with tomatoes again. This time I will add just a touch of brown sugar, as they were way too sweet last time. Polish sausage browned and sliced.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 17, 2014)

Was really naughty and had Maccas last night.

I will be a little more productive in the kitchen tonight.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been pretty lazy in the kitchen lately. Trying to get some fall cleaning done and still find the time and energy to work with some horses. Yesterday we delivered a load of firewood ( we cut, split and sell it as a bit of a side job ) so we stopped for Wor Wonton soup - wontons, loads of veggies, shrimp, bbq pork, beef and chicken. By the time we got home it was getting dark and time to feed the horses and do other evening chores before calling it a day. I'm planning something from beef tonight - I've got some stew meat (chunks of tougher beef ) that I think I will slow cook with barbeque sauce and serve with rice and a vegie tonight.


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2014)

Oven BBQ chicken legs (shake 'n bake), green beans, corn, mashed potatoes. As usual, I'm hungry!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 21, 2014)

Made a chicken curry yesterday & had it on coconut rice.

I have Some Mince meat(Ground) out to make a big Lasagne tonight when I get home from work.

It makes heaps and leaves me enough to get a few more meals and freeze them.

I did go to the Market on Saturday and bought a heap of meat and fresh vegies, then Sunday I went to the supermarket and got other bits and pieces.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm making chicken stir fry this evening using chicken breast, green peppers, onions, and mushrooms. I have some teriyaki sauce that is really good and will serve it with steamed rice.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 22, 2014)

Its cloudy and cool so I think I'm going to make a nice thick clam chowder today. I might make some cheese biscuits to have with it if I don't run out of time.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 22, 2014)

I've got chili in the slow cooker. I'm fixen corn bread to go with it. I need to go buy some carrots and celery so I can start making bean soup, I've got some beans and the weather is starting to cool down enough for some yummy meals.


----------



## chandab (Sep 22, 2014)

We are decently warm outside, but for some reason I'm craving chili, so maybe I'll make that for supper, even though it isn't hubby's favorite; perhaps since I made chocolate chip cookies, he won't mind the chili.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 22, 2014)

Had left over Curry last night as I got inside late with farrier coming to trim the "kids"

I will have to use the ground beef tonight as its been out of the freezer and needs to be used. - lasagne, salad & garlic bread

its 26 here today summer is on the way


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 23, 2014)

Ryan, it was 26 here yesterday, summer is on its way out LOL. I went for a walk today to enjoy the wonderful fall colours... forgot to bring a camera so I can't share them with everyone but maybe I'll find time later in the week to go again if it doesn't start raining.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 23, 2014)

I watch this thread closely, even though I haven't posted until today.

How do you think I should prepare this dish???




P.S...please don't tell my friend Paula, as this is her cat Mr. Black AND her roasting pan!! Until I get some recipe ideas, I'll settle for a ham, cheese and broccoli quiche. ;-)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well since it is already in a roasting pan, I'd roast it. Serve with cat nip and greens. Maybe someone else could recommend dessert.


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL!!! I was about to ask how catnip tastes and if it helps people unwind!!! Then I saw the cute picture above ?

I'm making pan fried chicken breast strips again, sweet potatoes, green beans, and tossed salad. Sugar free ice cream for dessert unless I'm really bad and bake some brownies... But then sugar free mint chocolate chip ice cream would probably be pretty awesome over some warm brownies


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 24, 2014)

We had chicken last ni8ght as well, I boiled chicken breasts, cubed served in white sauce over noodles, with broccoli. Real good. Tonight it's ham steak split between the three of us, boiled cabbage with potatoes. I had made a dump cherry cake last week, it's all gone. I was thinking of making a chocalote cake.


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2014)

Hamsteak sounds good. I need to put that on my grocery list and we usually also split one 3 ways. They're too big for one person. I swear, the big time Irish blood in me wants to come and help you all eat the cabbage and potatoes, too!

Tonight, I'm making a teriyaki pork roast. We bought it from the store pre marinated and you just cook it in the oven. I think we've got it before and liked it. Rice A Roni, green beans, and apple sauce with it. Probably tossed salad too, because I've got some lettuce, cucumber, and tomatoes that need to be used. There should be leftovers of the pork roast for tomorrow so we will have it again with different sides... Or save the left over for Friday. I plan to work from home tomorrow, so could put more effort into dinner tomorrow then I can on Friday.

I did not make those brownies last night, but did eat some ice cream! Maybe tonight or tomorrow I'll make brownies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 24, 2014)

I made a big layered lasagne and had my Mum and sister over for dinner last night.

When buying the ingredients the other day I also came across a local Ice cream/ Sorbet maker. (Gotta support the locals)

Managed to Polish off the SMALL container of passionfruit sorbet after dinner last night, but it was so good and the fact that I kept seeing the 99.9% fat free made it all the more enjoyable.

Left over lasagne tonight and I will do a salad and crusty bread to have with it


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have to go to town today for a doctors appointment, so tonight it will be something real simple. I think I'll throw a box of gortons frozen fish patties in the oven and open a box of mac and cheese.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2014)

All the above sounds good to me!

The pork roast was good last night and will probably use it for wraps tomorrow night because I'm anticipating a hectic day at my office.

Since I had some time this morning, I got some homemade spaghetti sauce in the crock pot using Italian sausage I'd browned first. We will have that over linguine with tossed salad and beer bread muffins. I also made one of those no-bake cool whip and cream cheese pies yesterday with a graham cracker crust I baked. There's more than half of that leftover, too


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 25, 2014)

I have lots of little bits and pieces of vegies to use up in the fridge , so I think ill turn that into a vegie soup tonight.

I have a piece of pork Belly and some diced beef to get creative with over the weekend.

P.s Jill that pie sounds really good


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh I love spagetti with italian sausage, Hubby says that was when he knew he was going to marry me when I had fixed that for him. lol. Tonight I'm making a beef stir fry with sweet peppers and beef gravy served over brown rice. I've got two loaves of bread rising in the oven now, so if I don't burn them, we will have warm bread with it.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2014)

The cool whip cream cheese pie is really easy to make. All you do is to take a soften block of cream cheese (just let it sit on the counter for an hour or so to get soft). Once it is soft, use your beater to blend it and one third a cup of sugar or equivalent artificial sweetener like Splenda until smooth. Then with a spoon fold in the thawed cool whip. Spoon that mixture into a graham cracker crust that you can either make yourself or buy premade. Stick it in the refrigerator for a couple - few hours and it will set up. If you like, you can top it with fruit pie filling or preserves. Simple, no-bake cheese cake and it works great with reduced fat cream cheese, too.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2014)

We still have some left over pork roast, so that with mashed potatoes, green beans, and salad. I made lemon squares earlier today so those, too. Hope they'll taste good. Just from a mix, but I never made them before.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2014)

Homemade breakfast burritos for breakfast.

Sausage, onions, peppers, mushrooms and diced tomatoes with penne pasta for dinner. + those too sweet, like candy, lemon squares. They're good but way too sweet to eat more than a little.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 28, 2014)

Had sausages in bread with caramelised onion and beetroot chutney for dinner Sat night. Nieces came to stay the night so they were more than happy to have something easy.

Yesterday Morning I marinated some diced beef in Soy, fish sauce, sweet chilli & left it in the fridge all day.

Stir fired it last night with Onions, beans, snow peas, Sugar snap peas, Capsicum, Bok choy and water chestnuts.

Added a little Ketchup Manis and some more sweet chilli just before serving and it was lovely






Then I might of had a little cookies and cream icecream


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2014)

We're having leftover sausage / peppers / onions that I put in a casserole pan to reheat for tonight with more tomatoes and some mozeralla cheese on top. Also some canned corn, French bread and raspberry squares for dessert. I've been going through our pantry and have found baking mixes I bought, forgot I even had, and need to be used before they have expire (hence the lemon squares before and now the raspberry ones)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 29, 2014)

I found a packet of ( Ill call it) like an instant risotto in the pantry I forgot I had brought. Just add the water and simmer on low till the water had dried up. It was a tomato/ mushroom base one. I fried up some red onion. capsicum, snow peas, sundried tomato and some fetta. I added it to the risotto once cooked and It was really good and best of all easy to make. I think it would have been a little tasteless had I not added a few extra things to it, but as a base I really liked it.

Jill , I found a recipe of the pie you made, not realising I had made something similar before. Its so easy to make and tastes so good. The one I made had peanut butter in it.





Tonight, not too sure just yet


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2014)

I bet it is great with peanut butter! The raspberry squares are not very good, so I hope I don't have another box but if we do, I will try to doctor them up.

Tonight, I'm making shrimp stir fry with fancy green beans, spring onions, and mushrooms probably with a lemon sauce. Steamed rice with it


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 30, 2014)

My youngest sister in law from my first marriage, I was widowed, had a massive heart attack on Friday. Don't even remember what I had fixed for dinner, but I spent Saturday at the hospital and didn't cook at all. On Sunday hubby made venison burgers, I had half of one, gave the dogs the other half. There was plenty left over and I was planning on heating one up last night for myself and one for Darryl. Hubby was fasting as he goes in this morning for his colonoscopy. I'm his driver. They are going to try to unsedate my sister in law this morning to do an evaluation. They put in two stints and she has asically been out since Friday night. Had no appetite so they are still in the fridge, maybe I will heat one up for late lunch and have it with tomatoe and lettece and forget the roll. I put up some green peppers yesterday and kept a couple out to roast with the burgers so maybe if I feel better I'll make them. Feel worn out from emotions. I think if I go in the kitchen when I get home and make bread or a cake it will make me feel better.


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2014)

Terry, I'm so sorry! I think it says a lot about you that people turn to you for support.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this , sending you all the very best , stay strong during these trying times


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2014)

I think Harvey is going to have leftover shrimp stir fry, and I'm going to have one of my favorites. My mom likes it, and ate it when she was pregnant with me, which might explain why I crave it sometimes. Ketchup macaroni! Yum yum yum yum yummmmm... I get happy just thinking about it  Cooked elbow macaroni, a little bit of butter, a little sweetener, and some ketchup. I know I should not be bragging about such a fine and fancy meal



... I swear, I love it but only let myself eat it a couple times a year.


----------



## chandab (Oct 1, 2014)

Tacos tonight. Picked up lettuce, tomato, shells, sauce at the store the other day, have hamburger thawing in the fridge; so almost there for supper.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 1, 2014)

Jill we all have something we like to eat that may sound slightly strange to others but once eaten is sooooooooooooooo good. ( could be a good topic- strange combinations of food that work well)

Mine is Rasin bread with Vegemite. Now I know a lot of people don't like vegemite, its one of those things you either love or hate. Any way my weird combo is salty vs sweet thing.

Tacos sound really good for dinner- I haven't had them for ages


----------



## chandab (Oct 1, 2014)

We raise beef, so beef is for dinner a lot, I've run out of ways to fix it that don't bore me, that he'll still eat. I really like the meatballs that I found a basic recipe for (ok so someone else found the recipe), and I could eat those almost every day.


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2014)

Ryan, that would be a fun thread about unusual food combinations. I would definitely have some to add to that list!

Chanda, I do not think I could ever get tired of the ways to eat beef. From extra rare steak (my favorite) to chili, tacos, meatballs, meatloaf, spaghetti sauce, veggie beef soup, pot roast -- you nme it! There's not anything we eat that isn't good with beef. A lot of times I try to use ground turkey or chicken but its only almost as good as it is with beef.

For this evening, I plan to make crock pot macaroni and cheese. It is really good and easy, but because it has no meat, it doesn't take all day in the crock pot. This isn't always a good thing, because I like to use the crock pot in the morning before I leave the house knowing that it's working on something all day. Since I'm working from home today, this dish will work for us. I'll need to put it in early afternoon and plan to make enough to last couple of days. Tonight it'll be a main dish and then I guess relegated to a side dish for the next couple. will probably have it with green beans and applesauce.

Link for the basic recipe below. I add dried minced onion, use 2% milk but substitute 1 can of evaporated milk for part of the liquid. The amount of pasta, I use elbow macaroni, is 2 cups. The amount of grated cheese equals 4 cups! I have to look up the conversion each time I make the recipe . Harvey really likes it, and my sister made it for her family and her husband and kids loved it too. Definitely homemade tasting mac and cheese.

I have not made in a long time, because the last time I made it I decided to try to cut the carbs using cauliflower at the same time as the other ingredients. Pretty much turned me off mac and cheese for a long time. However, I think you could mix in sreamed broccoli and / or cauliflower after it comes out of the crock pot and it would cut the carbs and calories but still taste really yummy. Just for sure don't do it at the start LOL





http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/06/crockpot-macaroni-and-cheese-recipe.html


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 2, 2014)

I have my nieces 16th at home tonight - Not as bad as it sounds, 7 girls coming over to watch movies. Think we are just going to order some pizzas. There is also going to be a candy/ lolly bar/table ( which I have already taken a few of the peppermints for one of my thoroughbreds) so there should be plenty to keep them busy.

We are having a lovely day tomorrow 27 degrees Celsius. I will be on the mower all day.

I downloaded a few recipes the other day and I am keen to try one in particular- Its a "Tuscan One pot" dish. I want to try it now before summer hits and I start to live on salad. And also Because if its any good you can all add it to your winter menu. I also downloaded a few different salads to try.

just printed off the homemade mac recipe.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 3, 2014)

Alone for supper tonight so it was cream of mushroom soup and cheese biscuits. The biscuits were so yummy fresh from the oven and hot enough to melt the butter.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 3, 2014)

Spent all day at the hospital yesterday and picked up take out from Ledos to bring home. I will be cooking tonight, I'm making steak with brown gravy and mashed potatoes and spinach. We do have good news, my sister in law woke up on Wed. and they took out her breathing tube yesterday and she is responding. This is after the Doctor told us on Monday there was no hope and to plan on the worse. Miracles do happen.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2014)

Terry, miracles do happen and I'm happy to read your update!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 5, 2014)

That is wonderful news Riverrose28





Friday Night was Pizzas as my nieces 16th was at home.

Saturday night I made Singapore chicken noodles. Sunday I had planned to have sausages and have it with Vegies but my dog was stung by a bee I think and ended up in the emergency room at the vets. ( Nothing like a good after hours fee) Excuse the spelling but I think the vet believed she had anaphylactic shock to the sting. She went all lethargic and wobbly and I was a little freaked at the time.

3 hours later, because we had to eliminate snake bite and assess the clotting in her blood. All came back clear thank goodness. This morning my crazy "Boxer " is back to her old self just a little tired from the medication.

Hope you are all enjoying the rest of your weekends


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm happy your dog is OK! Our dogs are our kids here

Tonight, I'm just way too tired. It's a frozen pizza kind of night!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 6, 2014)

Mine too Jill and spoilt rotten if I do say so





Last night i cooked an omelette. Roasted some sweet potato, onion, zucchini, bell pepper. Stirred through some corn , fetta and Parmesan cheese and baked it in the oven for 20 mins





Reignmaker Minis I have never had Biscuits with soup, are these ones that you made ? Are they easy to make? I usually have some kind of bread with soup but always seem to fill up on the bread before I have made it thru the soup


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ryan I'm glad your dog is ok, I had something similar happen here a couple of yearsw ago with my female bullie. She came in with her nose swollen withing the next half hour she started getting hives all over and her face was swelling so bad she couldn't catch her breath. I was hysterical, hubby had to drive us to the emergency vet, it was a Sunday, and by the time we got there she had to be carried in. I had shoved a benedryl down her throat as soon as I saw the hives but it didn't work as well as the shots the vet gave her. She was there 3 hours, and 300 dollars later we brought her home. Well worth the money she is still here.

Last night I roasted a chicken stuffed with sage stuffing, packed around with potatoes and green beans. Picked green tomatoes so fried them up and topped with ranch dressing and made gravy. Yummy, so we are having chicken alofredo tonight with the left over roasted chicken. I made buscuits and country gravy for breakfast yesterday. The weather is getting cooler and I so love comfort food.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 7, 2014)

Ryan, yes the cheese biscuits are very quick to make. Mix 2 cups of flour, 4 tsp. baking powder, 2 tbsp sugar (I like mine a bit sweeter so I use heaping spoonfuls) 3/4 tsp of salt (I leave out the salt because I think there is plenty in the margarine) 1cup of grated sharp cheddar (I often use a mix of cheeses and increase this to 2 cups because we like them cheesy) together. Then add 1/4 to 1/3 cup of hard margarine (or butter if you prefer), mix until crumb like texture then 3/4 cup cold milk. Mix just enough to combine wet and dry ingredients and then roll out on lightly floured board to about 1 inch and cut into biscuits. I skip the rolling part and just form the biscuits by hand. Takes less than 10 minutes and they are in the oven. 425 for about 15 min. or until nicely browned. This basic biscuit can be altered by dropping the cheese and adding other ingredients such as chopped cranberries or I like to add ham or bacon to the cheese biscuits.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

Riverrose28 said:


> Ryan I'm glad your dog is ok, I had something similar happen here a couple of yearsw ago with my female bullie. She came in with her nose swollen withing the next half hour she started getting hives all over and her face was swelling so bad she couldn't catch her breath. I was hysterical, hubby had to drive us to the emergency vet, it was a Sunday, and by the time we got there she had to be carried in. I had shoved a benedryl down her throat as soon as I saw the hives but it didn't work as well as the shots the vet gave her. She was there 3 hours, and 300 dollars later we brought her home. Well worth the money she is still here.
> 
> Last night I roasted a chicken stuffed with sage stuffing, packed around with potatoes and green beans. Picked green tomatoes so fried them up and topped with ranch dressing and made gravy. Yummy, so we are having chicken alofredo tonight with the left over roasted chicken. I made buscuits and country gravy for breakfast yesterday. The weather is getting cooler and I so love comfort food.


Yes every time I make that trip to the vet or have the vet out for one of the horses i always think why didnt I study harder..??..... I took her back for a check up last night as I noticed she has a cyst under her jaw. She is on antibiotics for ten days to see if it will reduce it at all, if not and it has grown I will have the vet investigate further under anesthetic. She is a boxer, who are well known for finding trouble






I had some chicken curry in the freezer so I cooked some noodles to have with it for dinner last night and it was really nice. The weather is starting to warm up a little here, so im thinking i will get a few things on the way home to make a salad and have something on the BBQ with it, maybe some fish or steak.

The cheese biscuits sound great cant wait to try them with the many soups ill make next winter, but for now im sure they will go well on a ploughmans platter or an antipasto plate.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 7, 2014)

OK, I have to ask....what is a ploughman's (plowman's?) platter?

I had meant to comment on your dog and yours as well Riverrose, I hope all is well on that front. Our dogs are part of our family (sometimes a naughty part in our household lol) and it tears at a person's heart when they are hurting.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> OK, I have to ask....what is a ploughman's (plowman's?) platter?
> 
> I had meant to comment on your dog and yours as well Riverrose, I hope all is well on that front. Our dogs are part of our family (sometimes a naughty part in our household lol) and it tears at a person's heart when they are hurting.


Ok so a ploughmans platter (excuse spelling ) is a plate with cold meats, crackers, dips, pickled onions, marinated olives, crusty bread, grisini sticks,cheeses, grapes. Its usually shared between two and goes terribly well with a bottle of red wine or white if you prefer.






Thanks for your thoughts she is doing well and totally agree a big part of the family


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 7, 2014)

No, no, no.... I wasn't correcting your spelling lol, I was wondering if that was an alternate spelling or perhaps I was pronouncing it wrong or misunderstanding the word (I usually assume we have gotten lazy about spelling a word and that yours would be the one that was correct)

So basically its another name for an antipasto plate - I'd like the white wine please. Could really go for a glass or two right now actually (or maybe something a bit stiffer) My husband just lost his job - no warning just told him at 11:45 and he was out of the building by 12:00 noon. Bit stunned right now and a drink might relax things some lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh no, Ill have a glass of wine for you both tonight. sorry to hear this .... Fingers crossed he finds work soon ...

My spelling is terrible and I wouldn't be offended even if you were


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 8, 2014)

I actually made the effort and stopped at woolworths on the way home last night. Usually I am hanging to see the kids so i rush home.

I picked up some Chicken kievs and had that with a salad and some cous cous. (Then some IceCream)

Not sure what dinner tonight will be. Im about to ring the Vet again for my dog. She is developing a lump under her chin. I took her in again on Mon Night to make sure she was fully over the Sting/Bite and to have him look at this lump that I had noticed. He seems to think its a systic lump of some kind and had put her on 10 days of Antibiotics to see if the lump will reduce. She has only been on them for 2-3 days now but if anything its getting bigger not smaller.

If the lump was on her leg i think I would be content to let the antibiotics take its course BUT seeing as it is under her chin, close to her throat Im not prepared to take any risks at all by waiting.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2014)

I was tired and lazy tonight so made another quick dinner, cheese burgers in soft tortilla wraps and salads. It hit the spot!


----------



## chandab (Oct 8, 2014)

chicken something for dinner. Gonna throw some skinless, boneless breasts in the oven while I do chores and pick sides when I come in, although thinking rice.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2014)

Chicken stir fry, with green beans, onions and mushrooms over steamed rice and either teriyaki sauce or homemade lemon stir fry sauce. I have both so whatever Harvey would prefer. Since learning how to do it, and seeing how easy it is, I don't ever see us getting carryout Chinese again! When it comes to chicken, the secret is cornstarch. Super easy, customisable, and ready when you want to eat it! I'm sure it's healthier, and I know it tastes better, than what we can get locally for carry out... and I'm way too lazy to go out for dinner on a weeknight! I would feel self conscious doing that in my PJs


----------



## chandab (Oct 9, 2014)

OMG! I ate too much. Had left over chicken breasts, so made chicken and dumplings for supper tonight; they are so filling, but so good.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 10, 2014)

We had stir fry last night too. I made one cup of instant rice then in a sauce pan I put a little olive oil, one chopped onion, one chopped green pepper, one chopped sweet red papper, a dash of salt and pepper, cooked till tender, added the rice and some soy sauce, yum. It was a side dish for my crusted cod, also had busquick buscuits. Tonight we are havinf open faced turkey sandwiches and mashed potatoes. The turkey breast was on sale yesterday. I'm looking forward to dinner.


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2014)

Another tired evening, so picked up KFC for dinner. Haven't had that in ages but now it's T - 5 minutes!


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2014)

Tonight, I'm making something with pork chops and a yet to be determined from scratch sweet potato dish. Yep, I will be looking at recipes this morning


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 12, 2014)

Meatloaf with green beans and corn last night. Tonight it will be left overs and tomorrow I am doing a turkey dinner for Thanksgiving. On Friday I did turkey dinner and all the fixings for 120 people (yikes - can we say stress lol) so tomorrows for 6 should be a breeze now  . I am really not a huge fan of turkey but I love the stuffing and the rest of the meal, I'd love to make a ham one year but my husband likes his turkey dinner so turkey it is.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2014)

OMG ^^^

You deserve an award! I've never cooked for even 1/10th that number of people and stress big time if anyone other than H, our friend, Priscilla, and I are eating the food!!! Much respect for the accomplishment of making a nice meal for such a huge group!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 12, 2014)

OMG 120 People. You do deserve an award !!!





Saturday night we had chicken Fillets stuffed with apricots and a pistachio stuffing, Steamed some vegies and really enjoyable.

Last Night I made a Larb Gai Salad. I Love ordering it from the Thai shop and thought I would give it ago. Lets just say, I think Ill stick to ordering it.

Tonight I have no Idea, will be something easy


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 12, 2014)

FINALLY seems to be getting my insides back in order-so I am advancing from the bland diet to regular foods again. Didn't have to cook last night though! Hubby has another gift card and took us out to Texas Roadhouse for supper. He had steak, but still erring on the cautious side, I ordered their BBQ grilled chicken breast with mashed potatoes (plain) and fresh veggies (which were broccoli and carrots). Had their yummy cherry limeade too.

Tonight I made a steak on the George Foreman grill (that steer is so NOT tasty-will be glad when it's used up!) along with steak fries and a mixed veg. Baked some Snickerdoodle cookies and had jello too.

I'm thinking those Chicken and Dumplings sound good! Maybe for tomorrow night.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 12, 2014)

LOL, thanks Jill and Ryan. It wasn't as bad as it sounds really. The worst part was making sure it was all ready to go by noon so the people who left work could eat and go back to their jobs in time. I did have a couple of hands helping to set up and the turkey was cooked a day ahead and sliced for serving. I also precooked the mashed potatoes and then put them in the oven to reheat. That worked way better than I expected it to and I will have to remember it if I am ever talked into doing it again. The stuffing was prepared and ready for the oven (well I did need to add the drippings to give it flavour) so it went in roasters with bacon on it and was a big hit (who doesn't love bacon  ) I made tarts rather than pies a day before and that pretty much left gravy as the last minute thing that needed attention. I was pretty tired by the time I finished clean up but the families were very appreciative and that's good for ones ego


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 13, 2014)

I take my hat off to you




I love Turkey but it seems to be so underrated in Aus. I would love to know how you cook your meatloaf


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG! 120 to feed, don't even want to think about it, you are awesome!

Saturday night we had roast beef, eyeround, mashed potatoes with cheddar cheese, and green beanS. So yesterday I put some chopped beef in the slow cooker, added a jar of pureed tomatoes, and opened one of the jars of mixed veggies I put up in the summer, and made corn bread. It made really great beef vegtable soup. Tonight I'm fixing baked chicken breast, rice and haven't decided on the veggie vet.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2014)

We are having leftovers from yesterday: crockpot sweet & tangy pork with extra slow cooked onions, (freshly baked) sweet potatoes, and buttered peas. It's a colorful looking plate LOL. Some yellow cake with chocolate frosting for dessert, too


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 13, 2014)

Riverrose, that soup sounds delicious! I love soup.

Ryan, my meat loaf is simple (embarrassingly really)

I take 2lbs of ground beef, 2 eggs a cup of barbeque sauce and ...ehemmm... 1 pkg of stove top stuffing. Mix well, pack into a loaf pan and let it sit in the fridge for an hour (or more or less depending lol) and then bake at 350F until it pulls away from the sides of the pan (about an hour)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 13, 2014)

I love soup too



The only thing i like about winter, oh and an open fire lol

Thankyou I may even try and make it tonight , sounds great





I was late home from work yesterday so I really lashed out and had poached eggs and toast for dinner lol

Ill stop on the way home and grab some ground beef for tonights meatloaf. Mum used to make it for me as a kid and I remember how good it tasted in sandwiches the following day


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 13, 2014)

Funny, my husband says it is far better in sandwiches the following day than it is for dinner the night its made. I will eat it as a premade sandwich, after all it has bread, sauce and meat, just not in the same form as a sandwich. LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok I made the meatloaf and added a grated carrot, zucchini & a chopped onion. It was so good and so easy to make. I have left overs for dinner tonight and am looking forward to it.

Does anyone ever freeze the left overs and is it ok to do so ?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 14, 2014)

I often make extra loaves to freeze so if I don't want to cook I can pull out a premade meat and just add a vegie side or a salad. I will often fry slices of it (in bacon grease if I have it) to reheat it when its been frozen. Adds to the fat content and makes hubby happy lol. I like the idea of adding the grated vegies, its something I used to do with every meal I could think of when my kids were young. Spaghetti sauce was great with grated carrots added.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 14, 2014)

Excellent well im a big fan and its one of those dishes that you could continuously modify with different ideas if you wanted to.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 15, 2014)

Had left over meat loaf last night with some mashed potato and some peas and beans,

Tonight will be chicken Kiev's with some steamed vegies


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 15, 2014)

We had leftovers from Thanksgiving dinner again tonight. I did cook lunch for the crowd tho and made macaroni and cheese for 60 along with cubed ham and fresh fruit.


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheese tortellini (look like tiny pasta donuts filled with cheese from a frozen bag I will just boil) and cover in red sauce from a jar, green beans, spinach salad, and some break and bake pumpkin cream cheese cookies. Easy, not totally from a box, but hopefully good! It fits today's time frame


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 16, 2014)

Love Tortellini , Jill if you havent tried Agnolotti before, see if you can get some of them. They are a little like a big ravioli tho shaped more like a small pillow.

Last night I fried up a little Pork belly until it went crispy , then i added some green beans and some Onion, capsicum & cherry tomatos. Quick and easy.





I have some friends coming down from the city this weekend and have been asked to make a Pumpkin Curry ( One of my friends is vegan , so I will cook some chicken then add it at the end after serving hers)

I will whip up a salad and serve with some crusty bread.

Im a day in front of alot of you, so have a gr8 weekend when it arrives


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2014)

I haven't had Agnolotti, but will look for it. I love pasta in every form



H wasn't very hungry last night so I just had some soup so tonight is the pasta, salad, cookies... I'm hungry enough for it now, a good 3hrs ahead of time LOL


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2014)

Chicken stir fry with chicken breast, green peppers, onions, mushrooms, and teriyaki sauce. Some fresh steamed rice as well and something for dessert.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 18, 2014)

I have some shrimp left over from last night. I was wondering about cooking up a dish this evening using them. Since I have some tortillas I am thinking about making shrimp quesadillas or shrimp enchiladas. I will likely just make up a recipe which is what I often do when cooking.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 18, 2014)

We are having dear steak, marinated in beef stock, alittle soy sauce, and little of worstishire then fried crispy on the outside and pink on the inside, I'll slice it thin and serve on abed of rice smotherd in brown gravy. fried zucchinni served with ranch dressing for an appitizer, and corn on the cob.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2014)

Gosh, I'm missing that like button!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 18, 2014)

Good heavens Riverrose, that has my mouth watering



. I am making turkey soup (have turkey and broth saved from Monday's Thanksgiving dinner) and baking buns to go with but I'd rather eat at your house






.


----------



## chandab (Oct 18, 2014)

T-bone steak and something for a side.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 18, 2014)

Made H a brat, me a sweet apple chicken sausage, loaded baked potatoes and corn and baked squash. H had leftover cherry pie.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2014)

Making breakfast rice (never have before), an oven baked onion and cheese omelet, and turkey bacon for breakfast.

For dinner it's going to be homemade chicken fingers, sweet potatoes, and buttered peas + leftover dessert that I made yesterday - nobake cool whip cream cheese cake on homemade graham cracker crust with no sugar added cherry topping.

I think I get on side dish kicks. Right now, it's sweet potatoes and peas


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2014)

PS that breakfast rice was really good and easy. The only catch is you're supposed to use day old (or older) steamed rice. I make rice a lot to go with stir fry, but this morning was the first time I had extra and didn't use it otherwise. I'm going to make it sparingly for myself due to it being so carb dense, but for H and others without blood sugar concerns -- it's really good!!!


----------



## chandab (Oct 19, 2014)

I think I'll be making meatballs for supper, and perhaps just mac and cheese and a veggie to go with.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 19, 2014)

Had a couple of friends from the city come and stay on sat night so I made a Red thai pumpkin Curry and we had that with coconut rice and some roti bread. Quite a few bottles of red wine that night led to a cloudy head yesterday.

I whipped up a platter with Cheeses, dips, quince paste, grapes, strawberries, cashew nuts and a few other things yesterday in the hope it may absorb some of the wine. I actually felt a lot better for eating something and sitting in the sun for a bit.

I had some left over curry for dinner last night


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2014)

Just a take and bake supreme deli pizza but we had one last week and it was SO good! Side of baby carrots plus some salad


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 20, 2014)

Bowl of Muesli with some fresh fruit last night..........

Summer weather today, so will pick up some kind of seafood to have with salad for dinner.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 22, 2014)

Night before last a threw things in pot! Sliced up some little sweet chicken sausage links, tomato juice, diced potatoes, carrots and corn, bit of sugar, italian seasoning, pepper and tossed in some thin soup noodles. Made corn muffins to go with.

Last night I made chicken, red skin mashed potatoes, peas and reheated some of the corn muffins.

Tonight Hubby said we could go out and use some more of his Texas Roadhouse gift card. We have an envelope from there for their anniversary opening. THEY have to open it. It can be anything from the grand prize of a $500.00 shopping spree at our local mall, or a 'tablet' from Samsung, a driver from the local golf shop (neither of us do golf-so I suppose we'll win that-LOL!!!), a number of community prizes or a free meal or dessert from the restaurant. I want steak tonight!



:eat


----------



## chandab (Oct 22, 2014)

Left-over meatballs, a pasta side and corn


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 22, 2014)

Last night I had a vegie omelette. great to make when you have little bits of everything left over in the fridge.

Tonight I am going to make a Fettuccine with Smoked salmon, onion, capsicum, capers and dill. Either a cream or olive base, not too sure as yet.



chandab said:


> Left-over meatballs, a pasta side and corn


What do you put in your meat balls Chanda ?. I have some ground beef that id like to make some with


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2014)

We had homemade chicken fingers, these mock potato pancakes made with cauliflower (so good, my mom made them and sent some home with me for tonight), and mixed veggies. It was yummy!

For tonight, I'm making us this crockpot chicken dish (skinless thighs, onion soup mix, sherry, cream of mushroom soup and sliced mushrooms -- a long time easy old faithful that I've not made in ages), mashed potatoes, peas (or another veggie if H can no longer currently tolerate my love of peas), some splenda sweetened cranberry sauce and one of those cool whip / cream cheese pies.


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> What do you put in your meat balls Chanda ?. I have some ground beef that id like to make some with


I actually got the recipe from someone else, as I hadn't made them before, but this works and they hold together.

1# lean ground beef

1 egg

2 Tbsp water

1/2 cup bread crumbs

1/4 cup minced onions (I rarely have fresh onions so used dried minced onions, 1 tablespoon of the dry)

1/2 tsp salt

1/8 tsp pepper

Mix it all up with your hands, form into about 1" meatballs (directions say to use a broiler pan, but with our lean homegrown beef, I put them on a cookie sheet), bake at 350 degrees for 25-30 minutes until meatballs are no longer pink in the center.


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2014)

Those sound very good!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks Chanda





Jill that croc pot chicken sounds really good





Salmon last night followed by vanilla ice cream with melted snickers.

Something easy for dinner tonight as I want to get up and hit the market first thing in the morning so i can get some fresh fruit and vegies.

Have promised myself healthy eating for the next two weeks minimum starting this weekend.


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2014)

We're having leftovers from last night, but maybe this time with baby carrots as well. It turned out really good this time! There are plenty of leftovers, so we may have it tomorrow as well.

On Sunday, I plan to make crock pot chili. Definitely feels like the weather for it and it will go good with it being a football day. Not that I like football, but H sure does!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 24, 2014)

haven't been doing much for dinner lately, mostly canned soup and sandwiches. The weather today is crisp and clear but they are warning of the chance of snow on Sunday. It would be our first of the year and I have a baked bean recipe I've been wanting to try so I might make it for tomorrows dinner. Tonight will be chicken legs (coated with Shake and Bake and cooked in the oven) maybe some home made french fries and a vegie from my freezer -cauliflower or broccoli or..?? something from our garden harvest.


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2014)

I swear, who would think 8 skinned chicken thighs, some mushroom soup, onion soup mix and sherry could go so far? And we love it... 3rd night, looking forward to it, but imagining that there may still be some after we are full tonight. I'm sure some of our dogs will be happy to help us out! They've got to, because tomorrow's dinner (and for some days thereafter) will be all about crock pot chilli


----------



## chandab (Oct 25, 2014)

Might be eating out tonight, but only food where we are going is quicky bar pizza... We are likely going to go look at a new puppy, a Heeler for working cows. Shayne wants one, so hopefully one of the two available will click with him. It needs to have a little attitude to get along with Shayne.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 25, 2014)

hope you found your puppy.





We ordered in tonight because I have a cold or flu and don't have the energy to cook. I was supposed to go out for dinner with friends and then to a Sarah Macglocklin (sp) concert but had to cancel because I feel lousy. So my guy ordered my favourite soup (wor wonton - wontons, vegies , chicken, beef, bbq pork and shrimp in a chicken broth) and some other chinese dishes for dinner.


----------



## chandab (Oct 26, 2014)

Shayne picked a puppy; he and his brother got the two males from the litter, another neighbor got one of the females. so cute.

Not food related, but here's a peek, anyway.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2014)

Ohhhh


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, grrrrr! I'm totally ticked. Might sound lame but not only was I wanting to make crockpot chili today for us to eat, but also because I enjoy making it. Like it's an activity to be enjoyed, and for me, it is. Bought a 3 pound chub roll of ground beef, dated to sell by October 28, and it is not any good! We always take a cooler and ice packs to the grocery store, so I know we did not mishandle it on the maybe 30min commute home. H went out just a moment ago to a grocery store about 20 miles from us to get some more ground beef. Really disgusts me because the wasted part of an animal and the wasted money. Plus the extra amount of time out of the day, when sometimes it feels like there are not enough hours included. At least I'm glad had not already put the diced peppers and onions into the meat, as I sometimes do, when it was starting to brown. I pretty quickly realized it was not good, and dumped it in the trash. What a waste on at least a couple levels. It came from THE big box store, which I normally praise and enjoy, but not this darn morning. Just URGH!


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2014)

It's almost chili time. Loaded it with bell peppers, onions and tomatoes. Going to bake some sour dough rolls, make a salad, and some break and bake cookies. Easy, easy dinner but still upset over the original ground beef. We'll freeze some chili and eat some chili the next few days.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 26, 2014)

One of my pet hates too Jill, purchasing produce that is either past its best once opened or in the case of vegies, having to throw it out after a few days cause it went mouldy.

I made curried sausages on Saturday night and had plenty left over so I froze it.

Smoked salmon bruchetta last night for dinner followed by Banana choc Fudge Icecream


----------



## chandab (Oct 26, 2014)

Crock pot stew, although it's a little skimpy as I only had beef, potatoes and carrots (fine with hubby, but I don't mind a few more veggies in it) plus seasoning. but, I do have a loaf of bread baking in the bread machine, so fresh bread with the stew.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 27, 2014)

Grilled lamb fillet for dinner last night. served on Lettuce, feta, Grape tomatoes, cucumber, olives.

Followed by peanut butter Icecream...


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not too hungery tonight. Planning to freeze what chili H doesn't eat, heat some defrosted soup for me, salads, and bread. Okay, having typed such, I'm sorta hungry (just not for chili). Might even force myself to eat some cookies later LOL!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 28, 2014)

I was in that frame of mind last night so just had crumpets with butter and jam.


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh that sounds better, Ryan!

I'm doing my current, will run it into the ground, old faithful. Homemade chicken fingers, baked sweet potatoes, and peas. With mockoff famous honey mustard dressing to dip the chicken in.


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, we had hamburgers and a take and bake pizza the last couple nights, so what am I craving and fixing yet again? Chicken strips / chicken fingers. This time with a pasta side dish and steamed broccoli. Not that I might not enjoy sweet potatoes and peas, but I think H has reached his quota of it for now! At least he's still okay with the chicken strips


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2014)

Tonight is teriyake chicken stir fry with lots of peppers, onions and mushrooms over steamed rice or linguini


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 2, 2014)

We are rotisserie ing a roast and having beef dip. I'll bake buns and probably make carrots (still eating fresh ones from this summer's garden) and some of the brussels sprouts I grew and have frozen. Which will be nice after last night banana for supper lol. We had a late lunch at a restaurant yesterday and just were not really hungry for supper. This morning we have "fallen back" on our clocks so we are out of sync from our usual schedule. I hate the time change.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2014)

I hate time change, also, but of the two, this one I like more. Unfortunately, I got up early enough to actually see the clocks go back! I like it light earlier for feeding the horses, but won't like the flip side where 5pm will be about dark.


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 2, 2014)

Last night we went out to a nice restaurant to celebrate 11 years of marriage. Not a chain place but rather a new locally owned with a chef. Great food and great service. After tab and tip we were out $92, but considering the occasion and the delish meal we knew we deserved it. We each had a delicious well marbled ribeye.

The cooler weather has me in a cooking mode. Today I have made an apple pie, and have a pot of Northern beans of which I will later add ham chunks to. Also am cooking up a red potato salad with bacon in it. Have some fresh green beans begging to be cooked, so there will be bacon wrapped green bean bundles. After all this porkin out I will be having a lot of salads in the coming week.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2014)

I miss that like button!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I'm going to make some kind of chicken Alfredo tonight. The stir fry was good last night, but it's nearly fool proof. H would probably have to order a pizza if I did chicken strips again (not that I wouldn't like to eat some more of them tonight LOL!).


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 3, 2014)

Made H spaghetti pie tonight. Never made it before. He liked it ok. (now he's out getting some ice cream!).

We had our annual barn party "open house" yesterday. 61 people/kids counting H and myself. Served Wendy's (like the restaraunt chain) Chili (ALL GONE!) and mini meatballs with southern BBQ sauce (gone too!). Doritos, Fritos, Cheetos puffs and crunchy, "puppy chow", my H's 'famous fudge', pumpkin angel cake bars, cookies, cookies, cookies.



Had hot coffee, water and soda. The minis were in and all the "boys" sported red or blue bandanas and Baby (the mare) wore her baby and hot pink curly ribboned hairbow.



Decorated for fall. Need to do something in January (if people can travel the roads)-it's too too dreary in January- we need a PARTY!


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm planning to make speghetti pie tonight!


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, sorta shoot. I didn't realize I had more raw chicken breast to use when I osted earlier. I made this baked ziti, alfredo, spinache chicken thing that sounds good. It made up enough for us and my horse gal friend for a couple days. Then it's gonna be some spaghetti (linguine) pie. Super bad tonight with making break-and-bake chocolate chip cookies! I'll have to eat LOTS of salad first


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 6, 2014)

I made a batch of sausage rolls a few days ago. They turned out really well and I have had them for dinner the last few nights.

I added some grated zucchini and some caramelised cranberry and onion chutney along with the usual ingredients and yummo !!

Noticeable big change in weather over the last week or so here , so plenty of salads coming up. And as I'll be eating quite healthy surely that means a little icecream is in order


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay! Planning to make spaghetti pie finally this evening


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 9, 2014)

I made a Jamie Oliver Roast Lamb shoulder on Saturday night. It was amazing !!! - Garlic rosemary and lemon zest. I roasted some vegies to go with it and it was a BIG hit.

I had some left over in the fridge and had thought about doing a lamb shoulder Risotto but at the last minute I changed my mind. I sliced the lamb up and lightly fried it in a little butter just to heat it through. I ended up making my own version of a steak sanga but using the lamb instead. Tomato, cucumber, fetta, rocket (arugula) and some Beetrot chutney & Mayo. So easy and so good.


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2014)

It's an easy dinner tonight. One of those take and bake deli pizzas with some green beans and salad


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 10, 2014)

Last night was chicken kiev & salad. Tonight will be something easy


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2014)

Fish sticks and French fries, can't get much easier. I was in town today and knew I wouldn't want to cook when I got home, so grabbed some of each and threw it in the oven after I fed.


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2014)

We sorta are thinking the same, Chanda! I'm making fish fillets (from frozen), crock pot scalloped potatoes, canned green beans and salad. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't already hungry for it, a good 10hrs ahead of time


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2014)

Harvey remembered we had a big ham steak in the freezer, and since that's actually even easier than the frozen fish and goes with the sides, that is what's for dinner today.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 11, 2014)

Stir fry vegies and noodles last night .

Oven fish and salad tonight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2014)

Box oven fish last night. tried this new one that had a crumb on top. It was as thick as the fish itself but tasted ok.

Its going to be 35 degrees (95f) here today so I will be having something on the cooler side for dinner. Fruit and Yogurt or maybe a salad, but it will be something easy...


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2014)

Beans and rice tonight with extra bell peppers, onions and tomatoes with shredded cheese and sour cream to garnish. I think I have stuff for a little salad, too


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 13, 2014)

May Have had McDonalds last night as by the time I finished watering it was nearly 8:30pm.

Tonight may be a Pizza . Ill shop tomorrow morning and put some effort in over the weekend.


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2014)

We had a terrible afternoon. We had to have Willow, our 15yo shih-tzu, put t sleep one week after losing our other 15yo shih-tzu, Whitney. Wasn't up to making even beans and rice but did console ourselves slightly with carryout pizza. I'll make the beans and rice this evening. This has been a really rough past week here. Those little dogs are our babies for sure.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your little ones, it is never easy to let them go, but at least you know you have done your best for them, and loved them to pieces while they were here.

Our grocery stores are having turkey wars before Thanksgiving. We had ordered our holiday bird from the butcher months ago, since I'm set for the holiday, I really didn't need to buy another one, but I couldn't resist the .57 cent a pound so I bought one and that is what we had for dinner last night, and tonight we are having left over turkey, stuffing and potatos and gravy. I cut the turkey up and put into freezer bags so this winter we will have plenty for turkey and dumplins. I'm simmering the bones now for broth. I've had three leg surgeries since Oct. 28th and more to come, won't be done with them till Jan. so the more I can put away already cooked is great for me.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear Jill , sending you best wishes.





I made a Chicken & Pumpkin Red Curry on Sat night and had left overs last night .

Went and did a big food shop sat morning. Love how all the summer fruits are starting to reappear after the cooler months.

Terry, i hope the rest of your surgeries go well for you


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh Jill, I am so sorry to hear about your little dogs. It always hurts so much to say good bye. I hope the memories you made over the past 15 years with them comforts you and of course the on going love of the ones that are still with you.

Terry, wow! .57cents a pound. The best price our stores offer is .98 a pound. I don't think I can even raise them myself for .57.I would have snagged one too.

I haven't been on here for a time because my husband lost his job and it just seems we are always on the go now. Haven't been cooking much, soup(canned) and sandwiches mostly but last night we had company for dinner and I made spaghetti with meat sauce and garlic bread followed by cinnamon buns for desert. Tonight it will be left overs.


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2014)

We had a Thanksgiving preview.... Turkey, potatoes, gravy, and corn. I've had the bird in the freezer since last Thanksgiving, got it free when I bought $100 worth of groceries at Albertson's. I was going to make it right after the new year and never got to it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 17, 2014)

Tonight its going to be bbq pork ribs and green beans possibly some garlic bread again since I have the makings left. The garlic bread is a premade bread that I just grill quickly in a pan or put under the broiler. We love it and my husband would gladly have it with every dinner ...except if I bake fresh bread then he'd choose that lol. He does like his breads.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 17, 2014)

I love fresh bread, It goes with everything





Well last night I had chicken stuffed with tomato paste, ham and cheese, a little like a Parmagiana with some steamed vegies.

Wont be home still late so something easy maybe


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2014)

Deli take and bake pizza, green beans, carrots and maybe some peppermint ice cream. Fits the amount of time I think I'll have this evening and for sure what we like to eat. Hoping to do better soon... Maybe a meatloaf, a stir fry, chili. Things that require more than opening packages and cans


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2014)

Left-overs for us, I have some pasta hot dish from the night before I made the Turkey, so it needs to get eaten soon.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 19, 2014)

Mcdonalds Drive thru last night






I was too slack to even put a pizza in the oven

Tonights dinner will be something more of a healthier option.

Maybe some sorbet afterwards


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2014)

Have your sorbet. I had chocolate marshmallow ripple ice cream for dessert at noon, after my left-over turkey sandwich. [ice Cream from Schwan's.] Oh, and I'll probably have more after supper.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 19, 2014)

Chanda , Im on the way.............LOL

Sounds absolutely terrible !!!!!! ( so much so, I have already googled if there is a possibility I can get it here somewhere)

Enjoy


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe not the same brand, but if you can get ice cream in different flavors surely someone has chocolate with marshmallow ripple in it.
http://www.schwans.com/products/productDetail.aspx?id=51728&c1=9403&c2=11462&c3=9419
That should take you right to Schwan's chocolate marshmallow swirl.





My favorite is Rocky Road, but it has to be almonds not peanuts; so chocolate, marshmallow and almonds.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 19, 2014)

Agreed no peanuts , must be almonds. Ill have a look around the shops. Doesn't mean I cant create my own.

Im at work dribbling on my keyboard





I was planning to buy healthy tonight on the way home , think that idea just flew out the window


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2014)

We have leftover pizza, but I think I might try and make a meatloaf if I get home in time and have the motivation


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 20, 2014)

We had a vegie omelette last night followed by some cookies and cream Ice cream I had in the freezer


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm FINALLY beginning to be able to eat a little more variety (darn PI-IBS!!!). But I started a new job (granted-it's only about 2-3 hours 4xwk.) and I'm a bit lazy in the cooking department. I have been 'one dish meal-ing' us a lot. Tonight was cheesy chicken noodle casserole. Had my son (35) and his family over the other night for his BD and had pizza, italian salad and birthday cake (vanilla with white chocolate cream and chocolate icing!) and ice cream. Bought myself my dairy free Almond Dream ice cream in Praline Pecan (Yum!).

Tomorrow night is ground turkey and pasta soup and a new cookie recipe- Andes mint chocolate cookies! Basically a soft chocolate cookie with an Andes Mint melted on top.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2014)

Jill said:


> *What is on your menu for dinner tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's dinner tonight. Had to look it up again! H loves it


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 23, 2014)

Had salads and Pizza bread tonight. Took some big fat French Bread sandwich rolls and split them. Brushed with some olive oil and toasted lightly in the preheating oven. Spread with pizza sauce, pepperoni and mozzerella and baked 12 minutes til golden bubbly! Yum!

The Chocolate Andes Mint cookies were good. Only a devil's food cake mix with 1/2 c. oil and 2 eggs mixed in. Baked 350 F for 9 minutes. Immediately press an Andes Mint lightly on top. Wait 5 minutes and spread with the back of a spoon. Good!

Tomorrow night's sposed' to be 'sketti' (spaghetti).


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2014)

For us, it's some leftover chicken / stuffing casserole with peas & carrots and apple sauce. I have more of those break & bake cookies,too, and probably not the will power to resist making some...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 23, 2014)

Saturday made a yummy Greek lamb salad.

Last night I roasted a lovely piece of beef and had that with a green salad and a Beetroot, Pear, fetta and cashew salad

Then way to much lime and coconut Ice cream


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 23, 2014)

Had rotini and spaghetti sauce and H had garlic bread and I had just hot buttered bread. H had ice cream and I had "my" ice cream (almond dream non-dairy).

Tomorrow night is chicken pie (I think). Lots of baking to start on for the Thanksgiving meal Thursday.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2014)

The plan for us tonight is chicken stir fry with teriyaki sauce and lots of veggies


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 24, 2014)

I bought a round steak on sale, so tonight I'm frying it, rare, slicing it thin, making brown gravy putting the slices and peas in the gravy and serving over egg noodles.


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2014)

That sounds delicious! I ended up getting a carryout pizza (tired / lazy), so stir fry tonight instead.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hubby took the leftover for his lunch today. Tonight I'm baking chicken thighs and making rice a roni, not sure of a veggie maybe corn. It is hard trying to make sides and keep it different.


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2014)

I get the side dish issue. I have the same "problem". A handful of go-to sides and not sure what else to make instead. Corn, mashed potatoes, rice, sweet potatoes, green beans, peas... Those are my over used staples, but I don't ever get tired of them LOL!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 25, 2014)

Made a Stir fry with vegies and Rice, last night

Had one of these new shot glass things that have just come out here.. Its full of spices and Oil. I tried the Pad thai one and it was good. You could use it with just about any type of meat or fish and vegies of your choice.

It was easy to make and after a long day at work, I was up for an easy dinner


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2014)

We're supposed to get snow... I'm thinking that could justify a crock pot of chili!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 26, 2014)

We are having steak and cheese subs from the deli for dinner tonight, hubby is bringing them home with the turkey he ordered. I won't have to cookj tonight, but lookout tomorrow the kitchen will be destroyed by noon.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2014)

Steak and Salad for dinner last night. Will be something and salad again tonight






Happy Thanksgiving everyone , I hope you all eat plenty and enjoy gr8 times with your friends, family and loved ones


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 27, 2014)

I have no idea what to make for dinner. It is windy, snowing and cold and I have to plan to try to round up an errant heifer this afternoon. I might just start a batch of hamburger soup in the crock pot and then it will be ready when I want to eat. We've been pretty slack on meals lately, often eating crackers and cheese for dinner or a can of soup because we have had a late lunch.


----------



## chandab (Nov 27, 2014)

Nothing... We ate so much for Thanksgiving dinner, I'm not cooking; although, I might end up having some saltines and ginger ale. I'm so full.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 27, 2014)

Snacking on leftovers IF we are at all hungry.



Like it's been said-full from 'Turkey Day' ! (H is snoring in his recliner right now-LOL!).


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2014)

Planning to make our home Thanksgiving today. Crock pot Turkey breast, fresh baked or mashed sweet potatoes, stuffing, brocolli...


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 28, 2014)

We are heating up left overs. Then I'm putting left over turkey in freezer bags for a later meal. Then I will boil the carcas and make stock for soups or gravy and freeze that too. Last year I canned the stock, but discovered that it holds up just as well frozen. Hubby received a frozen turkey as a bonus from work, it is a small one only 15 pounds we put it in the freezer so this winter we will be eating lots of turkey dishes.


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not sure I've picked the best or a will have again crock pot turkey breast recipe. House smells yummy but not feeling enthusiast about how the "gravy" around that bird is looking. I decided to try making mashed sweet potatoes, but as you would mashed white potatoes. At steakhouses, I always get the sweet potato with butter but no cinnamon or brown sugar and salt on it. I know the glycemic index on them is tons better than white potatoes, so that's what I'm making. That said, to be honest, you probably can't fix any form of a potato of any kind where I'd turn it down. Decided on green beans and corn as sides. Hopefully I can resist making some boxed stuffing as any glycemic index consideration will be shot when I eat some crumb topped apple pie for dessert... Gosh, I probably spend as much time contemplating my next meal as I do making it! At least I've decided to eat my veggies first and drink lots of water so have enjoyed food while getting to a good weight. I'm a confirmed food addict for sure! Don't even think you can ask me what I plan to do for the day without me including what I hope to eat ?


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2014)

Chicken stir fry, I think... Chicken something I'm sure


----------



## chandab (Nov 30, 2014)

Hamburger something here tonight, we have lots of it, so it's almost always on the menu.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 30, 2014)

Roast chicken with a green salad and a Potato Salad last night. Instead of using normal potatos, I tried sweet Potato and it was really good (and better for me) !!

Tonight going to try and make a citrus beetroot salad. Not sure what will go with it just yet.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm going to town today, so I'm going to buy some pie crust and make pot pie.


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2014)

Leftovers. I ended up making baked chicken yesterday and there's still more and it still sounds good


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 1, 2014)

Pasta and meat sauce, I guess. Poor H had a hot dog last night, but enjoyed red skin mashed potatoes and green beans with it. I had a sweet apple chicken sausage in place of a hot dog (and no bun).


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 1, 2014)

Beef stew tonight. Last night I made grilled chicken breasts, baked sweet potatoes and cream corn. Today I had left over chicken breast as sandwich meat. Its been about 15C and snowing all day, I took a long walk with my dog in the snow. I wandered thro the trees and bush and because I couldn't see the ground I tried to be very careful but in spite of my caution I managed to trip over a willow buried under the snow and fall. Dog thought it was great fun and I must be playing with her lol but i think I have sprained my thumb... dang it sucks to be clumsy


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 1, 2014)

Hope your thumb makes a quick recovery Reignmaker





Last night I had oven fish , salad and a baked Potato.

Tonight will be homemade Rissoles (hamburgers) with sweet potato salad and a Green salad.

I must say I am jealous that everyones crockpots and gr8 winter recipes have made a return. I do like summer but much prefer winter dishes


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2014)

Tonight, I'm planning to make meatloaf. I still have lots of freshly leftover mashed sweet potatoes and green beans. We are getting yucky weather (rain and freezing rain).

Ryan, crock pots can be good year round! People think of them more in the winter, but they're great for just about any dish and in the summer (even tho we've got air conditioning), they don't heat up the kitchen. Love being able to put "whatever" in it, and knowing dinner is in the works while we're doing everything else that needs doing. Yo can even use them for making steel cut oatmeal for breakfast!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 2, 2014)

Great Point Jill, I never thought of it like that.





Picked up a roast chicken on the way home last night and had a salad and garlic bread with it.

Followed by some frozen yoghurt .............


----------



## chandab (Dec 2, 2014)

Spaghetti or pasta hotdish, I have browned hamburger in the fridge, sauce in the cupboard and both angel hair and hotdish pasta (I like to use penne, but shells, rotini, etc work too) in the cupboard.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yesterday I made soup in the crockpot with turkey then added noodles at the last minute. I also made garlic butter yeast rolls first time using this roll recipe and they were very good.

Tonight I'm roasting a small beef roast, mashed patatoes and brown gravy, green beans and maybe buscuits. The weather is nasty.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2014)

Last night I had Ground beef that was going to be for Rissoles but ended up turning it into a meat loaf. Steamed vegies and sweet potato as sides.

Tonight will be Lamb sausages, baked sweet potato and an avocado green salad.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks Ryan. I am sure to live thro my injured thumb lol. When I said it was 15C and snowing it should have read minus 15C. Today it is beautiful and sunny with all the trees flocked with thick white on the branches and only -5C so I am heading out to shovel my deck. Tonight we will probably have chicken quesadillas because we had a big lunch in town and also because after shoveling I won't feel like cooking.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 4, 2014)

Since we had roast beef last night it is vegtable beef soup tonight. It is already in the crockpot, I diced up the leftovers and added a jar of tomatoes, pureed, that I had canned in the summer. I also canned mixed veggies so I'll add them later, don't want them to turn to mush. I decided not to make buscuits last night, so I'll make them tonight to have with the soup.


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm just defrosting some spaghetti sauce that we'll have over linguine with maybe some fruit salad and beer bread.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 7, 2014)

I canned sauce last summer and opened a jar of that Fri. we had it over rigatoni and I added parm cheese. Last night I took a bag of turkey stock out of the freezer and added onion and made dumplins from busquick. Yummy. Not sure what I'm fixing tonight.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 7, 2014)

Last night I made myself french toast for dinner. My husband had left over steak and green beans from the night before. I was just to darn tired to cook a full meal after a day spent cutting and loading a cord of firewood (buyer wanted it in 3 foot lengths - not doing that again) and then hauling hay from a nearby farmer (he gave us the hay so couldn't say no) shovelling trailers off/out and loads of other outside winter chores. Skipped lunch too so I decided I deserved the calories lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

I Have been on a mad hunt for every appealing slow Cooker recipe I can get my hands on. Especially ones that will suit the scorching summer we are supposed to get here this year.

Saturday I cooked a lamb shoulder, marinated it in Greek spices and cooked for ten hours on low. it broke apart and was so tender and tasty. Cooked some roast vegies and green beans to have with it.

Last night we had Salmon and salad. Followed by Parfaits that I made myself. they were choc peppermint cream ones, terribly unhealthy but so easy to make.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yesterday hubby said he wanted me to cook one of his venison roasts, so he took one out of the freezer. I marinated it for several hours in beef broth, worstichire (excuse spelling) soy sauce, garlic. it was pretty good, we also had twice baked potatoes with cheddar, carrots and green beans. He is cooking the left overs tonight and serving over noodles with sauce.


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2014)

Yay! Ryan, I'm happy you're enjoying the slow cooker. I love ours!

I'm planning to make peppers, onions and sausage tonight and will probably also bake some corn muffins (just from a mix, but they're still good)


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh-you all make me so Hungry!!!




Was supposed to go to my husband's job's Christmas banquet tonight-but I called him an hour past when I had expected him to find he thought I was driving into town-I thought he was coming home to pick me up (don't like driving at night-especially in winter). Huh! Crossed wires!



So I stayed home and he ate there. I ended up with a chicken salad sandwich and french fries and lemonade/ice tea. Now I am hungry for something sweet and 'old mother Hubbard's cupboard is bare"-LOL!











I hope the roast I had thawing is still good for tomorrow night. I put it in the fridge to thaw on Friday night. Hmm, I was going to fix it Sunday night. Tsk Tsk!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 9, 2014)

When we were done with Thanksgiving I made several pot pies out of left overs and put them in the freezer, so tonight we are having a pot pie. I made one last week and the gravy had soaked into the crust, so tonight I'm making some gravy to add after cooking. Sorry you missed hubby's party, my hubby doesn't have any of that stuff anymore, kinda miss it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 9, 2014)

I had take away last night as I was late home and by the time I fed the horses , watered gardens ect it was edging on 9pm , so went up the street and brought Fish and Chips

Will make more of an effort tonight to eat something a little healthier


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2014)

We are preg-checking cows tomorrow, so I will have a crew to feed, and I'm serving Dorito Taco Salad plus a couple other things. I had to start making it today, or it wouldn't get done before lunch time, so we are having it for supper tonight, so I don't have to cook, just cut up the lettuce and tomato and we are good for supper.


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2014)

Kid friendly fare for us two grown ups here tonight! Fish fillets (from frozen), boxed mac & cheese, green beans and apple sauce. I've also got leftover cake I made the other day. Simple, easy but it does sound good as dinner time gets closer!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 10, 2014)

I had Blue Grenadier Fish last night with a green Salad, cous cous and quinoa. Unfortunately it stunk the entire house out. Don't know why as most kinds of fish I usually cook are rather mellow in smell. Well not this one. When I went upstairs I literally started looking in the cupboards for something that had got in and died before realising what the smell was.

Tonight will be pepper crusted beef fillets , Baked Chat potatos, left over cous cous and Quinoa. followed by the remainder of a banana choc cake that I made a couple of days ago.


----------



## chandab (Dec 10, 2014)

We didn't eat our lunch til after 2 today, and supper will be the same, Taco Salad.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 11, 2014)

That taco salad sounds good. I'm making slow cooker chili tonight. I made a blueberry pie the other day and hubby has eaten all most all of it and asked me to make another, so I will do that.


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm up to no good when it comes to dinner today. Dominos Pizza!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hubby is bringing home chinese takeout.


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2014)

Terry, Can I come have supper with you? I love Chinese food. Luckily, we do have a nice little Chinese restaurant in town and they have a fantastic lunch buffet.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 13, 2014)

H lost his truck keys at work!!!




So I had to take mine to him-and knowing the 'cupboard was bare'- he took us to Texas Roadhouse for steak dinners!!!!



Smooch!!!



:CheekKiss


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2014)

I think that m going to make chicken stir fry today.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 13, 2014)

I braved the crazed drivers/shoppers and went to the grocery store today. H chose to have a Brat tonight with baked beans and a mixed salad. I had a sweet apple chicken sausage (I love those) and a mixed salad and steamed zucchini and yellow squash.

Tomorrow night I am going to do a sirloin steak, mashed potatoes, hot buttered corn and some of my homemade baking powder biscuits.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2014)

(Store bought) smoked turkey, baked sweet potatoes, and steamed broccoli. I think I'm going to bake another box mix cake, too.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2014)

PS also making some homemade dog food right now!


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2014)

Shoot, change of plans. Chicken breast that need to be used and white potatoes. So, an old faithful crock pot recipe of chicken, cream of mushroom soup, dry onion soup mix, sherry and canned mushrooms. Also some white potatoes that I'm probably not smart enough to store properly so they're up instead of sweet potatoes. The friend we send food to sometimes is eating away today, but I'm sending her a plate that should keep until she feels like eating it.

This friend is the most active and really thinnest person I know, yet has type 2 diabetes. Her numbers were OFF the chart at diagnosis, but really in line for 18mos or so even with some of the "bad" (sweet / carb dense) things I send her. I think she wasn't simple eating frequently enough before. Everytime she tells me her latest A1C, I feel a sigh of relief! She's not a person who could even be more physically active, and honestly needs to can weight, not drop any. Just crazy sometimes the loop genetics can throw us!

Makes me also wonder what's causing or contributing to so much diabetes. I'm now at my "ideal" weight (not that I wouldn't mind some tweaking), but still need insulin. About 1/4 of what I used to. Maybe during the week, I can start a new thread. I already know diabetes has had real impact on my eyes and wallet. Maybe a discission could help others...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 14, 2014)

I Made a sweet potato and Coconut soup on Friday night and had plenty left over for dinner on Saturday night. The easiest soup I have ever made , took all of twenty mins to prepare and cook and will definitely be cooking it again. ill add it to the soup section for those who would like to try it





Last night I roasted up some vegies and made a Cous Cous salad and had it with a quiche.

Jill that crock pot sounds good, I have seen the recipe on here somewhere and I actually printed it out on Friday as I want to try it this week.


----------



## chandab (Dec 14, 2014)

I could be way off base, but I feel much of the diabetes and other similar health problems are probably due to a more sedentary lifestyle (more desk jobs and low physical work jobs), but many people still eat like they work physically hard all day, like our grandparents and great grandparents did. I also wouldn't be terribly surprised to learn that some of the ingredients in processed foods lead to some of these issues, at least in people that would be prone to such issues.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2014)

I think in a lot of cases, probably most, that is the case, Chanda. My friend though is underweight and her job is very active (she tests dairy cows) and she also boards about 30 horses so is busy with that, too. Years ago when she was telling me how she felt, I kept thinking it sounded like diabetes, but thought there was no way she would have it with her lifestyle. At diagnosis, her blood sugar was over 700! She does have a family history of it.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2014)

Ryan, that recipe is easy and yummy. You can make it with chicken breast or thighs. The breasts are best if boneless. The thighs, just skin them and then after they are done, the bones are easy to take out with tongs. It also works great with beef.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 15, 2014)

Last night I tried making a dump cake in the oven (a gal on TV advertises a cookbook for her dump cakes and also dump dinners). Saw it on a morning show too. I must have missed something-like maybe a little more butter? It turned out fairly well-but a bit powdery around the sides. Too sweet though! (and this coming from 'Cookie Monster Jr.!



). Oh well. I think I will leave the dump cakes to H. He does it in his cast iron dutch oven and it was so much better. (Good ole former boy scout/scout leader LOL!



).

Tonight I think I am going to do Quick Chicken Corn Chowder with plenty of H's favorite dumpling noodles. Maybe the baking powder biscuits that I didn't do for last night's supper.


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2014)

Jill, I'm sure there are people that are genetically predisposed to getting it regardless of weight, etc; but I still think the increase is likely caused by what I mentioned above.

I know horses and people aren't the same, but with IR (insulin resistance in horses, similar to type II diabetes); many are over weight and cresty necked, but there are also some that are thin and just not thrifty. At least in their case, usually once you get the diet right they'll do better.


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2014)

I think there's a lot to it, including lifestyle, genetics, and the foods we eat. There are a lot of people who have it but don't know it.


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2014)

Tonight, I'm guessing the smoked turkey and sides are finally on the menu. With baked sweet potatoes and either broccoli or peas.


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2014)

Scratch that! Tired, lazy and hungry. Dominos (pizza and wings) sound like a better idea.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes that was the theme here too Jill



We had pad Thai noodles that came in a box. Separate the noodles, pour the sauce over and microwave for 2 mins- waalaaah





They were $2 and I figured who could prepare a meal for $2 these days ? Not the nicest thing I have ever eaten but for $2 I'm happy to have a couple in the pantry for when I just cant be bothered


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 16, 2014)

Haha, I'm having the same kind of day. Tonight I have put a pan of nachos (chips, tex mex cheese and green onions) in the oven. We should be eating in 10 minutes lol. Not healthy nut fast and we'll have some fruit with it (that makes it a good for us meal right lol) Sunday it was salmon in lemon dill sauce with a pasta/vegie salad and green beans, we ate leftovers last night so I've been really lazy for 2 days now.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 17, 2014)

Made white chili with chicken, hot buttered French bread and salads.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 17, 2014)

Salads of all kinds seems to be on the menu a lot at the moment. Now that daylight savings has started I seem to go from eating dinner at dinner time to more like 9pm as it starts to get dark. And at that time salad is quick and easy to prepare.

I have some oven fish to add to the excitement tonight





White chilli sounds really good performancemini , Is that made with White beans?

I have several recipes that I found on here that I aim to make over the xmas summer holidays


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2014)

White chili does sound good!

Not sure what's for dinner tonight but it's an exciting day. We are leaving early this morning to get our new little puppy, Wesley ?

I woke up way too early when I saw my cell phone was almost out of charge. I plug it in each night to a charging Bluetooth speaker and it's on all night at first with an audio book, then with a white noise program and clock. After fooling with it and downloading our road audio book to the tablet, kinda no chance of falling back asleep. I must run down the ability of the phone battery to hold a charge with how I use it. Ordered a new battery but wish I'd have put what was "wrong" with the phone together earlier so I'd have the new battery. Even plugged into the car charger (plays books via car Bluetooth), it's been draining. At least He's cell phone is more dependable. Don't like the idea of a long road trip without the cells being dependable.

But back to a food note, while I don't know what's for dinner (it is going to be something easy!), I do know I want to stop for breakfast on the way to get the puppy!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 18, 2014)

Have a safe trip and don't kiss that baby the whole way home, you will wear yourself out.

I fixed a ham and pasta salad last night, so tonight I taking a cabbage out of the freezer, and cooking the ham bone, cabbage and potatos for dinner.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 19, 2014)

Ryan: Yes, I use white beans for the white chili w/ chicken. Usually I use great Northern beans. I do the lazy quick way: open a can or two of the beans, dump them in a sauce pot 'juice' and all. Mash some of the beans with a fork so the 'broth' gets thicker. Add my seasoning (usually some pepper, cumin, cilantro and dash of salt). For chicken I either cook some white meat and add it or I get lazy and use canned chicken breast meat. Always tastes good though.

Tonight we had potato soup with ham and hot buttered bread. H is making chocolate chip cookies on top of the woodstove (in a cake pan covered with foil, sitting on a little heavy duty rack). Smells good! Hope he will let me have one (or two-COOKIE!).


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2014)

Meatloaf with a mashed potato center and green beans on the side.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum! Sounds good Chandab! Another uninteresting night here. H had navy bean and ham soup and bread and butter. I had mac n cheese microwave/cup and a little salad. Lemon yogurt. Been baking cookies for Christmas (yep, I "tasted" two). More cookies and confections to come.


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2014)

Everything sounds yummy! We still have smoked turkey legs to finish off tonight. I think this is the 3rd time the two I got are making dinner and once we sent a plate to our friend. They're good, tho. I think they taste a lot like ham. I'm going to stick up when they go on sale and freeze some for later.


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I might halfway redeem my leftovers for dinner by making an oven omelette with crescent rolls and home fries this morning. In the mood to cook but don't want to not make good use of the smoked turkey.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks performancemini I will give that a try over the holidays





Also Made a meat loaf yesterday and had with a garden salad and coleslaw.

Good one Jill, I often make omelettes in the oven when I have plenty of left overs


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 22, 2014)

Last night we had Gortons fish fillets, boxed mac and cheese and corn cassarole. I took the corn off of five cobs, diced one green pepper, one red sweet pepper and two jolpenia peppers added some pats of butter and a splash of cream and cooked it in the oven with the fish. No left overs last night.

Tonight I'm making chicken and rigatoni, as I have two breasts thawed out that I must cook up, we have fried chicken strips and rice-a-roni on Sat. I'm not using tomatoe sauce I'm dicing the breast and cooking with an onion and carrot, boiling the pasta, then mixing it all together and using the pan dripppings I'm makeing a sauce/gravy to serve over. Hubby and I have decided we aren't fixing a big holiday dinner, we're going to fix our favorite dinner which is hamburgers and tomatoes.


----------



## Jill (Dec 22, 2014)

Believe it or not, I still have more meat from those TWO smoked turkey legs. It feels like it had to be more than two, but it wasn't. That, peas, and boxed mac & cheese. Then the turkey should be all done.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 23, 2014)

Pan fried two very thin cut rib eye steaks, string beans and mashed potatoes tonight. Made chocolate covered peanut butter balls for christmas. Not my old (lost) recipe and they didn't work as nice as the old one. But they will taste good.

Tomorrow night is a butterfly pork chop for H. and ??? for me. Not sure what I am going to put with everything. Got to make my mini cheesecake cups tomorrow night. Then Wednesday the big bake off. Pumpkin and lemon meringue pies. Rice Fluff. Fruit salad and a caramel flan. (all for Christmas Eve or Christmas day meals).

Christmas Eve at my sister's. Not sure what she's making for meat, but probably mashed potatoes and scalloped corn. I know my Mom's taking a relish tray and dip and rolls. I, of course, am the dessert 'department'. That leaves my niece's contribution???

Christmas day luncheon (here) is deli lunch meats, cheeses, crackers, rolls, relishes, fruit salad, chips and dip, lots of sweets and caramel flan. Lemonade with real strawberries (frozen) and gingerale and coffee.

Then on Sunday celebrating my Mom's 85th birthday with a small lunch; chicken n dumplings, salad and cherry cobbler in place of cake (but ice cream and whip cream available!). Lots of cards and some gifts.

Busy Busy


----------



## chandab (Dec 23, 2014)

Homemade meatballs, pasta roni and corn tonight. Can't wait, the meatballs are about the only way I really enjoy hamburger itself (it's always good in spaghetti sauce and such, but I don't care for plain hamburger dishes).


----------



## Jill (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm making a crock pot pork tenderloin recipe I've not made before but my mom has and it is sooooo good and extra easy.

http://www.whiskingmama.com/the-best-crock-pot-pork-tenderloin/#sthash.wRWngAzB.buy2pzgm.dpbs

Baked sweet potatoes and peas to go with it





Hope everyone is having a great Christmas with mini extra reasons to be happy


----------



## Jill (Dec 25, 2014)

This pork recipe is the best thing I ever made!!! I ended up doing mashed sweet potatoes, corn and green bean casserole to go with it. OMG, sooooo good!!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 25, 2014)

Ooooh-groan. Don't mention food tonight!



All we've done is eat and snack all day! (Though Hubby is munching on some popcorn right now). There is leftover turkey from my sister's last night- so if I DO get hungry I'm just making a sandwich!


----------



## chandab (Dec 27, 2014)

Frozen pizza. Usually we have it on Friday, but last night we had left-overs.


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2014)

I defrosted a big package of chicken breast. I'm planning to use part for a stir fry for tonight's dinner, and part for that chicken, onion soup mix, cream of mushrrom soup, and sherry thing I make a lot. I thought I'd go on and put that together and stick it in the fridge until I want to put it in the crock pot tomorrow when I will be away the first part of the day.


----------



## chandab (Dec 28, 2014)

Threw a roast in the crock pot this morning with some potatoes and a couple carrots, so supper should be ready to eat when we are.


----------



## Jill (Dec 29, 2014)

The crock pot chicken thing I put together yesterday and put in the crock pot today, over some egg noodles with peas and carrots on the side


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 31, 2014)

Tonight is thin sliced rib eye steaks, mashed potatoes, veggie and salads. Quiet New Year's Eve at home. Probably a movie at home. Gotta' work tomorrow.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 2, 2015)

Tonight made H a brat (hmmm, computer says it's spelled right, it just looks like a naughty child instead of a food-LOL!) cranberry sauce and loaded twice-baked potatoes. (I had my lovely little sweet apple chicken sausage I love so much).


----------



## chandab (Jan 3, 2015)

Homemade chicken noodle soup tonight. I have lots of chicken left-overs, so soup sounded good.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 4, 2015)

Not very creative or motivated lately. Made H navy bean and ham soup and Pillsbury crescent rolls. I had instant mac n cheese with chicken and roll. "Grazing" later on first yogurt with a little Butterfinger candy crumbled in (here I go again-sugar!) and then my 'ice cream' in chocolate. H had popcorn with his triple hit movies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 11, 2015)

Ive been flat out lately so I haven't been on here as much as I like to check out what everyones been Cooking and feasting on.

I think it was a good week or so after Christmas that I was able to sit down to a full meal. Ate way too much as most of us would have






Jill, I made the chicken in the soup dish that you make and it was a BIG hit at home. The only thing I didn't have on hand was the sherry so a used white wine instead.

I used my slow cooker most of the holidays and think ill continue to do so throughout summer here in future.

Moroccan Lamb shank stew, Sticky soy beef, Red chicken curry, lasagne, slow cooked sausage and beans casserole were some of the meals I did in the slow cooker .....

Whats everyone else been up to in the kitchen ? hope you have all been well and had a great Christmas and new year


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been doing a pretty hit and miss job of cooking meals lately. I will do a roast and then we have leftovers in various ways for a couple of days. Day before yesterday I grabbed a stewing chicken from the freezer and boiled it. Then my husband pulled the meat from the bones and I made chicken noodle and vegie soup with peas from my freezer and carrots from a local farm. I got a Kitchen Aid mixer for Christmas so am on a bread baking run right now. Today's bread is Oatmeal Bread. it is a moist heavy loaf that my husband loves. I think I will serve it with the last of the chicken chopped up and put in a nice gravy and maybe some broccoli and cauliflower I have in my freezer from my summer garden.. Dang... now I'm hungry.. lol, its lunch time tho so I shouldn't be surprised. I wonder if we have any soup left.

We've had a remarkable mild winter so far and I really feel for those of you who are struggling with wild weather. I second your sentiment Ryan, hope everyone had a nice holiday season and 2015 is treating them well.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 13, 2015)

Last night I defrosted some lasagne that I had made over the xmas break. Purple sweet potato, green beans, zucchini and cauliflower as sides.

Tonight will be Tacos and garlic Bread and maybe a desert of some kind . I was going to try this Tuna Pattie recipe that I found but as my sister is a fussy eater and she is coming for dinner ill have to try that another night...


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 14, 2015)

I was under the weather some and lived on saltines, dry toast and 7Up and water for two days. So husband got shorted on food again. He made French Toast one night and grilled cheese the other. Tonight we had chicken and baked potatoes and he had sweet corn (I stayed away from the corn for now).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been in a rut, cooking just easy meals so we don't starve. crock pot chili, veggie beef soup, chicken noodle soup, turkey and dumplins and sometimes even a grilled cheese. Strange since i LOVE to cook. Last night we had broiled steak, brussel sprouts and pepper and cheese potatoes.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 16, 2015)

Made potato soup tonight and crescent rolls. Had a little of my "ice cream" (almond milk) in mint chip and H. had an 'Eskimo Pie'.

Was supposed to go to a get together tomorrow night for supper, but H. will be working late and I don't want to go alone and drive way out there and back by myself-so, I will miss out on the deep fried turkey (never had it before) the hosts are making and all the potluck goodies. I was going to take a dish of peaches, cherries, rice and whipped cream and jello. Guess that'll be part of my supper. Not sure what else then.

Maybe the couple of little steaks I haven't got into the freezer yet.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 18, 2015)

Went out for lunch yesterday to an old hotel that had recently changed ownership and had undergone a massive transformation. I ordered a meatball dish that was topped with Rocket and parmesan cheese. it was sensational, something ill be adding to my "to make wish list". Sat night I went to My SIL house for a roast. Ill say it is really nice when someone else cooks for you. Doesn't happen very often , but always nice to have the night off cooking especially when desert is the biggest sticky date pudding I had ever seen.

I have always been a shocker for not eating breakfast, or anything for that matter till lunchtime. I purchased one of those Nutri bullets over the xmas break so I could start making breakfast smoothies/ shakes when I got to work of a morning.

Actually remembering to bring it into work was the first hurdle (or poor excuse LOL). Well I remembered and today is day one of trying to start my day a little healthier. This morning will be half a banana, mango and mixed berries with LSA mix and some natural yoghurt & skim milk.

Tonight im going to try and make the meatball dish.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 18, 2015)

Ryan: I do smoothies almost every morning too. I have a lot fun playing with different combinations. I use yogurt and rice or almond milk because I have IBS and can't have cow's milk, etc. My standard is banana, peaches (frozen as it thickens it more, along with the banana) and sometimes I add some strawberries or teaspoon of chocolate mix. Occasionally I do banana, peaches, peanut butter and chocolate (can't really taste the peaches-but being frozen they make it thicker).

Tonight we had BBQ beef sandwiches, french fries and string beans. Tomorrow night is homemade chicken noodle soup with big chunks of chicken breast and lots and lots of soup noodles (husband loves the noodles) and grilled cheese sandwiches and a loaf of lemon yogurt bread.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 19, 2015)

Performancemini - they are such a good idea , and really filling .





I did a Banana and mango one today with Yoghurt , milk and two teaspoons of Lsa mix and a teaspoon of rice syrup. Now reading the ingredients in the one that you make occasionally( mouths watering lol) has given me thought these could really work for something much more along the line of sweets or desert for after a meal. I have a shocking problem with Ice cream, usually nightly and way too much of it.

Anyway back to the topic, I ended up going to a friends for a roast beef last night with roasted vegies and broccoli.

Tonight I have to stop at the supermarket before I can work out what Ill be having. The first of this years cucumbers are ready for picking , so something and salad will be more than likely


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2015)

Did chicken thigh fillets last night, stuffed with Pumpkin, fetta and sundried tomato, then wrapped in filo pastry. Baked in the oven & served with fresh cucumber, tomato, snow peas , fetta and some fresh basil.

Tonight I have sausages defrosting , so will either have them with salad, or if the cooler change comes thru maybe turn them into curried sausages.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 22, 2015)

Curried Sausages last night. Tried making it from scratch instead of using a packet mix and I think it turned out great. I also used coconut cream to thicken it before serving with Jasmine rice , and it was yum.

Have no Idea what Ill make tonight or over the weekend for that matter.

Its Australia day on Monday so a BBQ with plenty of lamb and salads will be a certainty


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 23, 2015)

Last night had thin ribeye steaklets, french fries and corn.

Tonight's oven baked chicken, "fan" potatoes (bakers cut thin 3/4 through with butter, italian seasoning and salt-then top with shredded cheddar and parsley) and mix vegetables.


----------



## dixie_belle (Jan 25, 2015)

Tonight is taco sunday. I'll make rice and beans to go with it and I have a nice, ripe avocado to stuff mine with. Hubby doesn't eat it. More for me, I say.

I also am baking a loaf of apple bread, even as I type. I found a new recipe and it looked pretty darn good so I thought I'd try it as I have a ton of apples I bought for a pie and then didn't get around to doing the whole pie thing.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 26, 2015)

Tonight I made chicken corn chowder (that's what the recipe called it anyway). chunks of white chicken breast in a creamy base with diced potatoes and baby kernel corn, chives, marjoram, basil and pepper and cheese. Yummy! Had hot toasted buttered french bread and homemade peanut butter fudge. Cheese curds for a later night snack.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 27, 2015)

Last night I had stewed chicken thighs with potaoes, carrots and dumplings. The dogs are eating the leftovers this morning over their breakfast.

Not sure what I;m fixing tonight I think it will depend on the weather and if we keep power. since we have electric now I may go ahead and fix something that if we lose powere I can heat it up on the wood stove. Hope everyone stays safe here in this east coast storm.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 27, 2015)

We had a long weekend for "Australia Day" on the weekend, so I was extra busy in the garden planting plants and also a couple of big Palm Trees.

I cooked a roast turkey on Saturday night served with roast vegies, then used the left overs to make a sweet chilli turkey stir fry.

Had a very easy dinner last night ( Lean Cuisine ) . A visit to the Chiropractor after work left me in no mood to cook.

Have woken up feeling much better so will make more of an effort tonight.

Hope your all staying safe in the storm we are hearing about on the news


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, my hubby and grown son flew down to Georgia today for the weekend (home Mon. eve.) to surprise visit his Dad. Of course, now they changed the weather forecast here to snow starting Sat. early eve and continuing through Sunday night. Forecast 6-8"!!! Gaaaaaaaa!



I hate when H is not home as it is. Let the neighbors know I was "Home Alone" (hmm, sounds like a movie!)-so they can keep an eye on things (and the husband there will plow me out when it's over-praise God!).








This blew my weekend plans of spoiling myself and eating out each night (H took me to a steak house last night-hmmm, buttering me up?). So I went and did my grocery shopping tonight and bought the store's pizza/deli premade spaghetti and meatballs for supper. Guess I'll wing it the next two nights. Hope we don't have any power outages!



I don't mess with the wood stove. Thing scares me. So, I rely on the furnace and lights and modern appliances. I would never make a pioneer.

Not sure if H will arrive Monday night in time for supper, so I am making chicken and stuffing (as in canned chicken and boxed stuffing) and making a peach/cool whip pie with a shortbread crust. That'll make a nice treat to come home too!


----------



## chandab (Jan 30, 2015)

Homemade pizza tonight, nothing fancy just homemade crust (love my bread machine for this), sauce, hamburger and cheese.

And, I wouldn't make a pioneer, either, love my modern conveniences too much.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 1, 2015)

6-8 OMG I think id freeze






I made a prawn curry on sat night for dinner with a side salad of fresh cucumbers and tomato from the garden with some fresh basil tossed through.

Yesterday I went from one side of the state to the other and back to buy trees and by the time I got home it was too late to cook anything other than heat a can of tomato soup on the stove and butter some fresh bread.

I love homemade Pizza could be an idea for tonight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 2, 2015)

Homemade pizzas it was. The first of my cherry tomatoes & fresh Basil were ready so was great to use those along with the usual ingredients.

I am thinking somewhere along the lines of a chicken pesto pasta or something similar tonight.

Last time I shopped I came across a make your own salted caramel tarts . I swear I can hear the box saying "make me" every time I open the pantry.

may just give those a try tonight too


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 5, 2015)

Chicken Kiev and salad last night , easy but tasty.

Nothing planned for tonight at this stage. Its going to be extremely hot this weekend


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2015)

Thinking perhaps meatloaf for dinner, but gotta make up my mind so I can mix it up and throw it in the oven before I go out and feed, so it'll be close to ready when I get back in.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 7, 2015)

Meat loaf sounds good. Haven't done it in a while. Tonight we are having hot ham and cheese buns (hamburger rolls, slices of ham and cheese-wrap in foil and bake in oven 15 min. to heat and cheese is all wonderfully gooey!)



. Oven french fries and a veggie. Made lemon cheesecake dump cake.

I think a huge group of us should get together and fly down to Ryan's to eat for a week. Sounds like a chef to me! LOL! Yum!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2015)

Your all welcome , anytime



Performancemini you would have to make the Yoghurt bread for desert





Last night I picked up some lamb back straps from the Poultry shop just up the road from home. Chopped up some Fresh rosemary and Oregano from the garden and coated both sides. Cooked them on the BBQ before thinly slicing them over greek salad. Really easy to make and tasted great.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 16, 2015)

Since today was government holiday I had a little more time for cooking. I cooked two salmon fillets...one for tonight and one to take for lunch. Also cooked a pan of mushrooms and had a kitchen sink garden salad. I baked the salmon in the oven with a seasoning of butter, lemon juice, dill, parsley, savory, and a dash of white wine. Popped it out of the oven when done and gave it a glaze of butter, lemon juice, and orange cranberry marmalade and broiled for a couple of minutes. Stir fried the mushrooms in coconut oil and butter and for the last five minutes let them simmer in marsala wine. Salad had tons of veggies in a spring mix of greens with a light splash of vinegar and olive oil for a dressing. Dessert is jelly beans! The 7 UP ones are really good as are the pina colada ones.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2015)

Yum Vickie that Salmon sounds amazing , I am buying salmon this week for sure and trying your recipe.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2015)

last night I made coffee cup Omelette Muffins. I had seen a recipe online that took a whole five minutes to prepare and cook - Hello I thought this is my kind of meal , considering I wasn't really in the mood to cook at all.

Take your finest coffee cup , melt a little butter in the bottom then using a pastry brush, brush butter up the sides of the cup.

Add 1 egg & whisk. Then add a little milk (just under half a cup I used.) Then whisk a little more.

Now add your vegies - I used Spring onion, capsicum, Peas, corn kernels and Cherry Tomatoes and some fetta cheese.

Give it a quick stir then grab a piece of bread and tear it up into pinch size pieces. Place the tiny bits of bread on top of the omelette mix and pat it down a little into the mix.

3 Minutes in the microwave and "Presto"





Place a plate over the coffee cup and flip both the cup and plate , which will release the omelette.

Tonight I have my Dad, His wife and my sister coming for dinner, so will be having a BBQ of some sort tonight.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow, Vicki's salmon does sound tasty. Haven't been on this thread in awhile, been fixing the same old, same old, not much new. Did make some chicken thighs the other night that you all might like. I browned the thighs and one larg onion in my skillet but didn't cook all the way. Placed them in my slow cooker, crock pot, cover with peach jam and bbq sauce, set it on low and cooked for four hours, It was a hit. I served with rice and green beans. Tonight I've already got venison stew in the crock pot and I'll serve it with corn bread. It's freezing here so a hot meal is the way to go. I've got a turkey thawing for tomorrow night, I'm cooking it early in the morning just in case we lose electric as more snow is forcast.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 21, 2015)

I just haven't been very creative for meals at all. I think it's the winter doldrums causing it.



Last night we each had a little strip steak, steak fries and green beans. I had made chocolate cookies with white chocolate chips and frosted them with chocolate icing for dessert.

Tonight I made H a cheeseburger and baked beans



and I had a turkey club sandwich and a salad. I made the quick Bisquick cherry cobbler for dessert.

Tomorrow I plan on doing Hellman Mayo's Parmesan oven chicken breasts with ????


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 22, 2015)

Had a BBQ last night , so plenty of salads and crusty bread.

Temp has just dropped 10 degrees Celsius in the last hour and a ripper storm is forecast in the next hour or so. Was planning to use the rest of the salads from yesterday but thinking it will be a hot meal tonight.

Hope your all staying warm


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 23, 2015)

Hmmm...It's grocery week...supper was slices of deli ham, mac n cheese and buttered corn. Popcorn for a snack.

Tomorrow night-pizza bread. Then maybe use a gift card??? And two nights to go then til I can go shop. Oh well!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

I ordered Indian takeaway last night. I was planning on cooking but had to pick one of my big horses up from being away having some education. By the time I settled him down It was 9pm and I wasn't about to start cooking then ........

Its food shopping week for me aswell , hoping to find a little motivation in one of the aisles for something new to try.

I have an abundance of tomatos and cucumbers atm so something and salad will be on the menu tonight


----------



## chandab (Feb 25, 2015)

I saw something on FB for cucumbers with tomatoes and maybe onions and one other ingredient. Wonder if I can find it again?


----------



## chandab (Feb 25, 2015)

Quick copy/paste, so no picture.

Marinated Cucumbers, Onions, and Tomatoes

So yummy and healthy!!

3 medium cucumbers, peeled and sliced 1/4 inch thick

1 medium onion, sliced and separated into rings

3 medium tomatoes, cut into wedges

1/2 cup vinegar

1/4 cup sugar

1 cup water

2 teaspoons salt

1 teaspoon fresh coarse ground black pepper

1/4 cup oil

Combine ingredients in a large bowl and mix well.

Refrigerate at least 2 hours before serving


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum, Thanks Chanda



I was at the stage where I am running out of options other than a salad to have them.

One thing I thought of for next year (Providing the tomatoes grow as well next year as they have this year) was to make my own Tomato Sauce and Chutney.

At least ill have nearly 12 months to search for a great recipe.

thanks again


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2015)

Went to my SIL for a BBQ sat night. Was lovely having someone else cook for you. I was sitting there thinking how nice and peaceful it was until a massive storm came thru and blew everything off the table into our laps. We laughed until the power went out, decided that was the "icing on the cake" and quickly left for home to make sure everything was ok at home. We live 5 mins away , luckily our power was on





last night I made a Chicken , sweet potato and Cashew Red Curry & served with Coconut Rice. I made heaps so will be having left overs tonight ):


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 10, 2015)

I have been a little boring in the meal department of late, think its because ive been trying to get as much done outside before winter is upon us here, therefore working outside a lot later than usual.

I have however, cooked the salmon that Vickie posted a while back- It was really, really good , so much so my mum asked me for the recipe



highly recommended !!!! Thanks Vickie





Tonight will be Salt and Pepper squid tossed thru an Asian salad.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2015)

I have some relatives down for the weekend so am planning a luncheon for Sunday so it will give them a chance to catch up with everyone whilst they are visiting.

I want to keep it fairly simple as I'm not sure if anyone has dietary requirements.

So the plan is....... Leg of Lamb on the Webber, which I will Marinade sat morning and leave to marinade all day/night. Salt and pepper squid on the BBQ. Sweet chili chicken thigh fillets and some eye fillet steak that ill also do on the BBQ.

Salads will be -

Pear , parmesan and Rocket with a lemon and Olive Oil dressing

Sweet potato, baby spinach, and fetta and pine nuts with a balsamic dressing

Roasted vegetable Cous Cous salad

Baked chat potatos and pumpkin , Crusty bread and dinner rolls.

I really hope someone has sweets covered for afterwards


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 21, 2015)

Ooogh Ryan, mention of leg of lamb has my mouth watering. I called a local raiser of sheep this week to see if I could get some fresh lamb stew meat for an Irish stew for St. Patricks Day. Theirs is always frozen, never fresh so I just made my stew out of beef stew meat. It was great though and since it called for only a half bottle of Guiness I was burdened with finishing off the other 5 1/2 this week. Poor me.




I come from a long line of McKowns and it sounds really Irish to me.

I will be making a trip soon to stock up on lamb though. I love it and what rosemary combined with it can do for a dish.

Now, I almost NEVER fry anything. BUT sometime in the next couple of days I am trying out a recipe that is supposed to make Bloomin Onion seem so yesterday. It is fried onion dippers (no fancy cutting) with homemade balsamic ketchup. The onion batter calls for club soda. If it is a hit I will let you guys know.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2015)

It was really good Vickie. I marinaded it over night in Honey, Dijon Mustard, Lemon juice, rosemary, oregano, and fresh mint salt and Pepper. Cooked on the weber and seeing tho there was none left after lunch, I guess everyone liked it





Ill be interested to hear how the onion recipe turns out. Im not a big one for frying things either, But I did try Salt and pepper Calamari on the weekend and it was good as it was only a light flouring so didn't retain the oil.

Cheers to the 5 1/2 bottles that were left over, cant have those going to waste now can we


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2015)

Last night we had eye fillet steak with scalloped potatoes , honey and sesame carrots , green peas and corn. Did the steak on the BBQ .

Have no idea what will be on the menu tonight. it will be something easy as its been a huge week at work and all I can think about is sleep


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2015)

Made a chicken Laksa on Saturday so had plenty of left overs for last night and tonight.

Does anyone have a recipe or an idea I can use to stuff chicken breasts. I got some on special that I have in the freezer waiting to be used. I tried stuffing them with Sundried tomatoes, spinach and Fetta they were good and the other combo I tried was Pumpkin, honey and cashew (Very Tasty) Any ideas would be greatly appreciated





Whats everyone else been up to on the cooking front ?


----------



## chandab (Apr 1, 2015)

Chicken, scalloped potatoes and a veggie.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 7, 2015)

Been boring here. Besides my occasional IBS, I have now given myself acid stomach! So the 'can't haves' have increased! Bah!

H and I used one of our Christmas gift cards and went to the 'Stone Eagle' for dinner the other night. Elegant place, but jeans are OK there too. We were seated in a little step-up 3-two person table corner. Brass railing around it. Windows. Little round tables with bamboo wicker chairs. We felt out of place at first. It was lovely and the food was fantastic. H had lasagna and couldn't get over the flavors. He had a little bowl of their homemade baked beans that he said reminded him a little of chili. They had a tang and bite to them and he said they were 'great'. I had their house salad with raspberry vinegrette. It had various greens and salad veggies on a small plate. Hard boiled egg yolks crumbled over lightly. For my main I had char grilled chicken breast (SO tender and juicy and tasty!) and steamed/sauteed veggies (red pepper, zuchinni, summer squash, asparagus tips and broccoli). Heaven! We have one more gift card for there and can't wait to use it. But what to have?!! They have steaks, fish, wood fire pizza and more more more! Yumm0!

Last night I made chicken breasts with mozzerella melted over, sage stuffing, veggie and a two person pound cake loaf.

Tonight we were in late, so made boxed (organic) mac n cheese, veggie and mandarin oranges. Each had a big chocolate chip sugar cookie I had baked this afternoon. (made em for a belated Easter gift for the step grandkids, who are in Mexico visiting their grandma).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 7, 2015)

Performancemini, sorry to hear about the Acid stomach, hope this can be easily treated.

The restaurant you went to sounds really good



If the food was that good, try something different



and if the meals are as good the second time, I know what gift cards you guys should be hinting at for xmas pressies this year





A good (consistent) restaurant is hard to find these days, well it is where I live anyway. I spent the last 15 years managing hotels, clubs and restaurants and the one thing I pushed for the most with chefs was consistency. Glad you enjoyed your night out with H.

Apart from hideous amounts of chocolate consumed over the weekend , I did make a really nice butterfly lamb (marinated) and had that with roast vegies and a garden salad.

last night I ordered butter chicken from the local Indian restaurant. Spent the day redoing the boundary fence and by the time I got the posts in was time to feed the horses.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 9, 2015)

Interesting evening (and sad): major nightmare weather. 2 actual tornado touchdowns within 10 miles of our home! Hail, rain (pastures are flooded at the moment) and in the midst of it all I went ahead and made supper-LOL! (believe me I was scared and praying too).

Made turkey burgers, french fries and cherry turnovers.

That butter chicken sure sounds good Ryan!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh no well I am sending good weather vibes your way, stay safe and I hope the terrible weather passes quickly

The butter chicken was great, I always order it if I eat there.

I made a massive Lasagne last night , plenty of left overs for tonight and the rest I will portion and freeze.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

Made a slow cooker Beef and red wine stew on Saturday served with mashed Potato and peas. Love putting dinner on in the morning and its ready when you have finished for the day outside.

Fettuccini carbonara last night with some crusty garlic bread. Followed by a rather SMALL bowl of cookies and cream Ice-cream.

Tonight have no idea until I go shopping on the way home.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

Chicken Thigh fillets (browned) with fresh thyme & rosemary, 600 mls of chicken stock, 1/4 of a cup of wostershire (excuse spelling) sauce, carrots, onions, Potatoes and Corn. 8 hours later and it was great. Love my slow cooker.

Had Plenty left over so the following night I made a chicken stock and turned it in to a chicken & Vegie soup.

Tonight will be something with vegies as I have plenty in the fridge , just need something to accompany them to the dinner table


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2015)

Left overs for supper tonight, happens to be homemade meatballs and baked beans, not sure if I'll add something or just stick with the light dinner, but thinking maybe mac and cheese. Have a roast in the crock pot, but cooking it for sandwich meat and maybe to make some beef and noodles for supper tomorrow.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 22, 2015)

I have not made the onion dippers yet but still hanging on to the recipe. I have been working some overtime and try to cook enough of whatever we are having to take some to my neighbor whose husband had heart surgery a couple of weeks ago. There were complications and they finally got to leave Dallas but he has to stay in a local hospital for a while. I cooked a pot roast a couple of days ago and took some to my aging dad and left some in my neighbor's refrigerator Dad said it was good and that he ate every bite. My neighbor said it saved her life. She said after a rough day at the hospital she got home to find her air conditioning out. She drove to town for new air filters and did not get to eat until 10 that night. She was so grateful to find a note from me telling her that I had let the dogs out and left her supper. Sometimes I take her the simplest things like yogurt with fresh fruit and granola. She eats like a little bird so I try to not load her up with dishes to return. I found a recipe for veggie enchiladas this week. Left her some last night. My husband and I really liked them and they were simple. Sautéed garlic and ground coriander in olive oil. Added frozen corn, black beans, spinach, cilantro. Cooked it until the spinach was wilted. Rolled the mix up in tortillas, topped with red sauce and cheese. I will do that one again for sure.

Does anyone like Poke Salat? I cooked some this week after getting advise from my an elderly neighbor on how to cook it safely. Figured if anyone knew she would. I find that I really do like it. Plan on cooking more of it before it matures too much.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2015)

Ive never tried Poke, whats it like ? By the wording "Safely" when cooking it , I gather it can/could be dangerous ?

You would be a great neighbour to have Vickie , I am sure they are so very grateful for the meals and knowing that you are there for them. The Enchiladas sound good I will have to try them.

Pulled some lasagne out of the freezer and had with vegies last night for dinner. Will be something really easy tonight as I need to shop (maybe tomorrow) , tonight I will be putting away the feed delivery that arrived today. trying to stock up on as much hay as I can before it hits the $20 a bale (and that's the small square ones)



:ThumbDown


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 23, 2015)

Ryan, poke salat tastes a lot like spinach. It grows wild and there is plenty of it now. I always heard you don't want to pick it once the weather gets hot and you start seeing purple stems and berries because that can be a bit poisonous. We are having a mild and rainy spring so the leaves are still young and tender. Washed each leaf thoroughly then brought it to a boil for a couple of minutes, drained it, repeated 2 more times then added seasonings and boiled it for 20 minutes. We found out we really like it.

Tonight is baked Cornish hens with a side of zucchini.


----------



## chandab (Apr 23, 2015)

HOmemade pizza tonight.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2015)

No idea what I was going to have for dinner tonight Until I saw your post Chanda



Homemade pizzas sound pretty good to me


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2015)

Our homemade pizza is usually super basic, just hamburger (well, cheese and sauce too) usually since we have lots of it in the freezer (I happened to have just enough browned hamburger in the fridge for a pizza.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2015)

I love hamburger ,one of my favourite meals to make is just grating a carrot and onion , little garlic and some herbs , roll them into thick patties. Pour a tin of tomato soup over and bake


----------



## chandab (Apr 25, 2015)

When there is a freezer full, it gets boring quick.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2015)

Marinated pork chops last night for dinner. Don't eat a lot of Pork, maybe due to the fact it usually comes out like a dry Boot. HOWEVER I cooked it differently this time. Instead of cooking it in the pan for the entire duration of cooking, I just browned it on both sides then let the oven do the rest. It was juicy and the marinade was really tasty. Boiled Potatos , green beans and peas to go with it.


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2015)

We don't eat a lot of pork, but I don't like it and hubby's allergic to unprocessed pork (he can eat limited bacon and ham without issue), so not a big loss.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2015)

Oven crumbed fish and salad last night, will be takeaway of some description tonight as I need to shop


----------



## chandab (Apr 30, 2015)

Made a Spam, potato and egg casserole for supper tonight. Wanted something other than beef and had the ingredients for the casserole. It was pretty good, and the recipe I found was for 2-4 servings, instead of 12, so perfect for just the two of us.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 17, 2015)

Been away on holidays so haven't cooked a thing for the last 2 weeks





Have some great Indonesian recipes that im looking forward to trying now I am back to reality. Went food shopping on the weekend , brought so much im hoping not to have to go food shopping for the next month. fingers Crossed





Cooked a leg of Lamb with roast vegies for the first night back , was Great


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2015)

I need to get back to cooking, been eating convenience food the last several days plus a few meals out (we were gone for two days).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2015)

Spaghetti last night with Chicken. Cherry tomatos, Basil, onion , fetta and rocket. Garlic bread. Followed by some coconut ice cream


----------



## chandab (May 20, 2015)

Ok, so it's not for supper tonight, but today I made 5 dozen meatballs (BBQ sauce to be added later) and 2 macaroni salads for Friday, we are branding. Maybe I'll have time to make a dessert tomorrow, we are tagging heifers, so not sure how much time I will have. [Now it's time for clean up.]


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2015)

You have been busy Chanda



best to get it out of the way now seeing as tho you will be so busy Friday. Does it take you all day ? And how many do you have to brand and tag ?

Roast chicken with baked Potato's and salad last night for dinner, followed by cookies and cream icecream


----------



## chandab (May 21, 2015)

Just 24 replacement heifers to tag, but quite a few more calves to brand. They are already sorted for their pastures, so Shayne and I will brand the smaller bunch tomorrow and the larger bunch with help on Friday.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 21, 2015)

Called into see Mum on my way home from work and she had Made Pumpkin soup with one of the pumpkins I grew over the summer just gone.

I have always loved mums Pumpkin soup and I was glad I didn't have to cook


----------



## Performancemini (May 21, 2015)

Well, I just haven't felt much like cooking lately at all. With hubby's work schedule erratic, it makes it hard. Tonight would have been good, but he showed up late and it got dried out-even with TLC. It WAS hash brown potatoes in a casserole dish, poured chicken broth and milk mixture over and seasonings and dotted with butter, sprinkled shredded cheddar and crumbled bacon over, layed chicken breasts on top and seasoned, and arranged broccoli florets around the sides with their fat little heads down in the sauce. Baked-mmmm-until it all had to sit too long etc.....oh well....I tried.





Lazy lasagna tomorrow night. That should work,,quick and yummy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 24, 2015)

Made a massive pot of soup on Friday so have lived on that over the weekend. It was a vegetable / Minestrone soup. plenty of left overs that I was able to freeze for those " cant be bothered cooking nights"

Have my sister , father and his wife coming for dinner tonight. Serving eye fillet steak tonight with roasted vegetables and my sister will take care of dessert


----------



## Performancemini (May 26, 2015)

That soup sounds good. The Lazy Lasagna went over well-also 'held' well until H got in.

Had a nice Memorial Day. Went to my niece's home and all the family came over-11 adults and 5 kids. We had a cookout. Rained off and on all the day and night before and in the morning and cleared off about a half hour before we all met there. Everyone brought their own meats and some of us had extras to share. So there was hamburgers, hot dogs (angus beef and turkey), brats, and pork chops. Then corn on the cob (niece melted a stick of salted butter, 1 cup of milk and put in the corn (about 1 doz. ears) and topped it with water to just cover. Simmered for about 5-8 minutes. Wow!



Nice flavor and tender!



Baked beans with bacon, potato salad, macaroni salad, deviled eggs, chips, watermelon, cantelope, strawberries, assorted cookies, sour cream cake and chocolate sheet cake with chocolate icing.



Boy, did we (over)eat!!!



Nice nice day!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2015)

Yum Performancemini I am now starving and its 9:15am here Lol Im going to have to try the corn , it sounds great





Ive been sick with the flu so a little couldn't be bothered in the meals department the last two days. Had raisin toast and crumpets for dinner last night. The night before I cooked a mango butterfly chicken. I couldn't taste a thing but apparently it tasted nice.

Not sure what will be on the menu tonight , but after seeing the above post , I know Ill be thinking about it all day.


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2015)

We had rib steak, scalloped potatoes and green beans. [Home grown beef, but the sides were store bought.]

Ryan, I have to ask, I've heard the term, but have no clue... What are crumpets? TY


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2015)

I think it is supposed to be a breakfast item but I think they are great all them time





They are great with heaps of butter or with Jam, Honey, peanut butter or any topping. Ive had them with poached eggs on top, baked beans. You could pretty much try anything with them.

They have more of a doughy texture than bread or English muffins do.


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2015)

Thank you for the information and picture.

The picture looks like what we call an English muffin. [Quite likely an "English muffin" in the states is something entirely different in England.}


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 31, 2015)

We have "English" muffins in Australia but they are a little different to a crumpet. Both good though






Made a Lasagne Saturday then yesterday I got up and put a beef curry in the slow cooker at 7am Sunday (couldn't sleep) cooked it till 6pm and it was great, the meat just feel apart and about 5 hours to go I dropped about 10-15 small chat potatos into the curry and let them cook in the juices of the curry- So good





In between I cleaned the house and tried to stay warm so I can get rid of this head cold that just doesn't wanna leave me


----------



## Performancemini (May 31, 2015)

Cooked a ham steak in brown sugar and mustard sauce, sweet potato fries, green beans and strawberries for dessert. Made coconut choc. chip cookies last night.

Tomorrow night is turkey breast (slocooker all day), mashed potatoes with cream cheese and chives, corn, cranberry sauce (mini holiday meal on a weekday!).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2015)

Homemade Pasties last night (thanks to mum) with steamed vegies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 3, 2015)

Pumpkin , fetta and vegie omelette last night for dinner. So easy to make , I just put all the ingredients into the frypan add a little butter , fry for 30 seconds on low, add the eggs then let the oven do the rest. 160c (fan forced) for about 30 mins


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 9, 2015)

Had some friends come for dinner on the weekend here and decided to do homemade tacos.

I slow cooked the beef all day in a few spices that I found on a recipe on the net and I also did pork belly ones. The crispy pork belly ones I diced and fried in a pan till it was crispy then I drizzled some Ketchup Manis (sweet sticky soy) and some honey over. The pork ones were served with a coleslaw that had grated apple in it and the beef ones were served with all the usual culprits , lettuce, tomato, cheese and sour cream & hot taco sauce.

I had a some beef left over so used the meat to make burritos last night.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 22, 2015)

Have made a few meals since I updated last.

Chicken and sweet Corn soup.

Pork and apple stir fry with snow peas and baby corn

On the weekend just gone I made a sweet Beef in the slow cooker and had it with rice. Had plenty of left over so the following night I used the beef and had it in tacos.

Have chicken enchiladas with vegies for tonight .


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2015)

Lots of easy meals here lately, been busy, so haven't felt like cooking, so just quick food, nothing fancy (never very fancy anyway, since he's a meat and potatoes kind of guy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2015)

Didn't attempt to cook last night as I got home from work so late. By the time I battled around in the dark making up feeds , I couldn't be bothered so im taking a second attempt at cooking the enchiladas tonight with some vegies.


----------



## chandab (Jun 24, 2015)

Ate at a new Mexican restaurant yesterday for lunch, wasn't with my family but meeting a friend, so able to try something new, although I'm not terribly adventuresome either. Had their chicken burrito, and it was loaded with chicken and had rice and beans on the side. All very good and just the right about of spice for me (which is not too much).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2015)

Im the same, nothing worse than ordering something that sounds/looks really good on the menu only to be bombarded by over powering spices that make it impossible to enjoy. If you liked the burrito Chanda, I think you would really like the enchilada and it can be made with chicken or Beef. You should be able to grab a pack at the supermarket that has the pita bread, spice mix ect. The spices mix in the one we sell here is really mild . I suppose you could say its like a souvlaki in a way. I just put lettuce tomato and cheese and some sour cream. Easy and filling



or they are actually really good with just the meat.

I found a spice mix online that I used in a slow cooker for the beef for Tacos I made recently , ill see If I can find it. It wasn't spicy at all.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 28, 2015)

Homemade Pizzas Sat night then last night , Pork Belly Tacos.

I made a Malteser Cake as well yesterday. The first cake I made looked like a Frisbee ( told you all cakes were not in my best cooking skills) The second turned out really good and the end result was loved by all.

I also made a chocolate & pretzel slice that had a caramel and peanut butter filling - That was a winner and best thing was it was easy. All very good for your health (said no one ever )


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 1, 2015)

No idea what will be on the menu tonight , but I can guarantee it will be something HOT. Its a whopping 8 degrees here today .....

Chicken and sweet corn soup last night.

Great soup weather here at the moment


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 7, 2015)

Not really something you would have for dinner but I made this a couple of weeks ago and have since made it again due to the overwhelming response.

I doubled the Filling mixture the second time





Choc Pretzel Slice

250g packet of either choc ripple or butternut snap biscuits ( either work well)

4 cups of pretzels

150g melted butter

250g dark choc

extra 50g of butter chopped

1/4 teaspoon sea salt Flakes

_*Filling*_

395 can sweetened condensed milk

1/3 cup brown sugar

50g chopped butter

1cup of peanut butter

Preheat oven to 180/160 fan forced

Line a lamington tin with baking paper

Process the biscuits and half of the pretzels until combined

Add the melted butter & process until well combined

Press base into tin and refrigerate for 30 mins

In the meantime make the peanut filling as follows

Place the condensed milk, sugar and butter into a deep saucepan over medium heat, cook stirring until mixture thickens then remove from heat. Add the peanut butter then pour over the prepared base. Bake for 10 mins or until the top starts to go golden then remove from the oven.

Place choc and extra butter in the microwave for 30 seconds to a minute, until smooth , stirring with a metal spoon half way through cooking time.

Pour melted choc over the peanut filling then arrange the left over pretzels over the choc. Sprinkle sea salt over the pretzels and place in the fridge to set for 2-3 hours.

Note- I found the pretzels salty enough so chose not to use the sea salt flakes.

Enjoy


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 12, 2015)

Chicken , lemon and thyme slow cooker on Saturday for dinner , was great and easy





last night , we had corned silverside with cabbage mashed potato and carrots.

I also attempted to make scones and they actually turned out ok.

It is so wet here at the moment all I feel like ive done lately - IS EAT


----------



## chandab (Jul 12, 2015)

We'll probably have hamburgers for supper tonight, have a package of hamburger thawed in the fridge, and no desire to cook, so hamburgers are an easy fix.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 13, 2015)

Last night was leg of lamb which was a product from New Zealand that can be purchased at Sam's Club. To keep one from goofing it up they even include an inserted pop up thermometer. How cool is that? Before popping it in the oven I made small slits on it and inserted garlic slivers and some rosemary I clipped recently. I am definitely a lamb fan. My sweet neighbor had given me a bag of just picked purple hull peas that she had shelled for me. Cooked up a pan of cornbread to go with the peas. Had some imperfect tomatoes that only needed bad spots cut away. Chilled them and dropped a little goat cheese over the top and a sprinkle of fresh oregano. Cut a watermelon and used an ice scoop to scoop out some melon balls for dessert. Possibly the best melon I ever tasted. It was sweet and seedless. Gave some to my neighbor. Froze some melon balls for drinks and/or smoothies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 14, 2015)

Sounds mouth watering Vickie





Last night I made Pad Thai noodles , then had coconut rough ice-cream for sweets.

Tonight will be something easy


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 15, 2015)

You know, I just discovered my home town has a forum about cooking and they actually take pictures of what they made and show them. Now while I admit that I can make a larruping meal from whatever is on hand, I seem to be in fossil mode as far as using my cell phone to take pictures. They all seem to either snap a corner of the intended subject or just take pictures of oxygen, either way I seem to be a goof. And, I just don't have time since I am trying to retire, clean up, fix up, and sell the little farm so we can move to a yet undetermined place in the mountains but not toooo far away from kids and grandchillens---photo'ing what is going down my guzzle pipe is far from important. Yet, I am picking up some neato edibles off of the local site. That being said, Ryan if you are anyone else wants to display pix of fixings I would surely enjoy while I conquer my TO DO LIST in hopes of achieving my BUCKET LIST.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 15, 2015)

What sort of phone do you have Vickie? I have an I phone and had the same photo problems as you. I seemed to snap the corner of what I wanted too, until I purchased an app for the phone called "Enlight". It gives me the chance to move the focal point of the photo and also lighten it up and do other wonderful things to it.

I think ill be stuck inside again this weekend ( due to the wonderful weather) so that means ill be cooking a few meals that I can portion and freeze.

Ill take a few photos and post them on Monday after the weekend.

Great idea Vickie , hopefully this will lead to more people joining us in this section of the forum and we can all get some new recipes and ideas. Just doesn't seem to be as many people posting recipes and meals as they used too


----------



## chandab (Jul 15, 2015)

Eggo Waffles for me, French Toast flavor. Shayne wasn't hungry, said don't cook, so I didn't; I threw waffles in the toaster and called it supper.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 17, 2015)

Leftover lamb turned to kabobs with tiny red new potatoes, bell pepper, and onion. Too hot outiside to grill so I did them in the oven.

Last night was oven fried free range chicken breasts. Rolled them in mayo, breaded with Italian seasoned panko with lemon pepper added. Hub said was best chicken he ever tasted...I am partial to his mom's fried chicken but took the compliment graciously. Meal complete with garden salad with home made dressing.

Tonight will be beef stroganoff. Also thinking cucumber, tomato, onion salad.

Headed to kitchen right now to make me a cantaloupe/grape/iceburg lettuce salad.

Looking forward to pix from you Ryan...maybe one day I will be snapping some.


----------



## chandab (Jul 19, 2015)

Homemade meatballs made into a hotdish that we both like. The meatballs are made, I'll make the hotdish after I feed horses their evening meal.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 20, 2015)

Re-arranged the two freezers a couple of days of ago so I could tell what was on hand. Last night was parmesan crusted baked tilapia, buttered corn on the cob, garden salad, and a relish dish of jalapeno stuffed olives, pickled green tomatoes, and pickle strips.

Night before grilled chicken drummies outdoors. Part had barb-b-que sauce and a sprinkle of cayenne pepper as a marinade. Part had a marinade of honey, o.j. lime juice, ginger, and garlic. It was 99 degrees in the shade but worth the swelter as these turned out pretty dang tasty. Created a red cabbage slaw with some apple, onion, and pickle relish in it. Poured a light dressing over made up of evoo, red wine vinegar, and honey.

Both evenings topped off with my new addiction of tiramisu gelato.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2015)

This is the Vietnamese chicken curry I made on the weekend , it is the perfect kind of dish to be eating here at the moment with the weather the way it is.

Was quite an easy dish to make , though I did add a little extra coconut cream before serving as I added a little bit too much chili ( for my liking ) and it seemed to do the trick.

I topped it with fresh mint, Vietnamese mint and coriander.

Ill bring the recipe in from home and add it to the chicken recipes section.

I also made (but forgot to take photos) Banana and coconut bread and also a lemon and lime sour cream slice.

Vickie you must be a great cook, I haven't even had breakfast yet and after reading your last two posts , my mouth is watering.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 20, 2015)

That looks and sounds great Ryan. I am a decent cook. Number 1 reason being I really enjoy eating, number 2 reason is I choose to eat healthy most of the time and number 3 reason is that I hate to see food wasted. Tonight was the exception in that the only thing I made was beef tacos that we washed down with a couple of brewskis each. Oh, well, we have both been working hard and Mondays are my husband's Fridays so it feels like we deserved to chill.

I need to start experimenting with curry. I used to think I dis-liked it but actually now believe an overseasoned dish at a Vietnamese restaurant may have disillusioned me. Right now in the pantry I have unopened red curry paste, hot chili sesame oil, fish sauce, and canned coconut milk sitting in a basket waiting on me to hunt down the recipes that caused me to buy them in the first place.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 23, 2015)

Haven't felt like cooking anything the last few nights, needing to food shop could have been one of the reasons too.

Last night we had Spinach and fetta sausages and steamed vegies ( sweet potato, zucchini, broccoli and cauliflower)

Followed by some salted caramel Icecream


----------



## chandab (Jul 23, 2015)

Spaghetti tonight.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 28, 2015)

Been living off homemade chicken and Vegie soup the last few days, will finish the last of it tonight.

Im not sure if any of you are chocolate fans ? One brand here " Cadbury " has released a range called " marvellous creations"

its like a mixture/ combo of ingredients and the latest creation is called " jammy doughnut " For my own sake Im hoping its only a limited edition , I seem to have eaten a block per night for the last few nights....

Its pretty good though if you like the occasional Jam Doughnut


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 30, 2015)

I made lasagna last night...using wheat lasagna noodles with lots of ricotta in the middle and lots of mozzarella on top.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2015)

Last night was Salt and pepper Calamari , baked sweet potato and salad.

The night before was Butternut pumpkin Risotto W/ fetta & rocket.

Does anyone have any tips on a good crumb.?? Mine never seems to stick to the calamari. Now currently I just use bread crumbs and Lemon pepper.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 30, 2015)

Ryan,

I have some frozen calamari in the freezer right now. I have never cooked any although I often order it as an appetizer at restaurants. The directions say fry in 3 " oil at 350 degrees. The batter is 2 cups all purpose flour, 3 T dried parsley, and salt and pepper to taste. I says roll small batches in the mixture and fry for 1 minute per batch.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2015)

Excellent Ill try that batter next time, Thankyou





That's how I cooked mine. The more you cook it the tougher it will be.

let me know how your batch turns out


----------



## chandab (Aug 1, 2015)

Crockpot beef and noodles tonight, ok so only the meat and sauce/gravy is cooked in the crocked pot, the noodles and veggie are heated on the stove. Love this dish, basically just brown round steak and cream of mushroom soup cooked in the crock pot, then served over noodles.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 2, 2015)

Last night was chicken and dumplings with a garden salad as a side. I used those frozen flat dumplings. It was ok. The juice was really good, but honestly-I need to learn to make the home made kind like Ma and Grandma and Ma-in-Law make. Putting that on my to do list...#4007 LEARN TO MAKE REALLY GOOD HOME COOKIN DUMPLINGS.


----------



## chandab (Aug 2, 2015)

My MIL has a recipe for really good dumplings, at least everyone here likes them, they are a bit of a heavy dumpling (want to say the recipe is just flour and eggs, but would have to look). There is a recipe for dumplings on the Bisquick box, they aren't too bad, and fluffier than the homemade ones.


----------



## chandab (Aug 2, 2015)

If you want the dumpling recipe, let me know, and I'll grab it (if I can find it, I think I know where it is).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 3, 2015)

I would love the dumpling Recipe if that's ok





Ok , couple of things I made on the weekend for meals.

One was curried Sausages that I make with really thick Coconut cream. Used different sausdages this time as they were on special "Pork and fennel". Onion , carrot, Zucchini & beans go into the mix and then served on Jasmine Rice

The second was called "Tangy Chicken" one I did in the slow cooker. This one was cooked in tomatoes, marmalade, orange juice, lemon and orange zest. Dried herbs of basil, oregano, Thyme and the last of the fresh thyme I had left in the garden. This was really nice, ill definitely be making that again.

I love making these kinds of meals in the winter mostly because its too cold to eat anything else and the other reason, im trying to stock up the freezer for summer when I just cant be bothered cooking.

Left over Curried Sausages with mash tonight


----------



## chandab (Aug 4, 2015)

Ryan, gone all day, and it's late, but wanted to get this done before I forgot.

Here's what my MIL wrote on the recipe card she gave me.

Drop Hard Dumplings:

2 cups flour

6 eggs

salt if you want

Stir together - drop into boiling juice (beef, chicken canned soups or boullian). First put spoon into boiling liquid, then put it in flour egg mixture, then mixture will come off of spoon quicker. Boil with lid on kettle 20 min or until done.


----------



## chandab (Aug 4, 2015)

Forgot to mention, I usually end up making a huge mess when I make dumplings, cause my kettle isn't quite big enough for all the broth and dumplings; I need to get a bigger kettle, cause the dumplings are too good to make a smaller batch.


----------



## chandab (Aug 8, 2015)

Ok, Ryan, when are you going to try some dumplings? And, I hope you like the recipe, we all do, but then I have very simple tastes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2015)

Ill try making them this week at some stage. And Im looking forward to trying them





Im working later this week each night as im in the office by myself so had prepared ahead, by having plenty of left overs in the freezer that I can use this week.

I got some fresh eggs off a friend that I have put aside that ill be able to use in the dumplings.

I made a lovely leg of Lamb for dinner Saturday night with roast Vegies. I had stuffed the lamb with Garlic, rosemary and a lamb herb rub. Cooked the leg for 3 hours on really low heat. Got to the dinner table to serve and realised I had no mint sauce, so I made my own


----------



## chandab (Aug 9, 2015)

We always seem to do chicken and dumplings, so not sure how they would be with a different type of meat or even just veggies (we don't go meatless around here for meals).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 10, 2015)

I had defrosted some chicken thighs as I was planning to make some form of slow cooker on sunday night , but got home late so I needed to use them last night.

The result was a Chicken ,Ginger,soy and cashew stirfry.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 12, 2015)

Tonight was angel hair spaghetti with home made sauce that had Italian sausage and lots of mushrooms. Had steamed broccoli as a side and some garlic toast. After this settles might just have a slice of cheese cake topped with blackberries and a drizzle of honey.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 16, 2015)

Slow cooked Lamb (10 hrs) served on mash with Dutch carrots.

I marinated the lamb in Mint, rosemary , seeded mustard and worstershire sauce over night.

Laid the Dutch carrots on the bottom of the slow cooker, Butterfly lamb leg on top, sprinkled mixed herbs on top , can of chopped tomatoes, few bay leaves.

10 hours later





Last night was Beef and shiraz sausages with steamed vegies .


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 21, 2015)

Off to the market in the morning first thing to do a big shop and have a few things I want to try making over the weekend.

Chandas Dumplings





Vietnamese rice paper rolls

Sushi

Will let you know how they turn out on Monday


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 23, 2015)

My first foodie post!!! LOL

As part of my focus on eating healthy and taking care of myself, here is my first dinner I've made. I'm including pictures to hold myself accountable to me. ;-)




Tonight's dinner is saffron and ginger rice with chives. Chicken thighs sauteed in 1tablespoon each butter and olive oil, and seasoned with 1/2 teaspoon each garlic powder and poultry herbs (this was for 4-4 oz. thighs.) Mushrooms and onions sauteed in the drippings.

My serving is one 4 oz. thigh, 1/2 cup rice and 1/4 cup 'shrooms. I served it on a salad plate to trick my brain into seeing a plate FULL of food. Then a fresh pear for dessert.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome to the foodie Club Julie,

I hope this wont be your last post





The Rice sounds lovely , something ill be trying myself





Now any chance of trying to Convince Paula to stop by here, we are always looking for new ideas for meals and "horse friendly" ones are always welcomed. Now by "horse friendly" we mean , meals that are quick and easy to prepare and that we can enjoy after spending hours on end with our treasured friends





Hope your well Julie


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Ryan! I've written down a couple of Chandab's recipes, so will be trying them along the way.

Last night's dinner was a quick prep. A small bag of blackeyed peas boiled. Seasoned with salt, black pepper and a dash of cayenne for a bit of zing. Fried 4 slices bacon and a small coarsely chopped onion, then added to peas. When they were done, I added 2 cups frozen spinach.

Made a 6 1/2 inch pan of sweer cornbread. I was hungry since I missed lunch (spent the day--arrived at 7:30, left at 4:30--at Nissan dealer as a translator) so had 2 cups of beans and 1/6 th of the pan of cornbread.

Total time start to finish was 40 minutes. Sorry no pictures, I really was hungry! ;-)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds great Julie. Im also looking forward to trying Chandas dumpling recipe. I've got all the ingredients ready to go and hoping to try them Saturday night for dinner.

Last night I made the biggest bowl of steamed vegies for dinner. Seasoned with Salt and Pepper and Butter


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 25, 2015)

Yuummmmm Ryan....that's what I wanted for dinner.

However, after cleaning pens and under pony shade trees today, I'd pretty much blown my energy wad. 

So dinner tonight was simple. Ham and swiss on multi-grain bread dressed with mayo, brown mustard, lots of lettuce and four thick slices of vine-ripened tomatoes. Cantaloupe slices and lime yogurt for dessert.

Haven't talked to Paula in person for a bit. Guess we'll have to "use her name in vain" for a bit and see if curiousity will draw her out. LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 31, 2015)

Made a rather large batch of Minestrone soup over the weekend. Like to make enough that Im able to freeze.

Well I thought Id do the right thing and bring some in for lunch today, even telling work colleagues that id bring lunch in for them.

Well I got half way to work and all of a sudden had to break hard. Lets just say there is more soup on the carpet in my car than was in my bowl for lunch


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 3, 2015)

Grilled Lamb back strap served on a Greek salad with a balsamic dressing and fresh Greek Yoghurt was last nights dinner.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 7, 2015)

Slow cooked Leg of lamb

Marinade

1/4 cup of marmalade

1/4 cup of Caramelised onion or you could even use chutney

1/4 cup fresh rosemary

Score the top of the lamb and rub the marinade into the lamb, leaving the marinade quite thick on the top of the lamb.

Lay your slow cooker with carrots , onions or vegies of your choice. carrots work well as they hold their shape.

Place the lamb or beef on top of the carrots and cook for 8-10 hours.

Just as I am about to serve , I pull the roast out of the slow cooker (which should just about fall apart everywhere, so be careful)

Pull the carrots and onions out and add a tiny bit of corn flour to thicken the remaining juices, makes a great gravy.

I serve with mashed potato , though works a treat with salads ect

This works well with any meat, Enjoy


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 8, 2015)

Used the left over slow cooked lamb to make tacos last night for dinner.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 10, 2015)

Ryan, if you keep this up I will be headed out to buy more lamb to try the crock pot version.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 10, 2015)

I made some chicken enchiladas that we agreed were better than any we ever got in a restaurant ever. Hubby thinks I should become a food vendor. NOT going to happen.

I pulled some rotisserie chicken off the bone (thank goodness for plastic kitchen gloves) and broke it into small pieces. Added fresh cilantro and some small chunks of cheddar. Cut up some onion and minced some garlic and pan seared in butter for a few minutes. Added that to the chicken. Season with salt, black pepper, and 1/2 tsp of red pepper flakes. Now for the secret ingredient: half a can of one of the Campbells select soups that has the word poblano on the label. Sorry trash service has already ran so I don't know the exact name of the soup but it probably would not be hard to spot on the grocery store shelf. I put half the can in the chicken, spooned the mixture onto flour tortillas, rolled 'em up, sprayed non-stick spray in a baking dish, put in the enchiladas, topped them with rest of the soup, put some finely grated cheddar atop, and baked them till hot.

Had actually bought two of the chickens. Part was served as a main course, made some chunky chicken salad (apples, dried cranberries, celery, toasted pecans, and beloved cilantro) with some more of it, and the enchiladas were the grand finale of the chicken. I get mine at Sam's club. They are under $5 and are around 3 lbs each already cooked and piping hot. You cannot beat that with a stick!


----------



## chandab (Sep 10, 2015)

Crockpot beef and noodles for supper tonight, just have to cook the noodles and a veggie at suppertime. Browned the round steak this morning, put it, cream of mushroom soup and some mushrooms with seasoning in the crockpot about 8:30 this morning, and we'll have easy-peasy supper whenever he comes in (or we come in, if I have to drive truck today, trying to harvest, we had some rain, so not sure if we'll combine wheat today or not).


----------



## chandab (Sep 15, 2015)

I think I'm going to make a double batch of meatballs, some for supper, some for the freezer for later. No idea what we'll have with them for supper, but i'll think of something.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm bAAAAAA-aaaaack!! LOL

Been fighting side effects of a new medication, so haven't been eating healthy. Last night though:

Soup estilo Salvadoreño (my husband, who's from El Salvador) picked the vegetables. You're ALL invited to eat with us this week as it made 2 GALLONS of soup!

Browned beef short ribs in 1 tablespoon of oil. Salt, a bit of ground white pepper and 1 tablespoon of dried oregano were braised just 'til oregano smell bloomed. Then added water, simmered about 45 minutes. Added 2 chayote, 2 green plantains, 2 large potatoes, 2 large carrots, 1 small head cabbage and 1 pound green beans. These were in fairly large chunks. Cooked until tender-about 20-then added 2 large zuccihini.

It was very yummy!! I put a pint of mostly broth into freezer to use as a base for something else. Tomorrow I'll add more braised beef chunks and acorn squash for a tasty fall stew. ;-)

What I'll do with the rest...suggestions?? LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 21, 2015)

Sounds really nice Julie



Hope you are feeling better now





How much room do you have in the freezer ? I go a little overboard when making soup as I like to have plenty in the freezer, its great to pull out in the morning and an easy meal of a night time.

Ive been really slack in meal preparation the last week. I came down with a Viral and bacterial infection, which I believe I got or caught from the mulch ive been using to spruce the gardens up. Don't think ive ever felt that poorly but after a couple of courses of antibiotics Im feeling 100% to how I was feeling last week.

I did cook last night though and on the menu was a Parmagiana stuffed chicken kiev and Vegies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 23, 2015)

Made a really nice salad last night forgot to take a pic, so apologies





Rocket, Capsicum, Corn kernels, cherry tomatoes, fetta, roasted pumpkin. Grilled lamb sliced really thinly on top.

Simple dressing of mayo, woster sauce and hot English mustard and cracked pepper.


----------



## chandab (Sep 26, 2015)

Left-overs, made a pasta hot dish the other night, so just reheating.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 27, 2015)

Made homemade pizzas sat night , Ham Broccolini, onion, capsicum, sundried tomatoes and goats cheese, toped with a mixture of tasty cheese and parmesan.

Spent the day in the vegie garden yesterday and had no interest in cooking , so ordered in Chinese takeaway, kinda wish I hadn't , it wasn't very nice.................. You just know when a restaurant/takeaway has changed hands. They used to make their own spring rolls ect but im sure these came straight from the frozen section at the supermarket.

Tonight I have Pork fillets that I marinated last night in basil, oregano, woster sauce, seeded mustard and a touch of palm sugar.

Ill do those on the BBQ and have them with a side salad and baked sweet potato.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't been very productive with meals the last few weeks. Its been a combination of working back late at work, needing to badly do a food shop and going thru as many leftovers in the freezer as I can.

BUT................

I did get this recipe off my sister for a two ingredient dough. I tried it the other night using a sweet option for it and it was really good.

2 cups of self raising flour

1 cup Greek Yoghurt.

Need for ten mins and roll out and spread your fav toppings over the top.

Roll up into the shape of a rolling pin then cut into scrolls/pinwheels.

20 mins at 180 degrees Celsius and presto





I made mine with apple , cinnamon , nutmeg and a sprinkle of brown sugar.

Would be great with pizza fillings ect

Im cooking a couple of lamb back traps tonight and will use them in a Greek salad


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 7, 2015)

Agnolotti pasta last night for dinner w/ Onion, celery, capsicum, pumpkin and goats cheese, which made up the sauce


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 8, 2015)

Chicken Salad last night for dinner.

Grilled the chicken breast , then sliced thinly.

Mixed salad greens, cherry tomatos , baby beetroot, fetta cheese, cucumber, carrot and pine nuts. Lemon and herb dressing.


----------



## chandab (Oct 8, 2015)

I know it's just "cheap" store bought mix, but tried the Chicken Helper Sweet and Sour mix tonight, it wasn't bad. Mixed and cooked mostly according to directions (cooked chicken longer before adding sauce mix, I like my chicken done) and added a side of peas.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 12, 2015)

Grilled salmon and a couple of small side salads last night.

Coleslaw (store brought) I did make a nice creamy lemon dressing for it.

Cherry tomatoes ( yellow, orange and red) fresh basil, cucumber, toasted pine nuts and fetta.

Does anyone have any good salad recipes ? or summer friendly recipes?

I'm on the hunt for 1001 different salad recipes to get me through this summer.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 13, 2015)

Nasi Goreng for dinner last night which is an Indonesian dish. I guess you could say its similar to fried rice.

made enough for dinner tonight too


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2015)

Frozen popcorn shrimp and Rice Roni fried rice. I'm no gourmet cook, but we don't go hungry.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 18, 2015)

Chicken Pesto pasta salad, easy to make and easy to eat


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 22, 2015)

Curried sausages with rice last night for dinner


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 22, 2015)

This last week has been variations on left-overs from a buffet at work; pulled pork, baked beans and potato salad. Tonight is beef stroganoff over Amish whole-wheat noodles with early sweet peas and carrots on the side.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Toasted chicken pita wraps with a garlic aioli on the side followed by a bowl of cookies and cream Ice cream last night.


----------



## chandab (Oct 27, 2015)

Chicken from the deli at the grocery store, I didn't have to cook, so it was rather good.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 3, 2015)

Saturday Marinated a butterfly chicken overnight in mango chutney, seeded mustard & wostershire sauce then baked it on Sunday night with some roasted vegetables and a side of peas.

Monday night I used the left over chicken to make toasted sandwiches with sundried tromatoes, capsicum and cheese.

last night I made Pho (pronounced fur) its a Vietnamese soup that I have wanted to make for ages. The broth itself , when made traditionally , takes 6 hours. I don't have that amount of time so I made another version I found online.

The broth itself , will last for months in the freezer, when heated add chicken, chilli, vegies of your choice and then top with bean shoots , mint , coriander, spring onions , hoi sin sauce.

I may try the extended version in winter


----------



## chandab (Nov 3, 2015)

A little ham steak for supper here, probably with eggs and toast or bagel (well, toast for him, bagel for me).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 4, 2015)

Atlantic salmon pan fried with a lemon pepper crust served with steamed vegetables


----------



## chandab (Nov 9, 2015)

I was talking to someone about chicken recipes, and if hubby would eat it, I'd love to make Kowloon chicken for us; but with the pineapple in it, he probably wouldn't touch it. My Mom used to make it, it's a crock pot dish, we loved it as I recall. Found a recipe on-line that sounds similar to Mom's.

http://www.food.com/recipe/crock-pot-kowloon-chicken-17079


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 10, 2015)

Yum , im going to try that. You could try it without the pineapple for hubby and add some to yours before serving ?

Or secretly mash it up and see if you can trick him ( providing he isn't allergic )

I cooked a corned silverside last night with roast vegies and a mustard sauce.


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2015)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Yum , im going to try that. You could try it without the pineapple for hubby and add some to yours before serving ?
> 
> Or secretly mash it up and see if you can trick him ( providing he isn't allergic )
> 
> I cooked a corned silverside last night with roast vegies and a mustard sauce.


Evidently pineapple is one of the things he's allergic too, he doesn't care for it, so I did realize he was allergic. I might make it some time anyway, and bake some chicken for him.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 11, 2015)

No well definitely don't be feeding him pineapple then






I wonder if theres another sweet element you could substitute for ? Ill def be trying this though looks really nice


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2015)

Fried Rice last night , tried it using coconut rice and it gave a really nutty/ toasted flavour to the dish.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 15, 2015)

Curried Sausages and rice for dinner last night.

Saturday was roast Chicken and vegies.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm going to have fun catching up on this thread and refreshing some if our dinner ideas here!

Tonight it's going to be chicken stir fry using chicken breast (velveted with cornstarch) with broccoli, onions and mushrooms over steamed rice.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 18, 2015)

Chicken Tacos last night. Made my own seasoning which was ok but I may have added a little too much cumin as it felt like It was all I could taste.

Im thinking a pasta tonight if the cool change comes through otherwise it might be salmon and salad , which im already leaning towards as I write this





Welcome Back Jill


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 19, 2015)

Grilled Flat head tails in lemon pepper with baked potato's and a side salad for dinner last night.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 22, 2015)

Last night was steak and steamed vegies.

Yesterday I happened to stumble across a new channel on "free to air" TV here. I had been to a friends birthday on the sat night so was sporting the effects of a few drinks

It is a 24 hour "food channel" , so needless to say I watched it all day





Will be going to shopping on the way home from work before I can decide what will be on the menu for tonight


----------



## chandab (Nov 22, 2015)

Rib Steak for supper tonight, just made a packaged pasta dish for a side and green beans.


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2015)

I think it's going to be salmon, rice, carrots and some other veggie tonight.

Ryan, there are some 24 hour food channels here and I like some of the programs. I call it my food porn. I can start watching and think I'm not hungry, but by like the first commercial break, I'm starving. I also got cravings for jelly beans and hard candy, something I don't normally crave, when I first started playing candy crush! ☺. I'm hopelessy a foodie!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 23, 2015)

lol Jill



Well I'm yet to change the channel and loving it.

I Was watching last night and got an Idea for Vietnamese beef wraps. They were making something similar using rice paper but as I didn't have any I improvised with pita and they turned out really good.

Ill add the recipe to the beef section cause ill be making them again for sure.

I even got a " you can cook them anytime" , so they must have been good


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 25, 2015)

Made a meat loaf using chicken mince last night and it was really good. Have made meat loaf before but only using beef mince.

Served on mashed potato


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2015)

That sounds good, Ryan! I love meatloaf. I've made it with beef and turkey, but not be under chicken. I think I would like it, though.

"Tomorrow" which is now today because I'm up too late, we're having Thanksgiving food. H and I are staying home for the first time in a long time on this holiday. We decided to celebrate with just oneselves about a month ago, and I've really been looking forward to it . Binge watch some good TV, take a nap, he'll watch some football while I listen to an audio book, and we will eat too much -- all in my PJs. What could be better?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2015)

There is nothing better than spending the day in your PJs whilst being accompanied by food, bit of reading and a nap.

have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2015)

I think I'm making chicken fajitas and salads for dinner tonight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 2, 2015)

Pork and prawn Dumplings that i brought from the supermarket , made an Asian broth that I cooked them in , threw in a few vegies and it made a really nice meal.

Perfect head cold food


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 6, 2015)

Chicken Carbonara with Bacon, mushrooms, Sundried tomatoes and baby spinach sat night & last night we had poached eggs with ham and spinach. I had just been given a new gadget thats hit the market here and claims to make the perfect Poached egg. Well it certainly was an improvement from my last effort when i tried to make them in a pot of hot water and vinegar, that was a disaster


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 6, 2015)

I had turkey, ham and spuds. Second night in a row. Tis the season!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 7, 2015)

Prawn Fried Rice last night , topped with Fresh Coriander , straight out of the garden





Rocklone that looks really good , please stop by here more often


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 8, 2015)

Leftovers last night , had made plenty the night before , so made for an easy meal.

Shopping on the way home before I decide what will be on the menu for tonight


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2015)

I will hopefully have left-overs on Friday, making stew to feed a crew; we're preg-checking cows.

Hopefully, we'll be able to eat stew for a few days after, but sometimes the crew eats it all.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 10, 2015)

Penne Pasta last night in a tomato base w/ onion, zucchini, capsicum, celery, peas, baby spinach and fetta.


----------



## chandab (Dec 10, 2015)

Everything is almost ready for stew tomorrow to feed a crew, we are preg-checking cows. Cut my veggies today, cooked the beef a week ago and froze it (cooked some for BBQ sandwiches for feeding the crew when we shipped calves), just have to throw the ingredients in the crock pot in the morning and we'll have stew for lunch. Have dinner rolls to go with and chocolate cake.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 13, 2015)

Cooked my version of a Pho Ga ( Vietnamese chicken noodle soup) on Friday night and made the dumplings that Chanda had given me the recipe for , they were really good






Saturday night was a Red chicken curry w/ rice and naan bread

And last night we had a BBQ with salads.............


----------



## chandab (Dec 13, 2015)

Glad you liked the dumplings, and so simple to make.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 20, 2015)

Have been living off Salad for the last week, 4 days in a row over 42 degrees Celsius has just about wilted me. Waking up at 6 am and it already being 37 has not been fun.

Cool change has finally come through


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2015)

Rump Roast and potatoes in the crock pot, may or may not heat a veggie.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 21, 2015)

Sausage Casserole and a side salad last night

Nothing better than throwing a few ingredients into a pot , And hoping its going to taste ok, and it does.

I threw some onion , capsicum , tomatoes , zucchini into the oven dish , placed the sausages on top threw the rest of the onions ect on top , jar of pasta sauce on top and then into the oven for an hour on 200dc.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 21, 2015)

"4 days in a row over 42 degrees Celsius has just about wilted me."

I converted this to.....107.6 fahrenheit!!! OOOOOH RYAN!! I do feel sorry for you. Is it at least not too humid?

As far as eats, Saturday we had a potluck buffet for our volunteers at work. Senior clerk baked ham. The other Julie (yes there are two of us  ) brought drinks, white chocolate dipped ritz crackers with peanut butter inside, and a baked potato casserole. I brought baked beans, dressing, and green bean casserole. So leftovers for me Sunday.

Today I had MORE leftovers for a very early breakfast. Paula invited me for lasgna for dinner.


----------



## chandab (Dec 28, 2015)

Homemade pizza tonight. Dough made in the bread machine is about ready to be flattened for crust; then really basic ingredients, sauce, hamburger (we have lots) and cheese.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 2, 2016)

Chanda - can you tell me about your bread machine and what kinds of bread you make? Are they worth it?

Long ago, about 15-20 yrs, I used to make bread, pizza & calzone dough from scratch. I made white refined flour, un-refined flour and wheat flour. I was hoping to start making bread from scratch again - but time really gets in the way and I'm wondering about that "machine"... and thinking it might be better??? Or do I really want to spend more money?


----------



## chandab (Jan 2, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> Chanda - can you tell me about your bread machine and what kinds of bread you make? Are they worth it?
> 
> Long ago, about 15-20 yrs, I used to make bread, pizza & calzone dough from scratch. I made white refined flour, un-refined flour and wheat flour. I was hoping to start making bread from scratch again - but time really gets in the way and I'm wondering about that "machine"... and thinking it might be better??? Or do I really want to spend more money?


Personally, I don't use mine a whole lot, it was a wedding gift, so I thought I'd go ahead and use it, instead of store it. I make a loaf of bread now and then, but mostly use it to mix up dough for pizza crust. My is a Pilsbury Best. My MIL uses her bread machine a fair amount, mostly seems to make breakfast bread in it. When mine dies, I probably won't replace it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 11, 2016)

Chicken Tacos here last night .





Im making homemade pizzas tonight , I have some fresh beetroot that will go nicely with some other ingredients.

2 cups of self raising flour & 1 cup of greek yogurt make for a really nice pizza dough


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 19, 2016)

Beef Sausages and a side salad last night for dinner.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 19, 2016)

Crock pot winter vegetables with a 1/2 pound chunk of eye of round (beef) that was on sale. Veggies were carrot, sweet potato, white potato and cabbage. Salt, pepper and 1/8 tsp. of garlic. Four hours later and it's ready to eat with some pumpernickel bread and butter. It's delicious and I've enough leftovers for lunch and a bit to freeze for an insty-dinner.

It was really nice to come in to this since it was only 29 degrees at my house when I came in at 5:30. I'm not complaining though, as the calendar says it's still winter.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2016)

This thread makes me hungry!

Just like the last time I think posted, we're having chicken fajitas. It's been awhile since we have. Refried beans and salad as well.

Hope everyone is looking forward to dinner or had a good one if it already went down the hatch


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2016)

I know tell me about it



. My mouth instantly starts watering when I read what everyones having for dinner, which im not complaining about cause it gives me some great ideas for meals





Went in to visit a friend in hospital last night in the city so decided to find a restaurant nearby. Found a nice Greek restaurant and the food was amazing. The Saganaki cheese gets me everytime. Surely not overly healthy, but sure tasted great





Jill I took your advice from last year and I have been using my slow cooker right thru summer this year. It really does eliminate the heat in the kitchen and I love putting it on and it being ready by the time im done outside for the day





Julie that meal looks yummy


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 20, 2016)

Nothing yet. I have a rare day off tomorrow from anything (no horses, no job, no dogs, no nothing!!!) so i'm having a beer or five. Tomorrow i will watch trashy TV all day and eat chocolate and maybe not be able eat anything hahahahah


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2016)

Rocklone Im on the way , save me a beer


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 20, 2016)

ahahahha...no


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2016)

Making spaghetti sauce later today. That over linquini and salad will be dinner for today and at least one other night





Looks like we're in for a major snow starting tomorrow. Time to hunker down and keep warm. Hard to think of that and not think of comfort food, which is on hand!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 21, 2016)

Thai Chicken salad last night. Marinated the chicken in Ginger, lime juice and chili the night before. Used some of the Thai basil that ive been growing


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2016)

Ryan, that looks yummy!

We're supposed to get a literal blizzard today and tomorrow, which is full on comfort food weather!

We've got cheese burgers (already patted out) for lunch and I will make speghetti sauce today as well as some homemade dog food. I've been craving "ooey gooey butter cake", which is so bad for you, but... I've not made it in over a year ast least, we've got the ingredients and I'm in the mood to bake, so it's probably going to happen (maybe I can freeze half of it?)





Ooey Gooey Butter Cake: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/236457/ooey-gooey-butter-cake/


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 23, 2016)

Night before last was One Pot in Oven Asian Chicken and Carrots With Quinoa. Turnip greens and yams to go with the dish.

Last night was burgers topped with red onion, blue cheese, pickle stackers, jalapenos, and tomatoes. Also took some sweet potatoes and made oven baked chips. Yummy.

Tonight make something with Nathans wieners, maybe Chicago style hot dogs since I am without chili.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 24, 2016)

Sat Night was a pasta (Oil based) with Fetta, capsicum, sundried tomato, onion and sweet potato. Found this bread at the supermarket that was stuffed with Ricotta and Spinach. It was a nice change from having a basic garlic bread.

last night we had slow cooked lamb that I had done in the Slow Cooker. Love being able to do slightly larger pieces of meat as I can get two-three meals out of it.

Tonight will be lamb Tacos





Tomorrow is Our National holiday "Australia Day" So it will be a BBQ of some kind and a few beers





Hope everyone is ok with the snow and bad weather that we saw on the news here last night


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2016)

We finished the spaghetti sauce last night. Making lemon chicken, mashed potatoes, and mixed veggies for dinner tonight. Easy, but hopefully yummy.


----------



## chandab (Jan 25, 2016)

crock pot beef and noodles. Well the beef and cream of mushroom soup cook in the crock pot, then cook the noodles and supper time. Pour beef mixture over noodles.


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2016)

Tonight it's honey glazed baked chicken, mashed sweet potatoes, and steamed broccoli


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2016)

We liked the honey chicken a lot, so I'm planning to make it again tonight with more sweet potatoes and green beans this time


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 27, 2016)

Smokey BBQ Chicken thighs , grilled , with sweet potato and salad last night


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2016)

Chicken fajitas, refried beans and salad


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2016)

Had a slack night in the kitchen last night. Ordered Thai from the new local shop and it was great. Penang Curry with Coconut rice and Roti bread with thai peanut sauce.

Tonight will be pork Cutlets and salad.





Jill , Not sure if you have seen it, but there is a page on FB called " Tasty" they have some of the best recipes on there and they are easy and quick as can be. Just saw one for chicken fajitas the other day and saved it as one id like to try


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up, Ryan! I will look for that late on FB!

Tonight is probably a lazy chef night... Frozen pizza, salad, and either carrots or mixed veggies. I'll do a better job tomorrow, but to be honest, we like frozen pizza pretty well


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2016)

What have you guys been making?

Ryan, I "liked" that FB page, Tasty. Thanks for a he heads up. I cazn see there arevca lot of good ideas on that page.

I made spaghetti sauce again today. H helped, so that was fun. It hit the spot just right last time (recent), and we made enough for a few nights plus enough to give to a friend. That and salad = dinner. I haven't eaten today and am hungry especially smelling the sauce which is in the crock pot now.

I made wet dog food today, too. I think everyone here with two or four legs is contemplating dinner


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 31, 2016)

Yesterday I cooked a turkey breast in the oven and made dressing to go with it. About to do something with leftover turkey, maybe a turkey pot pie. I already have a couple of Pillsbury pie crusts on hand and plenty of veggies.


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got a frozen boneless turkey breast I want to use soon. I've been planning to see if any recipes sound better than my usual go to for it.

We've got enough soeghetti sauce for dinner again tonight and tomorrow, even though I sent a good amount to our friend. We just need to boil pasta and make fresh salads tonight and tomorrow.

Might make some kind of a nice brunch or lunch though. I'm hungry ☺


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 31, 2016)

tonight will just be left overs from last night. I had my BIL and SIL here for dinner so I made a huge wok full of fried rice, carrots, celery, onions, mushrooms lots of chopped fresh garlic (about a third of a cup) and fresh ginger. Rice (used leftover 'sticky' rice which is not my fav but is my husbands) green peas, soysauce with some sugar dissolved in it and topped when it was done with green onions and a sprinkle of sesame oil. Everyone had seconds but I still have enough for tonight and then I'll freeze what's still left for future meals when I don't feel like cooking(which happens pretty often lately lol)

Sometime this week I plan to try cooking the duck we found on sale a month or so ago. I've never tried duck and we don't know if we will enjoy it but the price was good and we wanted to try it anyway. Now I just need to figure out what to do with it lol.


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2016)

That sounds good! I love using our wok


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 31, 2016)

Saturday Night I oven roasted some marinated Chicken and tossed it through a sweet potato and fetta salad.

Last night was dumplings in a broth with vegies.

Reignmaker- duck is something I have always wanted to try cooking but one thing ive never got round to trying , cant wait to hear how yours has turned out.

Jill, glad you liked the FB page


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2016)

We eat so much chicken here! Tonight I'm making honey soy chicken legs, mashed sweet potatoes, and peas


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 2, 2016)

Smoked Chorizo Salad last night. Made my own dressing from some of the herbs that I've been growing over summer.


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh man, that looks good!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2016)

Salmon and (same sides as yesterday) sweet potatoes and peas


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 3, 2016)

Let's see...this week has been;

Seasoned black beans, scrambled eggs with Feta cheese and tortillas.

A spicy seasoned pork loin, in the crockpot, with julienne cut potatoes, carrots and onion. Even my PICKY husband ate this one!! :-O

Next day was leftover pork, leftover veggies mashed, and a brown gravy made from drippings.

Tonight will be California BLT (just add sliced avocado to a BLT) on multi-grain bread with swiss cheese.

Tomorrow I'm trying a blueberry sausage that was on special and hotcakes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 3, 2016)

Yummo Ladies , You make my mouth start watering & begin thinking of dinner ideas before I have even had breakfast.








Made the biggest batch of fried rice last night. Put everything I could possible think of into it and made enough to feed the whole street, so needless to say , leftovers here for the next couple of nights


----------



## chandab (Feb 3, 2016)

Homemade meatballs and Kraft Mac and Cheese. Last minute decision, as hubby was gone all day and getting home late; sometimes when he goes through town he picks up chicken at the deli, but didn't, so I threw together some meatballs.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2016)

Kinda being bad tonight... Cheese dogs / hot dogs, potato salad (store bought) and tossed spinach salad. Easy, not very healthy, but feels like it's going to hit the spot.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Ate out last night with some friends , Vietnamese rice paper rolls and Vietnamese broth called "Pho Ga"


----------



## chandab (Feb 4, 2016)

Jill said:


> Kinda being bad tonight... Cheese dogs / hot dogs, potato salad (store bought) and tossed spinach salad. Easy, not very healthy, but feels like it's going to hit the spot.


This is about how we are eating tonight, except it'll be Johnsonville Beef Brauts eaten as hot dogs (Shayne's allergic to pork, and we haven't found a tasty "hot dog" in years, so have turned to the brauts).


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2016)

Even though I'm crazy enough to love winter, I must craving summer cookout food



I've thawed out hamburgers for tonight


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 5, 2016)

Tonight was home made potato salad and grilled some beer bratwursts. Was so turkeyd out after the turkey and dressing, turkey pot pie, turkey tacos, turkey hoagies. Will not be wanting any turkey for awhile. Thinking steak, or seafood, or pizza this week. And I have enough veggies on hand to have garden salad daily.

Made some chocolate chip cookies today. Somebody needs to hide them from me.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2016)

It's Superbowl Sunday here, and even though I'm not a football fan, Harvey is and I don't like to miss an opportunity to make special food





I made a vegetable dip using cream cheese, sour cream, green chilies, and a little garlic powder. We are having that with carrots, grape tomatoes, and bell pepper. The main course is chili which is been in the crock pot now for hours and homemade cornbread muffins. There is a blueberry dump cake (used sugar free blueberry pie filling) for dessert





Hopefully the chili turned out good! Sending some over to a friend, but as usual, I made a lot of it so we'll be eating it for a few days


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 8, 2016)

Chicken meat loaf with baked pumpkin, cauliflower and a little something i managed to grow.

To give you an idea how big they got I photographed them on a dinner plate next to a large bottle of malibu.

Im now on the hunt for Zucchini recipes lol





Jill your superbowl menu sounds great - Hope your team got up if they were playing


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh my. Ryan, that reminds me that I am out of Malibu...love it with any kind of fruit juice. You can make vegan pasta out of zucchini. I also like to make wacky pasta salad out of the tri-colored rotini and zesty Italian dressing. I always dice up some raw zucchini and put in it along with whatever else is on hand...black olives, bell pepper, broccoli, etc. I have a couple of zucchini in the fridge so will likely be making wacky pasta soon unless I decide to use them in a recipe I saw earlier this week for apple zucchini bread.

Super Bowl night we stayed home and I cooked T-bone steaks on the grill.

Tonight I dressed up a frozen pizza I got at Walmart. It started out as buffalo chicken pizza but I added red onion, sundried tomatoes, jalapenos, black olives, spinach, olive oil spray, and cheese. It hit the spot. Had a garden salad with it.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2016)

All that sounds really good!

We're having left over chilli, salads, and some fresh cornbread muffins for dinner. Still have leftover desert, too


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 9, 2016)

Marinated Portuguese chicken breasts and vegies last night ( Zucchini of course was part of the vegies)

Thanks Vickie for the tips


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 9, 2016)

I am so stuffed from lunch that I might skip cooking tonight. We went to visit my 86 year old dad who still fishes a lot. He "fried up a mess of fresh caught catfish." My husband is working on some new dentures for dad so we took all apparatus required for the next phase of building to him. I assisted chair side on the cooking only. Hehe. Dad cleans the fish in the carport area of his shop and cooks them inside the shop. Lately he has to limit his catches because his cancer tires him out to the point that he does not like to clean more than a few at a time before he feels the need to rest. Things like fishing are what keeps him going though.

The next time I cook will be chile rellenos. I have never made them but seems like I order the dish a lot at Mexican restaurants so I am going to try making some. I have some poblano peppers on hand and some thawed out ground beef...so what doth prevent me from experimenting?


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm getting ready to fix some quick veggie quesadillas for lunch. Dinner is going to be an easy old faithful... Oven BBQ chicken, sweet potatoes and either peas or steamed broccoli.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 10, 2016)

Left over Portuguese chicken last night in soft shell tacos , tomato, lettuce, cheese, chill relish, sour cream


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 10, 2016)

Went with a recipe I found for a chili relleno casserole since I do not like to fry (except for fried green tomatoes) much of anything. This is going to be a favorite of ours. You use the broiler to char the peppers then put them in a plastic bag to steam in order to remove the skins. We really did enjoy. Had black beans and sweet corn for sides.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm thawing out some frozen flounder fillets. Not the breaded kind, which I know how to bake in an oven! Definitely like that kind. These are just unbreaded fillets can be either baked or pan fried. I know to fix (to our liking) raw salmon, tuna, scallops, and mahi mahi, but have never cooked this kind of flounder. We've been trying to eat a lot more chicken and fish, and less red meat. Not sure how we will make them yet, but they will go with leftover sweet potatoes and canned green beans


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2016)

Last night I stuffed some zucchinis with Sun dried tomatoes, double smoked ham, cherry tomatoes, fetta, fresh basil and a dried mix of italian herbs. Sprinled with tasty cheese and baked in the oven on med for half an hour.

Jill, you could lightly flour them and then melt a small amount of butter in the pan and lightly fry or make boat out of foil and place the fish into the boat and then bake in the oven with some butter and lemon slices. Leaving the top of the boat slightly open , so the fish will steam




let me know how they go


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2016)

Ryan, your dinners always look and sound so good!

I did our flounder in foil in the oven, but didn't have fresh lemons. I used lemon pepper and a little butter on top. It was good, but next time (maybe tonight!), I'm going to flour it and pan fry it like you suggested. It's frozen but in individual vacuum packaging, so easy to thaw as needed / wanted


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2016)

Glazed ham steak with pineapple, cheesy potatoes, and green beans


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2016)

We're having a better than every day lunch / brunch with the leftover ham and homemade pancakes with too much real butter and low sugar maple syrup.

I've got a boneless turkey breast in the crock pot for tonight and will fix carrots and mashred potatoes to go with it. We'll have plenty left over for another dinner or two and turkey wraps / sandwiches for lunches. Since Harvey set out a can of sugar free blueberry pie filling on the counter, I'm guessing he wants blueberry dump cake for dessert. He's such an arm twister!





Wishing everyone a happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 14, 2016)

Had my SIL her husband and two children for dinner last night. I wanted them to try some of the things I have been growing this summer. I didnt take pictures, so ill explain what I made and Ill highlight the ingredients that came out of my garden.


Marinated Japanese BBQ Chicken Thighs
Honey, Soy and sweet Chili marinated Chicken strips ( also made from Thigh)


Stuffed Zucchini ( Sun dried tomatoes, double smoked ham, Onion, capsicum, greek basil, standard basil. fetta and tasty cheese) Made these using the long green Zucchinis

Apple Zucchinis, stir fried with chili chorizo ,lemon thyme snow peas and pesto
4 Hour slow cooked roasted rosemary potatoes with kale slaw and sour cream
Garden salad with Cucumber, cherry tomatoes, capsicum , Nashi pears, fetta cheese. Dressing was made from lemon juice, banana passion fruit, olive oil and a little raw sugar.

I found a photo of the apple zucchini before I cooked with it, correct me if im wrong , does it have another name ?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 15, 2016)

Ryan, I have never seen those. Interesting though.

I cooked a Valentines Day meal of baked salmon and made the wacky multi colored rotini salad. My husband did great on finding the way to my heart via chocolates...strawberries dipped in milk chocolate, dipped in white chocolate, strawberry chocolate fudge, and other chocolate candies all from a specialty shop here that has so many scrumptious things.


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2016)

That all sounds good!

I've never cooked squash before but like it at restaurants. I will put it on my grocery list. I love veggies and this would be a nice one to include here.

We're having leftover turkey breast, gravy, mashed potatoes, and carrots. I made some banana bread for dessert.

We're getting a snow storm so it will be nice to have a cozy kind of of dinner


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 15, 2016)

Left overs here last night


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2016)

Left-over beef noodle soup for supper tonight. PIcked up fixings for tacos for supper tomorrow night, need to thaw out some hamburger (I hate to fast thaw in the microwave, if I don't have to).


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 15, 2016)

Going to try something new out of my 5 ingredient cookbook. Sesame Chicken Fingers. Made a Citrus Berry Shortcake today as a late Valentines treat. Wanted to make it yesterday but was exhausted mentally and physically from traveling Friday and Saturday round trip to show respect for the unexpected passing of a dear friend who was married to my soul sister (we share a lot including birthday celebration and first name).


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2016)

Homemade chicken stir fry, steamed rice and salads tonight


----------



## chandab (Feb 16, 2016)

Jill said:


> Homemade chicken stir fry, steamed rice and salads tonight


Oh my, that sounds so yummy.
We're having tacos, and I can't wait. One of the few ways I like browned ground hamburger. [We don't season the meat as it's cooking, so all the tasties are added into the taco when we build them.]


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2016)

Curried Sausages here last night on Rice


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 16, 2016)

Meatball subs using ground Italian sausage


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2016)

Easy dinner tonight! Frozen pizza with the works, green beans and tossed salad.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 17, 2016)

Slow cooked some pork steaks in the crockpot then transferred so a pan with a sauce made of golden cream of mushroom soup, onions, and fresh sliced baby bellas. Pot of pinto beans and some cornbread completed the meal.


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2016)

BLTs for supper tonight. Used the left-over shredded lettuce and diced tomatoes from the tacos. Very yummy, even if I did burn a few slices.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2016)

It's way too early but I'm a!ready thinking of dinner. I'm making a pork loin crock pot recipe. It's so easy and the best tasting meat dish I know how to fix. Will have mashed sweet potatoes and peas with it. We'll have leftovers for another dinner or two and wraps or sandwiches as well. We had this at a family Christmas meal and it was big hit with my sister's family.

This is it... I use onions tho instead of shallot.

THE BEST CROCK POT PORK TENDERLOIN

http://www.whiskingmama.com/the-best-crock-pot-pork-tenderloin/


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2016)

Shoot, shoot, shoot... I'd forgotten there's an at a restaurant b-day dinner for H, his dad, and brother this evening. Pork tender loin will be our crock pot tomorrow. Chili's tonight.

PS it's not H's, nor his dad's or brother's birthday today but soon. Didn't want it to sound like I'd forgotten Hervey's birthday! They always do a family thing for the three (2/19 & 2/26... Two share a birthday.)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2016)

Prawn and pork dumplings here last night.

Not sure what will be on the menu tonight as I really need to go and do some food shopping on the way home from work.

Its 9:30am friday morning and im already thinking about dinner


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 20, 2016)

Last night made pork burritos with ranchero sauce and corn/tomato salsa.

Tonight will be stuffed bell peppers.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2016)

I think we'll polish off the pork with wraps for lunch. I set some chicken legs out for dinner. Oven BBQ legs, homemade mashed potatoes, and either carrots or green beans. Might make an apple dump cake for dessert


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 21, 2016)

Tonight will be trying out an Apricot Chicken recipe. 7 grain pilaf as a side and some cantaloupe.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2016)

We're being bad. Had to run some errands and picked up chicken mcnuggets on the vway home... Bad, bad, bad me. I love them. Had mashed potatoes and green beans with them and might just go for broke and have icecream later. I plan to do better tomorrow!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2016)

Last night was Pork and apple cider sausages served with a Zucchini, tomato, onion cassarole baked with bread crumbs on top. Scalloped potatoes. I had no cream so thought Id be adventurous and try doing them in coconut cream.

I got a thumbs up from the critics here





I have left over of the cassarole so will be having that with something I grab on the way home from work


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2016)

Jill I had Mcdonalds here friday night


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2016)

Planning to put the chicken legs to use here like I planned yesterday before being tempted by McDonald's. It's good that it's at least a 15min drive or it would happen more often!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 22, 2016)

We had Spaghetti here last night

Its going to be extremely hot here today , so will be something with some kind of salad here tonight


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2016)

Homemade meatballs, Past Roni and green beans.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 23, 2016)

Rendang chicken curry and rice last night.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 24, 2016)

Lamb Kofta served with a Mango, Apricot and coriander chutney and Salad





(the first lot I cooked , i had burnt them so badly , they looked like charcoal fire starters


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 26, 2016)

I almost never fry foods. Last night was an exception. Fried shrimp, fried calamari, fried hushpuppies. At least the slaw was healthy...carrots, raisins, cabbage, zucchini, onion, with dressing of ginger, rice vinegar, stevia, and olive oil. Also made dessert lemon cream cheese bars.

Tonight will be redeeming myself by making beef broccoli. Sticking to my waste not want not thinking will likely be incorporating mushrooms, carrots, and green onion. Recipes I am looking at call for oyster sauce which I do not have. Maybe will try using fish sauce?? Feeling adventurous.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 28, 2016)

Made a massive Zucchini pie/omelette Sat night that we had with some crusty bread. There was heaps of left overs for dinner last night after a BIG day at the Tooradin horse trials.

Fish sauce will work Fine Vickie. Love using fish sauce in meals, its just the smell when it hits the pan that just about makes you run out the front door





Tonight , im not sure at this stage , Im trying to be really good with eating healthy options for meals at the moment , ill admit some days are better than others lol


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 29, 2016)

Tonight will be left overs from two previous meals.

Penne pasta made with ground pork being one. Buffalo wing soup being two. This soup is so easy and has become a favorite. It begins with a 3 pound rotisserie chicken. Just remembered that I still have some chicken I did not pull. Sounds like a chicken salad will come of that. Frugal dugal!


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2016)

You guys are making me hungry, but not for what I've set up for dinner!

We're having oven BBQ chicken legs (again), mashed potatoes, and California blend mixed veggies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 29, 2016)

I really gotta stop reading this thread first thing in the morning











Last night was Butter chicken , though it was more like Butter zucchini rather than chicken.

Tonight I'm making homemade Pizzas , I have some lamb back straps and fresh beetroot at home, will pick up some goats cheese, Rocket leaf and some other bits and pieces on the way home from work.

I need icecream too, its my biggest weakness. Ive been trying to be really good so havent been buying any, but apparently my moodiness warrants a trip to buy some, so Ive been told


----------



## chandab (Feb 29, 2016)

I got my ice cream fix and then some, I bought a gallon of vanilla at Albertson's, there new store brand, Lucerne, is really good (many store brands are flat to me, but this one is good). And, I have Nestle Quick chocolate syrup to top it with, if I want it (which I usually do)/.

We are having chicken something or other for supper, I haven't planned that far ahead, all I've done is thaw the package of boneless breasts.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2016)

Got my fix



caramel/ toffee with chunky biscuits and because cookies and cream was right in front of me , I just couldnt walk off without grabbing that too





Dinner was, soft shell tacos with Hoi Sin beef , fresh cucumber, tomato, carrot and coriander.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2016)

We're having pizza tonight. One of those take-and-bake grocery store deli ones. This one has everything on it. I'll fix a tossed salad to go with it. The pizza is so big I know there's enough to share with the dogs and still have leftovers tomorrow.

Already have old faithful things planned for the next few dinners. Some chicken dish tomorrow and then spaghetti sauce looms. Defrosting the meat for the sauce now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 2, 2016)

Nachos here last night


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2016)

I've got chicken breast in the little crock pot with some onion and can soy-honey-mustard sauce I mixed up. Hopefully itbwill be good!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2016)

Got home late last night so all I could manage was "grilled cheese" on sourdough toast




Didnt have much time to be on the couch, sitting in front of the Tv to catch Real housewives of Beverley Hills.

Ill hopefully be a little more creative tonight


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2016)

Making spaghetti sauce today. Going to brown the meat a put the ingredients in the crock pot on low early so it should be really good this evening. Hoping it's good enough for a couple nights! + tossed salad and no sugar added ice cream


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2016)

It's Lent, so something Fishy for supper tonight. I'm out of rice, so probably just going to keep it real simple and make Tuna and Mac (just tuna added to a box of Kraft Mac and Cheese).


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2016)

The spaghetti sauce is good, but I'm not so in the mood for it tonight. Putting most of it in the freezer and making hamburgers, oven fries, and salad tonight.





Yesterday, my mom made us a super yum ooey gooey butter cake with chocolate chips, so dessert is an unneeded but unavoidable situation. Don't need it, can't resist it!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 6, 2016)

Tiz the mudbug aka crawfish season around here. Picked up a couple of pounds and a few corn on cob at the nearest truck. At home added fixings of cole slaw and Cajun new potatoes. Also a slice of angel food cake topped with sweetened strawberries and Truwhip.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 7, 2016)

Home made meatloaf, mashed potato and steamed zucchini last night


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 9, 2016)

Mojito & Lime chicken Tacos last night, served with the ususal- Tomato, cucumber, capsicum and a Horseradish sour cream.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 10, 2016)

Chicken Caesar with Homemade Croutons last night





Out for Dinner tonight (fri) and my weekend is full with a horse show so it will be the easiest of meals over the weekend


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2016)

^^^ This all sounds good ^^^

I'm making a crock pot beef roast (COLA beef roast -- sounds funny but is very good). We're going to have it over egg noodles with carrots and peas on the side. Maybe also a spinach salad. I feel like baking a cake again, too, so might.

We'd been planning to have a nice breakfast but woke up not hungry. Reading about your all's dinners though has made me start to reconsider! Maybe oven ommelets and pancakes?


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2016)

The roast turned out good, and there are leftovers for later, but I've got a real craving for carryout pizza from Dominos. Much as I love to cook, H and the dogs do love family pizza night so that's on ☺


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2016)

Ive hardly cooked a thing over the long weekend here





We have a relative staying the week and has been spoiling us with roast dinners , zucchini slices and cakes (need to go on a diet )


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2016)

We're having cheeseburgers (I'm skipping the bun), sweet potato fries, and tossed salad. I'm going to crack open some sugar free icecream for dessert, too!

Lately, I have sooooooo been craving good tomatoes and silver queen corn. Much as I love winter, I'm anxious for that part of summer... Not to mention watermelon and cantolope! Wish all that was home / local grown good year round!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2016)

Pear Parmesan and rocket salad here last night served with some grilled Lime and japotle chicken strips.

Yum Jill, Nothing better than summer fruits



Its on the way for you , I was watching the sun set here last night and its creeping further round my property. Its starting to get alot darker earlier here now, so wont be much longer


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm making us some homemade chicken vegetable soup / stew and banana bread


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 17, 2016)

Scrambled eggs last night , late home from the races and it was either eggs or maccas drive thru, figured id go the healthier option


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2016)

Eggs work anytime of day here, too! We eat them a lot, as often for dinner as breakfast or brunch.

I'm making something "special" for Harvey tonight. It's not hard or expensive, but he really likes it and I rarely make it. We're going to have sausage, peppers and onions with penne pasta. I put lots of peppers, onions and diced tomatoes in it and hope I can find either turkey or chicken sweet Italian sausage at the grocery store today vs pork. I'll make us some tossed salads and cornbread muffins to go with it



Sorta date night at home -- hopefully Netflix can hook us up with a good movie, too!


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2016)

We had some things yesterday evening that kept me from making the planned meal and opted for something quicker.

We had "grown up beanie weanies"



The grocery store did have Italian chicken sausage, which I will use for the sausage, onions and peppers tonight. They also had turkey half smokes. You'd never know it wasn't beef / pork. I sauted some sliced half smoke sausage, diced purple onions and green peppers, then added a can of baked beans that I doctored a little (garlic, mustard, bbq sauce and a little brown sugar). Surely not fancy, but it was really good! Way better than the kiddos version and while not health food, at least a bit healthier than the traditional version plus lots yummier.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2016)

Already thinking about dinner when it's too early even for breakfast! Tonight we're having hamsteak with pineapple rings, sweet potatoes, and steamed broccoli


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2016)

We had chicken wraps her last night. brought one of those butterfly marinated chickens, roasted it and had it with kaleslaw, cherry tomatoes and fetta





Easy but yum


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2016)

Carry out pizza tonight, but I'll make a big salad to cut the carbs and calories


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2016)

Honey Soy Chicken Noodles here last night


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm planning to make veggie quesadillas with (low fat) refried beans and, if I can get H to run to the grocery store, spinach salad


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2016)

Salmon, mashed sweet potatoes, peas, and spinach salad


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2016)

Glazed ham steak (again) with peas & carrots and a from a package pasta side dish. Easy but yummy


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 28, 2016)

Polynesian pork from a recipe that I improvised off a can of Golden Cream of Mushroom soup. Side of a steamers bag of Asian blend rice.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2016)

Sausage, peppers, and onions (+ mushrooms, diced tomates, sherry and a little Parmesan cheese) with turkey half smoked sausage over penne pasta with spinach salads and some sour dough bread on the side



Harvey loves this for dinner and I forgot how much I like it, too, until I made it agains recently after a year or more of not


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

Yum Jill !!!!!! I think Ill need the recipe for the above



Also what was in the Polynesian chicken , that sounds great too ??





Made a couple of slow cookers over the long weekend , An italian Chicken one and also a rather large batch of chicken and veggie soup. They were both good and had plenty of left overs for the freezer





Have just harvested some of my corn so I may BBQ them tonight in some butter , chili and lemon pepper.





I really need to make more of an effort not to read this thread until after lunch or even after breakfast. (mouth is watering )


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2016)

Ryan, this is the basis for the recipe I use. I modified it to suit our taste, like adding diced tomatoes and sometimes mushrooms. I also slice the sausage coin style before sauteing them. I've never used it on a sandwich, only with pasta. It is good and very modifiable!

http://www.thecomfortofcooking.com/2015/01/skillet-italian-sausage-peppers-and-onions.html


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2016)

PS, having it as leftovers again tonight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2016)

Yum that does look good , cheers



I think slicing the sausage like you do would be better too





Marinated Pork cutlets , Fresh Corn fried in Butter, chili and lemon pepper and a baked zucchini, onion, yellow and red capsicum dish that I did in the oven.


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2016)

We're having scallops, pasta, baby carrots and spinach (cooked this time).


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 30, 2016)

Guess what?! Breakfast today is last night's dinner left-over! Yum, yum...it's a quick homestead recipe I got from public access tv. Here it is:

Tomato and Bacon Pasta

5-6 slices bacon cut into 1" pieces

One clove garlic-minced (I had to substitute about 1/2 tsp dry garlic)

Four medium vine-ripe tomatoes-chopped (PLEASE pay the bit extra and get these if you don't have access to fresh from the field...otherwise your dinner will be a tasteless flop!)

Fresh ground black pepper to taste

Fresh mozzarella or parmesan to top

One scant teaspoon balsamic vinegar (my own modification to cut a bit of acid--I added it at the mid-point taste test of the sauce.)

Wide egg noodles (6 ounces) or thick pasta of choice

Yield: Three healthy sized portions

Total prep-to-serve time: 35-40 minutes

Put salted pasta water on to boil

Heat cast iron over medium heat while you're chopping bacon. When skillet is warm, fry bacon to barely crisp. Add garlic and cook until scent blooms....about 30 seconds or so. (Not too long or it will be bitter) Add coarsely chopped tomatoes and fresh ground black pepper, being sure to carefully scrape bottom of skillet to deglaze. Stir frequently. It cooks down to desired thickness while you finish the pasta.

By this time, pasta water was at a rolling boil. Added the pasta and cooked to al dente. Drain and serve immediately. Portion the sauce over the pasta. I topped with about 1ounce fresh mozzarella, use what you like. If available, garnish with fresh herbs-like basil or thyme.

This is approximately half-size of the original recipe as I was cooking for myself. It was soooo delicious that I ate it without any sides! It made 3 generous sized portions. I could have stretched it to four had I made a side salad of fresh greens, and served a bread.

I'd quite forgotten that fresh tomato is very delicious!!! I've gotten so used to store bought bulk or roma.....how sad. But I'd been out looking at heirloom plants for a garden--where I'd seen quite the variety of tomatoes! Remembered the recipe from tv, stopped at store, then...YUM, YUM!! Dinner and breakfast. LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2016)

That does sound good!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2016)

Easy dinner here. Turkey sandwiches on onion rolls, mock potato salad (made with cauliflower, not sure if we'll like it yet), and marinated cucumbers with green peppers and purple onions. Cookless night, unless I toast the sandwich rolls


----------



## chandab (Mar 31, 2016)

Ok, so we've been very disappointed in our easy, go-to chicken choice of Banquet Fried Chicken, lately; so last time we shopped we bought thighs on sale and Shake N Bake, and I'm going to give it a try for supper tonight, along with a pasta side dish and corn. [The Banquet chicken tends to have a squishy layer between the meat and the coating, and regardless of how long it's in the oven, it doesn't seem to bake right.]


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2016)

I had the same problem Chanda with some I brought recently. They were soggy and the part between the crust and the chicken was like glue. So What i did was I shallow fried them in some oil on both sides till they were about 75% cooked then i finished them in the oven. I dont usually cook in alot of oil, but thought id give it a go as I couldnt eat them like they had turned out the first time and I didnt want to throw them out.

Lemongrass beef and jasmine rice last night here


----------



## chandab (Mar 31, 2016)

Usually use the Banquet chicken on an I don't want to cook night, as you just throw them in the oven, but might look into pan frying in oil to see if we can finish off the box we have.


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2016)

We love shake n bake here!

Tonight, I'm planning to make a small batch of spaghetti sauce to serve over linguini with tossed salads and some cheesy garlic bread. Probably leftovers of this for tomorrow





We've also got some fresh pineapple to finish


----------



## chandab (Apr 3, 2016)

basic spaghetti tonight, I have browned ground in the fridge and nothing else thawed, so it'll do.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2016)

Made a curried Pumpkin and zucchini slice last night for dinner , gee it was nice






Had dinner in the city on Sat night as I took my niece to see "Matilda" the musical for her 21st (Amazing) So nice to have someone else cook for you for a change


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2016)

I didn't end up making the spaghetti sauce until this morning. We've been eating deli type sandwiches with salads and one or two big homemade breakfasts. The spaghetti sauce in the crock pot now, and there is lots of it! I'm going to have to freeze some of it, I think, and either make a spaghetti pie or lasagna for later this week. Kinda smells like Olive Garden around here right about now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 4, 2016)

We had left overs here last night , left over zucchini and pumpkin slice. I hurt my hip trying to get on my horse a while back and now its giving me grief. So strict orders form the chiro that im to do NO housework for two weeks ( who wouldnt complain about that)

Ill have to stop at the shops on the way home for some inspiration for tonights menu


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2016)

Second verse same as the first



In other words, leftovers... spaghetti, salad, and bread



I might make a refrigerator cheesecake / coolwhip pie using Splenda instead of sugar.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 5, 2016)

Takeaway Chinese food last night . Will be doing a BIG food shop on the way home so I can make something a little healthier tonight


----------



## chandab (Apr 6, 2016)

ooh, Chinese food, sounds yummy. We have a good restaurant in town that has a really yummy lunch buffet; we go there often enough to enjoy it, but not so often that it's no longer a treat.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2016)

We dont have it that often here either, becomes too expensive having take out food all the time.

I made the Sausage recipe that Jill posted, it was so good i know it will be a regular here



I just par cooked the sausages then sliced them. Added onion , capsicum ( bell peppers) sundried tomato then at the last minute I added some wostershire and Soy sauce and a dash of honey and a packet of instant jasmine rice



10/10 and two thumbs up





ive been watching the cooking channels for new ideas and the one thing I wish we had here but dont is , dough in a can , Ive tried everywhere but we dont seem to have it anywhere in Oz


----------



## chandab (Apr 7, 2016)

homemade meatballs, pasta roni and green beans for supper tonight. I ate too much and I'm still full 3 hours later.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2016)

Ryan, I'm so happy you liked the sausage and peppers! :-D

Tonight, I'm cooking a from frozen "turkey roll". We used to love those things but haven't had one in years. Homemade mashed potatoes and glazed carrots as well


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2016)

We're making slow cooker chili later this morning. It goes 8-10 hours in the crock pot. We'll have sour dough bread and tossed salads as well


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh, happy dance! Harvey wanted to take charge and make the chili! I will "upgrade" the frozen sour dough rolls to homemade corn muffins tonight. I love to cook, but I'm not great at dicing peppers, and does anyone like to dice onions? He's got it in the crock pot already and it won't be long before it smells like chili here ☺


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2016)

We had chili the last couple of days, and froze some to take to my parents later this week. Harvey made it and it's good! I think we're going to freeze what's left over and eat it later because tonight feels like pizza night! I'll make us some tossed salads to try to cut the calories and carbs, and we always get enough from Dominos that we will have leftovers for dinner tomorrow



They've got good specials here Monday - Thursday. Large pizza with 3 toppings for $7.99... We usually get two and share it with our doggies. Yummy yummy yummy, especially with extra sauce (messier, but worth it)!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 11, 2016)

So much Jill I actually made it again last night. We had a BBQ on Sunday for lunch with my uncle and cousins. Had so many snags left over and thought Id put them to good use. I added some goats cheese to it this time and it was really good ( once again )

Apart from the great taste it really is a great meal to make , cost effective and a million variations that could be used





I also did a slow cooked lamb in the slow cooker so will be having the left overs from that tonight with maybe some salad


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2016)

Yum! I wish I was there





It's not even 1:30 and I'm ready for dinner. Maybe this is why normal people eat lunch


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2016)

Thinking a bit of clean out the freezer, I have two half packages of fish sticks left-over from Lent, so will heat those up along with either fries or rice and peas. Leaning towards fries, as that would make it all a one pot meal and fewer dishes to do. [Have my first appointment for fitting a crown tomorrow, so supper tomorrow might have to be soup; but buying fixings for tacos, in case I feel up to it. I hope so. Just straight up crown work, no root canal.]


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2016)

Chance, I hope you just need s crown! Take care!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2016)

Easy Dinner here last night , Cream of tomato soup and Turkish Bread


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2016)

Harvey went to my parents house today to help them with some things. He took some of our chili that we froze for them earlier. In return, they loaded us down with some food! Tuna salad, bean soup, bread pudding, and some frozen banana bread



I'm planning to make us tuna melts with pineapple (toasted English muffins, tuna salad, pineapple ring and cheese under the broiler -- so yum!) and heat up some bean soup





Does anyone like anything better than their own mom's cooking?


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2016)

We're having our favorite crock pot pork recipe:

http://www.whiskingmama.com/the-best-crock-pot-pork-tenderloin/#sthash.wRWngAzB.dpbs

I use onions instead of shallots because we always have onions and I don't think we've ever owned a shallot ☺ Mashed sweet potatoes and peas to go with it.


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2016)

Harvey went over to my parents house today, to help them with something with their garden hose and my dad's SUV. We have the same SUV but couldn't talk them through it (seat and mirror adjustments). He took over the leftover pork loin and tonight we're having chicken fajitas and canned reduced fat refried beans





Are you all eating something for dinner? I hope it's yummy!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2016)

I put a beef sirloin in the slow cooker yesterday morning before I jumped on the mower. It was one I brought that was already marinated. I layed the bottom of the crock pot with carrots and onions put the beef on top , put some baby potatoes around it and 8 hours later , I called it dinner






Its starting to get really cold here at night , the only thing i enjoy about winter is what new creations I can gather for crock pot recipes


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 18, 2016)

Penne Pasta here last night with Pumpkin, Onion , Sundried tomato and goats cheese made in a butter sauce. Served with crusty garlic bread


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2016)

That sounds so good!

I think I'm going to make veggie quesadillas tonight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 19, 2016)

Didnt cook last night , local Indian takeaway





Making a meatloaf tonight and will have with a salad or some veggies


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2016)

We're making breakfast for dinner tonight. Eggs, turkey bacon, pancakes, and fresh pineapple... No coffee that late, but otherwise a big breakfast





Planning to be more dinner traditional tomorrow


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2016)

Home made meat loaf , mashed potato and broccolini last night





Jill, I love all day breakfast , Id skip the coffee too, i would be awake all night


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2016)

We're making a chicken stuffing casserole tonight, but trying to compromise / combine between the one I started this thread with and one we made recently in the crock pot. I love when we can get it ready and then do other things while it is cooking. This one's in the crock pot with chicken breast, frozen green beans, mushrooms, condensed soup, cheese and stuffing (all and the pot, but in some layers). Either way, I know the carrots that I want as a side will be good (haha), but hoping this can turn into an easy go to dish. Harvey loves the chicken stuffing thing, but I think we over cook it for the chicken in the oven and can make it tough, while in the crock pot it's so tender. If this thing turns out, it could be a weekly happening.

I'm sure either way when the time comes, I will be ready to eat


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2016)

If it works out Jill, you will have to share the recipe





We had Chicken soft shell tacos last night. Not sure what will be on the menu for tonight but I have plans for a slow cooker of some description Saturday


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2016)

Ryan, I think the recipe I tried needs a little bit of tweaking. It was good but I think the next time I try it it will be better. I'll share it then!

Tonight we're having cheeseburger wraps that I plan to dress with spinach and tomatoes and mock potato (cauliflower) salad on the side. We've also got icecream, so that most likely will happen, too


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2016)

I hope I don't run this into the ground here, but tonight we're having breakfast for dinner again.

Eggs over easy, turkey bacon, and little silver dollar pancakes with reduced sugar syrup (green not yellow cap, can't tell the difference from regular). Also a salad with spinach and fresh oranges to try to make it at least a little healthier





We've been wanting to try Farm Fresh eggs and when we're out tomorrow, I think we're going to pick some up on our way home. I've heard they're a lot better than store-bought eggs, and want to see if that's true! We go past a number of places where we can get them, but so far have not tried them. All of the eggs we eat just come from the grocery store so far. I know this makes a horse poop shoveling and accidents could happen horse-dog mom sound like a wimp, but if the farm doesn't sell the eggs looking clean, I will probably stick to from the store (whip me with a wet noodle... I really hope they sell them clean!).

PS Ryan, what did you do in the crock pot yesterday?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2016)

Last night we had breakfast for dinner too lol !!!

Saturday night was chicken thigh fillets , Honey , Soy, brown sugar. I layered the bottom of the crockpot with carrots and Onions and the chicken , then about half an hour to go , threw in the beans


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2016)

We're having "BBQ" chicken leg quarters from the crock pot, mashed potatoes and carrots tonight





I need to work on a grocery list for tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2016)

We had chicken garlic kievs last night with a side of mac and cheese pasta.

Im shopping tonight after work too, the cupboards and fridge are bare and I do love my food


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh man! My grand mother used to make chicken Kiev



!!!! So good!

I'm planning to make sausage (chicken), peppers, and onions again tonight with penne pasta. Spinach salad and sour dough bread to go with it ☺

So hungry, I wish it was already dinner time!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2016)

Last night we had marinated Rump steaks in a garlic and red wine marinate. Served with corn on the cobs, scalloped potatos and broccolini and cauliflower.

Yum Jill, think i might do the same for dinner here too



( even if it is only 8am here and Im yet to have breakfast)


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2016)

By the time we were done with everything we had to do yesterday afternoon, I didn't feel like making the sausage, peppers and onions. It's so easy, but I felt so extra lazy :-/

We had breakfast for dinner again. A little easier and yummy... Turkey bacon, eggs, silver dollar pancakes and fresh oranges. I like to make the pancakes little so they go on the same plate as the eggs and soak up some of the yolk and (I know it's gross to some) the ketchup I don't want to eat eggs without





I'm aiming to make the sausage, peppers and onions thing tonight, though... up way too late reading and contemplating food!


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2016)

Harvey and I will be in the kitchen quite awhile this morning





We're fixing some spaghetti sauce early and then get that in the crockpot so it will be extra good by this evening. It will be enough to last several days plus we'll freeze some to take to my parents' next week. We will have the sauce with linguine and salads for dinner tonight.

I also want to make some wet dog food for the dogs (they love home cooking!) and some egg salad and marinated cucumbers for us. We also need to put chicken breasts in the freezer. We got a big package of fresh chicken breast, and I like to freeze them divided into the amount to feed both of us for a dinner. Usually, that's just one chicken breast since they are so huge these days. We may even bake some brownies





It's rainy and yucky outside here now, so it's good timing to do kitchen stuff... Not that I enjoy food preoarations and contemplations at all


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2016)

We'll be having leftover Spaghetti sauce, etc., tonight (we never get tired of it for some reason), but I'm making us a nice breakfast later this morning


----------



## Jill (May 2, 2016)

I'd planned to make chicken stir fry for dinner, but realized I've got just the right amount of speghetti sauce left and all the other ingredients to make lasagna which is H's all time favorite dish. Got a recipe to do it with uncooked noodles in the crock pot and will improvise to use the sauce I have versus making it from the recipe I found.

Also, H got some farm fresh eggs yesterday and I will make a nice breakfast this morning. Excited to try the farm eggs, but also slightly nervous -- which I'm sure sounds crazy!


----------



## chandab (May 2, 2016)

Jill said:


> Also, H got some farm fresh eggs yesterday and I will make a nice breakfast this morning. Excited to try the farm eggs, but also slightly nervous -- which I'm sure sounds crazy!


No need to be frightened of farm fresh eggs. My MIL has chickens, so I've been getting our eggs from her for the last year or better). You'll likely find the shells a bit harder than you are used to, and often the yolks are darker depending on what the chickens are eating. And, the sizes are more varied than what you'll find in a carton in the store. My MIL has Easter Eggers, so we get blue and green eggs from them; and I think Barred Rocks, I think those are the brown egg suppliers, and some Buff Orpingtons, and these might be white (might have the egg colors mixed up between the Barred Rocks and Buffs).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 2, 2016)

Theres nothing better than farm fresh eggs or Free Range eggs. They are alot richer in taste and colour but I love them




"Easter Eggers" ?? Would love to see a pic Chanda





Over the weekend I did a Pork in the oven with crackling and had the left overs in a stirfry with some snow peas, onions, ginger , garlic and Noodles the following night.

Last night I went out and had Vietnamese with a lady I used to work with. Rice paper rolls and "Pho Ga"


----------



## chandab (May 3, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Theres nothing better than farm fresh eggs or Free Range eggs. They are alot richer in taste and colour but I love them
> 
> 
> 
> "Easter Eggers" ?? Would love to see a pic Chanda


The "Easter Eggers" are a mix between Ameraucana and Araucana, or so I've been told.

My MIL's look about like this:






because they are a mix, their colors vary a bit (some darker, some lighter)


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2016)

We did like the Fresh eggs! We have some left for later and a dozen for my parents. Not sure what to eat tonight. We have leftover lasagna and H loves it, but I'd rather have something less heavy. We'll see ☺


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 3, 2016)

Atlantic Salmon and veggies here last night.


----------



## Jill (May 4, 2016)

My mom made us a chicken divan dish that we'll pick up today. I just need to bake it. I've never made or ate it before, and she made one for her and my dad yesterday and one for us to bring home today. It has chicken, broccoli, mushroom soup, bread cubes... I'll fix some carrots to go with it


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2016)

That sounds like really GOOD comfort food Jill





I made a pasta for dinner last night , Tomato, onions, capsicum, mushrooms, fetta and Parmesan cheese ..


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2016)

We're having sausage (chicken), peppers and onions again AND Harvey's the one doing most of the cooking. Salad and corn muffins, too. Smells awesome and it's nearly dinner time


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2016)

We made chicken stir fry with green peppers, mushrooms and onions over steamed rice. It was delish!





Thinking tonight is going to be something very elegant -- PB&J sandwiches. Been craving one for a long time


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2016)

Dinner is pretty close to this grown up beans and franks recipe:

http://www.hebrewnational.com/recipes-Three-Beans-and-Frank-Bake-2040

Using precooked turkey half smoke sausage and, you know me, in the crock pot vs oven. Salad and canned biscuits to go with it.

Wish you could get canned biscuit dough there, Ryan. It comes in handy just as bread but also some neat recipes use it.

Hope everyone has a nice dinner!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 9, 2016)

I made a really big slow cooker of Morroccan lamb over the weekend so have been having left overs the last few days.

We did go out for Indian on Mothers day which was really good


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2016)

We had leftover grown up beanie weenies tonight and they were good! We had fresh pineapple with it that tasted like candy, but I need to figure out finally the right way to slice or cut one. I made can even bigger mess than usual


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 10, 2016)

Im quite embarrassed to actually say what I had for dinner last night.

Ill give you my excuse first...............................





Im heading off on vacation for 10 days tomorrow and I have been trying to use everything possible on hand without having to do another food shop before I leave.

So i get home after trying to get a million things done including organizing extra horse feed ect.

Have a look in the fridge... "No" nothing I can use in there. have a look in the pantry "No" Id need to shop to make anything in the pantry.

So As I turn away to close the door I notice "Dinner"

A block of caramello Chocolate - it went really well with a cup of coffee


----------



## Jill (May 11, 2016)

Ryan, I hope you had a great vacation!

We're having oven barbecue chicken, sweet potatoes, and peas tonight


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2016)

Frozen chicken tender things, rice and peas tonight. I so don't feel like cooking, lately. Last night, it was hamburger helper.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2016)

Making grown up Beanie Weenies again but this time on the stove. Kind of been a long day, and it was either that or frozen pizza and veggies. Grown up Beanie Weenies won out.

Planning to bake a ham and make some scalloped potatoes, green beans and carrots tomorrow. At least there's always another opportunity to do better


----------



## Jill (May 15, 2016)

We have a big ham in the oven now and it smells really good! H made some scalloped potatoes to go with it in the crock pot and I'll be fixing some glazed carrots (with splenda, butter and a little honey).

We're going to freeze part of the ham but will be eating ham sandwiches and ham dinner this week lot. One weekend soon, I want tho use the bone and some of the meat for a big pot of bean soup





I spend wayyyy too much time thinking about food! I swear, I feel like it's a favorite hobby





Hope everyone's been enjoying good food this weekend


----------



## Debby - LB (May 15, 2016)

I bet your ham does smell good Jill!! I LOVE Ham. Hope y'all don't mind me dropping in here.

Tonight we're having fresh catfish fillets, fries, hush puppies, and salad. And I've already got tomorrows planned! It's a recipe that is on my favorite salad dressing bottle. It's the Hidden Valley Spicy Ranch, it's called Spicy Georgia Peach Chicken and we love it.


½ cup Hidden Valley® Original Ranch® Spicy Ranch Dressing
½ cup light brown sugar
1 can (15-ounce) sliced peaches drained, cut into chunks
1 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons prepared Dijon mustard
4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves
salt
pepper
Directions



Season chicken breasts with salt and pepper.
In a large skillet, over medium heat add the olive oil and heat until shimmering. Add the chicken and cook for 5 to 7 minutes on each side or until golden and juices run clear.
Remove the chicken to a plate.
Reduce the heat and add the butter, melt the butter together with the brown sugar, stirring until smooth.
Stir in both the dressing and mustard, stirring until bubbly.
Return the chicken to the pan, add the peaches and cook until heated through.
Serve immediately
*Recipe only gluten free when made with all gluten free ingredients. Read labels of all packaged ingredients to determine whether they contain gluten.

Maybe someone who likes spicy stuff will see this and want to try it!


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2016)

Making that crockpot roundsteak meal for supper tonight, already in the crockpot, just have to make the noodles and veggie when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2016)

We're having turkey loaf, mashed potatoes and peas & carrots.


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2016)

Debby -- YUM!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2016)

Cheeseburgers, big tomato slices, oven fries, and pineapple. I got a pineapple corer I'm dying to try


----------



## chandab (May 20, 2016)

Jill, found something you might like at Shopko today in the dollar food aisle... Powder drink mix singles for adding to water, brand Margaritaville and I picked up Strawberry Daiquiri and Pina Colada. Haven't tried them, yet, since I just bought them today.


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2016)

I will definitely look for those! I'm hooked on Walmarts powdered sweet tea tubes and the Hawaiian Punch "green berry blast". Oh, also Jolly Rancher Apple. They taste like they'd be loaded with calories. Love them!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2016)

Tonight is an easy go to here. Homemade chicken stir fry with lots of veggies and steamed rice. Haven't wanted carry out since I learned about velveting the chicken or beef. So easy and customisable


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2016)

Not sure what we are having with it, but I have a beef roast in the crock pot. Thinking maybe I'll throw some potatoes in the frying pan and fry them up for something different.


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2016)

Going to fix a smallish amount of speghetti sauce today, and we'll have that for dinner tonight and probably tomorrow as well.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 25, 2016)

Since I stopped eating carbs I eat a lot of meals with vegetables using spaghetti sauce. Been sick and have not eaten anything other than some chicken broth in 3 days but I must be getting better because your mention of spaghetti sauce now sounds delicious!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 25, 2016)

Yummo everyone , Ive had some great meals whilst on holidays but ill admit Ive missed a home cooked meal





Tonight will be the first night in a few weeks Ive cooked and will be Chicken and sweet corn Soup , as Autumn has gone and now we are in as WINTER as you could possibly get. So I hope its nice and warm for you all


----------



## chandab (May 26, 2016)

I didn't actually make supper tonight. I was busy in the barn when Shayne got home, so he heated up a can of Chef Boy Ardee for himself. When I came in, I showered then ate a couple Eggo waffles. filled the hole. Perhaps I'll actually cook tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (May 26, 2016)

Debby, I wish I could do no or low carb. I do a lot of swaps and "lower" carb but not low carb. I've done it over the years but couldn't ever keep it going.

Welcome back, Ryan! I hope you had a great vacation!!!

Chanda, there's nothing wrong with Chef Boy Ardee. I've been craving speghetti-ohs for awhile and love them right out of the can cold





Still have leftover speghetti sauce, but H wants breakfast for dinner and kinda twisted my willing arm. So it will be breakfast time later. The speghetti sauce will for sure keep.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 26, 2016)

Yes! welcome back Ryan. I hope you had a wonderful vacation with fantastic memories.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 26, 2016)

Thank you It was a great , nice and relaxing





I love spaghetti / spaghettios out of the tin too, I Love them in a Jaffle sandwhich press .

I made chicken and sweet corn soup last night and have enough to get me through the next couple of nights


----------



## chandab (May 26, 2016)

Tacos tonight, or at least what we call tacos, since we use flour tortilla, browned ground beef, lettuce, tomatoes, cheese and taco sauce. We like em really mild.


----------



## Jill (May 27, 2016)

I'm playing my easy card tonight. I'll let H choose, but it's going to be hotdogs, veggie quesadillas, or frozen pizza. I've got stuff for salad to make it not too bad. I'll try harder tomorrow



Planning to make some chicken veggie soup and homemade cornbread.


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2016)

Made that soup and it is good!

Homemade chicken veggie soup in the crock pot all day. Chicken thighs, red and yellow bell pepper, carrots, celary, onion, seasoning, and chicken stock. + Homemade cornbread!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 29, 2016)

Yummo Jill, That couldnt be a more perfect dish for the cold weather that we have here at the moment.

I made a slow cooker on the weekend, Chicken, chorizo and vegies. It turned out a bit watery so I added some instant rice to thicken it up a little


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2016)

Turkey Tacos last night here


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2016)

Planning to make chicken stir fry with cashews, celary, carrots and mushrooms


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2016)

Sounds Great Jill, chicken and cashew dishes are so good





Met some friends out for dinner last night at Vietnamese. So dinner for me was Vietnamese rice paper rolls and "Pho Ga" which is chicken noodle soup


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2016)

Last night, we fixed pan fried pork chops, a crock pot Mac & ,Cheese recipe I saw on Tip Hero (ehhh...), baked apples and green beans. Too much food and plenty leftover, but it was good


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2016)

For tomorrow (Sunday), I'm making ham and bean soup. Lots of celary, bell pepers, onions, and carrots. Just started soaking the beans overnight and took the ham bone and leftover ham from a couple of weeks ago outof the freezer and into the refrigerator  using veggie stock this time. I usually use chicken stock.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 6, 2016)

Sausage, Onions and Capsicum dish on Saturday night and I made heaps so that there was enough for Sunday night.

Last night was Pork fillets with balsamic glazed roasted veggies


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 7, 2016)

Last night was Cheese Kranskys with steamed veggies.

Tonight im off to try some street food at the Queen Victoria Market.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 8, 2016)

Pigged out last night on street food in the city. The lines for each food van was out of control, but saying that once in the lineup , they did seem to move quickly.

There was African to Ethiopian to Vietnamese to Spanish to Sicilian, you name it they had it there.

I did finish it off with a sweet pastry stuffed with chocolate. ( would have been rude to walk past without trying)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 9, 2016)

Tortellini pasta stuffed with ham and cheese and a rich tomato sauce with a few veggies last night served with garlic bread


----------



## chandab (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't want to cook, but we need to have some real food tonight, after 3 nights of convenience foods (pizza, tuna and mac, and chicken patties); so I think I'll pull some meatballs out of the freezer, too tired to make them fresh, and just make an easy noodle side dish and call it supper.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 14, 2016)

Last night it was my turn to feed our monthly Women on Mission group. I made something I'd never made before...which for me is usually a big no-no as in you just never take something unproven to the Baptist church ladies lol.

anyway I decided to make Carnitas with all the trimmings and they turned out really good! I'll definitely make those again. Also took some black bean hummus yum! The hit though was my new dessert that I found and saved several months ago, thought I'd share it with you guys.

*Strawberry Cheesecake Salad*

Ingredients

1 box (3.4 oz.) cheesecake or white chocolate pudding mix ( I used cheesecake)
16 oz whipped topping
3 (6 oz) containers strawberry yogurt
1 lb fresh strawberries, sliced ( I forgot to get the fresh ones so used the sliced frozen ones)
3 bananas, sliced (add just before serving or they brown)
3 cups miniature marshmallows (optional)

Instructions

Place the whipped topping, pudding mix and yogurt into a large bowl. Whisk together. Cover and refrigerate until just before serving (at least an hour).
When you are ready to serve, slice the strawberries and bananas.
Remove whipped cream/pudding mixture from refrigerator and gently fold in strawberries, bananas and marshmallows, and stir gently to combine.
Serve immediately.

This was sooo good and not sickly sweet.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 14, 2016)

I Cooked when I got home friday night, Made the biggest pot of chicken and sweet corn soup and also a Mussaman chicken curry.

Then woke up the next morning with the Flu so have spent the last few days on the couch with tissues and soup, fire roaring and flicking through Netflix





Debby that desert sounds really good , Im loving the fact its called a "salad" , meaning it is ok to eat anytime of the day , right ?





can I ask what are Carnitas ?


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup that word makes it a healthy addition to any meal LOL.

Carnitas are a Mexican dish. You use a Pork Shoulder or Butt, salt it well and cut it up in big chunks and brown it really well in lard. Then I braise in Coca Cola and squeeze some orange juice on it. Put Chili powder on it with just a touch of cumin too. I put cut up onion and a couple cloves of garlic with a sprig of thyme and oregano, and then it has to cook for hours until it's caramelized and all liquid is gone. Traditionally you will then spread it on a baking sheet and brown it in the oven but I like to leave it a little juicy so don't do that part. Once it's all buttery tender shred it up and serve it with tortillas and what ever toppings desired... like serving tacos. It's really good.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 14, 2016)

Yum that sounds great , Ill give it a try for sure


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh man! This is making me so hungry

We're having leftover grown up beanie weenies, but some things never get old.

I've been on this fixation lately with veggie burgers and veggie chicken patties. With no desire to be a vegetarian, but it's been hitting the spot. I think I'm just craving veggies even more now that it's hotter.

Grocery shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 15, 2016)

No cooking here last night and will be something really easy tonight , thinking scrambled eggs and toast


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2016)

We're eating late tonight and I'm still not tired of these veggie burgers and veggie chicken patties. I'm having a veggie cheese burger hold the bun, H is having a real cheese burger. Some mashed sweet potatoes and watermelon to go with it all... probably a weird combo but it sounds good. Maybe partly because I'm so hungry!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 16, 2016)

Grabbed a Pizza on the way home last night . I am finally getting over this flu and am craving veggies so thinking a BIG bowl of them tonight


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 16, 2016)

I like veggie burgers too. Tonight we had Catfish filets. I had mine air fried with coleslaw and fresh sliced tomatoes, hubby and Mama had theirs deep fried with slaw, hushpuppies and tater tots. Just got done with a huge bowl of watermelon...Love melon season.

eta. so sorry to hear you've been sick Ryan, glad you are feeling better. Mega veggies will help boost your immune system so it's good you are craving them.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 20, 2016)

Beef slow cooker with veggies on the weekend and used the remainder of the beef for tacos on the Sunday night..

.

Last night I cooked a roasted sweet potato Pasta with salami, capsicum, onion and fetta made with a cream base.

Finished last nights meal with lemon meringue Ice cream


----------



## chandab (Jun 20, 2016)

The ice cream sounds yummy, very yummy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 22, 2016)

The container had a hole in it so I brought more





Im cooking a roast chicken and veggies for tonight's meal


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 27, 2016)

Chicken Lasagne here last night , made with Layers of sweet potato, zucchini, Onions and Fetta.

Made lots so will be having left overs tonight


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2016)

We had really good steaks the other night with fresh tomatoes and baked potatoes. I could go for that again now! Not sure what's for dinner tonight but I swear, I really do want to run out and pick up another nice filet. 1:30am and I'm convinced it's dinner time ?


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2016)

Steak again for me but Harvey wanted salmon which we had in the freezer. At least the sides of potatoes, silver queen corn and tomatoes go with both. And half of mine is still left over so I'm having steak for breakfast tomorrow morning






Debby, I want to go try those BK mac & cheese things we talked about this week if not tomorrow


----------



## chandab (Jun 29, 2016)

We were in town today, so picked up fixings for tacos, as I had nothing for ingredients except the hamburger. Just sounded good when I walked by the shells on the shelf, so picked up everything else we needed for them.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2016)

Fried Flake fillets , salad and chips for dinner last night.

I love Tacos , we have them often here


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 30, 2016)

As soon as I get back to town I'm trying those fried Mac n cheetos! I could kick myself for forgetting them when I went tues.

I love tacos too sure sounds good and about time I put them on the menu again.. and Jill YUM on the steak!


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2016)

I still have not tried those mac and cheese Cheetos things yet



Can you hear the sad fiddles playing in the background? I want some!

I'm not sure what we'll be making for dinner tonight, but I bought some cast iron skillets that arrived yesterday. I will be working on seasoning them later this morning. Supposedly they already were, but from what I read online, it's best if you do it yourself? Looking forward to cooking up a bunch of stuff in them, on the stove and in the oven, before long. They're so heavy, I think they multiply gravity!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 2, 2016)

Jill when we went to Dublin today I went to BK and they didn't have any!!!! I was so disappointed.

I love my cast iron! I have one skillet that'sreally, really old... I mean old, it was used when my sister in law gave it to me when I got married over 40 years ago. Then I have another one I bought about 20 years ago. Those and my stainless steel are my go toos. When they are right they are completely non stick. If they are slightly porous the food will stick. The longer you use it and the more build it acquires the better it will get.

For supper tonight.... We go out to eat maybe 5 or 6 times a year..yes we're home bodies...tonight was one of them. We hit the buffet and I ate a little too much but it was good! They have so many different things there so I kinda ate a variety of everything, but mostly the fan tail Shrimp YUM.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 5, 2016)

I dont venture out alot either , im much a home body and love to cook , though a buffet meal is always good to try.

Made a Roast pork Sunday night , used the left overs to make a Thai tamarind pork the following night , it turned out great but I think ill use a little less tamarind the next time.

One thing that I did make and it was dessert ( and it turned out



) was a pineapple and apricot cake . layed the crushed pineapple and apricot onto the bottom of a bread tin and then made a crunchy biscuit part that went over the top. baked for 20 mins and then let it cool slightly. there is a name for this and it has eluded me for the time being lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 12, 2016)

I spent a lot of the weekend just gone in the kitchen making a few dishes that i can portion and freeze. I have very limited time after work to get things done outside before its dark. My first job is to light the fire and then feed and check on the horses.

So i made a big lasagna layered with sweet potato, zucchini, Onions and fetta. Used chicken mince instead of beef which gives it a different but nice flavour.

I then made a Penang chicken curry and Rice then followed by some veggie soup. I even made a dessert and to my surprise "it actually turned out" "Pineapple Cobbler" the easiest dessert ive ever attempted and it will be a regular here and i found it on the back of a self raising flour packet.

Not sure what Ill have tonight but it will be something warm as we are in the middle of an antarctic freeze


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 18, 2016)

Lemon, basil and honey baked chicken thigh fillets with steamed snow peas, smashed potatos and baked caramelized onions


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2016)

Chicken Kiev burgers here last night. Tomato, cheese, relish , easy dinner


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2016)

Ordered take away pizza last night , got home late and by the time I fed the horses, i couldnt be bothered cooking to feed myself.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 21, 2016)

Chicken Veg and noodle soup last night , have made plenty so will be having it again tonight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2016)

Mandarin Chicken and steamed rice last night


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 27, 2016)

Ravioli Pasta and Garlic Bread here for dinner last night


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 4, 2016)

Homemade Sausage Rolls over the last few nights here. Didnt realize the ingredients I brought would make enough to feed the local neighborhood


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 4, 2016)

Homemade spaghetti sauce with meatballs over julienne carrots ... husband had smoked pork ribs, potato salad, deviled eggs, and fresh peas.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum Debby



both sound good to me !!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2016)

Chicken patties and steamed veggies sat night here , Sunday Made more sausage rolls to take to dads for dinner tonight . He had heard on the grapevine that i made some last week and put in an order for some for delivery tonight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 16, 2016)

Not cooking alot at the moment , My oven died



Due to be serviced this mOnday


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 23, 2016)

Pumpkin and cauliflower soup last night , served with crusty bread


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 29, 2016)

Made a large batch of chicken Korma over the weekend. To the traditional recipe, I added some baked some baked sweet potato and cashew nuts.

Made enough so I can freeze into batches for a later date


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 5, 2016)

Fresh calamari served with a rocket, baby beetroot and tangelo salad last night.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Jill's sausages, peppers and onions recipe last night



( so good )

Pineapple and blackberry Cobbler for dessert


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 20, 2016)

Fried Whiting and veggies here last night


----------



## chandab (Sep 20, 2016)

Roast beef left-overs tonight, Shayne just asked for sliced roast beef sandwiches, sounds good to me; and easy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 20, 2016)

Yum Chanda , love left over Roast beef in Sandwiches


----------



## chandab (Sep 21, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Yum Chanda , love left over Roast beef in Sandwiches


I made my sandwiches, chopped roast beef mixed with sweet relish and Miracle Whip.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

Chicken and Veggie Pie ( store brought) last night with some steamed veggies and mash


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 26, 2016)

Malay satay Pork and rice last night.

Lasagne, salads and crusty bread tonight , my sisters bday today, so have a few coming for dinner tonight


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 27, 2016)

a couple weeks ago I saw the chicken Korma and had never heard of it so looked up a recipe and I definitely will try that it sounds delicious!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 5, 2016)

Lamb risotto & garlic bread last night.

The weathers warming up ( finally) time to clean the BBQ or as we refer to it down under " The Barbie"


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 13, 2016)

Fettuccine w/ smoked salmon , capers and dill served with hot bread rolls last night.

Tonight will be something easy as I have hay to put away and my horses always eat before I do


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2016)

lasagna, just the recipe off the noodle box.

I was in town today, wandering the grocery store picking up the few odds n ends I needed; when I wild hair hit me and I decided I should make lasagna for supper. Only ingredient I had at home was the already browned ground beef.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 17, 2016)

Made a coconut chicken curry on sat night. I always worry that pre made curry mixtures will be a little too hot as Im not a fan of hot spicy food.

Anyway it was really good and very tasty.


----------



## chandab (Oct 18, 2016)

I made crock pot kowloon chicken. While not actually Asian, it has that type of a taste.

I haven't had it since I was a kid, Mom used to make it. Didn't have her recipe, so just googled it, and picked a recipe. It was pretty close, but could have been a little sweeter.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 18, 2016)

Sounds really nice Chanda





had honey soy chicken and rice last night here.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 24, 2016)

Marinated Lemongrass and coconut Pork On Sunday night with roasted veggies.

Had plenty of Pork left over so Last night used the remainder in Pita wraps with salad


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 14, 2016)

Made a really nice Chicken meatball salad last night.

Cooked the meatballs (small ones, same size as a grape tomato) and let them cool slightly. Made up a salad of Rocket leaves, tomato, cucumber, corn, goats cheese.

After the meatballs had cooled, I cut them down the center and threw them into the salad. Tore up some ciabatta bread and drizzled with oil and italian herbs and baked in the oven until crispy.

Added that to the salad with a touch of balsamic vinegar, gave it a stir and then served





It was easy and tasted great


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2018)

Anyone cooked in the last year and a half ?? ?

Thought I would boot this thread up in the hope someone would like to share some recipes , easy dinners, snacks etc ? 

It gets very boring cooking the same things , fresh ideas welcome ?


----------



## chandab (Jun 4, 2018)

nothing new.   Haven't been checking the foodie forum much.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 13, 2018)

it's always good conversation for the back porch :eat 
   one day last week I googled looking for a new fruit salad recipe imagine my surprise when an old recipe from here was on the first page. I made it too! it was for a lime dressing with oranges etc and it was awesome.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 20, 2018)

Yum sounds great Debby. Yes, might be time to try and start a thread on the back porch and see whats on everyone's menu there


----------



## Adarsh Nadda (Jun 25, 2019)

I loved the menu for dinner. Especially the chicken breast. But with this, I would love to have a cake at the end of dinner.


----------

